# knitting tea party 18 march '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 18 March 16

Rainy day and rainy nights  now if we were in Camelot the rain would only be at night and we would have beautiful sunny days. I am for moving there. I suppose all the rain is good for the water table so our well doesnt run out of water but it would be nice to see the sun once in a while.

This afternoon was my first visit to Aspen Dental. Wish I knew someone who had gone there so I could ask them how their dentures fit, etc. However  I go in this Wednesday to have impressions done for the lower plate. Now the plate I am getting (they have four to choose from) only has three colors of teeth to choose from. I am hoping one of them is close enough to the uppers I have that it will work. Your bottom teeth dont show all that much. However  if it is going to be a glaring mistake then I will add another $500 to the discover card which gives me much more choice in colors. I bet you can tell what I am wishing for.

I need this done  I am really missing eating certain things which are a no go right now. I love noshing on cauliflower, broccoli and such type stuff. I can graze all day of raw stuff. And not get silly stuffed while I am doing it.

Rain does not stop the boys  they are outside playing basketball  admittedly it is not raining now. But they were out last night after dark playing ball. Not sure how they see the basket. They sure do like to play basketball. March Madness is upon us so they are just getting into the spirit of the game.

For those of you who are not familiar with March Madness it is the NCAA Basketball Championship in college basketball. The tournament is for big name college like Villanova to smaller colleges like Defiance College  I think there are three divisions the colleges are put into depending on size. NCAA stands for National Collegiate Athletic Association. The National Collegiate Athletic Association is a non-profit association which regulates athletes of 1,281 institutions, conferences, organizations, and individuals. Wikipedia
Headquarters: Indianapolis, IN
President: Mark Emmert
Revenue: 912.8 million USD (2013)
Founder: Theodore Roosevelt
Founded: March 31, 1906

The boys are looking forward to next year  Ayden will be old enough to place basketball in the elementary team. Im not sure they play anyone else  just each other. Enough about that.

Some recipes to whet our appetites. Lets start out with a couple of gluten free recipes.

Easy Gluten Free Chicken Bacon Ranch Casserole by NICOLE HUNN

Yield 4 to 5 servings
INGREDIENTS

1 cup (8 fluid ounces) buttermilk
1 cup (225 g) sour cream
1 tablespoon white wine (or white balsamic) vinegar
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon dried dill
2 tablespoons minced dried onion (or 1 tablespoon dried ground onion)
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 pound raw skinless, boneless chicken breasts
12 ounces dried gluten free rotini pasta
3 ounces (about 3 strips) sliced bacon, diced
3 tablespoons (42 g) unsalted butter, chopped
5 tablespoons (45 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (30 g superfine white rice flour + 10 g potato starch + 5 g tapioca starch/flour) (or replace with an equal amount of superfine sweet white rice flour)
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) chicken stock
8 ounces sharp yellow cheddar cheese, shredded
Chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Grease a 3-quart casserole dish and set it aside. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper and set it aside.

Make the ranch dressing and cook the chicken:

1. In a medium-size bowl, place the buttermilk, sour cream, vinegar, salt, pepper, dill, onion and garlic powder, and whisk to combine well. This is the ranch dressing.

The chicken:

1. Place the raw chicken breasts on the prepared baking sheet and spoon about 1/4 cup of the ranch dressing evenly on top of the chicken breasts.

2. Place the chicken in the center of the preheated oven and bake until the chicken is opaque throughout and reaches 160°F on an instant-read thermometer (about 20 minutes).

3. Remove the chicken from the oven and allow it to rest for about 5 minutes before cutting it into 1-inch square pieces.

4. Lower the oven temperature to 350°F.

Boil the pasta:

1. While the chicken is cooking, in a large pot of salted water, boil the pasta to an al dente texture according to the directions on the package. I used Barilla gluten free rotini pasta, and boiled it for 6 minutes.

2. Drain the pasta, rinse it with lukewarm water and set it aside.

Cook the bacon and make the sauce:

1. In a medium-size, heavy-bottom saucepan, cook the bacon over medium-high heat until browned and crispy.

2. Remove the cooked bacon from the saucepan and transfer to a paper towel-lined plate to drain, and discard all but 1 tablespoon of the bacon grease.

The sauce:

1. Place the unsalted butter in the pan, and melt over medium heat.

2. Add the flour blend and cook, whisking constantly, until the mixture is bubbling (about 2 minutes).

3. Add the chicken stock in a slow, steady stream, whisking constantly.

4. Cook, whisking occasionally, until the mixture begins to thicken (about 2 minutes more).

5. Add the remaining ranch dressing in a slow, steady stream, whisking constantly until well-combined.

6. Remove the saucepan from the heat.

Assemble and bake the casserole:

1. Add the cooked pasta, diced chicken and about 6 ounces of the shredded cheddar cheese to the saucepan and toss to combine.

2. Transfer about half of the pasta and chicken mixture to the prepared casserole dish in an even layer, scatter with about half of the cooked bacon, top with the remaining chicken and pasta mixture, then the remaining bacon.

3. Scatter the remaining shredded cheese evenly over the top.

4. Place the dish in the 350°F oven and bake until the mixture is bubbling and the cheese is melted (about 10 minutes).

5. Scatter with the optional chopped parsley and serve immediately.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-chicken-bacon-ranch-casserole/?goal=0_f8910d658b-819adeb02e-58216573

Cinnamon Sugar Gluten Free Biscuit Donut Twists by NICOLE HUNN

Makes 12 donuts

Ingredients

1 recipe gluten free biscuit dough (I used the Extra Flaky Buttermilk Biscuits from page 227 of GFOAS Bakes Bread, but the Gluten Free Biscuits from the blog would work just fine, tootry using buttermilk in place of milk or cream), chilled
3/4 cup (150g ) granulated sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
Oil, for frying (I use a combination of equal parts canola oil and Spectrum nonhydrogenated vegetable shortening)

DIRECTIONS

Prepare the biscuit Doug:

1. Rolling it out into a rectangle about 1/2-inch thick. While rolling and folding the biscuit dough, sprinkle with enough additional gluten free flour that you end up with smooth dough.

NOTE: If using the recipe for Extra Flaky Buttermilk Biscuits from GFOAS Bakes Bread, you should expect to use up to another 1/4 cup (35 g) Gluten Free Pastry Flour. If using the biscuit recipe from the blog, you should expect to use another 2 to 3 tablespoons (18 to 24 grams) all-purpose gluten free flour.

2. Line a rimmed baking sheet with parchment paper and set it aside.

3. Place the granulated sugar and cinnamon in a medium-size bowl, mix to combine and set the mixture aside.

4. Line another baking sheet with paper towels and place a wire rack on top, then set aside.
Shape the dough:

1. Using a well-floured 3 1/2-inch plain round cookie cutter, cut out as many rounds as you can gather and rerolling scraps. You should have about 12 rounds by the end.

2. Sprinkle the tops of the rounds very lightly with extra flour, and roll each round lightly until it is shaped more like an oval than a round.

3. Using a 1 1/2-inch round (or 2 1/2-inch tall oval) cookie cutter cut a hole in the exact center of each round. If youve used a round cutter for the center, widen the hole on opposite ends gently to create an oval shape in the center.

4. Holding each ring of dough lightly on both ends, one end in each hand, turn the dough carefully in opposite directions to create a twist. Twist two times, and then place the twisted pieces of dough on the parchment-lined baking sheet.

5. Place the small round (or oval) cutout pieces of dough on the baking sheet as well, and place the baking sheet in the freezer while you prepare the frying oil.

Fry the donuts:

1. In a medium-size, heavy-bottom pot or fryer, place about 3-inches of frying oil. Clip a deep-fry/candy thermometer to the side of the pot or fryer, and place the oil over medium-high heat.

2. Bring the oil temperature to 350°F.

3. Remove the biscuit dough shapes from the freezer, and fry in small batches until well-puffed and lightly golden brown all over (2 to 3 minutes for the donuts and 1 to 2 minutes for the holes).

NOTE: Do not crowd the oil at all.

4. As soon as each batch is removed from the fryer, roll in the cinnamon sugar mixture and place on the wire rack above the paper towels. Allow to cool briefly before serving.

Adapted from my recipe for Gluten Free Biscuit Donuts. Donut twist concept from Monday Morning Donut.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-biscuit-donut-twists/?goal=0_f8910d658b-819adeb02e-58216573

Gluten Free Sausage Biscuits and Gravy by NICOLE HUNN

Prep time: 20 minutes Cook time: >30 minutes Yield: 6 servings of biscuits and gravy

INGREDIENTS

BISCUITS

2 cups (280 g) all-purpose gluten-free flour, plus more for sprinkling
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
7 tablespoons (42 g) nonfat dry milk (blended into a fine powder)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112 g) unsalted butter, roughly chopped and chilled
7 fluid ounces (14 tablespoons) milk or cream, chilled

GRAVY

1 to 1 1/2 pounds bulk pork sausage (or regular pork sausage with the casings removed)
1/4 cup (35 g) basic xanthan gum-free flour blend
6 fluid ounces (12 tablespoons) milk (nondairy is fine, just not nonfat)
2 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
1 1/2 cups (12 fluid ounces) low-sodium chicken stock
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
Freshly grated nutmeg, to taste (optional)

DIRECTIONS

First, make the biscuits
1. Preheat your oven to 375°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

2. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, nonfat dry milk, baking powder, baking soda and salt, and whisk to combine well.

3. Add the chopped and chilled butter, and toss to coat it in the dry ingredients.

4. Flatten each chunk of butter between your thumb and forefinger.

5. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk or cream, and mix until the dough begins to come together. If necessary, press together into a dough ball with floured hands, handling it as little as possible.

7. Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured piece of unbleached parchment paper and press into a disk.

8. Place another piece of unbleached parchment paper on top of the dough, and roll out into a rectangle that is about 1 inch thick. Remove the top piece of parchment paper, sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, replace the parchment paper and roll out the dough once again into a rectangle about 1 inch thick. Once more, remove the top piece of parchment paper, sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, replace the parchment paper and roll out the dough, but this time into a disk about 1-1/2 to 2 inches thick. Peel back the top piece of parchment paper, and, using a floured 3 1/2-inch cookie or biscuit cutter, cut out rounds of dough. Place the rounds about 2 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet. Gather and reroll the scraps, and cut out as many more round of dough as possible, as place on the prepared baking sheet. Chill in the freezer until firm (about 10 minutes).

9. While the biscuit rounds are chilling, being to make the gravy.

10. Place the sausage in a heavy-bottom skillet and cook over medium heat, breaking up any large clumps and stirring occasionally, until the sausage is lightly golden brown and cooked through. Drain the rendered pork fat away from the cooked pork and transfer it to a separate, small bowl. Remove the cooked pork from the skillet and set it aside.

11. Now, bake the biscuits.

12. Remove the baking sheet from the freezer place it in the center of the preheated oven.

13. Bake until the biscuits are puffed, very fragrant and lightly golden brown around the edges (about 20 minutes).

14. Remove from the oven and allow the biscuits to cool briefly on the baking sheet. While the biscuits are cooling, finish making the gravy.

15. Return about 4 tablespoons of the rendered pork fat to the skillet, add the xanthan gum-free flour blend, and mix to combine.

16. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until the mixture is light golden brown and nutty smelling (about 3 minutes, and it will go from very blond to golden brown and fragrant quite suddenly, so pay close attention).

17. Add the milk, cream and stock, and mix to combine.

18. Bring the mixture to a simmer over medium heat, and cook, stirring constantly, until thickened (about 6 minutes).

19. Stir in the salt, pepper and the nutmeg to taste, add some of the cooked pork, and serve over the warm biscuits immediately.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-biscuits-and-gravy/

Crazy Cake Gluten Free Chocolate Cake by NICOLE HUNN

Yield 1 bundt cake

Ingredients

For the cake*

3 cups (420 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
1 1/2 teaspoons xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/2 cup (40 g) unsweetened natural cocoa powder (Dutch-processed also works fine)
2 cups (400 g) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
12 tablespoons (168 g) virgin coconut oil, melted (or vegetable oil)
2 tablespoons white wine (or white balsamic) vinegar
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 cups (16 fluid ounces) brewed coffee, dry red wine (like Pinot Noir, Merlot or Cabernet Sauvignon), or lukewarm water

For the glaze

6 ounces dark chocolate, chopped
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, chopped
2 tablespoons heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons brewed coffee, dry red wine or lukewarm water

*Cut It In Half: To make one 8-inch or 9-inch round cake, simply cut all of the ingredients in half and follow the same instructions. Baking time for an 8-inch cake should be at least 30 minutes; for a 9-inch cake at least 25 minutes.

DIRECTIONS

Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease a standard 12-cup bundt pan, dust it lightly with cocoa powder and set it aside.

1. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, cocoa powder, sugar, salt, baking soda and cinnamon and whisk to combine well.

2. In a separate medium-size bowl, place the melted coconut oil, vinegar, vanilla and coffee, wine or water, and whisk to combine well.

3. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients, pour in the wet ingredients and whisk until just combined. The batter will be soft.

4. Pour the batter into the prepared bundt pan and smooth into an even layer.

5. Place the pan in the center of the preheated oven and bake until a toothpick inserted halfway between the center of the bundt pan and the edge comes out clean (about 45 minutes).

6. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 10 minutes before turning it out onto a wire rack to cool completely.

While the cake is cooling, make the glaze.

1. Place the chopped chocolate and butter in a small heat-safe bowl and melt in the microwave in 30-second bursts at 70% power or over a double boiler, stirring until melted and smooth.

2. Add the whipping cream and coffee, wine or water, and mix to combine well.

3. Allow the glaze to sit until no longer hot to the touch.

4. Pour the glaze evenly over the top of the cooled bundt cake.

5. Allow to set at room temperature or in the refrigerator before slicing and serving.

Adapted from the Crazy Cake on page 151 of Gluten Free on a Shoestring Quick & Easy.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/crazy-cake-gluten-free-chocolate-cake/?goal=0_f8910d658b-819adeb02e-58216573

This is from the gluten club site titled five ways to get more kale into your diet.

Kale Chips by Marla Hingley

Author: Angie Halten

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredient

1 bunch kale
1 Tbsp olive oil
Salt
Pepper
Chili Flakes
Optional Topping: Parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Wash and dry kale leaves. Cut out center stem from each leaf and discard.

2. Tear into pieces and put in a bowl. Toss with seasonings and oil then spread on a greased baking sheet.

3. Bake at 350°F for 7 minutes, remove from oven and toss. Then continue baking for 10 minutes or until leaves are crisp.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/kale-chips/

Kale Caesar Salad by Marla Hingley

This is a perfect way to get more nutrients into your favorite salad - add kale!

Because kale lacks moisture in its leaves and has a fibrous cell structure, it is quite hard and dry. Eating it raw, like in a salad can be a bit unpalatable so you should do one of two things to it first:

1. Blanch the chopped kale in a pot of rapidly boiling water for 20 seconds. Quickly drain then rinse under cold water until all traces of heat are gone from the leaves. Pat dry and use as needed.

2. Tenderize the leaves by kneading them to break up their fibrous inner structure. After removing the rib from the kale use your hands and squeeze the leaves, or place the leaves in a partially opened zipper lock bag and roll over it with a rolling pin. You need to do either method for about 2 minutes to get the leaves softened enough to make a difference.
Now that you know how to prepare fresh kale, let's add some to a traditional Caesar salad for a delicious and nutrient packed meal!

Author: Marla Hingley

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 1 min
Total time: 11 mins
Serves: 8

Kale adds a ton of nutritional value, without affecting the flavor of this favorite traditional salad.

Ingredients

Dressing (Makes about 1 cup)

1 Tbsp GF Worcestershire Sauce
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
3 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp cider vinegar
¼ tsp dry mustard
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, finely grated (or powdered style)
½ tsp sugar, optional
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 egg, optional
½ cup olive oil

Salad

1 head kale, rinsed
1 head Romaine lettuce, rinsed
2 cups GF croutons

Garnish (optional)

Lemon wedges
Shaved Parmesan cheese
GF bacon bits

Instructions

For dressing:

1. Mix all ingredients except oil, in a blender and process until smooth. Slowly pour oil in with machine running, in a thin stream.

To prepare salad:

1. Rinse and chop Romaine into bite-sized pieces.

2. Remove tough stem from kale and chop into bite-sized pieces. You can leave as is, although if you blanch the kale in a pot of boiling water for 20 seconds (then remove and quickly run cold water over it, drain well) it will be much more tender and not so dry tasting (but it will still be very crispy!).

3. Combine lettuce with some dressing and toss until fully coated. Garnish if desired.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/kale-caesar-salad/

Kale Stuffed Baked Potatoes by Marla Hingley

You might think this is an unlikely combination, but it is almost better than the classic baked potato topped with all the usual fixin's of butter, sour cream, bacon bits and chives. If you want cheese, add some slices inside the baked potato then fill with fresh kale pesto. Best baked potato you'll ever have!

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 50 mins
Total time: 1 hour

Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 Russet (or your choice) potatoes, scrubbed
½ cup Kale Pesto
4 slices Swiss (or your choice) cheese, optional

Instructions

1. Prepare Kale Pesto according to directions (Steps 2-4).

2. Piece and bake potatoes until soft (in oven at 375°F for 30-45 minutes, or in microwave on high for 10 minutes).

3. Split cooked potatoes lengthwise, lay cheese slices inside, then top with 2 Tbsp pesto into each potato.

4. Season with salt and pepper, then broil for a few minutes in the oven until cheese is melted.

Notes: Omit cheese for dairy free version (for pesto, add ¼ cup more nuts to replace the volume lost from the Parmesan cheese).

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/kale-stuffed-baked-potatoes/

Kale Pesto Pasta by Marla Hingley

Kale has a bit of a bitter flavor, but the garlic masks its bitterness to create a mild pesto that is tasty on the palate. Kale can also be quite dry, making it a bit unpalatable to eat raw. But if you quickly blanch the leaves, it takes away its bitter taste, and softens the leaves perfectly!

Kale Pesto Pasta 
Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 10 mins
Total time: 20 mins

Serves: 4

Kale has a bit of a bitter flavor, but the garlic masks its bitterness to create a mild pesto that is tasty on the palate.

Ingredients

1 bunch kale
⅓ cup pine nuts, toasted (or pecans or walnuts)
2 cloves garlic (or 4-6 roasted* cloves)
½ cup Parmesan cheese, grated
Zest from 1 lemon, and juice to taste
½ cup olive oil
Salt to taste

Instructions

1. Cook your favorite GF pasta until al dente, reserving 1 cup of pasta water. Drain, rinse, and return to pot.

2. Remove center stem from kale, and coarsely chop.

3. Add half of kale to food processor and pulse until reduced. Or, for a milder and more tender tasting pesto, blanch the chopped kale in a pot of boiling water: (add leaves to the boiling water, stir the leaves around, making sure they are submerged, and allow to blanch for no more than 20 seconds.) Remove and rinse in ice cold water to stop the cooking process. Drain well. Set aside to cool and then add to food processor.

4. Once kale is finely chopped in the food processor, add nuts, garlic, cheese, and lemon zest, pulsing until finely chopped.

5. With machine running, slowly pour in oil until you get the consistency you want.

6. Season to taste with salt and lemon juice if desired.

7. Add pesto (as much as you like - freeze the rest to use later) to pot, and toss with pasta.

8. Add ⅓ cup of reserved pasta water and stir until combined and a sauce is created. Add more water if desired until you reach the desired consistency.

Notes: To bake garlic: Peel away the excess outer layers of skin, leaving just the cloves skin intact. Slice off the top ¼-1/2" to expose the cloves. Place in a garlic baker, or on a square of foil. Drizzle with 2 tsp olive oil and then wrap garlic up in the foil to enclose. Bake at 400°F for 30 minutes or until cloves are soft when pressed. Break the skins a bit more and pull out cloves with fork, or squeeze them all out together.

Cedar Planked Wild Salmon with Pistachio Pesto by Marla Hingley

The light orange flavor in this nutty pesto is perfect over a cedar infused salmon fillet. You can find cedar planks at your local grocery store near the seafood counter, or in the accessories aisle. They usually come in a package of 3, and each can be used several times until they need to be discarded.

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 20 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 45 mins
Serves: 4

The light orange flavor in this nutty pesto is perfect over a cedar infused salmon fillet.

Ingredients

4 wild salmon fillets (about 1 lb)
Olive oil
Salt and pepper
1-2 cedar planks

Pesto

¼ cup fresh orange juice
3 tsp orange zest
¼ cup olive oil
¼ cup Parmesan, grated
2½ cups baby arugula or kale
½ cup shelled pistachios

Instructions

1. Prepare cedar planks by soaking in shallow water* bath for at least 1 hour.

2. For pesto, combine all ingredients together in a food processor and blend until a coarse pesto forms.

3. Heat BBQ between 400°F-425°F (for first time use of plank, place plank on the grill in hot BBQ, close lid and toast it for a few minutes on each side to help intensify the cedar flavor).

4. Brush top of fish with olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

5. Lay fish skin side down on plank and place plank onto center of BBQ grill, close cover and cook until flesh is opaque and flakes easily with a fork (can be 15-25 minutes, depending on thickness of fillet).

6. Spoon some pesto over each fillet and serve.

Notes: -To add more flavor to the cedar plank (which will impart more flavor into your food), add 1 Tbsp salt to the water, or white wine, apple cider or citrus juice. Plank can be used several times, until it is fully charred and starting to deteriorate.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/cedar-planked-salmon-pistachio-pesto/

============================================

Dumb me  I have a very small bathroom  that is where my stack w/d is. Im not sure what I did but I bumped the corner of the shower wall and now I have about a four inch tear  the skin just peeled back. Heidi is going to pick up some steri strips and see if we can pull the skin back where it belongs. Then a bandage. My skin is so thin  I have done this so many times  its a pain. It will heal and all will be well.

Another windy day with a temperature of 50° - it really would be pleasant outside if it wasnt for the wind. I fear we are headed for another cool spell.

Life has changed for Heidi and Gary  Bentley has learned how to climb out of his baby bed. It remains to be seen whether naps continue. Today he is taking a nap. Maybe it was just a one time thing.

Grilled Flank Steak With Lemon-Herb Sauce

MAKES 6 SERVINGS
START TO FINISH: 1 HOUR

INGREDIENTS

TOMATO SAUCE

2 tablespoons olive oil
½ sweet onion, diced
1 garlic clove, minced
One 15-ounce can crushed tomatoes
2 tablespoons chopped basil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

STUFFED CHICKEN

2 tablespoons olive oil
½ sweet onion, thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 cups spinach
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
½ cup shredded Parmesan cheese
6 thin chicken breast cutlets
2 cups seasoned bread crumbs (Italian bread crumbs with herbs and seasonings)
1 cup sliced fresh mozzarella cheese
Chopped fresh basil, for garnish (about ¼ cup)

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 375°F.

2. MAKE THE TOMATO SAUCE: In a medium pot, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until tender, 4 to 5 minutes. Add the garlic and sauté until fragrant, about 1 minute.

3. Add the tomatoes and bring to a simmer. Cover and simmer until the sauce is flavorful, 25 to 30 minutes. Stir in the basil and season with salt and pepper.

4. WHILE THE SAUCE SIMMERS, MAKE THE STUFFED CHICKEN: In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until tender, 4 to 5 minutes.

5. Add the garlic and spinach; cook until the spinach is fully wilted, 3 to 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Let cool slightly, about 5 minutes and then stir the shredded mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses into the spinach.

6. Lay the chicken cutlets on a clean cutting board. Place about ¼ cup spinach mixture on one end of a cutlet and then roll the cutlet to encase the filling. If you have trouble keeping the cutlet together, secure it with a toothpick. Repeat with the remaining cutlets and filling.

7. Pour the bread crumbs into a small bowl. Carefully roll each chicken bundle in the bread crumbs until its evenly coated. Set aside.

8. ASSEMBLE THE DISH: Pour the tomato sauce into a large casserole. Place the stuffed chicken on top of the tomato sauce. Top each piece of chicken with slices of fresh mozzarella.

9. Bake until the chicken is cooked through, the sauce is bubbly and the cheese is melted, 30 to 40 minutes. Let cool 10 to 15 minutes. Garnish with chopped basil and serve.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/10282/A-lighter-take-on-chicken-parm.htm?utm_medium=email&utm_source=recipe&utm_campaign=The_One_Pasta_Recipe_You_Need_to_Know_2016_03_14_b&utm_content=Recipe_editorial

Chicken Stromboli

These little pockets are so delicious. Once your family has tried these you'll be sure to have requests again and again.

Ingredients

enough pizza dough for 2 12" pizzas, divide all of this dough into 8 pieces.
3 baked chicken breasts, cut into small bite size pieces
2 cups grated mozzarella cheese
8 tbsp pesto sauce, from a jar
8 tbsp Alfredo sauce, from a jar
1 egg, whisked to brush over pockets before going into oven.

Directions

1. Using your favourite pizza dough or purchased dough divide into 8 equal pieces.

2. Roll each into a ball and then roll out onto 6" rounds.

3. Leaving at least an each around the edges free of filling spread each dough round with 1 tbsp of each the pesto and Alfredo sauce.

4. Divide the chicken pieces between the rounds and top with cheese.

5. Pull up on dough and crimp edges together and place filled pockets onto a parchment lined baking sheet.

6. Brush tops with whisked egg, and slit tops several times with small paring knife.

7. Bake at 375ºF for 20-25 minutes until browned nicely and filling is bubbly...and may be 'oozing' out a bit.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.co

Sinfully Easy Baked Pierogi Casserole
By AllFreeCasseroleRecipes.com Test Kitchen

Serves: 6
Cooking Time: 30 min
Cooking Vessel Size: 9 x 13 inch baking dish

Ingredients

1 (16-ounce) package of frozen pierogies, onion/potato flavor or your favorite
1/2 cup cream cheese
1/2 cup chicken broth or milk
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
2 - 3 slices of bacon, cooked and chopped
2 green onions, chopped for garnish

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Spray a 9 x 13 baking dish with vegetable spray.

2. Combine the cream cheese and broth or milk in a small saucepan over medium heat. Stir with a whisk until very smooth.

3. Arrange pierogies in a single layer in the baking dish and pour the cream cheese mixture over them.

4. Sprinkle the pierogies with cheese, and then the bacon.

5. Bake for about 25 minutes or until the cheese is melted and the pierogies are warmed through.

6. Sprinkle the green onions over the top to garnish before serving.

Notes: These may be made with your favorite pierogi flavor (potato, cheese, meat, or sauerkraut). If using sauerkraut, you might add chopped, cook kielbasa sausage instead of bacon.

http://www.recipelion.com/Casserole-Recipes/Baked-Pierogi-Casserole#cfg6kMvqBuAvGxmj.99

BAKED CHICKEN-BACON ALFREDO, GUILTLESS ALFREDO SAUCE AND DIY GARLIC BREAD SEASONING Recipe by Our Best Bites

One really great thing about this dish is that you can use up a whole bunch of leftovers all at once. Leftover grilled chicken? Made too much bacon (hey, it could happen!)? Have some cheese leftover from pizza night? Bought one of those double-packs of green onions at Walmart and the rest are about to go bad? Youre taken care of! But if you dont have all that stuff, just marinate some chicken breasts in a little Italian dressing for a few hours before grilling it, heat up your oven for some bacon, and youre good to go.

This can be made ahead of time and either refrigerated or frozen until youre ready to serve it. If you dont plan on eating it immediately, cover tightly with plastic wrap and aluminum foil. If you cook it from the refrigerator, preheat oven to 400 and bake for 45 minutes or until cheese is melted and bubbly and the pasta is heated through. If youre cooking it from the freezer, bake at 400 for about 90 minutes.

Ingredients:

8 oz. penne or bowtie pasta
1 recipe Guiltless Alfredo Sauce (1 16-oz. jar would work in a pinch)
2 chicken breasts, grilled and chopped (about 2 c. chopped chicken)
6 oz. (1/2 package) cooked bacon, chopped
1 14-oz. jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1/2 c. chopped green onions (about 1 decent-sized bunch)
1 c. shredded mozzarella cheese, divided
Salt and pepper, to taste

Instructions:

1. Preheat oven to 350.

2. Prepare pasta according to package directions.

3. While pasta is cooking, prepare Guiltless Alfredo sauce.

4. When pasta is done, drain and add to the sauce. Toss with chopped chicken, bacon, artichoke hearts, green onions, and 1/2 c. mozzarella.

5. Season to taste.

6. Transfer mixture to an 8×8″ baking dish and sprinkle with remaining 1/2 c. mozzarella cheese.

7. Cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350 for 20 minutes or until heated through and cheese is bubbly.

8. Serve with a green salad and breadsticks or a loaf of garlic bread made with Garlic Bread Seasoning.

http://ourbestbites.com/2010/04/baked-chicken-bacon-alfredo/

GUILTLESS ALFREDO SAUCE

Ingredients:

2 C low-fat milk
1/3 C (3 oz) low fat cream cheese
2-3 T flour
1 t salt
1 T butter
3 garlic cloves
1 C grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions:

1. Place milk, cream cheese, flour, and salt in a blender and blend until smooth.

2. In a non-stick sauce pan, melt butter on med-high heat and add garlic.

3. Let the garlic saute for about 30 seconds, you dont want to burn it.

4. Then add milk mixture to the pan. Stir constantly for about 3 or 4 minutes or until it just comes to a simmer. Keep stirring and let it cook for a few minutes more. It should be much thicker now.

5. When its nice and thickened remove the pan from the heat.

6. Add the cheese, stir it up and then cover immediately.

7. Let stand for at least 10 minutes before using. It will continue to thicken upon standing.

8. Season with additional salt if needed. Also, if you have leftovers in the fridge, the sauce will thicken almost into a solid. Just re-heat and add a little milk and it will be back to normal again.

I use this sauce for so many things. Here are a few ideas: Over pasta (obviously) - As a dip for breadsticks
- As a sauce on pizza (this is the garlic cream sauce I was referring to in this recipe) and a half batch of sauce covers 2 medium pizzas. Mix it with pesto for a creamy pesto sauce (so good). Mix it with marinara for a creamy marinara sauce.

This clocks in at around 100 calories for 1/4 C sauce!

http://ourbestbites.com/2008/08/guiltless-alfredo-sauce/

DIY GARLIC BREAD SEASONING

This do-it-yourself garlic bread seasoning is so delicious you'll never want to spend your hard-earned cash on store bought ever again!

Ingredients

1/2 c. powdered Parmesan cheese
2 tsp. Kosher salt
2 Tbsp. garlic powder
2 tsp. oregano
2 tsp. basil
2 tsp. marjoram
2 tsp. parsley

Instructions

1. Combine ingredients in a jar (preferably one with a sprinkle top) and shake.

2. Sprinkle on top of breadsticks or combine 1 1/2 Tbsp. seasoning with 1/2 c. of softened real butter and spread on a loaf of French bread (cut in 1/2 lengthwise).

3. Wrap in foil and bake at 375 until butters melted.

4. If you want, you could also pop it open-faced under the broiler for a few minutes so it gets brownish and crispy.

By Our Best Bites

http://ourbestbites.com/2008/04/garlic-bread-seasoning/

IRISH POTATO CAKES

by Sorted

INGREDIENTS:

4 medium sized potatoes
50 g plain flour
1 pinch salt
1 bunch chives
4 slices smoked bacon
2 slices black pudding
2 fresh tomatoes

STEP-BY-STEP-GUIDE:

1. BOIL THE POTATOES

Peel the potatoes and cut into quarters. Put them into a pan with cold water and bring to the boil to simmer for about 20 minutes until the potatoes are soft.

2. ADD FLOUR & HERBS TO POTS

Drain the potatoes and return to the hot pan to dry out for minute. Mash the potatoes until smooth and leave to cool a little. Add the plain flour, salt, chopped chives and mix together to form a dough.

3. ROLL OUT THE FARL

Roll the mix into a round on a floured surface and shape to the same size as your pan.

4. GRILL EVERYTHING ELSE

Grill the bacon rashers, black pudding slices and halved tomatoes on a griddle above a tin foil lined tray for 5 minutes, turning over half way through cooking.

5. COOK THE FARL

Lay the farl in a hot pan with a dash of oil and fry for a few minutes on each side until browned.

6. PILE IT ALL UP AND SERVE!

Remove the farl, quarter into triangles lay one piece onto the serving plate. Pile half of the bacon, black pudding and tomato onto the farl quarter, then top with another quarter to serve. Repeat for the other portion. Serves 2

https://sortedfood.com/potatofarl

Note: this is from the list of recipes under $3 per serving that I started last week.

Fajita-Style Quesadillas

Makes: 8 servings

Serving Size: appetizer servings 
Prep: 20 mins 
Cook: 8 mins to 10 mins

Ingredients

½ medium red or green sweet pepper, seeded and cut into bite-size strips
½ medium onion, halved and thinly sliced
1 fresh serrano pepper, halved, seeded, and cut into thin strips*
2 teaspoons vegetable oil
4 6-inch white corn tortillas
Nonstick cooking spray
½ cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese (2 ounces)
2 thin slices tomato, halved crosswise
1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro
Light dairy sour cream (optional)
Cilantro and lime wedges (optional)

Directions

1. In a large skillet cook sweet pepper, onion, and serrano pepper in hot oil over medium-high heat for 3 to 5 minutes or until vegetables are just tender. Remove from heat.

2. Lightly coat one side of each tortilla with cooking spray.

3. On the uncoated side of two of the tortillas, divide half of the cheese. Top with onion mixture, tomato slices, the 1 tablespoon cilantro, and the remaining cheese. Top with remaining tortillas, coated sides up.

4. Heat a very large skillet or griddle over medium heat. Cook quesadillas for 4 to 5 minutes per side or until cheese melts and tortillas are lightly browned. Cut each quesadilla into 4 wedges. Serve warm and, if desired, with sour cream, additional cilantro and lime wedges.

From the Test Kitchen: *Because chile peppers contain volatile oils that can burn your skin and eyes, avoid direct contact with them as much as possible. When working with chile peppers, wear plastic or rubber gloves. If your bare hands do touch the peppers, wash your hands and nails well with soap and warm water.

NUTRITION FOR 2 SERVINGS: Make this a heartier meal instead of an appetizer by simply serving two instead of eight. Each person would get one whole quesadilla. Nutrition analysis per 2 servings: 263 calories, 10 g protein, 22 g carbohydrate, 15 g total fat (6 g sat. fat), 25 mg cholesterol, 3 g fiber, 3 g total sugar, 30% Vitamin A, 75% Vitamin C, 161 mg sodium, 24% calcium, 6% iron

TIP: Add cooked beans, chicken, shrimp, or your other favorite protein to these quesadillas for a heartier meal.

Nutrition Facts (Fajita-Style Quesadillas): Per serving: 61 kcal cal. - 4 g fat - 1 g sat. fat  1g polyunsaturated fat - 1 g monounsatured fat - 6 mg chol - 41 mgsodium - 5 g carb. - 1 g fiber - 1 g sugar - 2 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/fajita-style-quesadillas/

Chicken with Parmesan Noodles

Combine carrots, chicken, and pasta for a light weeknight dinner that's ready in less than 30 minutes.

Makes: 6 servings 
Start to Finish: 20 mins

Ingredients

1 9 ounce package refrigerated angel hair pasta
4 large carrots, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons butter
1 ½ pounds skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
6 tablespoons purchased basil pesto
¼ cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese
Olive oil (optional)
Fresh basil (optional)

Directions

1. Cook pasta according to package directions.

2. Meanwhile, in 12-inch skillet cook carrots in 1 tablespoon melted butter over medium heat for 3 minutes.

3. Add chicken; cook and stir 4 to 5 minutes or until no pink remains in chicken.

4. Add 4 tablespoons pesto; toss to coat.

5. Drain pasta. Return to pan; toss with remaining butter and pesto.

6. Serve with chicken mixture.

7. Sprinkle pasta with Parmesan cheese and ground black pepper.

8. Drizzle with olive oil and top with basil.

Nutrition Facts (Chicken with Parmesan Noodles): Per serving: 390 kcal cal. - 16 g fat - 5 g sat. fat - 114 mg chol. - 369 mg sodium - 28 g carb. - 3 g fiber - 33 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/chicken/chicken-with-parmesan-noodles/

Veggie Mac and Cheese

Makes: 8 servings
Serving Size: 1 cup each
Yields: 8 cups
Start to Finish: 45 mins

Ingredients

½ cup panko bread crumbs
¼ teaspoon paprika
8 ounces dried whole grain elbow macaroni (about 2 cups)
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup green beans cut into 1-inch pieces
2/3 cup finely chopped onion
2 cups small broccoli florets
1 ¾ cups fat-free milk
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
3 ounces reduced-fat cream cheese (Neufchatel)
1 ½ teaspoons Dijon-style mustard
2 cups shredded reduced-fat Mexican-style four cheese blend (8 oz.)
Nonstick cooking spray

Directions

1. Preheat broiler. In a bowl stir together panko and paprika.

2. In a large saucepan cook the next four ingredients (through onion) according to package directions for macaroni, except omit salt; add broccoli the last 3 minutes of cooking. Drain. Return cooked macaroni and vegetables to hot saucepan; keep warm.

3. Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan whisk together milk, flour, salt, and pepper. Cook and stir over medium heat until slightly thickened and bubbly.

4. Stir in cream cheese and mustard until smooth. Remove from heat. Stir in shredded cheese until melted.

5. Immediately pour cheese mixture over macaroni mixture; toss gently to coat.

6. Spoon into a 2 1/2- to 3-quart oval baking dish.

7. Sprinkle panko mixture over macaroni mixture.

8. Lightly coat panko mixture with cooking spray.

9. Broil 4 to 6 inches from the heat 1 to 2 minutes or until golden brown.

Nutrition Facts (Veggie Mac and Cheese): Per serving: 269 kcal cal. - 8 g fat - 5 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 1 g monounsatured fat - 24 mg chol. - 495 mgsodium - 34 g carb. - 4 g fiber - 6g sugar - 16 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/veggie-mac-and-cheese/

Ham and Sweet Potato Mini Flatbreads

Makes: 4 servings
Serving Size: 2 flatbreads each
Start to Finish: 25 mins

Ingredients

2 small sweet potatoes
2 tablespoons orange juice
4 whole wheat thin sandwich rolls, split and toasted
1 cup packed fresh baby spinach
2 ounces shaved cooked ham, cut into strips
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (4 oz.)
Cranberry sauce, warmed

Directions

1. Preheat broiler.

2. Scrub sweet potatoes; pat dry with paper towels. Prick potatoes with a fork; place on a plate. Microwave about 6 minutes or until tender, rearranging once. Cool slightly.

3. Cut potatoes in half and scoop pulp into a bowl; add orange juice. Mash until smooth.

4. Spread mashed sweet potato mixture on roll halves.

5. Top with spinach and ham; sprinkle with cheese.

6. Broil 4 to 5 inches from the heat about 3 minutes or until cheese is melted and starts to brown.

7. Before serving, drizzle each flatbread with cranberry sauce.

From the Test Kitchen: SHORTCUT - Purchase mashed sweet potatoes (check the refrigerated produce section) and skip Step 1.

Nutrition Facts (Ham and Sweet Potato Mini Flatbreads): Per serving: 341 kcal cal. - 10 g fat - (5 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 1 g monounsatured fat - 28 mg chol - 463 mgsodium - 50 g carb. - 9 g fiber - 13 g sugar - 15 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/ham-and-sweet-potato-mini-flatbreads/

Fish Tostadas with Chili Lime Cream

A perfect healthy dinner recipe that costs just over $2 per serving. The combination of sour cream, chili lime cream and tilapia is ready in under 30 minutes.

4 servings 
Start to Finish: 20 mins

Ingredients

1 pound fresh tilapia or cod fillets
½ teaspoon chili powder
1 lime, halved
½ cup sour cream
½ teaspoon garlic powder
8 6 inches tostada shells
2 cups shredded cabbage mix
1 avocado, halved, seeded, peeled, and sliced (optional)
1 cup cherry tomatoes, quartered (optional)
Bottled hot pepper sauce (optional)

Directions

Preheat broiler:

1. Sprinkle fish with 1/4 teaspoon of the chili powder and 1/4 teaspoon salt.

For chili-lime cream:

1. In bowl squeeze 2 teaspoons juice from half the lime.

2. Stir in sour cream, garlic powder, and remaining chili powder; set aside.

3. Cut remaining lime half in wedges for serving.

Finish:

1. Place fish on unheated greased broiler rack; tuck under thin edges.

2. Place shells on baking sheet on lowest rack.

3. Broil fish 4 inches from heat 4 to 6 minutes per 1/2-inch thickness, until fish flakes with fork.

4. Break in chunks.

5. Serve tostadas with cabbage, chili-lime cream, avocado, tomatoes, lime, and pepper sauce.

Nutrition Facts (Fish Tostadas with Chili Lime Cream: Per serving: 278 kcal cal. - 14 g fat - (5 g sat. fat - 1 g polyunsaturated fat - 2 g monounsatured fat - 67 mg chol. - 303 mgsodium - 17 g carb. - 2 g fiber - 2 g sugar - 25 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/seafood/fish-tostadas-with-chili-lime-cream/

Triple-Veggie Pasta BY 1 PEOPLE

Makes: 4 servings
Serving Size: 1 1/2 cups each
Yields: 6 cups
Start to Finish: 30 mins

Ingredients

1 medium zucchini, trimmed
1 medium straight-neck yellow summer squash, trimmed
1 large carrot (1-inch diameter), peeled and trimmed
1 cup light Alfredo pasta sauce
1 tablespoon basil pesto
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup sliced fresh cremini mushrooms
2 cups cooked chicken breast strips
½ cup halved grape or cherry tomatoes
½ cup frozen peas
Small fresh basil leaves or snipped fresh basil

Directions

1. Using a spiral vegetable slicer fitted with the small blade, cut zucchini and yellow squash into long strands (about 7 cups lightly packed strands).

2. Keeping carrot separate, cut carrot into long strands (about 1 cup lightly packed strands). If desired, cut through strands with kitchen scissors to make them easier to serve.

3. In a bowl combine Alfredo sauce, pesto, and red pepper.

4. In an extra-large skillet heat oil over medium heat.

5. Add mushrooms; cook and stir 4 minutes.

6. Add carrot; cook and stir 1 minute.

7. Add squash mixture; cook and toss with tongs 2 minutes.

8. Stir in Alfredo mixture, chicken, tomatoes, and peas; heat. Sprinkle with basil.

Nutrition Facts (Triple-Veggie Pasta): Per serving: 269 kcal cal. - 13 g fat - 5 g sat. fat - 1g polyunsaturated fat - 3 g monounsatured fat - 86 mg chol. - 456 mgsodium - 12 g carb. - 3 g fiber - 6g sugar - 26 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/triple-veggie-pasta/

I hope I havent already used these recipes.

5 Twists on Enchiladas

Calling all enchilada enthusiasts! These recipes pack all the flavor of the original dish, minus the rolling. These enchilada-inspired meals come together quickly with Old El Paso sauces and seasonings.

http://www.pillsbury.com/everyday-eats/dinner-tonight/tacos-mexican/5-twists-on-enchiladas?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=PBD_03_04_2016&vcode=AQAAAAAwv9cRwStmHL2IuKjNxSZFO-Ky96kLiD4zUJ959fFFAYp3LgFLSShkkZvbu7ek1-Dvj_zvopcuU7WrB33WmeoPbWjWC3FPALhRkzHQe-XJzw

1. One-Pot Pasta

One-Pot Enchilada Rigatoni

Ingredients

1lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1can (19 oz) Old El Paso mild enchilada sauce 
1can (12 oz) evaporated milk
1lb uncooked rigatoni pasta
1can (11 oz) Green Giant Mexicorn whole kernel corn with red and green bell peppers
2cups shredded Mexican cheese blend (8 oz)

Directions

1. In nonstick 5-quart Dutch oven, cook beef with salt to taste over high heat, stirring frequently, until brown. Do not drain.

2. Add enchilada sauce, evaporated milk, 4 cups hot water, the pasta and corn.

3. Heat to boiling over high heat.

4. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered 15 minutes, stirring occasionally; do not drain.

5. Remove from heat; stir in cheese.

6. Serve topped with crushed tortilla chips, cilantro and chopped green onions, if desired.

Expert Tips: (1) Like it spicy? Use medium or hot enchilada sauce instead of mild. (2) Want to lighten it up? Ground turkey makes a fine substitute for the beef in this recipe.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 530 - Calories from Fat 160 - Total Fat 17g; 27% - Saturated Fat 9g; 44% - Trans Fat 1/2g; - Cholesterol 70mg; 23% - Sodium 800mg; 33% - Total Carbohydrate 63g; 21% - Dietary Fiber 3g; 13% - Sugars 6g; 6% - Protein 29g; 29%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 8% - Vitamin C2% - Calcium 35% - Iron 20%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 1/2 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/one-pot-enchilada-rigatoni/aeb6c48c-ab97-4576-a1ac-6143a9e4b5f0

2. Stuffed Sandwich

Grands! Crescent Enchilada-Stuffed Sandwiches

Make cozy, warm sandwiches with flaky crescents wrapped around chicken, cheese and enchilada sauce.

Ingredients

1can (12 oz) Pillsbury Grands ®! Big & Flaky crescent dinner rolls 
2cups shredded cooked chicken 
1/2cup Old El Paso red enchilada sauce (from 10-oz can) 
Directions
1. 1cup shredded Mexican cheese blend (4 oz)

Directions

Preheat oven to 375°F.

1. Separate dough into 4 rectangles.

2. Onto ungreased cookie sheet, place 2 rectangles, short ends together, forming 14x5-inch rectangle. Firmly press perforations and center seam to seal.

3. In medium bowl, mix chicken and sauce.

4. Spoon chicken mixture lengthwise in 4-inch strip down center of dough to within 1/4 inch of edges. Top with cheese.

5. Press remaining 2 rectangles to 7x5 inches, firmly pressing perforations to seal. Place each rectangle over cheese, pinching center seam to seal.

6. Bake 18 to 22 minutes or until deep golden brown.

8.	Cut into slices. Serve warm.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/grands-crescent-enchilada-stuffed-sandwiches/104d5e83-15e3-46a3-9d64-1db11d6185a6

3. Spice Up Pizza Night

Enchilada Pizza

Double-down on dinner with one easy-to-make dish that combines two family favoritespizza and enchiladas!

Ingredients

1can (13.8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated classic pizza crust
1/2cup Old El Paso mild enchilada sauce (from 10-oz can) 
2cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese (8 oz)
1cup shredded cooked chicken 
1medium tomato, diced 
1/3cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions

Heat oven to 400°F. Grease 12-inch pizza pan with shortening or spray with cooking spray.

1. Unroll dough on pan; press out dough to edge of pan.

2. Bake 8 minutes or until crust is light golden brown.

3. Take partially baked crust from oven. Spread enchilada sauce over crust. Top evenly with cheese, chicken and tomatoes.

4. Return to oven. Bake 8 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and bubbly.

5. Remove from oven; sprinkle cilantro over top.

6. Let pizza stand 5 minutes to cool slightly before serving.

Expert Tips: (1) Plan ahead, this recipe uses pre-cooked chicken. (2) Use cooked ground beef instead of chicken for a meatier enchilada pizza.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/enchilada-pizza/40433d81-03ee-4238-b736-2706c3d2bd9c

4. Slow-Cooker Soup

Slow-Cooker Chicken Enchilada Soup

This enchilada soup packs a punch when Old El Paso® products are added. A Mexican dinner that's ready for cooking in 10 minutes.

Ingredients

2cups Progresso chicken broth (from 32-oz carton) 
1can (19 oz) Old El Paso mild or hot enchilada sauce 
1can (4.5 oz) Old El Paso chopped mild green chiles
1package (20 oz) bone-in chicken breasts, skin removed
1can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed
1bag (12 oz) Green Giant Steamers Niblets® frozen corn, thawed, drained

Directions

Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray.

1. In cooker, mix broth, enchilada sauce and chiles.

2. Place chicken into enchilada sauce mixture; spoon sauce over chicken.

3. Cover; cook on Low heat setting 7 to 8 hours.

4. Remove chicken from cooker with slotted spoon.

5. Stir beans and corn into mixture in cooker.

6. Increase heat setting to High.

7. Cover; cook 5 to 10 minutes longer.

8. Meanwhile, shred chicken by pulling apart with 2 forks; return to cooker.

9. Cook until thoroughly heated.

10. If desired, top each serving with shredded Mexican cheese blend, chopped fresh cilantro and crushed tortilla chips.

Expert Tips: (1) Transfer corn from freezer to refrigerator when chicken starts to cook. It will be completely thawed by the time it is added to the slow cooker. (2) Vary the heat in this soup by using mild or hot enchilada sauce and serving with red pepper sauce on the side.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 25 = Total Fat 3g; 4% - Saturated Fat 1/2g; 4% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 40mg; 13% Sodium 940mg; 39% - Total Carbohydrate 30g; 10% - Dietary Fiber 7g; 29% - Sugars 4g; 4% Protein 21g; 21% - 
% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 6% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 6% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 2 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 0 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/enchilada-pizza/40433d81-03ee-4238-b736-2706c3d2bd9c

5. Layer It

Speedy Layered Chicken Enchilada Pie

Ingredients

1(11-oz.) pkg. (8 tortillas) Old El Paso Flour Tortillas for Burritos
2cups cubed cooked chicken 
1/2cup uncooked instant white rice
8oz. (2 cups) shredded reduced-fat Monterey Jack cheese
1(15-oz.) can Progresso Black Beans, drained, rinsed
1(19-oz.) can Old El Paso Red Enchilada Sauce 
1cup Green Giant frozen white shoepeg corn (from 9-oz box), thawed
1cup Old El Paso Thick 'n Chunky Salsa
2tablespoons thinly sliced green onions
Reduced-fat sour cream, if desired
Chopped green onions, if desired

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 9-inch round (2-quart) glass baking dish or casserole with nonstick cooking spray.

1. Cut 5 of the tortillas in half.

2. Cut remaining tortillas into 2 1/2-inch-wide strips.

3. In large bowl, combine chicken, rice, 1 cup of the cheese, beans and 1 cup of the enchilada sauce; mix well.

4. Layer 4 tortilla halves in bottom of sprayed baking dish.

5. Top with 1/4 cup enchilada sauce and half of the chicken mixture. Top with 2 tortilla halves; fill in empty spaces with 3 tortilla strips.

6. Spoon corn over tortillas. Spread salsa over corn.

7. Layer with 2 tortilla halves and 3 strips. Top with remaining half of chicken mixture.

8. Continue layering with remaining 2 tortilla halves and strips, enchilada sauce, cheese and 2 tablespoons green onions.

9. Bake at 350°F. for 35 to 45 minutes or until mixture is thoroughly heated and cheese is melted. Cool 5 minutes.

10. Top with sour cream and green onions.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1/6 of Recipe  Calories 570 - Calories from Fat 170 - Total Fat ;19g 29% - Saturated Fat 8g; 38% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 65mg; 22% - Sodium 1490mg; 62% - Total Carbohydrate 66g; 22% - Dietary Fiber 5g; 19% - Sugars 6g; 6% - Protein 33g; 33%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 40% - Iron 25%

Exchanges: 3 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 3 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/speedy-layered-chicken-enchilada-pie/44867de6-5594-4d41-b601-b222c08d41c5

ROAST CHICKEN WITH SMOTHERED CABBAGE, BACON, AND POTATOES BY MINDY FOX EPICURIOUS

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

1 lemon
3 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/3 cup finely chopped chives
1/3 cup coarsely chopped parsley leaves and tender stems, plus whole leaves for serving
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, room temperature
1 (44 1/2-pound) whole chicken, excess fat trimmed
2 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
3/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
1 1/2 pounds small potatoes, cut lengthwise into 1/2-inch wedges
1/2 pound smoked bacon (preferably center-cut), cut crosswise into 1-inch pieces
1 1/2 teaspoons caraway seeds
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 (1 1/2-pound) head savoy cabbage, halved, cored, cut crosswise into 1-inch-thick strips

Special Equipment: Kitchen twine; a medium roasting pan (approximately 16x14x3")

PREPARATION

1. Arrange rack in middle of oven; preheat to 425ºF.

2. Finely zest lemon into a medium bowl.

3. Cut zested lemon in half lengthwise; set one half aside and reserve the other for another use.

4. Add garlic, chives, parsley, and butter and mash together with a fork.

5. Pat inside and outside of chicken dry.

6. From edge of cavity, loosen skin from breasts and thighs.

7. Push butter mixture under skin and then gently rub outside of skin to evenly distribute over breasts and legs.

8. Tie together legs with twine. Season chicken with 1 1/2 tsp. salt and 1/2 tsp. pepper.

9. Heat roasting pan in oven 10 minutes.

11. Meanwhile, toss potatoes, bacon, caraway seeds, 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/8 tsp. pepper, and 1 Tbsp. plus 1 tsp. oil in a large bowl.

12. Toss cabbage and remaining 1/4 tsp. salt, 1/8 tsp. pepper, and 1 Tbsp. plus 2 tsp. oil in another large bowl.

13. Remove pan from oven; quickly combine and arrange potato mixture, cabbage mixture, and remaining oil left in bowls in pan, spreading toward edges to make room for chicken.

14. Place chicken, breast side up, on top; its okay if chicken sits on some vegetables.

15. Carefully return pan to oven and roast 25 minutes (some cabbage edges will be blackened).

16. Remove pan from oven; squeeze reserved lemon half over chicken and vegetables.

17. Gently stir vegetables to coat with pan drippings.

18. Reduce oven temperature to 400ºF and continue roasting until chicken juices run clear when thigh is pierced with a fork and an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the thigh registers 165°F, 4050 minutes more.

19. Transfer chicken to a cutting board; let rest 15 minutes.

20. Carve, serve with vegetable mixture, and top with parsley leaves.

Nutrition Info: Calories1905 - Carbohydrates44 g(15%) - Fat135 g(207%) - Protein130 g(259%) - Saturated Fat42 g(209%) - Sodium2039 mg(85%) - Polyunsaturated Fat5 g - Fiber10 g(41%) - Monounsaturated Fat20 g - Cholesterol525 mg(175%) - per serving (4 servings)

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/roast-chicken-with-smothered-cabbage-bacon-and-potatoes

ROASTED BEET SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE AND EASY MAPLE-BALSAMIC REDUCTION POSTED BY FAITH GORSKY

Serves 2-4

INGREDIENTS:

Roasted Beets (see Note):

3 medium-sized beets, scrubbed and leaves and stems trimmed off
1/2 cup water

Maple-Balsamic Reduction:

1/2 cup good-quality balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon pure maple syrup

Salad:

6 cups mixed salad greens
4 tablespoons walnuts, toasted and chopped
4 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese

DIRECTIONS:

For the roasted beets:

1. Preheat the oven to 425F.

2. Place the beets and water in an 8 by 8-inch oven- safe dish and cover with foil.

3. Roast until a paring knife inserted in the center slides out, about 45 minutes.

4. Cool the beets completely, and then rub off the skin with your fingers (if the beets are fully cooked, the skins should slide right off; to make it even easier, you can do this under running water or in a bowl of cool water). 
5. Dry and then thinly slice the beets.

While the beets cook, make the vinegar reduction:

1. To do so, add the vinegar and maple syrup to a small saucepan over medium-high heat; bring to a boil, and then turn the heat down to medium-low and simmer until reduced by about 1/3.

2. Cool completely (the syrup will thicken more as it cools).

To serve:

1. Arrange the salad greens on a large platter.

2. Top with the sliced beets, walnuts, and blue cheese.

3. Drizzle on the reduction to taste and serve immediately.

Beets: If youre short on time, instead of roasting the beets yourself you can use the pre-cooked ones in the produce section of the grocery store. Good-quality canned or jarred beets will also work.

SOURCE: RecipeGirl.com

http://www.recipegirl.com/2016/03/15/roasted-beet-salad-with-blue-cheese-and-easy-maple-balsamic-reduction/

Beer Braised Chicken Stew

8 servings, 1/8 recipe (231 g) each

Made with chicken, porter beer and root vegetables, our Beef-Braised Chicken Stew is as easy to make as it is filling. It's the perfect stew recipe to enjoy any time of year.

What You Need

1/4 cup flour 
1 whole chicken (3 lb./1.4 kg), cut into 8 pieces 
2 Tbsp. oil 
1/4 cup Kraft Extra Virgin Olive Oil Aged Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing 
1/2 lb. (225 g) fresh mushrooms, quartered 
2 onions, cut into wedges 
1 can (341 mL) porter beer 
1 cup water 
2 cups carrots, chopped 
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh thyme 
2 Tbsp. Dijon mustard

Make It

1. Place flour in shallow dish. Dip chicken, 1 piece at a time, in flour, turning to evenly coat chicken with flour; shake gently to remove excess flour.

2. Heat oil in Dutch oven or large deep skillet on medium-high heat.

3. Add chicken, in batches if necessary; cook 7 to 8 min. or until evenly browned, turning after 6 min.

4. Remove chicken from pan, reserving drippings in pan. Drain chicken on paper towels.

5. Add dressing, mushrooms and onions to reserved drippings in pan; cook and stir 5 min.

6. Add all remaining ingredients except chicken; stir.

7. Return chicken to pan.

8. Bring to boil; simmer on medium-low heat 45 min. or until chicken is done (165ºF), stirring occasionally.

Special Extra: Garnish with sprigs of additional fresh thyme before serving.

Variation: Prepare using 2 lb. (900 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, reducing the final simmering time if necessary to cook just until chicken is done.

Substitute: Prepare using your favourite non-alcoholic beer.

Nutritional Information: Amount per serving - Calories 320  total fat 18g  saturated fat 4g  cholesterol 70mg  sodium 260mg  carbohydrate 13g  dietary fibre 2g  sugars 3g  protein 23g

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/beer-braised-chicken-stew

Spicy Italian Crescent Ring by Shawn Syphus

10 min prep time
45 min total time
7 ingredients
6 servings

Ingredients

2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
1/2 cup well drained roasted red bell peppers (from a jar) 
8 slices provolone cheese, halved 
1/3 lb deli sliced hot salami 
1/4 lb deli sliced ham 
1/4 lb deli sliced capocollo 
1/2 cup well drained hot pepper rings (from a jar)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F (350°F for dark or nonstick cooking sheet).

2. Unroll both cans of dough; separate into 8 rectangles.

3. On ungreased 12-inch pizza pan, arrange rectangles in ring so short sides of rectangles form a circle in center. (Dough will overlap; half of each rectangle wil


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Summary of 11th March, 2016* by Kate & Julie

*Gwen* had a mammogram & all is good, and her cataract surgery seems to have been a great success. Poor Sydney had his tooth pulled.
*Darowil's* DD#1 has been admitted to hospital suffering with depression and *Angelam's* DGD has been having similar problems. On a happier note, Margaret's DGD Elizabeth, is sitting up at 3 months old!
*Fan* is still battling the flu.
*Pacer's* DH had his op and no stones were found in his pancreas. He still has to have his gall bladder removed at a later date. Bella is out of hospital, but will be operated on in the Mayo Clinic on March 30th.
*Cmaliza* reported that 2 mushers on the Iditarod were attacked and lone of their dogs was killed, but both mushers are continuing with the race. The culprit has been apprehended.
*Gagesmom's* has got the new apartment she was hoping for! She and Gage will move in after April 1st.
*Mags'* doctor has said her broken arm is healing very well.
*Machriste* is up for 'Housemother of the Year' after an epic journey to catch a train with one of her girls!
*Aran* popped in to tell us that he is still very happy with his girlfriend Chrissie and that they intend to move in with each other in 6 months.
*Kehinkle* now has to use a CPAP machine which she finds is so noisy it keeps her awake.
*TNS* is now back on Alderney, but has lost her false tooth down the plughole!
The spinal injection that *Nicho* had for her sciatic pain has helped, but she now has bronchitis too.
*Sassafras's* doctor thinks she has macular degeneration in her right eye and she has managed to get an appointment with an ophthalmologist in April.
*Bonnie* is feeling very tired & thought she might have to up her thyroid meds, but doc says no.
Prayers are asked for *Cashmeregma's* friend who has been very ill, and for *Rookie's* SIL who is battling pneumonia.
*jheiens'* DGS, Tim, is doing extremely well in school & although he will not go on to further education he will have the opportunity to work within his mum's business. Said DD has been approached by a children's hospital who wish to provide treatment facilities for her clientele, and a well known rap singer wants to help with fund raising for her work.
*Kate* had to make 2 trips to the doctor with Luke suffering with stomach cramps. He seems fine today.

*Ohio Joy* Needs prayers for Susan, who has been in court over the family matters, Ben did a no show
*Gwen* asks for prayers for Marianne and her mother, Marianne has to see a cardiologist at some point.
*Bonnie* has just found out there has been a death in her extended family, rather unexpectedly.

PHOTOS
2 - *Poledra* - New hairdos 
4 - *Cashmeregma* - 'Keep trying' / Knitting
5 - *Cashmeregma * - Emiliana shawl (link)
8 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod 2016
11 - *Fan* - Stu's Daimler Jaguar
12 - *Fan* - Jag's interior
12 - *Poledra* - Skyview pic
14 - *Bonnie* - Hedgehog mitts
14 - *Fan* - Black BMV
17 - *Swedenme* - Manor house/Vintage cars
18 - *Rookie* - 1957 Bel Aire car
24 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawings/Spring flowers
25 - *Cmaliza * - Iditarod pictures
31 - *Fan* - Fan's BMW
34 - *Cmaliza* - Iditarod
34 - *Nicho* - Baby sweater/Cute buttons
35 - *Tami* - Arianna & an open umbrella (indoors!)
38 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Strawberry4u
38 - *Cashmeregma* - Sockit2me's gentleman's sock
38 - *Cashmeregma* - Hubble Station beside planets
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Moon & satellites 
50 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
64 - *Kate* - Luke and his jigsaw

RECIPES
3 - *Sam* - Cranberry Walnut Oatmeal Raisin Cookies
7 - *Sam* - Trefoils shortbread/Tagalong cookies
7 - *Sam* - Homemade samoas/Paleo thin mints
20 - *Sam* - Coconut Cream Torte 
31 - *Sam* - Potato chips
34 - *Sam* - Bread/cakes/chicken/vegan/vegetarian (links)
40 - *Sam* - Turkey Vulture Casserole
53 - *Sam* - Dublin Coddle
58 - *Rookie* - Corned beef and cabbage (link)
67- *Fan* her corned beef recipe

CRAFTS
5 - *Cashmeregma* - Emiliana shawl (link)
10 - *Sam* - T-shirt yarn/Crochet animals (links)
19 - *Gwen* - Recycle t-shirts into seamless yarn (link)
23 - *Sam* - Mitts (link)
27 - *Sam* - Bunny toes (link)
28 - *Bonnie* - Knitted baby sets (link)
29 - *Cashmeregma* - Long tail cast on (link)
34 - *Sam* - Bunny rabbits (links)
46 - *Sam* - Baby spring outfit (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Cashmeregma* - Skyview (link)
23 - *Sam* - White bucks (link)

24 - *Sam* - If the animals were replaced by humans (link)
28 - *Sam * - Funny French commercial (link)
61 - *Sam* - Scenic Germany (link)
38 - *Cashmeregma* - Hubble Station beside planets
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Moon & satellites 
50 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
64 - *Kate* - Luke and his jigsaw


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in so I can find the KTP.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the gluten free recipes. My husband's recently been put on a GF diet. It's an interesting learning experience. I've been browsing the 'net for recipes. Thanks again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

up a little late aren't you caren? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Checking in so I can find the KTP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome christiliz - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - newbies add so much to our conversations and we hope you will make us a regular stop when you are online - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

If you are interested in different kinds of flours, mixes and etc - http://www.KingArthurFlour.com is a very good site - they also have a wealth of gluten free recipes.



christiliz said:


> Thank you for the gluten free recipes. My husband's recently been put on a GF diet. It's an interesting learning experience. I've been browsing the 'net for recipes. Thanks again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam hope your rainy days clear up soon and the sun shines , just to make you jealous I'll tell you that we have had nice springlike weather here yesterday was so warm that didn't need coat or jacket and the sky was a perfect clear blue , not so warm today but still nice . 
Hope your leg doesn't hurt to much and heals quickly 
Thank you ladies for the summary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I start reading want to say a big thank you to Sam and the ladies of the summary (this week it's Julie and Margaret I believe). As always you folks do a wonderful job. Julie extra thanks for stepping in for Kate as she goes galavanting again. (Lucky lady of the travels; enjoy yourself!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I start reading want to say a big thank you to Sam and the ladies of the summary (this week it's Julie and Margaret I believe). As always you folks do a wonderful job. Julie extra thanks for stepping in for Kate as she goes galavanting again. (Lucky lady of the travels; enjoy yourself!)


I thought it was largely a solo effort by Kate- until she went to the spa- what ever- it is a joint effort in the end- hovering over the laptop until Sam posts his opening- got there before he even reached last week's KTP to post the link- it is a good time of morning for me.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, Sam and the summary ladies for another good opening. I hope your skin tear heals quickly, Sam. Time for bubble wrap again?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Christiliz and LadyBecket, welcome stop by often.
Sam, thank you for gluten free recipes.
Margaret and Julie, thank you for summary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start--just claiming a seat for now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks you Sam for another interesting set of recipes. 
To the summary ladies for all the hard work.
Sam, I really think you need some extra padding do you don't hurt yourself.

It's beautiful & sunny here today but still below freezing, still about a foot of snow in most areas.
The seeds I planted are coming up nicely, I'm not sure if I will need to transplant some stuff before I go away, hopefully not, I don't want too Nancy things for DH to keep watered or he'll be giving me static
I was going to buy some corned beef to try it but the grocery store was sold out so will have to look when I get to the city.
They did have ground pork in sake so I bought a package to make some souvlaki burgers- the store used to sell them ready made but quit so I asked how to do it, just add an egg & breakcrumbs & use Kraft Italian dressing to spice them up, they are nice for a change.
Well better get off my backside & get supper going.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


I sure know that feeling. I use Polident grip paste every day to keep mine in.
You can have the titanium pins implanted to hold them but they cost a fortune.
Sounds like he needs them relined as gums shrink back after a time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd pop in to mark a spot. Could I possibly be on page 1???? Thanks Sam for your good work posting recipes for us and ladies for the summary, both of which are a great help. Eyes are sore now so I think I'll log off for a while. Have a great evening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you found your sock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, Sam, Kate, Julie, and Margaret, thanks a bunch for the start, I actually finished last week at a decent time, but I love to scan the summaries just in case I missed anything. 
I have bookmarked for recipes Sam, was reading them to David over the phone, he liked the ones I was reading, he should be back home tomorrow evening. 

It is bloody cold out today and tonight is supposed to be a low of 14f/-10c and tomorrow night 12f/-11c, I'm ready for spring. 
Now to finish page 2.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


Welcome to the table.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good evening, Sam and company. A lot of interesting recipes, Sam...thanks. It has been a busy week with very little computer time so the summary was much appreciated - thank you ladies! Continued prayers for physical and emotional healing for those in need. Gwen, I am so happy to know your surgery went so well. Great to have good vision restored.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, Christiliz!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Are your eyes improving? Continued prayers for you, Budasha.


budasha said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to mark a spot. Could I possibly be on page 1???? Thanks Sam for your good work posting recipes for us and ladies for the summary, both of which are a great help. Eyes are sore now so I think I'll log off for a while. Have a great evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i knew the sun was shining somewhere - one of these days it will shine here too. lol nwohio is notorious for the number of grey days it has in a year - i would dare say almost half. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam hope your rainy days clear up soon and the sun shines , just to make you jealous I'll tell you that we have had nice springlike weather here yesterday was so warm that didn't need coat or jacket and the sky was a perfect clear blue , not so warm today but still nice .
> Hope your leg doesn't hurt to much and heals quickly
> Thank you ladies for the summary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had the same trouble with the last bottom plate i had. so i just used that things that slices the apple into wedges and cores in all at the same time - then i could eat them. corn on the cob was also a problem - but i refused to give in - i would never eat it out but i got it chewed off the cob - not pretty but i was with family. lol tell him i sympathize.

and we are so glad to see you lady becket - we love new people to join in our conversations - there is always fresh hot tea available and always an empty chair with your name on it at the tea table - so don't be a stranger - we will be looking for you and hopefully you will make us a regualr stop whenever you are online. --- sam



LadyBecket said:


> Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - no bubble wrap. you would need to see my bathroom to understand but there is not quite a foot between the corner of the w/d and the shower and i was just not paying attention - i kind of bounced off the washer into the corner of the wall and it just peeled the skin back right below my elbow. you would think with all the drugs i take that things would heal quickly. not so - but it will heal eventually. at least it is easy to keep covered. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Thank you, Sam and the summary ladies for another good opening. I hope your skin tear heals quickly, Sam. Time for bubble wrap again?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Way behind.

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the tragedy in your family. It will be so wonderful if you can spend some time with Gladys. Big Hugs and sincere condolences to you and the family.

Gwen, so sorry Marianne is having problems with her heart. Please let her know I care and will be praying for her. I was thinking of her yesterday and again today.

My son came over today. He texted to say he was bringing the fruit and I had no idea what fruit. LOL Turns out we bought it for our DGS's class fundraiser. Looks great. It is grapefruit. Spoke with my aunt and she was out of bed for the first time today. Was so good to hear her voice. I love her so much and she is always such an inspiration to me and a guide in life too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.

We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.

I'm off for tonight. See y'all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at 113 pounds i am basically skin draped over the bones. i'm neither bragging or complaining - it is the way it is - and nothing i eat puts on any weight. the drugs i have been on for close to thirty years is part of the problem - age does the rest. my skin just tears easily. one learns to live with it. i would welcome a few pounds of padding but i don't think it is in my immediate future. lol the hamburgers sound great. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks you Sam for another interesting set of recipes.
> To the summary ladies for all the hard work.
> Sam, I really think you need some extra padding do you don't hurt yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be - but the bottom plate does not have that much to hold on to as the top plate does. it will be interesting to see how well this one does. --- sam



Fan said:


> I sure know that feeling. I use Polident grip paste every day to keep mine in.
> You can have the titanium pins implanted to hold them but they cost a fortune.
> Sounds like he needs them relined as gums shrink back after a time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed we are to have night time reading in the 20° range with daytime making it into the high 30's. i'm hoping it is a little warmer but it still is winter. but i am with you polera - i am ready for 90° in the shade. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hello everyone, Sam, Kate, Julie, and Margaret, thanks a bunch for the start, I actually finished last week at a decent time, but I love to scan the summaries just in case I missed anything.
> I have bookmarked for recipes Sam, was reading them to David over the phone, he liked the ones I was reading, he should be back home tomorrow evening.
> 
> It is bloody cold out today and tonight is supposed to be a low of 14f/-10c and tomorrow night 12f/-11c, I'm ready for spring.
> Now to finish page 2.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again. 
My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house! 
Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the start of our new week Sam. Plus hope you heal up fast.
Welcome to all the newcomers.
Gwen , so glad to hear the first eye went ok.
Trying to catch up. 
I love all your books everyone writes about themselves, large or small. Everyone is an inspiration to me many times over.
Our weather turned on us again, snow flakes in the air now and then but thankfully none on the ground. 
Had a fun day today, went out with one friend for coffee, then we met another coworker and had lunch then we went together and shopped some. It has been months since I have done something like that. 
Hugs and good thoughts to all. Linda


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, condolences on loss of your cousin. I hope you get to see Gladys soon.
Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Healing energy sent for her and her DM.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad your Aunt is doing better.

The 7th Day Adventist Church in town used to sell oranges & grapefruit as a fundraiser, it was some of the best fruit I have ever had. They had a truckload brought in. I dont know what kind of oranges they were but we used to roll them on the cupboard, then poke a hole in them & suck the juice. I've never had any so good since.
I hope the stuff you got is good.
Hope your leg is much better today.



Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind.
> 
> Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the tragedy in your family. It will be so wonderful if you can spend some time with Gladys. Big Hugs and sincere condolences to you and the family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds really good, I will try cooking it that way when I get some,



jheiens said:


> Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.
> 
> We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


I hope you sister does well with the treatments. Usually radiation isn't near as bad as chemo. My mom had what looked like a bad sunburn & was tired but didn't have other side effects. She was much worse 14 yrs later when she had to have chemo, it made her violently ill for days after each treatment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I made the lemon dessert again today as I volunteered to take that for our quilting day tomorrow.
Hopefully we will complete th bindings on the other 2 quilts tomorrow & will then be able to donate 3 twin size & 2 lap size quilts to the women's shelter.
Well, must get off to bed, night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> at 113 pounds i am basically skin draped over the bones. i'm neither bragging or complaining - it is the way it is - and nothing i eat puts on any weight. the drugs i have been on for close to thirty years is part of the problem - age does the rest. my skin just tears easily. one learns to live with it. i would welcome a few pounds of padding but i don't think it is in my immediate future. lol the hamburgers sound great. --- sam


I think, I'm not sure, that one of the side effects of steroids -I think that's what you take for your breathing- is thinning, fragile skin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind.
> 
> Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the tragedy in your family. It will be so wonderful if you can spend some time with Gladys. Big Hugs and sincere condolences to you and the family.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your aunt is getting better Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


Prayers being sent for your sister Mary hope her treatment goes well and that she is back to being fit and healthy soon


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just stopping by to wish everyone Good Morning and to mark my place so I can catch up properly in a few hours, once the boys have gone home. They were both fast asleep by 8.00 last night, and slept through until about 6.30 this morning, so that was a relief!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.
> 
> We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.
> 
> ...


That does sound good. I've made a mustard/horseradish paste and put on the top like this --- but I think I would like the cranberries even better. I hope to remember that the next time I make it. I'll get another brisket to put in the freezer since they're on sale right now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.

I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here. 

Big Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Melody.... HURRAY, I am so glad that you got the apartment that you wanted.  

Gwen... I see you have had your sight improved.. fantastic, its amazing what they can do now. I am glad that you have had a good improvement.

Margaret.... Wow, Elizabeth sitting... already! Good heavens.  

Bonnie.. I am sorry to hear that there has been a death in the family. 

And to all that have had pain, I hope its improving. And for those with family issues... big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I start reading want to say a big thank you to Sam and the ladies of the summary (this week it's Julie and Margaret I believe). As always you folks do a wonderful job. Julie extra thanks for stepping in for Kate as she goes galavanting again. (Lucky lady of the travels; enjoy yourself!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, still as busy as ever. 

Unexpected deaths in the family are a shock when they happen. A friend is now with her sister who lost her partner a few nights ago. Fortunately the friend's SIL works for one of the airlines and got her there rather cheaply. Know that the lost one is with the angels and now looking down in peace.

I read about the family issues, and the dramas that occur from what appears to be self centered men and want to hug the stuffing out of our girls and their kids. Some men need a good shaking to put some sense into their heads. 

Happy Melody and Gage will be in the unit they want. Once there, hopefully, they will have a sense of peace and calm.

Gah!!! Easter is rapidly approaching, feels early this year even though we have it in March quite often. Then full steam ahead on crochet flowers for ANZAC Day wreaths. 2 will be poppy wreaths and 2 will have other flowers on, including yellow roses which represents my late BIL. His girls lay wreaths for him, as he died while still in Army and had done overseas active service. 

And somehow, need to sneak in some knitting to finish my mkal jumper. Just waiting to see what the designer has in mind for neckline. Have decided that I want mine to have a hood and will add strips to front for fastening with frogs. Mine will surely be very individual. May do this over the Easter weekend.

Back later in the week. Hopefully by then will have most of the flowers made for the wreaths. Still have to source foam rings, green, red and purple ribbon as well as more dark red 8ply yarn.
Will be posting pics of finished wreaths before ANZAC Day. DSF wants 2 for Dawn Service and 2 for Main Service. I have been told that I need to attend both if I want to save these wreaths for another year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Prayers being sent for your sister Mary hope her treatment goes well and that she is back to being fit and healthy soon


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Now I will go back and skim through last week....

Julie, I am hoping to see some good news regarding the water meter saga...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just as we were going to bed I got a message from Vicky- they had got days mixed up so would I be free for some of the day at least to look after elizabeth while they did paving?
So I hav ebeen there all day- 10 hour sof her delgutful as she was for much of the day is exhasting so I am heading of to bed. She charmed the ladies and Guild this afternoon- she was beutifully behaved there, wide eyed taking everything in then got tired and went to sleep for a good half hour and woke up happy. Until close to feed time so I packed her up and got her to the car before she objected- and then screamed all the ay to Vicky's. 
Some strong objections at home during the day but overall not bad. As Mum was there feeding was easy.
While I was looking after Elizabeth David was here knocking out most of the kitchen. 
Haven't read any of this weeks but have finsihed last weeks. Off to bed now though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, so glad to hear things went easier for your DD at the court than expected, with Ben not showing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just as we were going to bed I got a message from Vicky- they had got days mixed up so would I be free for some of the day at least to look after elizabeth while they did paving?
> So I hav ebeen there all day- 10 hour sof her delgutful as she was for much of the day is exhasting so I am heading of to bed. She charmed the ladies and Guild this afternoon- she was beutifully behaved there, wide eyed taking everything in then got tired and went to sleep for a good half hour and woke up happy. Until close to feed time so I packed her up and got her to the car before she objected- and then screamed all the ay to Vicky's.
> Some strong objections at home during the day but overall not bad. As Mum was there feeding was easy.
> While I was looking after Elizabeth David was here knocking out most of the kitchen.
> Haven't read any of this weeks but have finsihed last weeks. Off to bed now though.


I remember those days so well of helping with the grandchildren. I remember the joy and the total exhaustion. Especially when I had all 3 and DH wasn't home, but even with just one I was tired. DIL came to pick up DGS#1 when he was a baby and said she wondered why I looked so tired. When her other friends watched him they looked energized. I think I was too tired to answer her. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope you are getting a good sleep.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds delicious!


jheiens said:


> Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.
> 
> We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, still as busy as ever.
> 
> Unexpected deaths in the family are a shock when they happen. A friend is now with her sister who lost her partner a few nights ago. Fortunately the friend's SIL works for one of the airlines and got her there rather cheaply. Know that the lost one is with the angels and now looking down in peace.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing the wreaths and your jumper. What does the M mean on the MKAL? I should probably know. :XD: 
It is always hard when someone so young dies but lovely that the family remembers him in a special way by making your own wreaths. The ceremony will be very special, I'm sure.

Sorry for your friend's sister in the passing of her partner.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear your aunt is getting better Daralene


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the celebrity guests! Glad you had fun!


KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an ordeal for your DD and your family! Prayers for all of you, Sugar.


sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Melody, I am so happy you got the apt you wanted for you and Gage. It will be good to have a peaceful home. Hugs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, now that you found the missing sock (an achievement in itself!), how 'but a photo? Socks are on my to-do list.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning Sam, thank you so much for the recipes. It's a lot of work and fun with the daily facts. Hope you get the dentures you want and that they fit well. As told by so many on here, it seems to be a real battle to get well fitting ones, so fingers crossed.

Also thank you to those of you for the summaries and posting them. Whatever your part, it takes time and is very appreciated. Amazing how much I miss when I look at the summaries. :shock:

Sorry to hear about the fall and know it takes a long time to heal. Happens all too quickly and then takes forever. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear about all the trouble your DD is having. Healing wishes sent her way from across the ocean. She has sure been through a lot with such a hard pregnancy and now all of this. Hope they can find the cause so they can get it calmed down. Good that they called in a gastroenterologist. Wondering if it is the beginning stages of something and hard to diagnose at this point. My Best friend went through this with her son and it is awful. Big Hugs dear and hoping things calm down in every way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


How wonderful for your son and you must be very proud of him for earning such a great reward.
Hoping all goes well for your sister. It is very scary for her and I'm hoping the people doing the radiation and nurses and doctors will put her at ease. May it do the work and help her to live a long and healthy life. Fingers crossed that she will find some peace, but a hard situation indeed to be calm in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your Aunt is doing better.
> 
> The 7th Day Adventist Church in town used to sell oranges & grapefruit as a fundraiser, it was some of the best fruit I have ever had. They had a truckload brought in. I dont know what kind of oranges they were but we used to roll them on the cupboard, then poke a hole in them & suck the juice. I've never had any so good since.
> I hope the stuff you got is good.
> Hope your leg is much better today.


I remember doing that with oranges. LOL Will have to find out if grandchildren have done that and if not get them the little poky things you can put in them. Thank you for the reminder. I hope mine is from the same place as yours.
Yes, leg has been so much better. My muscles are always sore though when touched, so just don't touch them. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma, have you gifted your adorable pink skirt, yet? I am sure it will be loved! Happy that your dear aunt is improving!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear your aunt is getting better Daralene


Thank you. I know she is old in years but she is young at heart and still so sharp. I need her in my life so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Cashmeregma, have you gifted your adorable pink skirt, yet? I am sure it will be loved! Happy that your dear aunt is improving!


I can't wait to give it to her. Knowing children, I also got her a toy gift, but my dream is having her put it on and twirl in it. Everyone's lives are so busy here that it will be toward the end of April before we celebrate and her birthday is long gone. In my life I have learned the day isn't important. Well, let's put it this way, it is important but I had to accept that it wouldn't always be on the exact day. Thank you for thinking of that. I am excited to give it to her and it will last longer now that I got the elastic waistband with the button holes in it. That way she can even enjoy it as she grows. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


That is such a great photo. What fun you have. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Twirling is exactly what I was thinking of! My girls loved anything twirlable! Is it for a granddaughter? How old? She will love it. Your needlework is always beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> I can't wait to give it to her. Knowing children, I also got her a toy gift, but my dream is having her put it on and twirl in it. Everyone's lives are so busy here that it will be toward the end of April before we celebrate and her birthday is long gone. In my life I have learned the day isn't important. Well, let's put it this way, it is important but I had to accept that it wouldn't always be on the exact day. Thank you for thinking of that. I am excited to give it to her and it will last longer now that I got the elastic waistband with the button holes in it. That way she can even enjoy it as she grows. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the start of our new week Sam. Plus hope you heal up fast.
> Welcome to all the newcomers.
> Gwen , so glad to hear the first eye went ok.
> Trying to catch up.
> ...


So glad you had such a fun time with friends. Hugs and good thoughts to you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Twirling is exactly what I was thinking of! My girls loved anything twirlable! Is it for a granddaughter? How old? She will love it. Your needlework is always beautiful.


Thank you so much. She just turned 9. Yes, granddaughter. Yikes!! Where did time go. If only I had knit this when she was younger....my what a lot of stitches. She is a small 9, so that helped some. ;-) Thank you so much. :-D :-D :-D She is the baby of the family. Our DS married later in life so I guess we are lucky to have a DGC that young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, just saw the adorable photo of Luke doing his puzzle. What a gorgeous child. So glad he is feeling better. Hope he doesn't get any more pain like that :!:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


Looks like a good time was had. Happy Birthday to the birthday girl.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sugar, prayers that the doctors can find out what is wrong with your daughter. She has been through a lot.

Martina-i hope your sister's radiation goes well.i had a fairly easy time with it. It does make you tired. They gave me some excellent cream to ameliorate the effects on my skin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time..we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known).t to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


So sorry that your DD has been having a rough go. Hopefully the meds will settle the problem.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


What an awful ordeal - so glad you're there to help; but exhausting for you. I hope they get to the bottom (no pun intended) of this and get on a regime to give her (and you) some relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.
> 
> We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.
> 
> ...


Ooh, that sounds great, have to save that to try at some time. 
I am now hungry for corned beef at 8am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed we are to have night time reading in the 20° range with daytime making it into the high 30's. i'm hoping it is a little warmer but it still is winter. but i am with you polera - i am ready for 90° in the shade. --- sam


Okay, not ready for 90 yet but I'd sure settle for mid to high 70's and 50's at night. lol I sleep better if it's cool in the bedroom, we don't have central air and the windows don't work for an ac unit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello to all especially to our newcomers - always welcomed. I especially like our special birthday guests---they can come back every week as far as I'm concerned and sure hope they can come to KAP.

I'm cleaning out bedrooms today and airing them out since it's a glorious sunny and slightly windy day. The cleaning out includes swapping out winter and summer clothes and cleaning out closets and dressers (wardrobes) so it will be a very long and tiring day, but such a nice thing to have accomplished-the top layer of the house will have had it's thorough Spring cleaning when I'm done.

Prayers for all who are going through medical issues/treatments and hope that they are doing better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Ryssa is a mess, I gave her some food, so she decided that it needed covered and was desperately trying to get her blanket over the bow;, she'd shove the blanket, then check her food to make she it was still there, but couldn't get the blanket to move, so I went to help her, she looked at me like I had defiled her palace, then shoved the blanket aside, just enough to get her nose in to get a piece of food, and is now eating one piece at a time around her blankie, so funny, she's always done that, like the other dogs can't smell where the food is? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


Oh what a wonderful award, Lisbon is on my go to list for when I will the lottery. 
I certainly hope that this part of her treatment goes much more smoothly than the last.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the start of our new week Sam. Plus hope you heal up fast.
> Welcome to all the newcomers.
> Gwen , so glad to hear the first eye went ok.
> Trying to catch up.
> ...


Hi Spider, sounds like a fantastic day, I'm so glad that you were able to go have fun with your friend and coworker. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made the lemon dessert again today as I volunteered to take that for our quilting day tomorrow.
> Hopefully we will complete th bindings on the other 2 quilts tomorrow & will then be able to donate 3 twin size & 2 lap size quilts to the women's shelter.
> Well, must get off to bed, night all.


Yum, and wow, the quilts you all have made will be treasured.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


 :XD: 
Happy Birthday to the birthday girl, from Wyoming!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Lady Beckett! Don't recognize your name here at the KTP. Love new folks and Sam always has room at the table.


LadyBecket said:


> Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


Of course we missed you! 
Oh no, poor Sarah, and poor you, I'm sure it's stressful for you both, not having any real answers is not helpful in the least. I sure hope that they figure it out soon, you all can't keep going through this, it can't be good for her body to keep going through this and definitely not good for you stress level either. 
But I'm sure while Serenna duty is exhausting, it's delightful also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Christiliz!


oneapril said:


> Welcome, Christiliz!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless your sister Martina; she is in my prayers.


martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


Looks like you are all having fun , hope the celebrities don't drink everything in sight 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! Love your group photo! LOL


KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, still as busy as ever.
> 
> Unexpected deaths in the family are a shock when they happen. A friend is now with her sister who lost her partner a few nights ago. Fortunately the friend's SIL works for one of the airlines and got her there rather cheaply. Know that the lost one is with the angels and now looking down in peace.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your friends sisters loss, it's never easy. 
Can't wait to see your wreaths, they sound beautiful. 
And your jumper too, it's fun to alter patterns to make things so that they are different and our own.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as we were going to bed I got a message from Vicky- they had got days mixed up so would I be free for some of the day at least to look after elizabeth while they did paving?
> So I hav ebeen there all day- 10 hour sof her delgutful as she was for much of the day is exhasting so I am heading of to bed. She charmed the ladies and Guild this afternoon- she was beutifully behaved there, wide eyed taking everything in then got tired and went to sleep for a good half hour and woke up happy. Until close to feed time so I packed her up and got her to the car before she objected- and then screamed all the ay to Vicky's.
> Some strong objections at home during the day but overall not bad. As Mum was there feeding was easy.
> While I was looking after Elizabeth David was here knocking out most of the kitchen.
> Haven't read any of this weeks but have finsihed last weeks. Off to bed now though.


 She's going to be a little knitter soon. 
They do get a tad grumpy when hungry don't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry DD has been in the hospital yet again. Hope they figure out what is going on quickly and get her on track for long term recovery. Will be keeping her in prayer. Also sorry for all the stress this must be causing you!


sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I need to get my butt in motion, today is the last winter market of the year and the summer markets don't start until June, I need potatoes and eggs today, so need to get showered and dressed before Marla gets here. 
See you all in a few hours or so, I hope.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


 Hello Cathy I read on FB were your daughter was in hospital . I think it's about time these doctors got their heads together and found out exactly what is wrong with your daughter . It's so annoying when they won't do tests that will either say what is wrong or rule out certain illnesses 
I do hope she is feeling better and that you can get a few good nights of sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, still as busy as ever.
> 
> Unexpected deaths in the family are a shock when they happen. A friend is now with her sister who lost her partner a few nights ago. Fortunately the friend's SIL works for one of the airlines and got her there rather cheaply. Know that the lost one is with the angels and now looking down in peace.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are busy busy Heather . I look forward to seeing pictures of your wreaths


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello to all especially to our newcomers - always welcomed. I especially like our special birthday guests---they can come back every week as far as I'm concerned and sure hope they can come to KAP.
> 
> I'm cleaning out bedrooms today and airing them out since it's a glorious sunny and slightly windy day. The cleaning out includes swapping out winter and summer clothes and cleaning out closets and dressers (wardrobes) so it will be a very long and tiring day, but such a nice thing to have accomplished-the top layer of the house will have had it's thorough Spring cleaning when I'm done.
> 
> Prayers for all who are going through medical issues/treatments and hope that they are doing better soon.


 While you have all your cleaning equipment out and are in the cleaning mood can you travel eastwards and stop once you get to North Yorkshire 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Ryssa is a mess, I gave her some food, so she decided that it needed covered and was desperately trying to get her blanket over the bow;, she'd shove the blanket, then check her food to make she it was still there, but couldn't get the blanket to move, so I went to help her, she looked at me like I had defiled her palace, then shoved the blanket aside, just enough to get her nose in to get a piece of food, and is now eating one piece at a time around her blankie, so funny, she's always done that, like the other dogs can't smell where the food is? lolol


Sometime ( most times ) they are more entertaining than anything on TV


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> While you have all your cleaning equipment out and are in the cleaning mood can you travel eastwards and stop once you get to North Yorkshire 😄


Then carry on southwards to Essex, please.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Sunny here and that is a good thing. We have had a crummy week weather wise. A tornado touched down north of our town about 40 mins or so away. Completely destroyed a farm. Barn and all.

So I have checked a few things off my list....
Saw the dr and updated her on the stuff in my life etc.
She is on the search for a counselor for Gage. 
I will continue to see mine when we get moved into apt.
Have an apt with a family and children services worker next week.

There are a few things left to get for apt. Cheque for rent and renters insurance.

Need to go back and read recipes and catch up on what everyone else has been up to.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, glad the boys slept well.
Kate, great pic. Took me a minute to figure out your trick. At first thought, no wonder Luke so handsome!
Martina, healing energy for your DS, Mary.
Sugar, so sorry your DD continues to suffer. Hope they can figure out cause and begin cure soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how fun that Elizabeth was so well behaved. But, I too, know how tiring grands can be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the worst thing about radiation is that is completely zonks your energy. neither chemo or radiation is much fun. i feel for anyone needing to go through either. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you sister does well with the treatments. Usually radiation isn't near as bad as chemo. My mom had what looked like a bad sunburn & was tired but didn't have other side effects. She was much worse 14 yrs later when she had to have chemo, it made her violently ill for days after each treatment


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is certainly part of it - my one inhaler is a steroid and i have been on predisone any number of times - once for a couple of years. that didn't help any. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think, I'm not sure, that one of the side effects of steroids -I think that's what you take for your breathing- is thinning, fragile skin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - poor George - almost lost his head. who is the bearded one wearing leopard skin? --- sam



KateB said:


> A quick pop in here before we go down to breakfast. This is a really nice hotel and we had a great 'party' last night for the birthday girl. Here she is with some celebrity guests!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of positive energy cathy - it sounds like you have your hands full. how has dd been through all this? hopefully they can find a cause for all this and soon. i know it is difficult with all that is going on but take good care of yourself - take lots of naps. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wait until she has to take care of her own grandchildren and then remind her of those days. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I remember those days so well of helping with the grandchildren. I remember the joy and the total exhaustion. Especially when I had all 3 and DH wasn't home, but even with just one I was tired. DIL came to pick up DGS#1 when he was a baby and said she wondered why I looked so tired. When her other friends watched him they looked energized. I think I was too tired to answer her. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope you are getting a good sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll wait and take a picture of the second sock or maybe after i wash the first sock. the leg part is a little bumpy - i kept gaining and loosing stitches - surprisingly there are no holes. lol i feel like i should frame these socks - my first pair. lol --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, now that you found the missing sock (an achievement in itself!), how 'but a photo? Socks are on my to-do list.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have central air but rarely use it for some reason - guess i just like the heat too much. heidi's house is like an ice cube during the summer - i always wear a sweater when i go over. and she is just comfortable. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, not ready for 90 yet but I'd sure settle for mid to high 70's and 50's at night. lol I sleep better if it's cool in the bedroom, we don't have central air and the windows don't work for an ac unit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sugar, prayers that the doctors can find out what is wrong with your daughter. She has been through a lot.
> 
> Martina-i hope your sister's radiation goes well.i had a fairly easy time with it. It does make you tired. They gave me some excellent cream to ameliorate the effects on my skin.


I realize that I am coming up on 17 years since the last BR CA diagnosis but I remember sailing through this process just as I did with the chemo--no skin burns, no internal organ damage, and very little fatigue other than my having to drive 60+ miles 5x a week for 7 weeks in summer weather. Once a week I made that trip 2x in one day to take Tim to therapies on the same hospital campus. To listen to recent conversations on the topic of cancer treatments, I must have been really fortunate and God must have been exceptionally kind.

My heart goes out to all past and present who have or are suffering so terribly in their treatments.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The corned beef with the cranberries is truly delicious.

When DGSs were living here at about the ages of13 and 14, they invited 2 of their school friends to come and share it with us. Now our guests weren't likely familiar with corned beef at all (all 4 of the kids are young black kids). One guest said that he was allergic to the meat dish and the other said that he would be happy to eat his friend's share and then did. Andrew (DGS#2) had to scramble to get a second helping of one of his favorite dishes before his friend ate that serving also!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in and thanking Sam and the summary Queens for their kind work in making my life happy. 
Prayers for those in trouble and needing healing. I think of them as my extended brothers and sisters.
Molly back from the vet..still in diabetic remission with bl. sugar 80, wt 43 pounds. Hurrah for both of us. Vet says see her in a month and keep doing what we are doing. Both of us are just trying to be more healthy. 
This evening is the Provo City Center temple cultural celebration..it will be live streamed and I will watch it. It is a joyous thing for our community to have a beautiful old/new refurbished building back again after it was destroyed by fire 2 years ago. If anyone chooses, they can watch it live streamed..just google Provo City Center celebration live stream.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in and thanking Sam and the summary Queens for their kind work in making my life happy. 
Prayers for those in trouble and needing healing. I think of them as my extended brothers and sisters.
Molly back from the vet..still in diabetic remission with bl. sugar 80, wt 43 pounds. Hurrah for both of us. Vet says see her in a month and keep doing what we are doing. Both of us are just trying to be more healthy. 
This evening is the Provo City Center temple cultural celebration..it will be live streamed and I will watch it. It is a joyous thing for our community to have a beautiful old/new refurbished building back again after it was destroyed by fire 2 years ago. If anyone chooses, they can watch it live streamed..just google Provo City Center celebration live stream.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in and thanking Sam and the summary Queens for their kind work in making my life happy. 
Prayers for those in trouble and needing healing. I think of them as my extended brothers and sisters.
Molly back from the vet..still in diabetic remission with bl. sugar 80, wt 43 pounds. Hurrah for both of us. Vet says see her in a month and keep doing what we are doing. Both of us are just trying to be more healthy. 
This evening is the Provo City Center temple cultural celebration..it will be live streamed and I will watch it. It is a joyous thing for our community to have a beautiful old/new refurbished building back again after it was destroyed by fire 2 years ago. If anyone chooses, they can watch it live streamed..just google Provo City Center celebration live stream.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 19 March '16

Today is Poultry Day. Oh yes, its a fowl, fowl day  Poultry Day, that is! Celebrate this whole range of domestic feathered friends that are raised for their meat and eggs by thinking about just how boring Thanksgiving, Christmas and other holidays would be without the addition of a turkey, chicken, duck, goose or pheasant to the table. How naked would your fancy salad be without a quails egg quivering at the top? How incomplete would that Chicken Pot Pie be withoutwellthe chicken?

It is for all these reasons and more that we pause and say thank you to poultry for enhancing our diets and giving us opportunities to fight over the wishbone, draw lots over who gets the last drumstick, and encourage sibling rivalry by letting them fight out whose turn it is to crack the egg into the cake batter. Whether its a honk honk, gobble gobble, or a cluck cluck, it all sounds the same to us  delicious!

CHICKEN PARMESAN MEATBALLS

INGREDIENTS

1 pound ground chicken
1/2 cup grated parmesan
1/3 cup panko breadcrumbs
2 eggs
3/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon parsley
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 cups flour
bocconcini mozzarella balls
1/2 cup olive oil
1 jar marinara sauce
handful of basil leaves, torn

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a large mixing bowl, combine the chicken, parmesan, breadcrumbs, eggs, salt, pepper, oregano, parsley and red pepper flakes. Carefully combine everything with your hands until the ingredients are evenly mixed.

2. Form the ground chicken mixture into small meatballs, each the size of a golf ball.

3. Insert a small bocconcini ball in the center of each meatball, taking care to reform the meatball around the cheese once its been inserted. The mozzarella should be completely hidden from sight.

4. Dredge each meatball in the flour to lightly coat it and gently tap off any excess flour.

5. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

6. Heat the olive oil in a large heavy bottom skillet over medium high heat. Once the oil is hot, add half of the meatballs and sauté for a 3-4 minutes, turning every so often to brown the outside.

7. Once the meatballs are browned, remove them from the oil and repeat the process with the remaining meatballs.

8. Once all meatballs are browned, add the tomato sauce to the skillet and place the browned meatballs on top of the sauce.

9. Transfer the skillet, meatballs and all, into the oven and let the meatballs continue to bake for 10-15 minutes until cooked through.

10. Remove the skillet from the oven and dusting with salt, pepper, freshly chopped basil and extra bocconcini if desired. Serve immediately.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/chicken-parmesan-meatballs/

Today is Corn Dog Day. Corn Dogs are a favourite in America, and commonly associated with the sport of Basketball. Corn Dogs are made by battering and frying (or sometimes baking) hotdog-style sausages on sticks. Why not celebrate Corn Dog Day by making some at home?

A Plus Fair Corn Dogs Recipe by ROBY

"Make your own corn dogs just like at the fair with this rich buttermilk corn batter."

20 servings - 261 calories per serving

Ingredients

1 quart oil for deep frying
1 cup all-purpose flour
2/3 cup yellow cornmeal
1/4 cup white sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons bacon drippings
1 egg, beaten
1 1/4 cups buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 pounds hot dogs
wooden sticks

Directions

1. Heat oil in a deep fryer to 365 degrees F (185 degrees C).

2. In a large bowl, stir together the flour, cornmeal, sugar, baking powder and salt.

3. Stir in melted bacon drippings.

4. Make a well in the center, and pour in the egg, buttermilk, and baking soda. Mix until everything is smooth and well blended.

5. Pat the hot dogs dry with paper towels so that the batter will stick.

6. Insert wooden sticks into the ends.

7. Dip the hot dogs in the batter one at a time, shaking off the excess.

8. Deep fry a few at a time in the hot oil until they are as brown as you like them.

9. Drain on paper towels or serve on paper plates.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/75222/a-plus-fair-corn-dogs/

Today is Chocolate Caramel Day. What better way to celebrate Chocolate Caramel Day than with a favourite chocolate bar, or a piece of millionaire shortbread? Tuck in!

Soft Chocolate Caramels

Recipe courtesy of Jacques Torres and MrChocolate LLC

Total Time: 30 min
Prep: 10 min
Cook: 20 min

Makes approximately 3 dozen

Ingredients

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1 cup heavy cream, at room temperature
2 ounces bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
How to Temper Chocolate

Directions

1. In a heavy-bottomed sauce pan, stir the sugar and corn syrup together until the sugar is completely moistened.

2. Bring the mixture to a boil over medium heat and cook, without stirring, until it turns a very light caramel color, about 5 minutes.

3. Remove from the heat and very slowly pour the cream into the hot sugar (be careful-it will bubble up) and stir to combine.

4. Return the mixture to medium-low heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until a candy thermometer inserted in the pot reads 238 degrees F, about 12 to 15 minutes.

5. Remove from the heat and whisk in the chocolate and butter until smooth.

6. Pour the mixture into a greased 8-by-8 inch square baking dish. Allow to cool completely (at least 2 hours) before cutting into 1-inch squares.

How to Temper Chocolate:

NOTE: Chocolate is tempered so that after it has been melted, it retains its gloss and hardens again without becoming chalky and white (that happens when the molecules of fat separate and form on top of the chocolate). There are a variety of ways to temper.

1. One of the easiest ways to temper chocolate is to chop it into small pieces and then place it in the microwave for 30 seconds at a time on high power until most of the chocolate is melted. Be very careful not to overheat it. (The temperature of dark chocolate should be between 88 and 90 degrees F, slightly warmer than your bottom lip. It will retain its shape even when mostly melted. White and milk chocolates melt at a temperature approximately 2 degrees F less because of the amount of lactose they contain.) Any remaining lumps will melt in the chocolate's residual heat. Use an immersion blender or whisk to break up the lumps. Usually, chocolate begins to set, or crystallize, along the side of the bowl. As it sets, mix those crystals into the melted chocolate to temper it. A glass bowl retains heat well and keeps the chocolate tempered longer.

2. Another way to temper chocolate is called seeding. In this method, add small pieces of unmelted chocolate to melted chocolate. The amount of unmelted chocolate to be added depends on the temperature of the melted chocolate, but is usually 1/4 of the total amount. It is easiest to use an immersion blender for this, or a whisk.

3. The classic way to temper chocolate is called tabliering. Two thirds of the melted chocolate is poured onto a marble or another cold work surface. The chocolate is spread out and worked with a spatula until its temperature is approximately 81 degrees F. At this stage, it is thick and begins to set. This tempered chocolate is then added to the remaining non-tempered chocolate and mixed thoroughly until the mass has a completely uniform temperature. If the temperature is still too high, part of the chocolate is worked further on the cold surface until the correct temperature is reached. This is a lot of work, requires a lot of room, and makes a big mess.

4. A simple method of checking tempering, is to apply a small quantity of chocolate to a piece of paper or to the point of a knife. If the chocolate has been correctly tempered, it will harden evenly and show a good gloss within a few minutes.

Recipe courtesy of Jacques Torres and MrChocolate LLC

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/soft-chocolate-caramels-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Millionaire's Shortbread

Recipe courtesy of Claire Robinson

Total Time: 1 hr 15 min
Prep: 15 min
Inactive: 30 min
Cook: 30 min
Yield:2 dozen

Ingredients

Shortbread:

2 sticks butter, cut into small pieces, plus more for preparing pans
2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for preparing pans
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt

Caramel Layer:

2 (14-ounce) cans sweetened condensed milk
2 tablespoons butter
Chocolate Topping:
3/4 pound good-quality milk chocolate

Directions

Shortbread:

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Butter 2 (8-inch) square nonstick pans and coat with flour, tapping off excess.

3. Place the flour, sugar and salt in a food processor and pulse once.

4. Add butter and pulse until mixture resembles peas.

5. Press the shortbread mixture into prepared pans and bake until golden brown around the edges, about 20 minutes.

6. Remove from the oven and let cool completely.

Caramel Layer:

1. In a heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium-low heat, combine the condensed milk and 2 tablespoons of butter.

2. Slowly bring the mixture to a boil, stirring continuously.

3. Continue stirring over the heat until mixture becomes thick and amber in color, about 15 minutes.

4. Pour the caramel over the cooked shortbread and spread evenly using an offset spatula.

5. Cool to room temperature.

Chocolate Topping:

1. In a glass bowl set over a saucepan of simmering water, melt the chocolate.

2. Once chocolate has melted, pour it over the cooled caramel layer.

3. Cool at room temperature for about 10 minutes, and then place in the refrigerator to cool completely, allowing chocolate to slightly harden but not get hard.

4. Cut into 2-inch squares and enjoy, or store in an airtight container, at room temperature, or my favorite - keep in the refrigerator for a yummy sweet and cool treat!

Recipe courtesy of Claire Robinson

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/claire-robinson/millionaires-shortbread-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Today is Client's Day. No matter what goods or services you sell, the truth is that your business would be nothing without its clients. No matter whether were talking about those who visit the shopping mall every few weeks or those who prefer to make their purchases over the internet, the truth is that no business would make it without them. Theyre the ones who not only pay you for what you offer, but do a great amount of advertising for you as well. Remember: no celebrity paid thousands if not millions of dollars to say he or she loves a certain product could ever convince your stubborn but lovable grandparents to buy an item as well as you can, and your satisfied clients do you favors like this every single day. And thats why showing them your appreciation is so important! Clients Day was created for the purpose of letting all of your clients know just how glad you are that theyve chosen your company. So what are you waiting for? Its time to celebrate them!

The History of Clients Day

The concept of having a holiday that would celebrate clients worldwide and their contribution to various businesses, from multinational corporations to mom and pop convenience stores, originated in Klaipėda, Lithuania, in 2010. It was then and then that someone finally said, Why not acknowledge our clients? After all, clients are the foundation of every business, leading to the very first Clients Day being celebrated on March 19th, 2010. And all at once, it seemed, the idea caught right onClients Day was soon reported by several newspapers, and then permanently added to the Lithuanian calendar. Since then, Clients Day has only grown in popularity. In 2012, it went full-out viral as companies all over the world took this opportunity to express their thanks to their clients. A year later, in 2013, Clients day was implemented by several Lithuanian corporations and commended by the president of Lithuania himself, and has since spread to Russia as well.

How to Celebrate Clients Day

If you have a company, no matter the size, Clients Day is the perfect time for you to do something nice for your clients. But dont worry, it doesnt have to be anything grandnot everyone can afford to spend an enormous amount of time or money on things like this. As always, its the thought that counts, so get your team together to figure out what you can do for your clients to make them feel special. Do you have a bakery? Maybe consider giving everyone who comes in on Clients Day a cute little bag of cookies on their way out that with a note that says a simple thank you. If you have a beauty salon, you could give your clients an assortment of samples of various beauty products, or offer each person who comes in a free nail painting. These are things that will not cost you too much, but will definitely make a lot of peoples days. And isnt that what this is all about? If you do not have direct contact with your clients on an everyday basis, you could also consider simply calling them up to let them know you appreciate doing business with themthat kind of personal touch is sure to be remembered for a long time.

What game's name is derived from a Swahili word meaning "to build"?

Lego
Scrabble
Jenga
Boggle

There are no clocks or windows in most casinos.

March 19
1955 - Bruce Willis
1947 - Glenn Close

March 19, 1931
Nevada legalized gambling.

Answer: The name jenga is derived from a Swahili word meaning "to build". Jenga was created by Leslie Scott, based on a game that evolved within her family in the early 1970s using children's wood building blocks the family purchased from a sawmill in Takoradi, Ghana. Scott was born in East Africa, where she was raised speaking English and Swahili, before moving to live in Ghana, West Africa. Scott launched the game she named and trademarked as "Jenga" at the London Toy Fair in January 1983. During the game, players take turns removing one block at a time from a tower constructed of 54 blocks. Each block removed is then balanced on top of the tower, creating a progressively taller but less stable structure. Jenga is a currently marketed by Parker Brothers, a division of Hasbro.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While you have all your cleaning equipment out and are in the cleaning mood can you travel eastwards and stop once you get to North Yorkshire 😄


I'd be happy to!! I got waylaid a little when DH said someone was coming to work on his recliner motor...so, of course, I had to clean up my yarn/craft corner table which is in between his recliner and my corner of the sofa! Found some interesting things around the back of the table ----and glad that the popcorn got vacuumed up from under his chair!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Then carry on southwards to Essex, please.


Spring time does this to me --- I think it was engrained in us growing up that as soon as the nice weather appeared, all the windows were opened up and the storm windows came off-cleaned (with vinegar and then wiped with newspapers) and stored away and the screen windows and doors put on so that we could get bug-free breezes through the farm house.

I'll be headed there soon, but the weather has to be bright and sunny with a breeze.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam and the summary Queens for their kind work in making my life happy.
> Prayers for those in trouble and needing healing. I think of them as my extended brothers and sisters.
> Molly back from the vet..still in diabetic remission with bl. sugar 80, wt 43 pounds. Hurrah for both of us. Vet says see her in a month and keep doing what we are doing. Both of us are just trying to be more healthy.
> This evening is the Provo City Center temple cultural celebration..it will be live streamed and I will watch it. It is a joyous thing for our community to have a beautiful old/new refurbished building back again after it was destroyed by fire 2 years ago. If anyone chooses, they can watch it live streamed..just google Provo City Center celebration live stream.


a triple gwenie - way to go flyty1n. lolololol --- sam

:lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember those days also - goodness - such a flurry of cleaning and shaking and beating and washing - we all got involved - even dad - but it sure smelled good when it was done. those were in the days of bare springs on the beds - dad carried them outside and itwas my job to use the "spring brush" - hot soapy water - to get the springs clean. i also did a lot of dusting and polishing. fun memories but i am sure there was some griping going on at the time. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Spring time does this to me --- I think it was engrained in us growing up that as soon as the nice weather appeared, all the windows were opened up and the storm windows came off-cleaned (with vinegar and then wiped with newspapers) and stored away and the screen windows and doors put on so that we could get bug-free breezes through the farm house.
> 
> I'll be headed there soon, but the weather has to be bright and sunny with a breeze.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember those days also - goodness - such a flurry of cleaning and shaking and beating and washing - we all got involved - even dad - but it sure smelled good when it was done. those were in the days of bare springs on the beds - dad carried them outside and itwas my job to use the "spring brush" - hot soapy water - to get the springs clean. i also did a lot of dusting and polishing. fun memories but i am sure there was some griping going on at the time. lol --- sam


I don't remember any griping going on---it's amazing how selective our memories can be!! I do remember it being like an ant hill with everyone doing their tasks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just dropping in to say Hi Everyone! Way behind as usual, grateful thanks to the summary ladies Margaret, Kate and Julie, I don't know where I'd be without you. Loads of delicious recipes as usual from Sam, thank you Sam and I hope your sore arm will be better soon. 
Sending healing thoughts to all in need, Cathy I hope your DD gets her pain sorted real soon. One of my DGDs had something similar a few years back, in and out of hospital many times over a year or so, all kind of scans and tests. They diagnosed endometriosis but she also had an ovarian cyst which was removed eventually. Ever since then she has been pain free and I'm sure the endometriosis was a misdiagnosis, so fingers crossed for your DD that it's something that can be treated.
Martina, I hope all goes well with your sister's radiotherapy.
I have spent today baking a trial batch of Easter cookies for youngest DGD. She announced a while back that she was giving up sweets and chocolate, not just for Lent but for the foreseeable future as she wanted to eat healthy. Since I always buy an Easter egg for each grandchild I was a but stumped as to what to get her for Easter. Since she will still eat cakes or biscuits (cookies) I decided to bake a batch of cookies for her, so today was just a practice run. I've been doing a bit of consumer sampling and while the cookies are not too bad, my icing skills leave a lot to be desired! I have six days to work on that!
Time for another cup of tea and anther cookie I think! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i remember those days also - goodness - such a flurry of cleaning and shaking and beating and washing - we all got involved - even dad - but it sure smelled good when it was done. those were in the days of bare springs on the beds - dad carried them outside and itwas my job to use the "spring brush" - hot soapy water - to get the springs clean. i also did a lot of dusting and polishing. fun memories but i am sure there was some griping going on at the time. lol --- sam


Sweden is big on all wood floors and rugs everywhere and from our kitchen window we could see the metal bar frame that everyone could use to beat there rugs . A couple used to beat there rugs twice a week at exactly the same time but what used to make me laugh was my dads reaction to what they wore . Matching outfits . She wore brown he wore brown , she wore red he wore red :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweden is big on all wood floors and rugs everywhere and from our kitchen window we could see the metal bar frame that everyone could use to beat there rugs . A couple used to beat there rugs twice a week at exactly the same time but what used to make me laugh was my dads reaction to what they wore . Matching outfits . She wore brown he wore brown , she wore red he wore red :lol:


I'd put up with that as long as he was willing to help! I keep telling my DH that my DSIL and I are going to go out and buy them matching outfits some day ---but then DSIL and I decided we wouldn't want to be with them the day the wore them, so we've nixed it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thanks Sam for the recipes they're some good sounding ones as usual. I think I'll make a list and go shopping for some of the ingredients. Also thanks for the summary it helped so much as I've not been on here lately my computer seems to be a magnet for trouble but found some things to do to prevent it.
We've had some decent weather here and early flowers up Today it feels Wintery and I think we're supposed to get some more you know what!
Some changes here, my son and family are going to move in and take care of things and my daughter and I will be moving to an apartment till she finds a place. It will be definitely be a new experience for me but I'm looking forward to less distractions. I'm hoping to do more knitting, spinning etc. I'd still like to find a job in a garden center although I know it would be hard on my hip but if I have to have hip pain I'd rather be doing that than cashiering at Wal mart I think. We'll see.
I hope everyone is well and keep you all in my prayers. nittergma


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I realize that I am coming up on 17 years since the last BR CA diagnosis but I remember sailing through this process just as I did with the chemo--no skin burns, no internal organ damage, and very little fatigue other than my having to drive 60+ miles 5x a week for 7 weeks in summer weather. Once a week I made that trip 2x in one day to take Tim to therapies on the same hospital campus. To listen to recent conversations on the topic of cancer treatments, I must have been really fortunate and God must have been exceptionally kind.
> 
> My heart goes out to all past and present who have or are suffering so terribly in their treatments.
> Ohio Joy


I do find it disturbing that patients are expected to do these long drives while undergoing gruelling treatments, but I know it happens. Only yesterday, our daughter was telling us about her father-in-law, who has to drive 75 miles a day to receive radiotherapy, and he is in his late seventies. I suppose it is better than not receiving treatment, but it cannot be the best scenario.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I do find it disturbing that patients are expected to do these long drives while undergoing gruelling treatments, but I know it happens. Only yesterday, our daughter was telling us about her father-in-law, who has to drive 75 miles a day to receive radiotherapy, and he is in his late seventies. I suppose it is better than not receiving treatment, but it cannot be the best scenario.


Yes, these journeys are horrendous. My sister doesn't drive but has arranged transport for the journey. It's a 40 mile each way trip for 5 days a week for 3 weeks .


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello to all especially to our newcomers - always welcomed. I especially like our special birthday guests---they can come back every week as far as I'm concerned and sure hope they can come to KAP.
> 
> I'm cleaning out bedrooms today and airing them out since it's a glorious sunny and slightly windy day. The cleaning out includes swapping out winter and summer clothes and cleaning out closets and dressers (wardrobes) so it will be a very long and tiring day, but such a nice thing to have accomplished-the top layer of the house will have had it's thorough Spring cleaning when I'm done.
> 
> Prayers for all who are going through medical issues/treatments and hope that they are doing better soon.


I wish I could summon the energy to do a major clean, but what I am chiefly envious of, is the fact that you are doing the swap over between winter and summer clothing. I doubt if that will be possible here for another six weeks or so.

There is a fairly enigmatic English proverb which runs 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'. A clout was an old term for a cloth, or an item of clothing, so the idea that you shouldn't reduce the amount you wear is clear, but 'till May be out' is a little more ambiguous. Some people claim it means 'until the end of May', but others claim it refers to the May blossom (hawthorn), which is usually a little earlier. The weather in May can sometimes be quite warm, so I tend to go with the second definition. Right this moment though, I am staying firmly in my warm, winter clothes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, these journeys are horrendous. My sister doesn't drive but has arranged transport for the journey. It's a 40 mile each way trip for 5 days a week for 3 weeks .


Hope your sister isn't traveling by hospital transport . My son had to go to Freemans in Newcastle for his treatment 45 miles each way 5 days a week for 6 weeks . On the days I couldn't take him he went by hospital transport sometimes setting off hours before he needed to or not getting home till after 7 pm . I think the travelling wore him out more than any treatment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I wish I could summon the energy to do a major clean, but what I am chiefly envious of, is the fact that you are doing the swap over between winter and summer clothing. I doubt if that will be possible here for another six weeks or so.
> 
> There is a fairly enigmatic English proverb which runs 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'. A clout was an old term for a cloth, or an item of clothing, so the idea that you shouldn't reduce the amount you wear is clear, but 'till May be out' is a little more ambiguous. Some people claim it means 'until the end of May', but others claim it refers to the May blossom (hawthorn), which is usually a little earlier. The weather in May can sometimes be quite warm, so I tend to go with the second definition. Right this moment though, I am staying firmly in my warm, winter clothes!


My MIL used to say that all the time followed by shaking of the head and a few tuts especially when my sons were young and I would put shorts on them if it was a nice day 😄


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My MIL used to say that all the time followed by shaking of the head and a few tuts especially when my sons were young and I would put shorts on them if it was a nice day 😄


I can just see that! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

Sam - Haven't heard many good things about Aspen Dental. A friend has never worn his permanent set, still using a temporary set. Hope you have better luck. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I do find it disturbing that patients are expected to do these long drives while undergoing gruelling treatments, but I know it happens. Only yesterday, our daughter was telling us about her father-in-law, who has to drive 75 miles a day to receive radiotherapy, and he is in his late seventies. I suppose it is better than not receiving treatment, but it cannot be the best scenario.


We have two outlets to get rides: our Township center has a list of volunteer drivers and so does our Cancer Wellness Centers - one attached to the local hospital and one that is a separate not-for-profit. Look for flyers in the doctors' offices and check around. These services aren't that well known and patients have to look for them - but they are certainly in demand.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I wish I could summon the energy to do a major clean, but what I am chiefly envious of, is the fact that you are doing the swap over between winter and summer clothing. I doubt if that will be possible here for another six weeks or so.
> 
> There is a fairly enigmatic English proverb which runs 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'. A clout was an old term for a cloth, or an item of clothing, so the idea that you shouldn't reduce the amount you wear is clear, but 'till May be out' is a little more ambiguous. Some people claim it means 'until the end of May', but others claim it refers to the May blossom (hawthorn), which is usually a little earlier. The weather in May can sometimes be quite warm, so I tend to go with the second definition. Right this moment though, I am staying firmly in my warm, winter clothes!


We've had a very bizarre winter and an even more bizarre spring - I've known snow storms in April, but think that it's pretty safe by now. I don't wear shorts or tank tops any more so my summer clothes are capri pants and 3/4 length or short sleeve tops. I always keep a couple of long pants out and my jeans and have some lighter weight jackets and sweaters for Spring. I'll put the heavy coats, gloves and hats once all cleaned in the spare room closet -- they'll be close by if they're needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Winds Free said:


> Sam - Haven't heard many good things about Aspen Dental. A friend has never worn his permanent set, still using a temporary set. Hope you have better luck. :-D


Hello, and welcome!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I wish I could summon the energy to do a major clean, but what I am chiefly envious of, is the fact that you are doing the swap over between winter and summer clothing. I doubt if that will be possible here for another six weeks or so.
> 
> There is a fairly enigmatic English proverb which runs 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'. A clout was an old term for a cloth, or an item of clothing, so the idea that you shouldn't reduce the amount you wear is clear, but 'till May be out' is a little more ambiguous. Some people claim it means 'until the end of May', but others claim it refers to the May blossom (hawthorn), which is usually a little earlier. The weather in May can sometimes be quite warm, so I tend to go with the second definition. Right this moment though, I am staying firmly in my warm, winter clothes!


I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


I recall having to wear one, at around age six!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From mjs:

http://mashable.com/2016/03/18/seattle-gas-station-funny-signs/#1TRThw9yRkqE

self explanatory!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, on a bright breezy Sunday. I'm feeling a lot better, even though the horrid cough is still with me life's good.
We had an interesting incident over night. It was 1.30am, sound asleep and Stus cellphone went off with an alert the alarm at workshop was activated. So he quickly looked online to see what the security cameras showed.
It's a great system, so you know if there's any disturbances. He couldn't see anything, but decided we should go up and check anyway. So we did and found it was probably a bird had got inside and set things off.
We were amazed at how many young people were out at that hour. Must be getting old as we are never out that late these days. So we headed back to bed and now up and about for the day. He's going to football this afternoon with my cousin. I decided not to go due to flu, and don't wish to give it to anyone. I'm going to relax then make a roast lamb dinner for tonight when they get back. Another cousin may call in which will be good to see her again. Time now for a nice coffee and hot cross bun, taste buds are returning from the wilderness at last.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


Well, I certainly am! Oh, those horrid little rubber buttons, which were nearly impossible to deal with when your fingers were half frozen! No central heating in those days, but I am sure Liberty bodices were not the most effective way of dealing with the cold. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/03/18/seattle-gas-station-funny-signs/#1TRThw9yRkqE
> 
> self explanatory!


Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I certainly am! Oh, those horrid little rubber buttons, which were nearly impossible to deal with when your fingers were half frozen! No central heating in those days, but I am sure Liberty bodices were not the most effective way of dealing with the cold. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Oh yes Liberty bodices, those were the days of my childhood! And those little buttons were sooooo fiddly to manage.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your sister isn't traveling by hospital transport . My son had to go to Freemans in Newcastle for his treatment 45 miles each way 5 days a week for 6 weeks . On the days I couldn't take him he went by hospital transport sometimes setting off hours before he needed to or not getting home till after 7 pm . I think the travelling wore him out more than any treatment


For the first trip she was able to book the volunteer transport. She's hoping that can continue as being in an outlying area she'd be the first picked up, have to be in the transport while they went round and about picking up others, and would be the last to get home. It could take many extra hours,just as your son had to do. It's a dreadful way to treat people, but it saves on hospital beds and so is supposed to be better , for whom I'm not sure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh yes Liberty bodices, those were the days of my childhood! And those little buttons were sooooo fiddly to manage.


Yuck. I remember Liberty bodices when I was about 3 or 4, sort of like straight jackets I felt.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Makes you wonder what goes through their little doggie minds, right!?


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Ryssa is a mess, I gave her some food, so she decided that it needed covered and was desperately trying to get her blanket over the bow;, she'd shove the blanket, then check her food to make she it was still there, but couldn't get the blanket to move, so I went to help her, she looked at me like I had defiled her palace, then shoved the blanket aside, just enough to get her nose in to get a piece of food, and is now eating one piece at a time around her blankie, so funny, she's always done that, like the other dogs can't smell where the food is? lolol


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You go, Melody! Nice to be getting the important things accomplished.


gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Sunny here and that is a good thing. We have had a crummy week weather wise. A tornado touched down north of our town about 40 mins or so away. Completely destroyed a farm. Barn and all.
> 
> So I have checked a few things off my list....
> Saw the dr and updated her on the stuff in my life etc.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You have done one more sock than I have (and I shouldn't be razzing you!). If you make an error you just declare it a design element!


thewren said:


> i'll wait and take a picture of the second sock or maybe after i wash the first sock. the leg part is a little bumpy - i kept gaining and loosing stitches - surprisingly there are no holes. lol i feel like i should frame these socks - my first pair. lol --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poultry day! How egg-citing! And who doesn't love corn dogs - yum!


thewren said:


> Saturday 19 March '16
> 
> Today is Poultry Day. Oh yes, its a fowl, fowl day  Poultry Day, that is! Celebrate this whole range of domestic feathered friends that are raised for their meat and eggs by thinking about just how boring Thanksgiving, Christmas and other holidays would be without the addition of a turkey, chicken, duck, goose or pheasant to the table. How naked would your fancy salad be without a quails egg quivering at the top? How incomplete would that Chicken Pot Pie be withoutwellthe chicken?
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, winds free!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you are on the mend, Fan.


Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a bright breezy Sunday. I'm feeling a lot better, even though the horrid cough is still with me life's good.
> We had an interesting incident over night. It was 1.30am, sound asleep and Stus cellphone went off with an alert the alarm at workshop was activated. So he quickly looked online to see what the security cameras showed.
> It's a great system, so you know if there's any disturbances. He couldn't see anything, but decided we should go up and check anyway. So we did and found it was probably a bird had got inside and set things off.
> We were amazed at how many young people were out at that hour. Must be getting old as we are never out that late these days. So we headed back to bed and now up and about for the day. He's going to football this afternoon with my cousin. I decided not to go due to flu, and don't wish to give it to anyone. I'm going to relax then make a roast lamb dinner for tonight when they get back. Another cousin may call in which will be good to see her again. Time now for a nice coffee and hot cross bun, taste buds are returning from the wilderness at last.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I recall having to wear one, at around age six!


Didn't have anything that fancy - heavy camisoles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a bright breezy Sunday. I'm feeling a lot better, even though the horrid cough is still with me life's good.
> We had an interesting incident over night. It was 1.30am, sound asleep and Stus cellphone went off with an alert the alarm at workshop was activated. So he quickly looked online to see what the security cameras showed.
> It's a great system, so you know if there's any disturbances. He couldn't see anything, but decided we should go up and check anyway. So we did and found it was probably a bird had got inside and set things off.
> We were amazed at how many young people were out at that hour. Must be getting old as we are never out that late these days. So we headed back to bed and now up and about for the day. He's going to football this afternoon with my cousin. I decided not to go due to flu, and don't wish to give it to anyone. I'm going to relax then make a roast lamb dinner for tonight when they get back. Another cousin may call in which will be good to see her again. Time now for a nice coffee and hot cross bun, taste buds are returning from the wilderness at last.


So glad you are finally feeling better and that the taste buds and appetite have returned.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> For the first trip she was able to book the volunteer transport. She's hoping that can continue as being in an outlying area she'd be the first picked up, have to be in the transport while they went round and about picking up others, and would be the last to get home. It could take many extra hours,just as your son had to do. It's a dreadful way to treat people, but it saves on hospital beds and so is supposed to be better , for whom I'm not sure.


Yes that that's the same as he had to do , as he was furthest away he was picked up first then went all round the countryside picking a couple of other people up and on the way home dropped off last 
Your poor sister will be worn out , but I suppose it's better than trying to make her own way there . I wish her well and hopefully she won't find the treatment to bad


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been in and out this weekend. More out than in though. I am getting ready to leave once again for a high school musical that one of our church kids is performing in. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I certainly am! Oh, those horrid little rubber buttons, which were nearly impossible to deal with when your fingers were half frozen! No central heating in those days, but I am sure Liberty bodices were not the most effective way of dealing with the cold. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


It was cotton vests and underslips if I was made to wear a dress in the summer when I was little . I used to strip off and run about in my vest and pants. mother always said she would glue the clothes to me one day


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I certainly am! Oh, those horrid little rubber buttons, which were nearly impossible to deal with when your fingers were half frozen! No central heating in those days, but I am sure Liberty bodices were not the most effective way of dealing with the cold. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I think you're right, but I can't remember when I didn't have to wear them any more, I suppose about 7 or 8.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, cute signs.
Mary, glad Matthew can be in this year's competition.
Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Then I went to my friends acupressure studio open house. Met another friend and her husband and had nice chat.
Stopped by Home Depot on way home. Wouldn't you know it? Eggplants, tomatoes, lavender, and two kinds of flowers jumped into my cart! Heehee. 
This is the best I've felt in quite some time so wanted to celebrate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Winds free, welcome, stop by often. What are you knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


That is great news Mary . Well done Mathew . Look forward to seeing what you enter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


Wonder how many more puns will come along


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I do find it disturbing that patients are expected to do these long drives while undergoing gruelling treatments, but I know it happens. Only yesterday, our daughter was telling us about her father-in-law, who has to drive 75 miles a day to receive radiotherapy, and he is in his late seventies. I suppose it is better than not receiving treatment, but it cannot be the best scenario.


That's crazy, here we have to travel long distances to get treatments but there are"cancer lodges"-places where people can stay Monday to Friday for about $30/night including meals.
I remember my mom being totally worn out just travelling for the day when she took chemo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


I call FOUL -- non teachers will get the yolk, I mean joke.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We sure can't be sure not to have nasty weather until the end of May, sometimes the Victoria Day weekend can be brutally cold. We never put out sensitive plants until after that.



Kathleendoris said:


> I wish I could summon the energy to do a major clean, but what I am chiefly envious of, is the fact that you are doing the swap over between winter and summer clothing. I doubt if that will be possible here for another six weeks or so.
> 
> There is a fairly enigmatic English proverb which runs 'Ne'er cast a clout till May be out'. A clout was an old term for a cloth, or an item of clothing, so the idea that you shouldn't reduce the amount you wear is clear, but 'till May be out' is a little more ambiguous. Some people claim it means 'until the end of May', but others claim it refers to the May blossom (hawthorn), which is usually a little earlier. The weather in May can sometimes be quite warm, so I tend to go with the second definition. Right this moment though, I am staying firmly in my warm, winter clothes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


What is a liberty bodice? Never heard of that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, those Paresan meatballs sound great, I copied that ne.

Cathy, sorry your DD has been so sick, Hope you get some answers soon.

Daralene, MkAL= mystery knit a long

Heather, looking forward to seeing your wreaths & your sweater.

Welcome to the newcomers

I'm sure there were more things to comment on but CRAFT has struck


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

christiliz said:


> Thank you for the gluten free recipes. My husband's recently been put on a GF diet. It's an interesting learning experience. I've been browsing the 'net for recipes. Thanks again


Christiliz, welcome to the tea party! We love having new folk join us. Let us know what you are knitting or crocheting, and anything else about your life you would like to share.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I start reading want to say a big thank you to Sam and the ladies of the summary (this week it's Julie and Margaret I believe). As always you folks do a wonderful job. Julie extra thanks for stepping in for Kate as she goes galavanting again. (Lucky lady of the travels; enjoy yourself!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Glad to see you here!! I wish you the best with your new dentures. My husband got new dentures about 8 months ago from Affordable Dentures. He was very pleased at first but the bottoms are giving him trouble so he seldom wears them. Still can't bite into an apple without them "popping" up.


LadyBecket, welcome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. thanks for the heads up though. and i hope you will join us again winds free - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it at the tea table - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Winds Free said:


> Sam - Haven't heard many good things about Aspen Dental. A friend has never worn his permanent set, still using a temporary set. Hope you have better luck. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you and i both hope the 'you know what' stays far far away. i think an apartment for you is a good idea - no yard responsibilities and if anything breaks it is the landlord's problem. hopefully daughter can find a lovely apartment for herself also. hope you are planning on being here in august. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks Sam for the recipes they're some good sounding ones as usual. I think I'll make a list and go shopping for some of the ingredients. Also thanks for the summary it helped so much as I've not been on here lately my computer seems to be a magnet for trouble but found some things to do to prevent it.
> We've had some decent weather here and early flowers up Today it feels Wintery and I think we're supposed to get some more you know what!
> Some changes here, my son and family are going to move in and take care of things and my daughter and I will be moving to an apartment till she finds a place. It will be definitely be a new experience for me but I'm looking forward to less distractions. I'm hoping to do more knitting, spinning etc. I'd still like to find a job in a garden center although I know it would be hard on my hip but if I have to have hip pain I'd rather be doing that than cashiering at Wal mart I think. We'll see.
> I hope everyone is well and keep you all in my prayers. nittergma


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute signs.
> Mary, glad Matthew can be in this year's competition.
> Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Then I went to my friends acupressure studio open house. Met another friend and her husband and had nice chat.
> Stopped by Home Depot on way home. Wouldn't you know it? Eggplants, tomatoes, lavender, and two kinds of flowers jumped into my cart! Heehee.
> This is the best I've felt in quite some time so wanted to celebrate.


Sounds like you're feeling really good Sassafras, that's great.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute signs.
> Mary, glad Matthew can be in this year's competition.
> Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Then I went to my friends acupressure studio open house. Met another friend and her husband and had nice chat.
> Stopped by Home Depot on way home. Wouldn't you know it? Eggplants, tomatoes, lavender, and two kinds of flowers jumped into my cart! Heehee.
> This is the best I've felt in quite some time so wanted to celebrate.


Sounds like you're feeling really good Sassafras, that's great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We had a successful day at quilting. We got the quilts bound quickly & they will be delivered this week.
I spent the afternoon working on a new project, I think it's going to be pretty when done, I'll post photos when I'm farther along.

The lemon desert was a hit with the members.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a liberty bodice? Never heard of that.


Take a look at this site Bonnie, explains it far better than I could. http://shortbreadandginger.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/did-your-mum-make-you-wear-liberty.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/03/18/seattle-gas-station-funny-signs/#1TRThw9yRkqE
> 
> self explanatory!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you razz all you want to - you aren't the first. i have only been on these socks - actually this sock for over two years. rotflmao --- sam



oneapril said:


> You have done one more sock than I have (and I shouldn't be razzing you!). If you make an error you just declare it a design element!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i hope one of them explains it. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - no bubble wrap. you would need to see my bathroom to understand but there is not quite a foot between the corner of the w/d and the shower and i was just not paying attention - i kind of bounced off the washer into the corner of the wall and it just peeled the skin back right below my elbow. you would think with all the drugs i take that things would heal quickly. not so - but it will heal eventually. at least it is easy to keep covered. --- sam


Hmm, I think I missed a page. I didn't see this posted. Hope you heal quickly, Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Way behind.
> 
> Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the tragedy in your family. It will be so wonderful if you can spend some time with Gladys. Big Hugs and sincere condolences to you and the family.
> 
> ...


I am pleased to hear your aunt is getting better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


Fleecy lined and with rubber buttons!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome, newcomers. We are always so happy to find newbies at the table. You surely know that we're a friendly and quite chatty group here. Please join us as often as you can.
> 
> We ate all the corned briskets I'd had in the freezer so I didn't serve any yesterday. Bought one today at Sam's Club and will eventually serve it simmered until done and remove the fatty layer on top just before I cover it with the family's favorite: homemade whole berry cranberry sauce with added freshly ground black pepper and a bit of crushed chili flakes stirred in. I will bake it in a 350F oven just long enough to warm the cranberries and help the sauce adhere to the meat. Will serve the rest of the sauce alongside the sliced brisket. This is the family's favorite recipe for corned beef and is usually served with mashed potatoes and steamed cabbage.
> 
> ...


Joy, I tried 3 times to reply to your post on last week's tp. Re: Susan, I am glad to hear all went well, and she, and all of you, are always in my prayers. Also was wondering how your other DD is doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed we are to have night time reading in the 20° range with daytime making it into the high 30's. i'm hoping it is a little warmer but it still is winter. but i am with you polera - i am ready for 90° in the shade. --- sam


I am NOT ready for 90°F in the shade! But I am ready for warmer weather. I am freezing. We had open house for potential renters for the other house this afternoon. We have the heat set at 60°F, and with the doors open a lot, it got a little chilly inside. Then, after we closed up the house, I walked out to get our mail, (rental is right next door), and the north wind was really strong and cold! Lake Erie sure isn't warm, and it just makes the wind that much colder. I have still not gotten warmed up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


Eider that or we will duck the issue!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


Your sister remains in my prayers,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You were fortunate not to have the skin burns. I did 7 weeks 5 days a week of radiation and the left side of my neck was purple it was so burned and some open sores bleeding from it. Then during the same time did 7 weeks 1 day a week of chemo that made me sick to my stomach. But God was so good and I'm now cancer free. Oh and the radiation destroyed most of my salivary glands so have extreme dry mouth. But considering the alternative I'd go through it all again if I had to. 


jheiens said:


> I realize that I am coming up on 17 years since the last BR CA diagnosis but I remember sailing through this process just as I did with the chemo--no skin burns, no internal organ damage, and very little fatigue other than my having to drive 60+ miles 5x a week for 7 weeks in summer weather. Once a week I made that trip 2x in one day to take Tim to therapies on the same hospital campus. To listen to recent conversations on the topic of cancer treatments, I must have been really fortunate and God must have been exceptionally kind.
> 
> My heart goes out to all past and present who have or are suffering so terribly in their treatments.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the start of our new week Sam. Plus hope you heal up fast.
> Welcome to all the newcomers.
> Gwen , so glad to hear the first eye went ok.
> Trying to catch up.
> ...


Linda, it sounds like you had a wonderful day out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


I will pray that they can find and fix whatever is causing your DD's health issues. And you, so that you can get some rest and less anxiety!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Ryssa is a mess, I gave her some food, so she decided that it needed covered and was desperately trying to get her blanket over the bow;, she'd shove the blanket, then check her food to make she it was still there, but couldn't get the blanket to move, so I went to help her, she looked at me like I had defiled her palace, then shoved the blanket aside, just enough to get her nose in to get a piece of food, and is now eating one piece at a time around her blankie, so funny, she's always done that, like the other dogs can't smell where the food is? lolol


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute.  Made me smile.


Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/03/18/seattle-gas-station-funny-signs/#1TRThw9yRkqE
> 
> self explanatory!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had no idea what a liberty bodice was so had to look it up.


Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I certainly am! Oh, those horrid little rubber buttons, which were nearly impossible to deal with when your fingers were half frozen! No central heating in those days, but I am sure Liberty bodices were not the most effective way of dealing with the cold. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While you have all your cleaning equipment out and are in the cleaning mood can you travel eastwards and stop once you get to North Yorkshire 😄


And stop in Ohio to help me out, too! Please!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Sunny here and that is a good thing. We have had a crummy week weather wise. A tornado touched down north of our town about 40 mins or so away. Completely destroyed a farm. Barn and all.
> 
> So I have checked a few things off my list....
> Saw the dr and updated her on the stuff in my life etc.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the tornado and farm. Hope the family and animals are safe.

I am so happy you got the apartment! Things are starting to work out good for you and Gage. I pray it continues.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Exciting for Matthew but well deserved, with his awesome talent. Who is allowed to vote?


pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll wait and take a picture of the second sock or maybe after i wash the first sock. the leg part is a little bumpy - i kept gaining and loosing stitches - surprisingly there are no holes. lol i feel like i should frame these socks - my first pair. lol --- sam


Photo now, please! And frame them with your feet. Your feet will be warmer and thank you for knitting them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it wasn't a "fowl" day here; I didn't "chicken out" and even went outside for a bit. hehehehehe


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I realize that I am coming up on 17 years since the last BR CA diagnosis but I remember sailing through this process just as I did with the chemo--no skin burns, no internal organ damage, and very little fatigue other than my having to drive 60+ miles 5x a week for 7 weeks in summer weather. Once a week I made that trip 2x in one day to take Tim to therapies on the same hospital campus. To listen to recent conversations on the topic of cancer treatments, I must have been really fortunate and God must have been exceptionally kind.
> 
> My heart goes out to all past and present who have or are suffering so terribly in their treatments.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think you were very fortunate. But I also think God knew what you needed to be able to accomplish at the same time, and made it work for you to be able to do so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The corned beef with the cranberries is truly delicious.
> 
> When DGSs were living here at about the ages of13 and 14, they invited 2 of their school friends to come and share it with us. Now our guests weren't likely familiar with corned beef at all (all 4 of the kids are young black kids). One guest said that he was allergic to the meat dish and the other said that he would be happy to eat his friend's share and then did. Andrew (DGS#2) had to scramble to get a second helping of one of his favorite dishes before his friend ate that serving also!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel very blessed in retrospect as my treatment centers for both the radiation and chemo were only 5 or so miles from my home and only 2 or 3 miles from each other. Only when I was getting the every few month check up did I have any distance to travel and then it was only about 50-60 miles away and all on good highways. And that change was by choice because I switched onocologists. Was very lucky indeed. I would hate to have to have traveled far feeling sick.



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, here we have to travel long distances to get treatments but there are"cancer lodges"-places where people can stay Monday to Friday for about $30/night including meals.
> I remember my mom being totally worn out just travelling for the day when she took chemo.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an experience, Gwen. God bless you!


Gweniepooh said:


> You were fortunate not to have the skin burns. I did 7 weeks 5 days a week of radiation and the left side of my neck was purple it was so burned and some open sores bleeding tom it. Then during the same time did 7 weeks 1 day a week of chemo that made me sick to my stomach. But God was so good and I'm now cancer free. Oh and the radiation destroyed most of my salivary glands so have extreme dry mouth. But considering the alternative I'd go through it all again if I had to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks Sam for the recipes they're some good sounding ones as usual. I think I'll make a list and go shopping for some of the ingredients. Also thanks for the summary it helped so much as I've not been on here lately my computer seems to be a magnet for trouble but found some things to do to prevent it.
> We've had some decent weather here and early flowers up Today it feels Wintery and I think we're supposed to get some more you know what!
> Some changes here, my son and family are going to move in and take care of things and my daughter and I will be moving to an apartment till she finds a place. It will be definitely be a new experience for me but I'm looking forward to less distractions. I'm hoping to do more knitting, spinning etc. I'd still like to find a job in a garden center although I know it would be hard on my hip but if I have to have hip pain I'd rather be doing that than cashiering at Wal mart I think. We'll see.
> I hope everyone is well and keep you all in my prayers. nittergma


Good to see you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Winds Free said:


> Sam - Haven't heard many good things about Aspen Dental. A friend has never worn his permanent set, still using a temporary set. Hope you have better luck. :-D


Winds Free, welcome to the tea party! Hope you will check in often!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


Never heard of them, unless we call them by another name.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, on a bright breezy Sunday. I'm feeling a lot better, even though the horrid cough is still with me life's good.
> We had an interesting incident over night. It was 1.30am, sound asleep and Stus cellphone went off with an alert the alarm at workshop was activated. So he quickly looked online to see what the security cameras showed.
> It's a great system, so you know if there's any disturbances. He couldn't see anything, but decided we should go up and check anyway. So we did and found it was probably a bird had got inside and set things off.
> We were amazed at how many young people were out at that hour. Must be getting old as we are never out that late these days. So we headed back to bed and now up and about for the day. He's going to football this afternoon with my cousin. I decided not to go due to flu, and don't wish to give it to anyone. I'm going to relax then make a roast lamb dinner for tonight when they get back. Another cousin may call in which will be good to see her again. Time now for a nice coffee and hot cross bun, taste buds are returning from the wilderness at last.


I'm glad you are starting to feel better, and can taste things again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.

Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.

Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


It sounds like your niece has/is doing a great job raising your niece and nephews. And you have every right to brag about Hannah! Congratulations, Hannah!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

You have every right to brag about Hannah. Oxford is a very prestigious university and very selective as well. Congratulations to her.

I don't know if you have ever watched Morse on TV but it takes place in Oxford and gives an insight into university life there. Very different from our own.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am caught up for tonight, at least. Page 14. I think I might have missed a few pages of last week. 

DD has been busting her butt helping get our rental house ready to rent the last few days. Arriana helping! I just have no energy. Feel ok, just tire quickly. We are so thankful for her! And our son, also, though he has not been here to help lately, due to the shift he is working right now. He certainly helps a lot when he can, and if we call, he finds time to come around work. His youngest just broke his hand at the growth plate between thumb and wrist. Fell backwards and landed on his hand. If not one thing, it's another. 

We took applications on the rental this afternoon. Had about 7 couples stop in. Might have someone in it by 1 April.

As most of you know, I had my computer crash last Sunday. I am back on it, but I don't know for how long, as it is still shutting down with no warning. I am hoping that I don't have to get a new one soon, but I am not keeping anything important on it. Everything is backed up, since my nephew knew his way around to get in a back way with one of his old start up discs, to be able to back it up. Most of it was anyway, but I would not have wanted to loose the couple of months that wasn't. So, here's a reminder to back up your computers! I am going to put all KAP stuff on a flash drive to keep it backed up. Not sure what I will do if I can't use my computer at that point, but at least I won't loose that info. As soon as I get prices from Tina, I can finish the registration form, and open registration. 

I would still like someone to volunteer to do one more workshop on Saturday. If I don't get some energy back, I am not sure I could manage to teach one myself. I have had several requests, a Christmas stocking, beading, basket weaving. For a Christmas stocking, you need to be able to knit a sock, or at least a tube down to the heel, beading, a simple bracelet might work. A basket weaving workshop is out, due to being wet and messy, and very time consuming. It would take a whole day to make even a small basket. So, what do you think? I am hoping to get some of my energy back, but right now it doesn't look like it will be soon. 

Tina will do an advanced Kumihimo class, and a needle felted ornament. I don't have prices yet, but she will try to keep cost reasonable.

A knit along was suggested, so that those not able to attend could still be apart of KAP, at least in spirit. Still trying to think of something that all would use, or could gift. 

Also, Sheepy and I have discussed making items for OH Joy's DD's goslings. I would like you to think about making one hat, or one scarf, or one pair of mittens or gloves to donate. Not all three. I will have Joy write up the story of the Goslings and share it with all of you, especially as there are so many new people here. 

For all of you who have joined us in the last year, KAP is the Knit-A-Palooza get together that we are having in Defiance, Ohio August 12-14, 2016. Any of you who are interested are welcome! We have a great weekend of visiting, knitting or crocheting, learning and eating! Hope more can join us! We have had a wonderful time the last 2 years I have participated. It is a lot of fun meeting those we only know on line in person, and getting back together with those who have attended in the past. Come join us!

Well, that is my book for this evening. I may check in again in a little bit, but if I don't, you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats to Hannah! I think it costs a fortune to go to university in another country, at least our friends daughter had to pay big bucks to go in London.did she check out the Eurorail pass yet for her time in Madrid?



Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel very blessed in retrospect as my treatment centers for both the radiation and chemo were only 5 or so miles from my home and only 2 or 3 miles from each other. Only when I was getting the every few month check up did I have any distance to travel and then it was only about 50-60 miles away and all on good highways. And that change was by choice because I switched onocologists. Was very lucky indeed. I would hate to have to have traveled far feeling sick.


You were definitely lucky with that & I'm so glad the treatments were successful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just have one question about the Liberty bodice. Why rubber buttons? That seems crazy, s sticky to do up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And stop in Ohio to help me out, too! Please!


I'll do that ---


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Joy, I tried 3 times to reply to your post on last week's tp. Re: Susan, I am glad to hear all went well, and she, and all of you, are always in my prayers. Also was wondering how your other DD is doing.


Paula is working her butt off and still trying to get into her doctor's office; but I think probably not trying hard enough. But she's going on 48 you and I can't make her do what is best for her anymore, right? She would so like for Susan to get enough grant monies coming in to pay her staff members. She would go there in a heartbeat if there were a reasonable wage for her as well as the rest of the staff.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Eider that or we will duck the issue!


Aw-w-w-w-w, Kate, that is so bad!! Y'all are going to drag this one out to the sorriest end, aren't you? lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you were very fortunate. But I also think God knew what you needed to be able to accomplish at the same time, and made it work for you to be able to do so.


Doesn't He always, if we let Him?

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Gwen, you are right to be so proud of Hannah! It is a reflection of her abilities and hard work to be selected for Oxford! Awesome and congratulations to Hannah!


Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll do that ---


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Paula is working her butt off and still trying to get into her doctor's office; but I think probably not trying hard enough. But she's going on 48 you and I can't make her do what is best for her anymore, right? She would so like for Susan to get enough grant monies coming in to pay her staff members. She would go there in a heartbeat if there were a reasonable wage for her as well as the rest of the staff.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Doesn't He always, if we let Him?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Always


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Eider that or we will duck the issue!


Now that is the chicken's way out. You need something to crow about.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hannah, congratulations on the Oxford news. 
Matthew, good luck in the art competition. 
For the knit -along perhaps a scarf or a dish cloth would be suitable?.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute signs.
> Mary, glad Matthew can be in this year's competition.
> Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Then I went to my friends acupressure studio open house. Met another friend and her husband and had nice chat.
> Stopped by Home Depot on way home. Wouldn't you know it? Eggplants, tomatoes, lavender, and two kinds of flowers jumped into my cart! Heehee.
> This is the best I've felt in quite some time so wanted to celebrate.


I am so glad that you are feeling better. I hope you can continue to feel this way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


What a wonderful gift of love. It is wonderful to have those young family members to help out. Obviously you treat them well or they would not want to come back. It is awesome that the boys' sister wants to come and help as well. You and Brantley are certainly blessed to have this good help.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Exciting for Matthew but well deserved, with his awesome talent. Who is allowed to vote?


If you are on Facebook, you would be able to vote. I will be giving more information as time gets closer. Voting is done on Facebook and in person at the Grand Rapid's art museum in Grand Rapids, Michigan. That means that Matthew will have his drawing on display in the Grand Rapids art museum. It also gives his recognition for the work he does.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Mary . Well done Mathew . Look forward to seeing what you enter


He is working on the horse drawing for this competition.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you are on Facebook, you would be able to vote. I will be giving more information as time gets closer. Voting is done on Facebook and in person at the Grand Rapid's art museum in Grand Rapids, Michigan. That means that Matthew will have his drawing on display in the Grand Rapids art museum. It also gives his recognition for the work he does.


Congratulations, Matthew! How many pieces will he display? I think his butterfly would win 1st prize for sure
Edit:
I see I should have read farther, the horse is for the competition.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


We called them undershirts. we had the choice to either wear an undershirt or a sweater during April. I always chose the sweater because the sweater could be removed once I was away from home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry - finding my sock made up for it. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, I think I missed a page. I didn't see this posted. Hope you heal quickly, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why were they called liberty bodices? --- sam



KateB said:


> Fleecy lined and with rubber buttons!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh kate - high five on that one. --- sam



KateB said:


> Eider that or we will duck the issue!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - you too? good one though. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Now that is the chicken's way out. You need something to crow about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stella - i love it when you pop up - what have you been doing with yourself. are you knitting anything exciting? --- sam



StellaK said:


> We called them undershirts. we had the choice to either wear an undershirt or a sweater during April. I always chose the sweater because the sweater could be removed once I was away from home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello everyone, Sam, Kate, Julie, and Margaret, thanks a bunch for the start, I actually finished last week at a decent time, but I love to scan the summaries just in case I missed anything.
> I have bookmarked for recipes Sam, was reading them to David over the phone, he liked the ones I was reading, he should be back home tomorrow evening.
> 
> It is bloody cold out today and tonight is supposed to be a low of 14f/-10c and tomorrow night 12f/-11c, I'm ready for spring.
> Now to finish page 2.


I wish I could swap a little of your cold for some of my heat/humidity. We really need a storm to break the heat cycle. I have a friend who is suffering ongoing migraines from the weather pressure changes that we have as part of the current storm system cycles.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL on the fowl jokes!! I know once they get started they're hard to stop!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


I wonder if this might help, some information I came across when working for a soap making shop. Calendula oil at 4% strength in a good natural cream base, can help with the burn side effects of radiotherapy. Helps the skin heal faster, redness vanishes faster. I understand that some cancer units do encourage the use of this and find it better than some of the standard burns creams that may be used. Calendula oil is extracted from the petals of the Pot marigold or C. officinalis, not the ornamental variety and is useful in a number of ways.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The Liberty bodice was so named, due to it was to liberate women from the restriction of whalebone corsets. Not sure why the rubber buttons, but possibly they were softer against skin than hard bone or shell ones of earlier times. The bodice was warm in winter months I remember.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look forward to seeing the wreaths and your jumper. What does the M mean on the MKAL? I should probably know. :XD:
> It is always hard when someone so young dies but lovely that the family remembers him in a special way by making your own wreaths. The ceremony will be very special, I'm sure.
> 
> Sorry for your friend's sister in the passing of her partner.


M = mystery. It is a open front jumper with a lace panel in the back and on the pockets. Will now be even longer finishing it as I finally tried it on and have had to frog it for being way, way too big. Apparently I am not as fat as I thought. :XD: :lol: :-D :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I start reading want to say a big thank you to Sam and the ladies of the summary (this week it's Julie and Margaret I believe). As always you folks do a wonderful job. Julie extra thanks for stepping in for Kate as she goes galavanting again. (Lucky lady of the travels; enjoy yourself!)


I was toatally out of last week as I had no internet- Kate ended up doing most. She started just filling in until the internet got going and ended up with the mammoth task of all week. If I had known it was going to take all week we would have got Julie involved earlier. Back to normal this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - no bubble wrap. you would need to see my bathroom to understand but there is not quite a foot between the corner of the w/d and the shower and i was just not paying attention - i kind of bounced off the washer into the corner of the wall and it just peeled the skin back right below my elbow. you would think with all the drugs i take that things would heal quickly. not so - but it will heal eventually. at least it is easy to keep covered. --- sam


Bubble wrap on the w/d then (well the corners).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the new start and welcome to newcomers. I had lunch with Chris today, it was good to catch up as he has been in Lisbon from Tuesday am till Thursday pm on a reward trip paid for by his employer, fares, hotel, meals and trips all included. He had to go back to work this a.m though. As it was midnight when he got back on Thursday he is rather tired. I've done some sorting and reading and laundry today. The weather was lovely yesterday but today has been very cold again.
> My sister still needs your prayers as she starts her radiotherapy next week and is very worried about it. Thank you . My prayers for all in need, Sam, I think you need to bubble wrap yourself and everything in your house!
> Glad that your eye surgery went well., Gwennie. Take care all.


Lucky Chris with a fully paid break.
As your DS is starting her Radiotherapy I guess that means her wound finally healed?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:50pm and I am exhausted. Got laundry done tonight and working on a baby dress. Marianna Mel pattern. Had an opportunity to talk to Greg tonight for a bit. I got a lot off my chest and gave him the opportunity to as well. There were tears but he knows I mean business. The look on his face when I told him I have an apt. It might have started to sink in. Wasn't long after our talk that he wanted to leave. Meh it had to be done. I feel so much more relief now. Going to bed as I can hardly keep my eyes open. Ttyl. Night.&#128564;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Eider that or we will duck the issue!


Funny 😄


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:?: I am wondering if it is safe to feed my yellow grape tomotoes to my furbaby? I am looking to add fresh fruit and veg to her diet as I cannot eat all I get, also cucumber and zuccinni?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear about all the trouble your DD is having. Healing wishes sent her way from across the ocean. She has sure been through a lot with such a hard pregnancy and now all of this. Hope they can find the cause so they can get it calmed down. Good that they called in a gastroenterologist. Wondering if it is the beginning stages of something and hard to diagnose at this point. My Best friend went through this with her son and it is awful. Big Hugs dear and hoping things calm down in every way.


It wasnt a gastroenterologist they called in (I think I wish it was), it was a bowel surgeon. I think we will need to go back to GP and get referral for gastric specialist. I have been wondering if its Crohns or something of the sort....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What an awful ordeal - so glad you're there to help; but exhausting for you. I hope they get to the bottom (no pun intended) of this and get on a regime to give her (and you) some relief.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All day, the radio news have reminded us of the 10 year anniversary of a devestating event. 10 years ago today, Cat 4 Cyclone Larry hit North Queensland, crossing near Innisfail and causing devestation from north of Cairns to south of Tully. While not as big as the Cat 5 that hit Bundaberg not so long ago, it crippled the sugarcane and banana industries and was the most expensive on record for that one reason alone. north Queensland people are generally prepared for these events, but two industries were heavily affected, sugarcane for 1 season, banana crops for a few years. Banana went off many peoples diets because the short supply sent prices into orbit. But, for all the devestation, there was only 1 death attributed to Cyclone Larry. I am putting up some images that showed the devestation, and 1 which typifies the Aussie sense of humor.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

More pics Cyclone Larry

Note, the cane farmers who could get harvesters into fields fast were able to recover some young green cane for processing, assuming they could get it to the mill.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I admit to choosing that house pic, one of a house that had just been put onto temporary stumps after being moved to one where people's personal possessions were strewn everywhere.

Now for the Australian sense of humor.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Fleecy lined and with rubber buttons!


Yup!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


Congratulations to Hannah. Oxford is indeed very selective in who they offer a place to, one of the top Universities in England. Oxford is a lovely city to live in and less than 30 miles from where I live. She should come!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just have one question about the Liberty bodice. Why rubber buttons? That seems crazy, s sticky to do up.


I've no idea! The only thing I can think of is because we had no washing machines in those days and all the washing went through the mangle (wringer). A rubber button is more flexible whereas a hard button would probably break.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry DD has been in the hospital yet again. Hope they figure out what is going on quickly and get her on track for long term recovery. Will be keeping her in prayer. Also sorry for all the stress this must be causing you!


Thanks Gwen and everyone. Yep I am over the stress in my life. :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

StellaK said:


> We called them undershirts. we had the choice to either wear an undershirt or a sweater during April. I always chose the sweater because the sweater could be removed once I was away from home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy I read on FB were your daughter was in hospital . I think it's about time these doctors got their heads together and found out exactly what is wrong with your daughter . It's so annoying when they won't do tests that will either say what is wrong or rule out certain illnesses
> I do hope she is feeling better and that you can get a few good nights of sleep


Thanks, I wish they would all communicate. I guess we have a couple of things ruled out... they did a blood test to check pancreas... seems ok, gall bladder looks ok on the scan. So I guess that rules those two out for a start. It would have been good to have more tests done or even have a gastroenterologist come see her while she was in hospital... but that would make too much sense.. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are busy busy Heather . I look forward to seeing pictures of your wreaths


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say Hi Everyone! Way behind as usual, grateful thanks to the summary ladies Margaret, Kate and Julie, I don't know where I'd be without you. Loads of delicious recipes as usual from Sam, thank you Sam and I hope your sore arm will be better soon.
> Sending healing thoughts to all in need, Cathy I hope your DD gets her pain sorted real soon. One of my DGDs had something similar a few years back, in and out of hospital many times over a year or so, all kind of scans and tests. They diagnosed endometriosis but she also had an ovarian cyst which was removed eventually. Ever since then she has been pain free and I'm sure the endometriosis was a misdiagnosis, so fingers crossed for your DD that it's something that can be treated.
> Martina, I hope all goes well with your sister's radiotherapy.
> I have spent today baking a trial batch of Easter cookies for youngest DGD. She announced a while back that she was giving up sweets and chocolate, not just for Lent but for the foreseeable future as she wanted to eat healthy. Since I always buy an Easter egg for each grandchild I was a but stumped as to what to get her for Easter. Since she will still eat cakes or biscuits (cookies) I decided to bake a batch of cookies for her, so today was just a practice run. I've been doing a bit of consumer sampling and while the cookies are not too bad, my icing skills leave a lot to be desired! I have six days to work on that!
> Time for another cup of tea and anther cookie I think! TTYL


I am glad you DGD is now pain free. I am hoping for that diagnosis as we know she has a cyst and she ticks all the boxes for endometriosis. But hard to work out as the nasty pains seem to be bowel spasms. Oh well, about 4 weeks to go for the laparoscopy then we will know a bit more hopefully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you sister does well with the treatments. Usually radiation isn't near as bad as chemo. My mom had what looked like a bad sunburn & was tired but didn't have other side effects. She was much worse 14 yrs later when she had to have chemo, it made her violently ill for days after each treatment


I had a friend who kept up working her her 3 night shifts a week while having radiotherapy for breast cancer. Like your Mum a bit more tired than usual but that was all.
And the aiming is so specific now that they can normally avoid surronding tissues as well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> You have every right to brag about Hannah. Oxford is a very prestigious university and very selective as well. Congratulations to her.
> 
> I don't know if you have ever watched Morse on TV but it takes place in Oxford and gives an insight into university life there. Very different from our own.


Congratulations to Hannah! I have my doubts about Morse as recommended viewing, however. As far as I can recall, most of the American characters ended up as either the victim, or the perpetrator of a murder! Not the most reassuring news for an anxious mother! The scenery and buildings, though are wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


Nope, thank goodness! LOL :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello, did you miss me? I think I will just write off last week! DD has been back in hospital yet again. :shock: Home today. We dont really know too much more than last time... anyway she has a cyst on her ovary that will be dealt with in a few weeks and doc will look for endometriosis at the same time... still dont know what the long term ongoing problem she has had that seems to have flared up big time since the infection the last few weeks. And.... this time doc called in a bowel specialist for an opinion... first doc wanted bowel doc to do colonoscopy/gastroscopy to see why she having nasty bowel spasms constantly for 3 weeks and on and off over last 18 months or so.... bowel doc comes in and says why havent you had a scan? Yeah well mum has been asking for 3 weeks! So scan that day. And of course nothing really showed except inflamation (which we already knew) and the cyst (which we had known). So bowel doc never did come back but spoke to other doc and said he is happy to see her down the track but didnt want to do any scopes at this stage. Good grief. Anwya she has been sent home and seems not too bad, mind you she is having tramadol, panadol, buscopan regularly . It has been a pretty hectic week between hospital and doing shifts with Serena. I am exhausted.
> 
> I will have to rely on the summaries pretty much (thanks ladies) to know what is happening on here.
> 
> Big Hugs to all.


Its a long slow process finding out what is going on with Sarah. What a relief once it is found. Not easy when all this is going on. What has happened about them moving house?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's going to be a little knitter soon.
> They do get a tad grumpy when hungry don't they?


Just a tad. The only times I've seen her angry are when she thinks she should be fed- NOW


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> http://mashable.com/2016/03/18/seattle-gas-station-funny-signs/#1TRThw9yRkqE
> 
> self explanatory!


Very good indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


i must say I have been enjoying the foul puns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is a liberty bodice? Never heard of that.


I've been wondering the same thing. Thought it might be becuase we don't get that cold- but clearly not as you sure do. Was it all the UKers I wonder? Julie was a UKer at that stage in her life. I can't remeebr all those who commented although I know a number were from the UK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you razz all you want to - you aren't the first. i have only been on these socks - actually this sock for over two years. rotflmao --- sam


I do have some pairs hanging around for at least that long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Thought it might be becuase we don't get that cold- but clearly not as you sure do. Was it all the UKers I wonder? Julie was a UKer at that stage in her life. I can't remeebr all those who commented although I know a number were from the UK.


A liberty bodice first came about when women wore them instead of the heavy boned Victorian corsets but later evolved into a garment worn by children in cold damp weather 
They were called by a different name in America and I think you have to be Of a certain age to remember them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Mary . Well done Mathew . Look forward to seeing what you enter


Me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like your niece has/is doing a great job raising your niece and nephews. And you have every right to brag about Hannah! Congratulations, Hannah!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Thought it might be becuase we don't get that cold- but clearly not as you sure do. Was it all the UKers I wonder? Julie was a UKer at that stage in her life. I can't remeebr all those who commented although I know a number were from the UK.


Yet Fan knew them as well!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Aw-w-w-w-w, Kate, that is so bad!! Y'all are going to drag this one out to the sorriest end, aren't you? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> More pics Cyclone Larry
> 
> Note, the cane farmers who could get harvesters into fields fast were able to recover some young green cane for processing, assuming they could get it to the mill.


Wow, 10 years ago already. I remember that, what a disaster.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Congratulations to Hannah. Oxford is indeed very selective in who they offer a place to, one of the top Universities in England. Oxford is a lovely city to live in and less than 30 miles from where I live. She should come!


I missed this one when Gwen postecd- congrats to Hannah. She really should take it up if she can- cost may be an issue for you of course but what an honour for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I wish they would all communicate. I guess we have a couple of things ruled out... they did a blood test to check pancreas... seems ok, gall bladder looks ok on the scan. So I guess that rules those two out for a start. It would have been good to have more tests done or even have a gastroenterologist come see her while she was in hospital... but that would make too much sense.. :roll:


Though a bowel surgeon would have been looking for Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis. They are both bowel issues (though Crohns can also be also higher up). Gastroenterologists tend to look higher up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Though a bowel surgeon would have been looking for Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis. They are both bowel issues (though Crohns can also be also higher up). Gastroenterologists tend to look higher up


Here, the radiologist did the colonoscopy and then a CT scan on our DD. Crohns was suspected in colonoscopy due to inflammation seen in the lower colon and from what I have discerned from DD, the CT scan confirmed it. Hope the diagnosis is finalized so treatment can begin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A liberty bodice first came about when women wore them instead of the heavy boned Victorian corsets but later evolved into a garment worn by children in cold damp weather
> They were called by a different name in America and I think you have to be Of a certain age to remember them


Well I'm older than you but not as cold here. 
Night all I'm off to bed. A problem with our temporary arangement is that the computer and the bed (and most other things actually) are all in the same room so when David wants to go to bed I need to get off the computer. And as he is working and doing a lot of the physical work here I guess I should be a bit considerate!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :?: I am wondering if it is safe to feed my yellow grape tomotoes to my furbaby? I am looking to add fresh fruit and veg to her diet as I cannot eat all I get, also cucumber and zuccinni?


My beagle loved these yellow grape tomatoes and would go out and snatch them off the plants herself. Vet said they were OK. Important not to feed real grapes of any kind to dogs as it kills them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I'm older than you but not as cold here.
> Night all I'm off to bed. A problem with our temporary arangement is that the computer and the bed (and most other things actually) are all in the same room so when David wants to go to bed I need to get off the computer. And as he is working and doing a lot of the physical work here I guess I should be a bit considerate!


Im to young to remember them , ( that was fun to write 😄 ) it's just what I've read and remembered , it was cotton vests or thermals for me when I was little depending on the season


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> LOL on the fowl jokes!! I know once they get started they're hard to stop!


I think they are all eggshellant


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Mother making me wear a liberty bodice until the end of May no matter how warm the weather. Now how many of us are old enough to remember liberty bodices??!! :roll: :roll:


What's a liberty bodice?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Now that is the chicken's way out. You need something to crow about.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Aw-w-w-w-w, Kate, that is so bad!! Y'all are going to drag this one out to the sorriest end, aren't you? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you are on Facebook, you would be able to vote. I will be giving more information as time gets closer. Voting is done on Facebook and in person at the Grand Rapid's art museum in Grand Rapids, Michigan. That means that Matthew will have his drawing on display in the Grand Rapids art museum. It also gives his recognition for the work he does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was toatally out of last week as I had no internet- Kate ended up doing most. She started just filling in until the internet got going and ended up with the mammoth task of all week. If I had known it was going to take all week we would have got Julie involved earlier. Back to normal this week.


It was fine, although I am not so good at cutting it down as you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


I'm sure Matthew will do well in the competition. His drawings are exceptional.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, have to say fowl day is a cheep joke,! only ones I know will get pun are Kate, Sonja, and Gwen.


fie on you....I got it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> I call FOUL -- non teachers will get the yolk, I mean joke.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You were fortunate not to have the skin burns. I did 7 weeks 5 days a week of radiation and the left side of my neck was purple it was so burned and some open sores bleeding from it. Then during the same time did 7 weeks 1 day a week of chemo that made me sick to my stomach. But God was so good and I'm now cancer free. Oh and the radiation destroyed most of my salivary glands so have extreme dry mouth. But considering the alternative I'd go through it all again if I had to.


That sounds pretty awful. I was lucky. Didn't really have any after effects other than being very tired.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> If you are on Facebook, you would be able to vote. I will be giving more information as time gets closer. Voting is done on Facebook and in person at the Grand Rapid's art museum in Grand Rapids, Michigan. That means that Matthew will have his drawing on display in the Grand Rapids art museum. It also gives his recognition for the work he does.


So pleased for Matthew. Voted for him last year and look forward to giving my support again. Still looking forward to your visit this summer too!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.


Congratulations to Hannah - something to be proud of.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I wish they would all communicate. I guess we have a couple of things ruled out... they did a blood test to check pancreas... seems ok, gall bladder looks ok on the scan. So I guess that rules those two out for a start. It would have been good to have more tests done or even have a gastroenterologist come see her while she was in hospital... but that would make too much sense.. :roll:


I'm sure they have considered this , but have they liked at lactose intolerance?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> What's a liberty bodice?


Check this Budasha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_bodice


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Check this Budasha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_bodice


Thanks for that site. I can't remember what I wore as a child but don't think it was that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I missed this one when Gwen postecd- congrats to Hannah. She really should take it up if she can- cost may be an issue for you of course but what an honour for her.


I fully agree- there is tremendous Kudos just being given the place- but how much better to have actually taken it up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was fine, although I am not so good at cutting it down as you!


You should have spoken up Kate- I think I have to have been a bit unobservant- next time let me know if something like this happens!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you. What are you knitting.
Gwen, wow, Oxford. You have every right to brag. Your niece sounds like a wonderful mom and her children wonderful teens.
Tami, healing energy sent your way. I pray you will get your energy back soon. Glad family could pitch in and help. Do you know what is causing your low energy?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, how great to be thinner than you thought!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, good to see your post. What have you been up to?
One of my knitting ladies is having a 90th birthday luncheon today. Her daughter is hostess sing. I haven't met her daughter and I'm looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, so exciting for your daughter and an honor to be invited. During the year we lived in England, we spent about 6 weeks in Oxford. It was wonderful!!! I envy her.

My week of Spring Break is up today at noon. The girls will start dribbling back. I'm going to pick up some milk and fresh fruit for them. Chef will be back to prepare lunch and dinner tomorrow. I think the house is looking good--the plugged up shower drain has been cleaned out (all that long hair--ugh!!!) the outlet where the flames where coming out (what the heck was that all about?) has been repaired, all the trash is out, the dishes are done and put away (from my two nights of entertaining--knitting group and book club,) and all is well. I've missed them!

My Annie cat has been diagnosed with diabetes, so poor daughter is facing more than we both bargained for. She's given her sister's cat insulin, and has come to love Annie, so kitty is in good hands. I will try to make her accept some $ to help with this big additional expense. 

I think next month is the month that contracts for the next academic year are handed out, or not. I'm not very worried about it. What will be will be, but I've had pretty good feedback from board members and from the girls. I think it will be fun and interesting to spend the summer on campus. 

I'm about a week past due a haircut. Do you know that feeling?

I have done some more rows on the infamous mitten. I find it so intense, I can only work on it a short time, I I do like doing it, and the pattern is truly beautiful.

After having a couple days of near 70F, it has cooled down a little. We even had some snow yesterday, but today is sunny, and I took the trash out in just street clothes, no jacket! Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one 
So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ? 
I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting .This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


Lovely! What a pretty blue and I really like that cable!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and thanking Sam and the summary Queens for their kind work in making my life happy.
> Prayers for those in trouble and needing healing. I think of them as my extended brothers and sisters.
> Molly back from the vet..still in diabetic remission with bl. sugar 80, wt 43 pounds. Hurrah for both of us. Vet says see her in a month and keep doing what we are doing. Both of us are just trying to be more healthy.
> This evening is the Provo City Center temple cultural celebration..it will be live streamed and I will watch it. It is a joyous thing for our community to have a beautiful old/new refurbished building back again after it was destroyed by fire 2 years ago. If anyone chooses, they can watch it live streamed..just google Provo City Center celebration live stream.


Wonderful news on Molly!!
I love seeing old buildings in need of repair for whatever reason, being restored, so much history in old buildings and the architecture is usually so interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks Sam for the recipes they're some good sounding ones as usual. I think I'll make a list and go shopping for some of the ingredients. Also thanks for the summary it helped so much as I've not been on here lately my computer seems to be a magnet for trouble but found some things to do to prevent it.
> We've had some decent weather here and early flowers up Today it feels Wintery and I think we're supposed to get some more you know what!
> Some changes here, my son and family are going to move in and take care of things and my daughter and I will be moving to an apartment till she finds a place. It will be definitely be a new experience for me but I'm looking forward to less distractions. I'm hoping to do more knitting, spinning etc. I'd still like to find a job in a garden center although I know it would be hard on my hip but if I have to have hip pain I'd rather be doing that than cashiering at Wal mart I think. We'll see.
> I hope everyone is well and keep you all in my prayers. nittergma


I agree, if you have to have pain, you may as well enjoy what you are doing that brings on the pain. 
Hope you all find a lovely place, we've got lots of adventures going on on the KTP lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Thought it might be becuase we don't get that cold- but clearly not as you sure do. Was it all the UKers I wonder? Julie was a UKer at that stage in her life. I can't remeebr all those who commented although I know a number were from the UK.


Maybe we had them here but I'm too young? :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Winds Free said:


> Sam - Haven't heard many good things about Aspen Dental. A friend has never worn his permanent set, still using a temporary set. Hope you have better luck. :-D


Welcome to Sam's table. Good to have you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A liberty bodice first came about when women wore them instead of the heavy boned Victorian corsets but later evolved into a garment worn by children in cold damp weather
> They were called by a different name in America and I think you have to be Of a certain age to remember them


We had " undershirts". Just a thin t- shirt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


Tiswas?? That's a new one on me.
The bunting is beautiful! Such a pretty cable & beautiful blue but I'm glad it's you having to pick up all those stitches. I hate doing that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather that typhoon must have been terrible, such devastation. Makes me glad I live in the frozen north far inland, we get w few tornados but nothing like that.
Not great you had to frog your sweater but isn't it nice to know you need it smaller

Machristie, I don't think you will need to worry about getting your contract renewed, seems like the girls love you & you enjoy it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so exciting for your daughter and an honor to be invited. During the year we lived in England, we spent about 6 weeks in Oxford. It was wonderful!!! I envy her.
> 
> My week of Spring Break is up today at noon. The girls will start dribbling back. I'm going to pick up some milk and fresh fruit for them. Chef will be back to prepare lunch and dinner tomorrow. I think the house is looking good--the plugged up shower drain has been cleaned out (all that long hair--ugh!!!) the outlet where the flames where coming out (what the heck was that all about?) has been repaired, all the trash is out, the dishes are done and put away (from my two nights of entertaining--knitting group and book club,) and all is well. I've missed them!
> 
> ...


Your life has worked out so much fun with the girls- it is great to hear the enjoyment in your reports! I do hope all goes well with the next round of contracts.
I am so sorry to hear of Annie Cat's problem- diabetes is such a bugbear- I do hope your daughter will allow you to contribute, rather than taking the whole burden herself.
The haircut is something I gave up on years ago- I wear my hair long!
I have managed to forget your mitten.
Do you have a camera function to show us what you are doing?
I am so glad our weather is starting to cool- it heats up towards evening though, which is a bit tiresome- because it makes it harder to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


I am so glad you've been able to get on with your knitting, Sonja- you have so much on your plate- makes my worries seem so trivial. The navy is part of the design? The picking up of stitches has to be about my least preferred part of the knitting process, but a friend was saying just use your stitch markers to divide evenly, so that is what I will be doing on the second sleeve of the Guernsey.
I love the effect of the navy on the paler blue, it looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tiswas?? That's a new one on me.
> The bunting is beautiful! Such a pretty cable & beautiful blue but I'm glad it's you having to pick up all those stitches. I hate doing that


I am familiar with tiswas- but have no idea from where- it could have been one of my mum's sayings- perhaps, because she lived and trained/worked in York for five years in the 30's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes she has checked out the Eurorail pass but hasn't purchased it yet. I am very impressed with the way she is checking into all the things she needs to plan for while in Madrid. Right now she is waiting to hear from her prospective roommate; may be sharing an apartments with a young woman whose current roommate will be going home for the summer . She is also excited about possibly visiting Scotland. KateB has graciously offered her a place to stay for a short visit if she is able to work it out. Am I jealous? Oh yes I am; but in a nice way and very supportive. She (DD) is footing this expense pretty much on her own too. We've given her some $$ but she has been saving up for this endeavor herself.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Congrats to Hannah! I think it costs a fortune to go to university in another country, at least our friends daughter had to pay big bucks to go in London.did she check out the Eurorail pass yet for her time in Madrid?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As much as I would miss her I am hoping she will decide to attend once there is an opening and assuming it will occur after the Madrid study abroad. I certainly will encourage her to do so. Her best friend is there now. She was there for one term already and was invited back. (DD's best friend also is a cousin of DD's boyfriend.)



angelam said:


> Congratulations to Hannah. Oxford is indeed very selective in who they offer a place to, one of the top Universities in England. Oxford is a lovely city to live in and less than 30 miles from where I live. She should come!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to Hannah - something to be proud of.


Congratulations to your daughter from me too Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It wasnt a gastroenterologist they called in (I think I wish it was), it was a bowel surgeon. I think we will need to go back to GP and get referral for gastric specialist. I have been wondering if its Crohns or something of the sort....


Maybe your daughter should try going gluten free Cathy . My son kept his ulcer colitis under control by going totally gluten free . A good side effect of going gluten free was that the eczema he had on his hands disappeared completely


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I am hoping that once the spot is available to her that she will go. I know it will be expensive but we will help her out as much as possible. She has been very good about putting aside $$ for school. Most of her paycheck goes into savings just for that and living at home saves her quite a bit. But, in the end the decision will be her's to make.


Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree- there is tremendous Kudos just being given the place- but how much better to have actually taken it up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does it look ok???? Oh my goodness Sonja it looks fabulous! I really like the cables and overall design of the sack.


Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to be busy with family so I'm fine, just won't be on. This silly computer is driving me crazy too. Had to wait a half hour for that little round rainbow ball to quit rolling every time I change a page or even just want to scroll up or down. Hugs to all. I PM'd you Gwen regarding Hannah but just had to say BRAVO to her. I'm wondering if there could be some financial aid somehow to have her go or if you could do a find raiser. What a fantastic opportunity and one of the best invitations in the world. The opportunity of a lifetime and offered to so few. DH's sister went there in Jurisprudence and it is a culture within a culture. Not seen by many. It is a closed campus, at least it was when SIL was there. You have to be invited to even go on the grounds to see it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I wonder if this might help, some information I came across when working for a soap making shop. Calendula oil at 4% strength in a good natural cream base, can help with the burn side effects of radiotherapy. Helps the skin heal faster, redness vanishes faster. I understand that some cancer units do encourage the use of this and find it better than some of the standard burns creams that may be used. Calendula oil is extracted from the petals of the Pot marigold or C. officinalis, not the ornamental variety and is useful in a number of ways.


Thanks for this info. I have made a note of it and will see about getting some for her if needed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Lovely! What a pretty blue and I really like that cable!!


Thank you , I'll be glad when it's finished

Got my fingers crossed that you get a new contract but you don't need any extra help , you are happy working there and the girls like you that's the two most important things


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you to all that have congratulted DD about Oxford. I have passed your comments along to her and she really appreciated them. I'm going to go check out the daily digest then knit some. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tiswas?? That's a new one on me.
> The bunting is beautiful! Such a pretty cable & beautiful blue but I'm glad it's you having to pick up all those stitches. I hate doing that


I've basically been a bit down in the dumps And restless 
Glad you like the bunting I have now got all the stitches picked up on the other side . Then I have to crochet round the hood that should be fun


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I am hoping that once the spot is available to her that she will go. I know it will be expensive but we will help her out as much as possible. She has been very good about putting aside $$ for school. Most of her paycheck goes into savings just for that and living at home saves her quite a bit. But, in the end the decision will be her's to make.


She would be wise to go. Apart from it being one of the top universities in the word, the city is lovely and being able to include Oxford on her cv certainly wouldn't do harm for her future. But it's her choice, as you say.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats to Hannah.

Also, congrats to Matthew for being invited back to the art competition - I'll be watching Facebook for the voting instructions.

Machriste - we start Spring break tomorrow and then our daughter starts hers the week after that. I guess it's been successful at spreading out those vacation periods for schools. I hope you are invited back; what a great way to spend these years. My Mom often commented that she should become housekeeper/cook for a priest's house when all of us kids left home -- but I think she would have loved "house mother" even more. We didn't even have college on our radarscopes so I doubt any of us knew then that such a thing existed. I think it's fantastic for you and you're obviously doing a great job.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> i must say I have been enjoying the foul puns.


Eggsactly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I am hoping that once the spot is available to her that she will go. I know it will be expensive but we will help her out as much as possible. She has been very good about putting aside $$ for school. Most of her paycheck goes into savings just for that and living at home saves her quite a bit. But, in the end the decision will be her's to make.


I would have given anything to have had a place at Oxford, never did well enough. It is great that Hannah is being so independent! And all the best for her for (Madrid?).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

martina said:


> Eggsactly.


We have to be careful when we strut like peacocks as to not fall and get a goose egg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you've been able to get on with your knitting, Sonja- you have so much on your plate- makes my worries seem so trivial. The navy is part of the design? The picking up of stitches has to be about my least preferred part of the knitting process, but a friend was saying just use your stitch markers to divide evenly, so that is what I will be doing on the second sleeve of the Guernsey.
> I love the effect of the navy on the paler blue, it looks pretty good to me.


Nobodies worries are trivial Julie just different . Money and bills bring their own kind of worry . but for now I'm not going to worry about either

When I pick up stitches I divide using stitch markers then I know exactly how many sts I need , still hate doing it . Kept thinking there was a hole till I remembered the buttonholes


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Nobodies worries are trivial Julie just different . Money and bills bring their own kind of worry . but for now I'm not going to worry about either
> 
> When I pick up stitches I divide using stitch markers then I know exactly how many sts I need , still hate doing it . Kept thinking there was a hole till I remembered the buttonholes


I hate picking up stitches, but when I really have to do it, I just divide up the piece I am picking up from with ordinary pins, usually at about 10 stitch intervals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the cables.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 20 March '16
First Day Of Spring

And i just ran across an article that said it was the first day of spring and you should eat this.

Asparagus with Lemon Sauce - Libbie Summers

Makes: 8 servings
Serving Size: 4 1/2 ounces asparagus plus 5 tablespoons sauce
Yields: 2 1/2 cups Meyer Lemon Sauce
Start to Finish: 45 mins

Ingredients

1 lemon or Meyer lemon
6 egg yolks
½ cup cold water
½ cup butter, melted
½ teaspoon sea salt
Pinch cayenne pepper
2 ¼ pounds asparagus, trimmed
½ tablespoon Chive blossoms, snipped fresh chives, or edible flowers

Directions

1. For lemon sauce, finely shred 1 teaspoon peel from lemon and juice lemon to get 5 teaspoons; set peel and juice aside.

2. In a large heatproof bowl whisk together egg yolks and the 1/2 cup cold water until light and mixture expands four times in size (about 5 minutes).

3. Place bowl over a large saucepan of simmering water (bowl should not touch water) and continue to whisk for 4 minutes.

4. With bowl still over simmering water, use a rubber spatula to scrape sides of bowl and fold mixture until eggs reach 160 degrees F.

5. Remove from heat.

6. Gradually whisk in butter, lemon juice, salt, and cayenne pepper.

7. Meanwhile, in a large pot cook asparagus in boiling water for 3 to 4 minutes or until crisp-tender.

8. Drain. Transfer asparagus to a large bowl of ice water to cool. Drain.

9. Serve with lemon sauce.

10. Top with lemon peel and chive blossoms.

From the Test Kitchen

DON'T CURDLE YOUR EGGS: While beating egg mixture over the simmering water, make sure to use a rubber spatula to scrape the sides of the bowl. Don't allow egg to cook onto the side of the bowl.

Cook asparagus as directed. Transfer to a storage container; cover and chill for up to 24 hours. Transfer to a platter. Let stand at room temperature for 1 hour before serving.

Nutrition Facts (Asparagus with Lemon Sauce): Per serving: 157 kcal cal., 15 g fat - (9 g sat. fat, 1 g polyunsaturated fat, 4 g monounsatured fat), 169 mg chol., 247 mgsodium, 3 g carb., 1 g fiber, 1 g sugar, 4 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/asparagus-with-lemon-sauce/?esrc=nwbhgdr032016a&did=11805

Today is Burn A Snowman Day. Snowman Burning Day marks a change in seasons, and the transition from winter into spring. This is a traditional celebration by American and Swiss citizens to mark an end to winter.

Why not celebrate by designing a (flammable) snowman, and inviting friends to share in the fun? Some events involve elaborate spectacles, up to and including exploding snowmen!

Today is Quilting Day. In 1991, the National Quilting Association decided to create a special day to celebrate and inspire lovers of quilting and to encourage others to take up this charming and addictive craft. Quilting Day was born, and has been celebrated ever since by quilt and patchwork lovers every spring.

Quilting is basically a form of sewing where small pieces of fabric are stitched together. It has been practised for hundreds of years and is particularly associated with the pioneering culture of North America; many famous quilting block patterns, such as Log Cabin, Wild Geese and Tree of Life were created in this period.

You could mark Quilting Day by joining a quilting group and learning how to make your own quilt  there are numerous classes throughout the country that will teach you different stitches and embellishing techniques. If you are already an experienced quilter then why not share your love with the next generation?

Today is Kiss Your Fiance Day. We all need a bit of romance in our lives and Kiss Your Fiancé Day is an ideal opportunity to indulge your romantic side. This special day is more than just an excuse to kiss your loved one; its also an opportunity to relax and unwind.

Kiss Your Fiancé Day was created as a reminder to couples who are busy planning their wedding day to take some time off and enjoy each other. As kissing is therapeutic and relaxing, theres no better way to unwind than with a good kiss. Why not use the day as an excuse to plan a special date night, such as an evening out at the cinema or to a restaurant, or cook a special meal for your partner.

Planning a wedding is one of the most stressful times in anyones life, so take the day as a reminder to have some fun, too.

Today is World Story Telling Day. Once upon a time, a long time ago (well, actually, back in 1991 in Sweden), a Storytelling Day was held. The ethos behind this event caught on around the globe, and now we celebrate World Storytelling Day on an international level.

The aim of World Storytelling Day is to celebrate the art of oral storytelling, with as many people as possible around the world telling and listening to stories in their own languages on the same day. People taking part can link up with others around the globe who are also contributing  making it a truly international festival that creates new friends and promotes positive understanding of cultures around the world!

So, go on, sit down with your friends and loved ones and join the United Nations of storytellers on this day of celebrating cultural folklore and the art of oral storytelling! Why not spin a yarn, and pass down your stories to the next generation?

Today is Proposal Day. Proposal Day was created as a way for many people to come together and ask for their partners hand in marriage. Unfortunately, its impossible to pinpoint exactly when this day was proposed since so many people have claimed the idea as their own. But as you can tell, its extremely popular and may even rival Valentines Day eventually.

Many times in the past, people have wanted to propose in a romantic and quirky way but had problems with self-confidence and lack of courage. With Proposal Day, these people have their unique way of proposing by being in a large group all doing it together.

These groups use social media to chose a meeting place to all come together. This happens all around the world.
Of course, this doesnt mean that people have to propose only on this day, its a fun idea. You should propose when the time feels right.

Today is Won't You Be My Neighbor Day. Any day can be a beautiful day in the neighborhood  and Wont you Be My Neighbor Day, is no exception!

Wont You Be My Neighbor Day is a day to remember and honor Fred Rogers, that iconic childrens TV presenter of Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. His show reached its heyday in popularity back in the 1970s and 80s, and repeats can still be seen today. Gentle, soft-spoken Mr. Rogers was a mainstay for preschoolers and their parents; teaching them that respect of those around you and a good attitude were just as important as learning your colors and letters.

Why not don a 70s style sweater today, and speak softly to your partner? Be mindful of how you can show kindness and patience in explaining a simple concept to a child (or perhaps even to a work colleague!) After all, its a beautiful day for a neighbor  and for being neighborly!

Today is Ravioli Day. Oh, la, la, get your eggs and flour ready and your favourite Italian music on  because its Ravioli Day!

Ravioli is any type of filled pasta thats been sealed up. So, whether you have a penchant for tortellini, the humble ravioli, or the not-so-common agnolotti, they are all types of ravioli and deserve to be celebrated!
It may seem daunting to even consider making ravioli from scratch; and indeed, there are many good ready-made versions available if you are pressed for time or lacking in confidence. However, you dont even need a pasta maker to make a nice raviolo (a large, single filled pasta shape) for your dinner. Simply roll out a part of your pasta dough very finely on your worktop, fill with a filling of your choice, seal with a top layer of pasta, and then boil for 2-3 minutes. Serve with a tomato or cream-based sauce for a lovely, memorable meal on this day where we salute the ravioli!

Homemade Four Cheese Ravioli Recipe by Callie1025

"Great homemade Italian ravioli recipe that I have recreated to taste like the ravioli at Maggiano's restaurant. Don't be intimidated by the large list of ingredients, it is well worth it!"

4 servings -1270 calories 
Prep: 45 m
Cook: 15 m
Ready In: 2 hr

Ingredients

Ravioli Dough:

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 pinch salt
1 teaspoon olive oil
2 eggs
1 1/2 tablespoons water

Ravioli Filling:

1 (8 ounce) container ricotta cheese
1 (4 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup provolone cheese, shredded
1 egg
1 1/2 teaspoons dried parsley

Pesto-Alfredo Cream Sauce:

2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cloves garlic, crushed
3 tablespoons prepared basil pesto sauce
2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 (24 ounce) jar marinara sauce

Egg Wash:

1 egg
1 tablespoon water

Directions

The Dough:

1. Mound the flour and salt together on a work surface and form a well.

2. Beat the teaspoon of olive oil, 2 eggs, and water in a bowl.

3. Pour half the egg mixture into the well.

4. Begin mixing the egg with the flour with one hand; use your other hand to keep the flour mound steady.

5. Add the remaining egg mixture and knead to form a dough.

6. Knead the dough until smooth, 8 to 10 minutes; add more flour if the dough is too sticky. Form the dough into a ball and wrap tightly with plastic. Refrigerate for 1 hour.

The Ravioli Filling

1. While the dough is resting, prepare the ravioli filling. Combine the ricotta cheese, cream cheese, mozzarella cheese, provolone cheese, egg, and parsley and mix well.

Set the filling aside.

Making The Cream Sauce:

1. Heat 2 tablespoons of olive oil in a skillet over medium heat.

2. Add the crushed garlic and pesto sauce and cook for one minute.

3. Pour in the heavy cream, raise the heat to high, and bring the sauce to a boil.

4. Reduce the heat and simmer for 5 minutes.

5. Add the Parmesan cheese and stir until the cheese melts.

6. Remove the pan from the heat and keep warm.

The Marinara Sauce:

1. Meanwhile, in a separate saucepan, warm the marinara sauce over medium-low heat.

Preheat an oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

Making The Egg Wash:

1. Beat the egg with the tablespoon of water to make the egg wash.

Making the Ravioli:

1. Roll out the pasta dough into thin sheets no thicker than a nickel.

2. To assemble the ravioli, brush the egg wash over a sheet of pasta.

3. Drop the filling mixture on the dough by teaspoonfuls about one inch apart.

4. Cover the filling with the top sheet of pasta, pressing out the air from around each portion of filling.

5. Press firmly around the filling to seal.

6. Cut into individual ravioli with a knife or pizza cutter. Seal the edges.

7. Fill a large pot with lightly salted water and bring to a rolling boil over high heat.

8. Stir in the ravioli, and return to a boil.

9. Cook uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the ravioli float to the top and the filling is hot, 4 to 8 minutes. Drain well.

10. Grease a baking sheet.

11. Place the cooked ravioli on the sheet pan and bake in the preheated oven until brown, about 4 minutes.

12. To serve the ravioli, divide them among four warmed serving bowls.

13. Drizzle the marinara sauce over the ravioli and then top with the cream sauce.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/213131/homemade-four-cheese-ravioli/

Today is International Day Of Happiness Day. The International Day of Happiness was introduced by the General Assembly of the United Nations during 2012 and was celebrated for the first time in 2013. Through seminars and educational tips and tools, the aim is to educate and increase public awareness of the benefits of happiness.

The original idea came from the Kingdom of Bhutan in the Himalayan region of Asia. There, the population is thought by many to be among the happiest in the world due to the holistic approach to life and the amount of importance which is placed on the well being of people and communities, as much as material wealth.

For everyone, the day is a useful reminder that in general happiness does not necessarily come from buying and consuming, or from being famous or glamorous  but often from friends, family and emotional well being. Internationally, there are many events and websites in which people may participate.

What was the name of the first James Bond movie, released in 1962?

Dr. No
Goldfinger
From Russia with Love
Diamonds are Forever

Pistol shrimp can make a noise loud enough to break glass.

March 20
1957 - Spike Lee
(1928-2003) - Fred Rogers

March 20, 1969
Rock musician John Lennon of the Beatles married Yoko Ono in Gibraltar.

Answer: Dr. No is the first film in the James Bond film series, and thus the first to star Sean Connery as Bond. Released in 1962 in the UK, it paved the way for all future Bond films. It introduced Ursula Andress as the first Bond girl. The movie was based on the 1958 novel of the same name by Ian Fleming. In the film, James Bond is sent to Jamaica to investigate the disappearance of a fellow British agent. The trail leads him to the underground base of Dr. No, who is plotting to disrupt an early American space launch with a radio beam weapon. Although the first of the Bond books to be made into a film, Dr. No was not the first of Fleming's novels, Casino Royale being the debut for the character; the film makes a few references to threads from earlier books.

Did you get this one right? I didn't.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ago- I wear my hair long!
> I have managed to forget your mitten.
> Do you have a camera function to show us what you are doing?
> I am so glad our weather is starting to cool- it heats up towards evening though, which is a bit tiresome- because it makes it harder to sleep.


I do have a camera function (I think) I just haven't figured out how to get photos I've take with my phone to show up on this Forum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nobodies worries are trivial Julie just different . Money and bills bring their own kind of worry . but for now I'm not going to worry about either
> 
> When I pick up stitches I divide using stitch markers then I know exactly how many sts I need , still hate doing it . Kept thinking there was a hole till I remembered the buttonholes


I was thinking of using the coloured paper clips I have as markers- more secure than an ordinary pin, and lots of different colours to help with the count. Silly how something so simple as using the markers can have failed to occur to me!
It is true that no-one can estimate how much a person worries about something that someone else may take as just routine.
I would not like to be facing what you have to everyday though, Sonja. Makes me very glad that Bronwen seems to handle her health issues herself- although sometimes it is almost worse when you find out well after the fact.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I do have a camera function (I think) I just haven't figured out how to get photos I've take with my phone to show up on this Forum!


It's all at the bottom of the Reply or Quote Reply box, you choose your computer file and just follow the instuctions- provided you have uploaded your photos to your computer. (or should that be a download?!)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's all at the bottom of the Reply or Quote Reply box, you choose your computer file and just follow the instuctions- provided you have uploaded your photos to your computer. (or should that be a download?!)


Thanks Julie. I'll need to "screw up my courage and give it a try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


I wouldn't have picked it as a lack of forethought- often done that way. And indeed the button band tends to fit better when added on rather than knitted in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you've been able to get on with your knitting, Sonja- you have so much on your plate- makes my worries seem so trivial. The navy is part of the design? The picking up of stitches has to be about my least preferred part of the knitting process, but a friend was saying just use your stitch markers to divide evenly, so that is what I will be doing on the second sleeve of the Guernsey.
> I love the effect of the navy on the paler blue, it looks pretty good to me.


If you aren't picking up a set number of stitches pick up a stitch in 3 rows miss a row and continue to the end, this gives a good even band that fits well.
While I don't like picking up sttiches often it looks best. I do find for example that best for button bands- better fit than knitted in and sewn on bands don't look as good IMHO.
And I am heading back to doing bigger items seamed- the seam adds body and support unfortunately. Items like the Guerneseys are different as they have so much support in the pattern already so not an issue. But I find that plain adult cardigans and jumpers hang without the seams. Maybe I should try firmer tension- but then it would take so much more time to knit that better to seam! I don't think it would be a n issue for babies and children- must do somefor Eliazabeth and see. 
Items look nice seamless but it is in the wearing that I find they aren't so good.
Being a loose knitter probably doesn't help though I do change needle size.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am familiar with tiswas- but have no idea from where- it could have been one of my mum's sayings- perhaps, because she lived and trained/worked in York for five years in the 30's.


In a tis or a tissy but not heard tiswas- and never heard from Mum whose father was from Yorkshire.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> In a tis or a tissy but not heard tiswas- and never heard from Mum whose father was from Yorkshire.


My mum used to say that, her family were from Lancashire, and Isle of Man.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Does it look ok???? Oh my goodness Sonja it looks fabulous! I really like the cables and overall design of the sack.


Thank you very much Gwen , that's really nice of you to say . The body including the cables were very easy . It's the pick up stitches and buttonband rows that are taking so long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the cables.


Thank you Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> So pleased for Matthew. Voted for him last year and look forward to giving my support again. Still looking forward to your visit this summer too!!


Thank you. I am looking forward to meeting you as well. I told Matthew about the opportunity to meet up with you. He doesn't show a lot of expression most of the time, but he does enjoy KAP and getting to meet so many of the knitters. He really does feel comfortable with our group. It does help that people know that he is autistic and art is his passion. He has fallen in love with yarn and patterns after hanging out with so many knitters. He will go into the yarn shops and start feeling yarns. Next thing I know a skein of yarn is telling Matthew to take it home and get mom to knit it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, good to know it's national quilting day, ive been quilting mst of the day, I want to get everything finished up before spring work starts, I hate having UFOs hanging about. 
I darned in the ends on 2 pr of mitts, I'm trying to fill up the box for the school for next fall, so far only 3 pair & 1 hat, I better get to it.

I love ravioli, or most pasta for that atter, wish DH would eat more of it.

Gwen, I'm sure Hannah is going to have a great adventure.
DS face timed me from Thailand this morning, He says he's loving it there, people are nice, it's beautiful & inexpensive. Next week he is planning to do scuba diving certification, says it costs 1/2 to do it there as here. He is travelling with 2 friends & they are staying in hostels


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


The sleep sack is simply stunning. What an accomplished knitter you have become over the past year or so. It is always a treat to see what you have been working on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, Matthew! How many pieces will he display? I think his butterfly would win 1st prize for sure
> Edit:
> I see I should have read farther, the horse is for the competition.


This competition allows up to 3 pieces of art but only if they are part of one large entry. If he did a panoramic view over 3 pieces then he could enter all 3 otherwise he is only allowed one piece. Last year it was suggested to go bigger with the drawing so he is doing a larger drawing to enter. Framing will be a bit more costly as well. He is talking about putting a price on it to see if it will sell. If it sells, I would recover the framing cost and Matthew would keep half of the profit and donate the other half to the Carolla wild horse foundation which would be a tribute to June and her family.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to meeting you as well. I told Matthew about the opportunity to meet up with you. He doesn't show a lot of expression most of the time, but he does enjoy KAP and getting to meet so many of the knitters. He really does feel comfortable with our group. It does help that people know that he is autistic and art is his passion. He has fallen in love with yarn and patterns after hanging out with so many knitters. He will go into the yarn shops and start feeling yarns. Next thing I know a skein of yarn is telling Matthew to take it home and get mom to knit it.


I am a novice water colorist; one of my teachers is a master drawer. If you would have the time, and if Mathew would like to meet her, I would try to arrange a visit to her studio when you are in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The sleep sack is simply stunning. What an accomplished knitter you have become over the past year or so. It is always a treat to see what you have been working on.


Thank you very much Mary for your lovely compliment . Just have to crochet round the hood part . I'll do that tomorrow . It's just one row which is good as I still haven't got round to learning more than the basics


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I am a novice water colorist; one of my teachers is a master drawer. If you would have the time, and if Mathew would like to meet her, I would try to arrange a visit to her studio when you are in the Twin Cities.


I will have to talk with Matthew and DH to see if that would work out. Due to the autism, Matthew processes things differently with his brain. That is why he does not take regular art classes. He does things in his own timing. The art class that he does take is for disabled people so he works more independently. I think he has enjoyed doing more ceramics this session. I know he has more pieces to bring home this week and next. I will be excited to see what he brings home. We are to arrive Friday afternoon/evening and the wedding is Saturday at 5 PM so we will have some time. We will depart Sunday morning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


It looks fantastic Sonja, I don't know what you're worried about, some Mum is going to love that for her baby.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> It looks fantastic Sonja, I don't know what you're worried about, some Mum is going to love that for her baby.


My feelings, precisely. It is a beautiful heirloom piece for a sweet baby.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings, precisely. It is a beautiful heirloom piece for a sweet baby.


Thank you Joyce and Mary . My oldest sons SIL is due to have a baby in a couple of weeks was hoping to knit in neutral colour as they don't know if it's a boy or a girl but thought I wouldn't have enough yarn so knit in this colour and will now have to make another one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would certainly help in the "tiredness' category - i had a friend who had radiation between 'nipple and knees' and he could barely move. --- sam



darowil said:


> I had a friend who kept up working her her 3 night shifts a week while having radiotherapy for breast cancer. Like your Mum a bit more tired than usual but that was all.
> And the aiming is so specific now that they can normally avoid surronding tissues as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your're right up there with the best of them sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think they are all eggshellant


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think is it beautiful as is all your work. beautiful color and stitches. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you gwen - i do hope she decides to go - what a fantastic experience it would be. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> As much as I would miss her I am hoping she will decide to attend once there is an opening and assuming it will occur after the Madrid study abroad. I certainly will encourage her to do so. Her best friend is there now. She was there for one term already and was invited back. (DD's best friend also is a cousin of DD's boyfriend.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When photos are on my phone I first send the by email to myself from the phone. Then I save the photo when I received the email to the pictures file on my computer. From there I can do a "quote reply" or "reply" from the forum and attach the photo. Of course this is very general dirctions but may help you. Good luck!


machriste said:


> I do have a camera function (I think) I just haven't figured out how to get photos I've take with my phone to show up on this Forum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Eggsactly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have to be careful when we strut like peacocks as to not fall and get a goose egg.


and another :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad he is with two others - safety in numbers. what a great adventure they are having. is this the son whose house you were working on? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good to know it's national quilting day, ive been quilting mst of the day, I want to get everything finished up before spring work starts, I hate having UFOs hanging about.
> I darned in the ends on 2 pr of mitts, I'm trying to fill up the box for the school for next fall, so far only 3 pair & 1 hat, I better get to it.
> 
> I love ravioli, or most pasta for that atter, wish DH would eat more of it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just froggd the Old Man of Stol shawl I've been working on. I somehow got off count with the edging and being fingering weight yarn it was just too fiddly for me to fix BUT I've now started on a scarf using the yarn that I actually like the way the colorway is presenting itself better so all is good. (*Pacer* you know the yarn....black, grays, purple). Hopefully I will get this pattern completed. Also working on a top for DD but am taking a little break for today from it. Need to think about the directions. I think I'm understanding them but want to let them stir around in my brain a bit to be sure.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will have to talk with Matthew and DH to see if that would work out. Due to the autism, Matthew processes things differently with his brain. That is why he does not take regular art classes. He does things in his own timing. The art class that he does take is for disabled people so he works more independently. I think he has enjoyed doing more ceramics this session. I know he has more pieces to bring home this week and next. I will be excited to see what he brings home. We are to arrive Friday afternoon/evening and the wedding is Saturday at 5 PM so we will have some time. We will depart Sunday morning.


Let me know the dates so I can get it on my calendar; the only conflict I have just now is Memorial day weekend--a grandchild's birthday in WI.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll wait and take a picture of the second sock or maybe after i wash the first sock. the leg part is a little bumpy - i kept gaining and loosing stitches - surprisingly there are no holes. lol i feel like i should frame these socks - my first pair. lol --- sam


Still working on my socks, first pair since my kids were babies. Just can't get them to fit properly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, good luck with socks. 
Night all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am familiar with tiswas- but have no idea from where- it could have been one of my mum's sayings- perhaps, because she lived and trained/worked in York for five years in the 30's.


Tiswas : a state is confusion and /or frustrated excitement. 
OR
Today is Saturday watch and smile; a children's Telly series running from January 1974 to April 1982.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, good luck with socks.
> Night all!


Thank you and good night sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Hannah, congratulations on the Oxford news.
> Matthew, good luck in the art competition.
> For the knit -along perhaps a scarf or a dish cloth would be suitable?.


Absolutely. We can all use a scarf or dishcloth! I will see what I can find for a dishcloth. Maybe I can draft a KAP 2016. I think Knit Picks has blank knitting graph paper for dishcloths.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to worry - finding my sock made up for it. lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I wish I could swap a little of your cold for some of my heat/humidity. We really need a storm to break the heat cycle. I have a friend who is suffering ongoing migraines from the weather pressure changes that we have as part of the current storm system cycles.


I'm sorry you are having so much heat and humidity. And that your friend is having migraines from it. I don't know if it will help or not, but have her drink a glass of grape juice. And someone here had a recipe that had Himalayan salt in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:50pm and I am exhausted. Got laundry done tonight and working on a baby dress. Marianna Mel pattern. Had an opportunity to talk to Greg tonight for a bit. I got a lot off my chest and gave him the opportunity to as well. There were tears but he knows I mean business. The look on his face when I told him I have an apt. It might have started to sink in. Wasn't long after our talk that he wanted to leave. Meh it had to be done. I feel so much more relief now. Going to bed as I can hardly keep my eyes open. Ttyl. Night.😴


I am glad you had a chance to talk to Greg and tell him how you really feel about everything, and him to also. You both have a lot to think about, especially Greg. But the relief of having that talk is why you are so exhausted now. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A liberty bodice first came about when women wore them instead of the heavy boned Victorian corsets but later evolved into a garment worn by children in cold damp weather
> They were called by a different name in America and I think you have to be Of a certain age to remember them


I see that StellaK said they were called undershirts here, and I do remember wearing those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, thank you. What are you knitting.
> Gwen, wow, Oxford. You have every right to brag. Your niece sounds like a wonderful mom and her children wonderful teens.
> Tami, healing energy sent your way. I pray you will get your energy back soon. Glad family could pitch in and help. Do you know what is causing your low energy?


I am suspecting that the meds are not adjusted correctly, though the Dr. thinks so. I am NOT happy with him, and am debating not going back to him. He came highly recommended, by my Dr., and by several nurses I know, and respect. I specifically asked for their recommendation. At first, he spoke to me in terms I could understand, and took his time with me. When I went back 2 weeks ago, he said all my numbers looked good, including my A1C. Then proceeded to push me to take a diabetic shot to loose weight! I do NOT do needles. You lay me down and don't let me see them to do my blood work. He took the pen type needle out of his jacket pocket and took the tip off exposing the needle. It took me 5 minutes with my hands in front of my face to make him listen to me about putting it away. I told my Dr. about it last week when I saw her. She told me not to go back, and she would find someone else for me. I was the second person to tell her about something similar with the same endocrinologist.

I think the dosage is too high. I am way too warm, and anything I do makes me even warmer. Think hot flash that starts at your toes and rises instantly to your head and makes you weak. I have to go sit down. I never have much energy anyway, but at least I could do the dishes and cook, ect. Vacuum and dust. The usual stuff. Now it's one at a time. And I have days I just tell DH he gets to cook, which means we eat out! :-D When I saw my Rhuemetologist and told them the dosage to add to my chart, the nurse had to modify the computer screen to get that particular dosage. She had asked if I was taking 30 or 60 mg. She had to look for the 90 mg dosage! I'm seldom cold anymore, but darn, I don't want to be this warm, and no energy to do anything. At least I am not down for a day or two after a good day, but still tire easily. Think I will be going to someone else. I am not a spotless type housekeeper, but still....

Today has been a good day. Yesterday we spent showing the rental. Today was ours. We went to a buffet breakfast, then to Michigan to the Henry Ford Museum that we took the kids and grands to a few weeks ago, and walked around for an hour and a half, before meeting friends for dinner, before driving 2 1/2 hours home. A good day! With lots of sunshine too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks Julie. I'll need to "screw up my courage and give it a try.


It is not particularly difficult, so long as they are in the computer files. Wishing you lots of courage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you aren't picking up a set number of stitches pick up a stitch in 3 rows miss a row and continue to the end, this gives a good even band that fits well.
> While I don't like picking up sttiches often it looks best. I do find for example that best for button bands- better fit than knitted in and sewn on bands don't look as good IMHO.
> And I am heading back to doing bigger items seamed- the seam adds body and support unfortunately. Items like the Guerneseys are different as they have so much support in the pattern already so not an issue. But I find that plain adult cardigans and jumpers hang without the seams. Maybe I should try firmer tension- but then it would take so much more time to knit that better to seam! I don't think it would be a n issue for babies and children- must do somefor Eliazabeth and see.
> Items look nice seamless but it is in the wearing that I find they aren't so good.
> Being a loose knitter probably doesn't help though I do change needle size.


I am a fairly 'spot on' knitter when it comes to tension- but fully agree that seams can give shape to the garment- especially like the double moss stitch tailored jacket I made a couple of years ago, to one of Kim Hargreaves' designs- to lazy to try and hunt out the photo of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> In a tis or a tissy but not heard tiswas- and never heard from Mum whose father was from Yorkshire.


I see Caren has come up with the exact derivation, further on from Margaret's post but obviously before this one!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!

I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!

Later......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tiswas : a state is confusion and /or frustrated excitement.
> OR
> Today is Saturday watch and smile; a children's Telly series running from January 1974 to April 1982.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> This competition allows up to 3 pieces of art but only if they are part of one large entry. If he did a panoramic view over 3 pieces then he could enter all 3 otherwise he is only allowed one piece. Last year it was suggested to go bigger with the drawing so he is doing a larger drawing to enter. Framing will be a bit more costly as well. He is talking about putting a price on it to see if it will sell. If it sells, I would recover the framing cost and Matthew would keep half of the profit and donate the other half to the Carolla wild horse foundation which would be a tribute to June and her family.


What a wonderful way to remember June!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a wonderful way to remember June!


It is a really kind thought. June would approve I feel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute easter baskets carol - well done. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!
> 
> I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
> It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm glad he is with two others - safety in numbers. what a great adventure they are having. is this the son whose house you were working on? --- sam


Yes, he's single & free except for the puppy so is gallivanting the world thus winter.
DS1 has a wife & 2 kids so no money for traveling now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!
> 
> I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
> It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!
> ...


Cute! 
How is your DIL doing now? Hope she is finally over the morning sickness. When is baby due?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?

Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club dud for the women's shelter


Looking good, Bonnie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Though a bowel surgeon would have been looking for Crohns and Ulcerative Colitis. They are both bowel issues (though Crohns can also be also higher up). Gastroenterologists tend to look higher up


 :thumbup: Yep I know. The pain IS higher up.. spasms. Because nothing showed on the scan the bowel surgeon wouldnt do a colonoscopy to look. The thing is if they schedule one down the track later on and its not inflamed, my understanding is that Crohns wont show....

Its tricky coz it could also be endometriosis they tell me. Well time will tell I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> I'm sure they have considered this , but have they liked at lactose intolerance?


Nope, no mention of that .... yet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i think is it beautiful as is all your work. beautiful color and stitches. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


They are gorgeous Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute easter baskets carol - well done. --- sam


They are lovely Carol


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


It looks fabulous! My mum used to say tiswas! LOL Good to hear that I am not the only one who kicks themselves up the backside. 
Take care Sonja, how is your son?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


Wow, they are lovely :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> and another :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't know what everyone's getting their feathers ruffled over. :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> and another :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't know what everyone's getting their feathers ruffled over. :roll: :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


Lovely quilts as always Bonnie. I'm sure the shelter will appreciate them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks fabulous! My mum used to say tiswas! LOL Good to hear that I am not the only one who kicks themselves up the backside.
> Take care Sonja, how is your son?


He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Oh no, I am sorry to hear that. I hope he manages to pick up some strength again soon. Does he have Ensure drinks? I had them for a couple of months after my cancer... I made them up with milk and added whatever flavouring I felt like.

BIG HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I know you must be so worried for him, Sonja - continued prayers for him and your family.


Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I know you must be so worried for him, Sonja - continued prayers for him and your family.


And from me too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And from me too.


Hey, Miss Julie - your Monday is about over and I am ready to jump on the little hamster wheel and start my week! Have a good evening and a pat for Ringo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yep I know. The pain IS higher up.. spasms. Because nothing showed on the scan the bowel surgeon wouldnt do a colonoscopy to look. The thing is if they schedule one down the track later on and its not inflamed, my understanding is that Crohns wont show....
> 
> Its tricky coz it could also be endometriosis they tell me. Well time will tell I guess.


But Crohns can be any where in the gut and so a colonoscopy wouldn't help if it is higher up- and may be too far in for endoscopy (Ulcerative Colitis on the other hand only affects the colon).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Thats not godson- is it the chemo knocking him?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But Crohns can be any where in the gut and so a colonoscopy wouldn't help if it is higher up- and may be too far in for endoscopy (Ulcerative Colitis on the other hand only affects the colon).


Am hoping to get her to see a Gastroenterlogist to see what they think?

Do you think thats the way to go...?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SugarSugar-hope that further tests finds what's going on. I'm hoping that when the cyst is taken care of, they'll be able to tell if it's endometriosis. My DD says to get the scan as that was the determining factor for the doctors to diagnose the Crohns. It could be a combination of things like lactose, celiac, etc. so may need to be a rule out method of eliminating foods,etc. as part of the plan.

Swedenme - thinking of you and son and sending prayers.

Carol - love the Easter baskets.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the Easter baskets and quilts. it's always nice to see what everyone is doing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Sorry to hear that Sonja. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry to hear that Sonja. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


And from me, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


The dietician at the hospital should be able to give you that information.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!
> 
> I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
> It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!
> ...


The bunnies are adorable! I just saw a cute Easter wreath on TV. You take a styrofoam wreath and tape bunny ears (the kind people put on their heads) on the top. Then wrap the rest of the wreath with a white feather boa. It was so cute.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


A labor of love! The quilts are beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Here is a link for three immune boosting smoothies, maybe they might help.

https://www.brightpeakfinancial.com/advice/home/3-immunity-boosting-smoothie-recipes/

My sis ate asparagus everyday to help boost her immune. It is a healthy veg

http://www.livescience.com/45295-asparagus-health.html


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Sonia, when Jack was going thru chemo, we got a special Boost through the cancer phamacy. They were expensive, but had more protein and nutrients than what the regular pharmacy stocked. Jack lived on two soft-boiled eggs and whole milk Greek yogurt.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,

I'm sorry to hear that your son is not doing well. It is so hard to see our children suffering. My prayers that he will feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hey, Miss Julie - your Monday is about over and I am ready to jump on the little hamster wheel and start my week! Have a good evening and a pat for Ringo!


Thanks so much! and yes this is Tuesday morning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your Easter baskets are adorable.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!
> 
> I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
> It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your son is not doing well. It is so hard to see our children suffering. My prayers that he will feel better soon.


From me, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely quilts and what a wonderful cause.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


I'm so sorry to hear this Sonja, I hope some thing can be found to make him feel better, hugs. I know this is so hard on all your family to see him so sick
edit:
I see Caren & Machristie had some good ideas for you, I hope there is something there he can tolerate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Folk in the USA may have seen on the news about the eagles, Mr President and The First Lady, that you can watch as their eggs hatch. Here is the site for the live eagle cam.

http://dceaglecam.eagles.org/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats not godson- is it the chemo knocking him?


The chemo is really knocking him back and I would like to say that yes it's just the chemo but I don't know


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a link for three immune boosting smoothies, maybe they might help.
> 
> https://www.brightpeakfinancial.com/advice/home/3-immunity-boosting-smoothie-recipes/
> 
> ...


Thank you Caren I will take a look . I've already told him about asparagus


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sonia, when Jack was going thru chemo, we got a special Boost through the cancer phamacy. They were expensive, but had more protein and nutrients than what the regular pharmacy stocked. Jack lived on two soft-boiled eggs and whole milk Greek yogurt.


Thank you and you to Mary , son got some drinks from the dietician at the hospital but the made him nauseous . I'm not sure I'll have to ask him if he got something else instead


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and you to Mary , son got some drinks from the dietician at the hospital but the made him nauseous . I'm not sure I'll have to ask him if he got something else instead


Can he tolerate Almonds?, because I have a recipe for home made Almond milk, if you can source the nuts- let me know!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and you to Mary , son got some drinks from the dietician at the hospital but the made him nauseous . I'm not sure I'll have to ask him if he got something else instead


Please do, and they may be able to give him something to stop the nausea, or at least help ease it. I have you all in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, after what you said about your endocrinologist I would not go back to him. I would also make an appointment with new endocrinologist today. I would also ask for copies of your medical records including lab work from him. You are entitled to this info. And it would be helpful for new endocrinologist.
Do you have a teaching hospital near you? That might be a good starting point to find new endocrinologist.
Do hope you get med dosage adjusted and feel better soon.
I don't mean to be bossy. Just giving suggestions I would use.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, keeping you and DS in prayers. Hugs, my friend.
SugarSugar, keeping DD in prayers. Intestinal issues are, apparently difficult to diagnose. I know I had initial dx. Microscopic colitis. Then after admission to hospital, getting worse for three days had a colonoscopy and found I had full blown colitis and put on prednisone IV and then began to heal. And irrespective of dx diet changes such as gluten free and lactose free seem to help.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, the quilts are beautiful. What a lovely gift for women's center. I always thought quilts are tangible love.
Carol, Easter baskets are precious.
Gwen, love webcams.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sonja, sorry to hear your DS is not doing so well, it's so hard to watch your children suffering. Sending lots of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, good to see your post. What have you been up to?
> One of my knitting ladies is having a 90th birthday luncheon today. Her daughter is hostess sing. I haven't met her daughter and I'm looking forward to meeting her.


Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 21 March '16

Today is World Poetry Day. Poetry Day is a celebration of poetry for everyone, everywhere: from assemblies, bus queues to hospitals and zoos. Its a day when poetry takes to the streets. Its a chance for you to use poetry to say things that cant be said in prose.

Today is French Bread Day. Oui, Oui, monsieur  please, pass me another stick of French bread! There are few things more tantalising than a long, thin stick of French bread (also known as a baguette) eaten fresh out of the oven. French Bread Day is a great opportunity to indulge in some comfort food at its finest!

The French have been baking long sticks of bread for over 200 years; but it was only in 1920 that the current baguette we know and love came into being. A law was passed in France in 1920 that prohibited anyone from starting work before 4am; making it impossible for French bakers to get their traditional breads baked in time before people went off to work. Voilà, the quick baking baguette was born!

Serve French bread warm, slathered with butter and a chunk of cheese on the side. Why not embrace the whole continental experience and have a glass of fine French wine with it? More, sil vous plaît!

NOTE: The directions online also include several pictures which would help you understand the directions. Where you see words like "should look like this" means there is a picture illustrating the direction. i find seeing a picture once kind of sets in my mind so i am able to do the recipe again without the pictures. The url at the end of the recipe will take you to the original site where i got this recipe. 
This bread is really easy to make - just time consuming. i hope someone bakes it and lets us know how it turned out.

BAKING THE PERFECT LOAF OF FRENCH BREAD

SECRETS TO PERFECT LOAF OF FRENCH BREAD IN 3 HOURS
Usually, my stand-by recipe is the No Knead Bread (because its so darn easy) but it does require you to mix the dough at least 12 hours prior. When I only have a three hours, this is my recipe which is based on trial-and-error from baking over 40 loaves in the past 8 months. The techniques are a combination of things I learned from Pamela Anderson (no not arm candy, the chef Pam Anderson!), the original No Knead Recipe published in the NY Times and Rose Levy Beranbaum (author of the Bread Bible)

Secret #1: Knead dough with dough hook for 2 minutes. Let it rest for 7 and then knead again for another 3 minutes. If you are doing this by hand, then your formula is 6 min-7 min-7 min. Letting the dough rest at this stage allows the gluten to relax, redistribute, and get all cozy. It results ultimately a smoother, well-mixed dough. After the brief rest, youll feel a difference in the dough. Its more supple and soft.

Secret #2: Pinch! When you form the dough into a loaf (see photo below) pinch all ends tightly to create a seal. Basically, you are creating surface tension so that the gas from the yeast (or as Alton Brown describes When the yeast burps) the dough expands up and out evenly. If I dont create this surface tension, the dough in the oven will just go blah like Al Bundy on the couch. Something called gravity makes the dough expand down and flat.

Secret #3: Use a pizza stone, cast iron dutch oven or my favorite Pampered Chef Covered Baker. Just make sure that your loaf will fit into the vessel. Stone or cast iron retains heat and radiates the heat of the oven evenly. If you dont have one, dont worry, just use a good quality, thick baking sheet, inverted.

Secret #4: Steam = thin, crunchy, beautiful crust. In the No Knead recipe, there is a high proportion of water to flour. Because the No Knead dough rests for multiple hours, lots of water in the recipe works. In this 3 hour french bread recipe, you cant do that. To make steam (a.k.a. crust)  you have to do one of 2 things, depending on the baking vessel.

-> Pizza stone or baking sheet: Once you put the bread in the oven, throw 1/2 cup of water on the oven floor (electric oven) and immediately close the door. No, it wont harm the oven. Its a technique that professional bakers recommend for home ovens (professional ovens have a built in steamers). Once the water hits the hot oven floor, it creates steam, which creates the crust.

Alternatively, place a metal loaf pan or baking sheet on the very bottom rack of the oven, off to one side. Heat the pan while you are preheating the oven. Once you put the bread into the oven, pour 1/2 cup water into the hot pan. Since the pan has been heated, it will produce the steam required. Make sure your heated pan is off to one side of the oven  so that when the steam rises, it can rise up and around the bread (not under it, which makes it harder for the steam to reach the bread)

Basically, cold water in hot pan + hot oven = steam. I have an electric oven (heating element is on the top of oven). Some bakers throw ice cubes in, but I prefer water.

-> Covered baker or dutch oven: Youll need less water  about 1/4 cup. Once you put the loaf into the very hot pot, throw in the water and over the lid immediately. Put the pot directly in the oven. Because youve pre-heated the oven AND the pot for 1 hour, the trapped water in the pot will create steam.

Secret #5: Timing and temperature:

A. Have an instant read thermometer. The internal temperature of the bread should be 190-200F when you pull it out.

B. All ovens are different and Im sure our loaves will be different shapes.

C. The timing in the recipe below is just a guide for you  this is what works in my oven and how I shape my loaves.

D. Please make sure that you check the internal temp of your bread to gauge doneness.

FRENCH BREAD RECIPE

Servings: 2 loaves Prep Time: Cook Time: 3-4 hours

INGREDIENTS:

4 cups bread flour
2 teaspoon active quick rising dry yeast
2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups warm water

DIRECTIONS:

1. Put 1/4 cup of bread flour on your clean counter top and reserve.

2. 2. Place remaining 3 3/4 cups bread flour in your mixer bowl.

3. Spoon the yeast on one side of the bowl, and the salt on the other side.

4. Pour in the warm water and with your regular mixer paddle, mix on low speed until the dough comes together in a mass.

5. Switch to the dough hook.

6. Mix on medium speed for 2 minutes. Dough should clear the sides but stick to the bottom. If it is too sticky, add 1 tablespoon of flour at a time. If too dry, add 1 tablespoon of water to dough to adjust.

7. Let the dough rest for 5 minutes.
The dough should look like this during the rest:

8. Turn the mixer on again and mix for 3 minutes.

9. Take the dough out and place on the counter. Remember that 1/4 cup of flour that we reserved? Well use it now. As you knead the dough by hand, incorporate more flour as you need.

10. Knead by hand until the dough is very satiny, smooth, tight and formed into a nice, compact ball:

11. Place this dough in a large lightly oiled bowl (I use Pam spray). Turn dough over so that all sides have a thin coating of oil. Cover with plastic wrap and set in warm place for 1 1/2 hours to let rest and rise. Dough should almost double in size.

12. While the dough is rising, about 1 hour into the rising stage, preheat your oven to 450F and place your pizza stone, inverted baking sheet or covered cast iron pot into the oven to heat up. If you are using a loaf pan for steam, also place that into the oven, on the very bottom rack, off to one side of the oven.

13. After the dough has risen fully, punch dough down and form back into a ball. Poke your finger on the surface  the dough should give into the pressure and slowly creep back up

14. Ok, heres the fun part. Cut the dough into half  youll shape one half at a time (keep the other piece under wraps) Pick up the dough  stretch it out until it forms a big rectangle. Dust your work surface with flour and fold over the ends of the dough like this:

15. Now do a little karate chop lengthwise down the middle of the bread and stretch out the long ends again. Fold over in half. The karate chop helps get the middle tucked inside.

16. Pinch all sides shut. This is important  you want to make sure that all ends including the short ends are pinched tightly to create a seal. This allows the bread to rise & expand up and out evenly. If the bread looks a little lopsided, you can try to fix it by letting it rest 5 minutes and gently stretching it out again. Just dont knead the dough again  youll pop all the beautiful gas that took 1.5 hours to create!

Heres what it should look like:

17. Turn the bread over so that it is seam side down. Cover the loaf with a damp kitchen towel. Repeat with the other dough ball. Leave the loaves to rest on your well-floured pizza peel or cutting board for 30 minutes.

18. After bread is done rising, take a sharp paring knife and make 3-4 shallow, diagonal slashes on the surface of the loaf. This allows the steam in the bread to escape so that it expands evenly during the baking process:

19. When you are ready to bake, remove your baking vessel from oven. Carefully slide the gorgeous loaf into or onto your baking vessel.

NOTE: If you are using pizza stone or inverted baking sheet: You can probably fit both loaves on it at the same time, just leave at least 6-8" of space between the loaves. -> Get a 1/2 cup of water ready next to the stove. Open the stove, put your bread in the oven and throw the water on the oven floor or in the pre-heated loaf pan. Immediately close the oven door. This creates your steam. -> Bake 20-25 minutes. Check temperature of the bread  internal temperature should read 190-200F. Remove and let cool before cutting into it.

NOTE: If you are using a long cast-iron pot or covered baker: -> Before closing the lid on your pot/baker, put 1/4 cup of water directly in the pot. Cover immediately. Put pot in oven. -> Bake 10 minutes. Remove lid of pot. Bake another 14 minutes. Check temperature of the bread  internal should be 190-200F. Remove and let cool before cutting into it. Repeat with other loaf. (For convection ovens- bake 8 min covered, 10-12 min uncovered. Check temperature of bread) To re-crisp the crust, put in 375F oven for 5 minutes. Eat one loaf, share the other loaf with a friend!

http://steamykitchen.com/75-baking-the-perfect-loaf-of-french-bread.html

Today is Single Parent Day. Ever tried raising kids? Single Parents Day celebrates those brave, stoical people that do it on their own, and in many cases without a safety net.

Most single parents didnt intend to be single parents when they started. Single parenthood usually comes about due to unfortunate and stressful events. Raising children even with two parents can be hard work, so take a moment to applaud those people who, usually through no fault of their own, are having to fly solo.

Children of single parents include Julia Roberts, Bradley Wiggins and Adele, so its clearly possible for single parents to raise very talented, high-achieving people. Despite this, there is still a stigma attached to single parent families. This is a real shame.

So if youre the child of a single parent, use this day to show them how much you appreciate all their hard work!

Today is Memory Day. Uhwhat day is it again? Oh yes, thats right  Memory Day! Celebrate the amazing gift of your memory  before you forget and the day is over!

Why not try one of those on-line brain games to test your memory skills? Or devise your own test at work  cover your eyes and try to remember all the items on your colleagues desk? Or what about trying to remember the lines from your favourite TV shows theme song from back when you were a child?

On a more serious note, we all know how devastating Alzheimers disease and other forms of dementia are to both its sufferers and their loved ones. Why not mark this day in a meaningful way by supporting one of the great charities that help in these areas? Or go visit someone you know who is affected. They may not remember it, but you will  and your world will be a little better for it.

Today is World Down Syndrome Day. Down Syndrome affects many people across the planet and World Down Syndrome Day (WDSD) is an event designed to raise awareness of the rights and inclusion of those born with this common disorder as valued members of the community. The day was first held in 2006 and in 2011 was designated an important occasion by the United Nations General Assembly, with the recommendation that it should be observed on an annual basis.

People with Down Syndrome and those that live or work with them are encouraged to organize events to take part in the day. This can be anything from a fete to a fashion show and those that get involved are free to choose any activity they want. They can register this through the charity organization Down Syndrome International to bring it to the attention of others and become part of the WDSD global community.

Today is Common Courtesy Day. Politeness and consideration for others abound on Common Courtesy Day. Say please and thank you, hold doors open for others, and consider the feelings and perceptions of those around you throughout the day.

Who was the victim of the first murder seen live on TV?

Lee Harvey Oswald
Mahatma Gandhi
Robert Kennedy
Malcolm X

Chewing gum was invented in New York City in 1870 by Thomas Adams.

March 21
1962 - Matthew Broderick
(1685-1750) - Johann Sebastian Bach

March 21, 2006
The social media website Twitter launched with the first tweet by co-founder Jack Dorsey.

Answer: The shooting of Lee Harvey Oswald by Jack Ruby on November 24, 1963 was broadcast live on national television and is the first known human killing seen live on TV. Oswald was brought to the basement of the Dallas police headquarters on his way to a more secure county jail. A crowd of police and press with live television cameras rolling gathered to witness his departure. As Oswald came into the room, Jack Ruby emerged from the crowd and fatally wounded him with a single shot from a concealed .38 revolver. Ruby, who was immediately detained, claimed that rage at Kennedy's murder was the motive for his action. Millions of Americans saw the shooting happen on live television.

NOTE: I was watching this on television when this happened. i had just said - "someone ought to shoot this man" and about two seconds later he was dead. My statement had nothing to do with Jack Ruby doing the shooting. One of the most emotional weeks in our history. i think probably people worldwide saw this shooting live.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> My week of Spring Break is up today at noon. The girls will start dribbling back. I'm going to pick up some milk and fresh fruit for them. Chef will be back to prepare lunch and dinner tomorrow. I think the house is looking good--the plugged up shower drain has been cleaned out (all that long hair--ugh!!!) the outlet where the flames where coming out (what the heck was that all about?) has been repaired, all the trash is out, the dishes are done and put away (from my two nights of entertaining--knitting group and book club,) and all is well. I've missed them!
> 
> My Annie cat has been diagnosed with diabetes, so poor daughter is facing more than we both bargained for. She's given her sister's cat insulin, and has come to love Annie, so kitty is in good hands. I will try to make her accept some $ to help with this big additional expense.
> 
> ...


Since it's Monday, I presume all the girls have returned and you are in house mom mode. Since you have had such good rapport with your girls, you will, no doubt, be asked to stay. So sorry to hear that Annie has diabetes. Having gone through that with my cat, I can sympathize. Did you post a picture of your mitts?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


Sure looks good to me. It's going to be a beautiful bunting bag.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am familiar with tiswas- but have no idea from where- it could have been one of my mum's sayings- perhaps, because she lived and trained/worked in York for five years in the 30's.


I'm not familiar with that but it's similar to our "tizzy".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in. I am SOOOO far behind! I do know that all of the mushers are in to Nome for the Iditarod. I ahve some pictures and final standings to relate...and bits of this n that. Later. Between the Iditarod, March Madness, Easter, politics, taxes, and just staying awake....it's been busy!
> 
> I have scanned a few pages...and gentle prayers are offered up for all. Hugs galore, for sure! We have several items on the "to do" list this week...hope it gets cleared out well.
> It just seems to grow, instead of shrinking. Pfui!
> ...


Your baskets are really cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, my mouth was watering as a I read about the French bread. there's nothing like bread right out of the oven. Yum.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2 pm here and it was snowing here this morning. More of the same to come this week. Ugh.

Gage is back to school this morning&#128077; he goes Monday to Thursday then off for 4 days. Then the following week we move. &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;

Will check in later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2 pm here and it was snowing here this morning. More of the same to come this week. Ugh.
> 
> Gage is back to school this morning👍 he goes Monday to Thursday then off for 4 days. Then the following week we move. ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Will check in later


Hoping all goes smoothly- have you been able to sort things for Deuce?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - now is the time to do it - one is tied down soon enough. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's single & free except for the puppy so is gallivanting the world thus winter.
> DS1 has a wife & 2 kids so no money for traveling now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonne - and they will surely be appreciated. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

neither of you have a reason to kick yourself - with all you have going on one cannot expect you to be anything but concerned - and the mind does tend to do overtime sometimes. so don't beat yourselves up - just go with the flow knowing we have your back 24/7. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It looks fabulous! My mum used to say tiswas! LOL Good to hear that I am not the only one who kicks themselves up the backside.
> Take care Sonja, how is your son?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

because they want their ducks all in a row and they webbed crookedly. --- sam



angelam said:


> I don't know what everyone's getting their feathers ruffled over. :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - google 'immune boosting drinks' - you will come up with a slew of them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Folk in the USA may have seen on the news about the eagles, Mr President and The First Lady, that you can watch as their eggs hatch. Here is the site for the live eagle cam.
> 
> http://dceaglecam.eagles.org/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely liz - will be anxious to see the finished project. love the yarn. --- sam



budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the same ballpark at least. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm not familiar with that but it's similar to our "tizzy".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Makes you wonder what goes through their little doggie minds, right!?


LOL! Absolutely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the dog yet? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 2 pm here and it was snowing here this morning. More of the same to come this week. Ugh.
> 
> Gage is back to school this morning👍 he goes Monday to Thursday then off for 4 days. Then the following week we move. ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Will check in later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was cotton vests and underslips if I was made to wear a dress in the summer when I was little . I used to strip off and run about in my vest and pants. mother always said she would glue the clothes to me one day


I remember little tiered half slips and cotton undershirts that buttoned, so girly, don't see those anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


Fantastic, will definitely be voting when the time comes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute signs.
> Mary, glad Matthew can be in this year's competition.
> Maya and I had lovely hour walk. Then I went to my friends acupressure studio open house. Met another friend and her husband and had nice chat.
> Stopped by Home Depot on way home. Wouldn't you know it? Eggplants, tomatoes, lavender, and two kinds of flowers jumped into my cart! Heehee.
> This is the best I've felt in quite some time so wanted to celebrate.


Wonderful that you are feeling so well, hopefully it will continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think you were very fortunate. But I also think God knew what you needed to be able to accomplish at the same time, and made it work for you to be able to do so.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH hired our two great nephews to come help with yard work again today. They are such good boys; ages almost 14 and 11. After they left he said he'd like to have them come every couple of week if at all possible. It was good to see their mom, my niece, when she came to pick them up. The older boy thanked us for letting him come work. Really good kids. Their sister, who is 16 wants to come work some too but she had a track meet today. I'm very proud of what a good mom my niece has been and continues to be. All the kids are very polite/respectful and smart as can be.
> 
> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> Sassafras sounds like you are feeling better; so glad! Sonja hope your son and Cathy's daughter are both doing better. Keeping all "the daughters" in prayer as they go through their relationship trials and tribulations. They are all strong women. And of course keeping those with health issues or relatives with health problems in prayers.


Wonderful! Congratulations Hannah!!!! That's no small accomplishment. 
It's so great that the nephews and niece want to come work at your house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I wish I could swap a little of your cold for some of my heat/humidity. We really need a storm to break the heat cycle. I have a friend who is suffering ongoing migraines from the weather pressure changes that we have as part of the current storm system cycles.


Beautiful day today at 75f but by Wednesday they are saying a high of 35f and up to 31/2 inches of snow. :shock: 
I wouldn't mind rain, but I'm hoping that we do not get snow. 
I have a low grade headache from all the ups and downs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I admit to choosing that house pic, one of a house that had just been put onto temporary stumps after being moved to one where people's personal possessions were strewn everywhere.
> 
> Now for the Australian sense of humor.


That is a lot of destruction.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We brought Deuce here but was not good. So he had to go back to the apt with Greg. That was quite a blowout over me "stealing " his dog. 

Went by the apt today and asked them if Gage could go in and look as he hadn't seen it yet. He really likes it
I am so happy and so ready.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We brought Deuce here but was not good. So he had to go back to the apt with Greg. That was quite a blowout over me "stealing " his dog.
> 
> Went by the apt today and asked them if Gage could go in and look as he hadn't seen it yet. He really likes it
> I am so happy and so ready.


I am sorry to hear that, Mel- one man, 3 dogs doesn't seem quite fair, when Deuce is so much your comforter.

I am glad Gage likes the new place, what is it? 10 days to go?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sunday 20 March '16
> First Day Of Spring
> 
> And i just ran across an article that said it was the first day of spring and you should eat this.
> ...


Did you know that Mr. Rogers was in the service, and the reason he always wore a long sleeved cardigan was to hide his tattoos? Google him and read his story. Very interesting. I've read it several times on Facebook and will read it again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I do have a camera function (I think) I just haven't figured out how to get photos I've take with my phone to show up on this Forum!


Smart phone? Same way you do from your computer. Or email the photos to yourself and then save to the computer. Click reply, or quote reply to get the browse to show up under the text box. Click browse, then select the photo. Click send. Do not click preview. The photo will go away!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of using the coloured paper clips I have as markers- more secure than an ordinary pin, and lots of different colours to help with the count. Silly how something so simple as using the markers can have failed to occur to me!
> It is true that no-one can estimate how much a person worries about something that someone else may take as just routine.
> I would not like to be facing what you have to everyday though, Sonja. Makes me very glad that Bronwen seems to handle her health issues herself- although sometimes it is almost worse when you find out well after the fact.


Julie, you are not alone when it comes to simple things like using markers to divide for placement failing to occur to you! Believe me, I have those same "why didn't I think of that" moments!

And I agree about how it feels to find out about the health issues of family members, or very close friends, after the fact. In fact, I got told yesterday not to try to sneak another surgery past close friends that are like family to me. I hadn't thought to tell them about my thyroid surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you are not alone when it comes to simple things like using markers to divide for placement failing to occur to you! Believe me, I have those same "why didn't I think of that" moments!


  :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> In a tis or a tissy but not heard tiswas- and never heard from Mum whose father was from Yorkshire.


I had only heard "in a tissy/tizzy?" before, never heard tiswas


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> This competition allows up to 3 pieces of art but only if they are part of one large entry. If he did a panoramic view over 3 pieces then he could enter all 3 otherwise he is only allowed one piece. Last year it was suggested to go bigger with the drawing so he is doing a larger drawing to enter. Framing will be a bit more costly as well. He is talking about putting a price on it to see if it will sell. If it sells, I would recover the framing cost and Matthew would keep half of the profit and donate the other half to the Carolla wild horse foundation which would be a tribute to June and her family.


That would be wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The chemo is really knocking him back and I would like to say that yes it's just the chemo but I don't know


Hopefully that means the chemo is working.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


Bonnie, no I haven't. It is only good for light to moderate weight sewing. I wanted something that would do a bit of heavy work also, that I could take in the RV for what ever might need sewing. I want to send it back, but may have waited too long. I keep getting distracted, and don't check to see how I go about sending it back. It is very light weight. It would be great for your granddaughter to learn on, according to the paper work that came with it. Your quilts are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I know you must be so worried for him, Sonja - continued prayers for him and your family.


And from me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, the quilts are beautiful. What a lovely gift for women's center. I always thought quilts are tangible love.
> Carol, Easter baskets are precious.
> Gwen, love webcams.


Thanks for the lovely comments on the quilts. 
We were talking about our next charity project. Something called "Bags of Love" was suggested. That is a charity for children who are scooped with nothing from their homes by social services. The bags are to contain a quilt, toothbrush, comb brush & possiblly a Teddy bear. I think this is a good idea. I have lots of yarn for making bears so may do some if I get time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Liz your knitting looks very nice. I love what appears to be sparkles in the yarn. (too bad it tends to split; just switched yarns on the top I am working on for similar reason.) Can't wait to see the shrug when you fnish it.


budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, after what you said about your endocrinologist I would not go back to him. I would also make an appointment with new endocrinologist today. I would also ask for copies of your medical records including lab work from him. You are entitled to this info. And it would be helpful for new endocrinologist.
> Do you have a teaching hospital near you? That might be a good starting point to find new endocrinologist.
> Do hope you get med dosage adjusted and feel better soon.
> I don't mean to be bossy. Just giving suggestions I would use.


You are not being bossy at all. I am thinking about it, and will make a decision next week. With Easter and showing the rental house, I have enough to think about this week. I can access my records on line, so that is one thing I don't have to worry about, and I did ask for a copy before I left the office that day. As far as I know, there is no teaching hospital near by, except maybe Cleveland Clinic. I do not drive down town Cleveland for anything, which means I have to get someone to take me for anything that would require hospitalization, which is one reason I didn't go through them the first time. Secondly, I don't care for their billing practices. When I went to an ENT for a hearing check, I paid my co-pay. While we were away from home, DS called with the mail check of the day, and said there was a check from CC. It was for the amount of the co-pay. Had him deposit it, as he would any other check that came while we were gone. Got home a couple of weeks later, to receive a bill from them for the amount of the co-pay. I called about it, to be told that the computer only holds the $$ in the account for a certain amount of time, and if the insurance hasn't paid in yet, the computer kicks it back to the patient. Told them I wanted a supervisor as it sounded like someone was cooking the books. They told me paid in full. :roll: Now I am told that they are charging almost $300 for the exam rooms, for maybe 5 minutes with the Dr.! :shock: That is in addition to what the Dr. charges! Only if I have no other choice. My Dr. has a couple of options for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


Very pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a tad. The only times I've seen her angry are when she thinks she should be fed- NOW


 :lol: I can sympathise with her from time to time. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We brought Deuce here but was not good. So he had to go back to the apt with Greg. That was quite a blowout over me "stealing " his dog.
> 
> Went by the apt today and asked them if Gage could go in and look as he hadn't seen it yet. He really likes it
> I am so happy and so ready.


Sorry to hear about the blowout. I think someone needs to kick Greg in the ass & tell him Gage needs the dog!
I'm glad Gage likes the apartment, hope you will be happy there


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments on the quilts.
> We were talking about our next charity project. Something called "Bags of Love" was suggested. That is a charity for children who are scooped with nothing from their homes by social services. The bags are to contain a quilt, toothbrush, comb brush & possiblly a Teddy bear. I think this is a good idea. I have lots of yarn for making bears so may do some if I get time.


Betty's dolls would be great for that project! Our local knitting circle has a project called Warm Hands Warm Hearts. We make hats, mittens, scarves, blankets for the local hospital ER for the children who come in without. The blankets go to Blessing House that houses temporarily children who are in crisis. They could be children with one parent who is ill or in jail, and unable to care for the children, or have homeless parents due to job or other issues. Things like that. The children are each given a blanket that is theirs forever. They are taught that their blanket is their safe place. Many of the children are repeat visitors, and bring their blanket with them. Sister says that when she goes to certain places to pick up a child, she gets asked by some of the other children near by if she is coming to let them stay with her again! They love being at Blessing House, as they know they are safe and loved there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, so exciting for your daughter and an honor to be invited. During the year we lived in England, we spent about 6 weeks in Oxford. It was wonderful!!! I envy her.
> 
> My week of Spring Break is up today at noon. The girls will start dribbling back. I'm going to pick up some milk and fresh fruit for them. Chef will be back to prepare lunch and dinner tomorrow. I think the house is looking good--the plugged up shower drain has been cleaned out (all that long hair--ugh!!!) the outlet where the flames where coming out (what the heck was that all about?) has been repaired, all the trash is out, the dishes are done and put away (from my two nights of entertaining--knitting group and book club,) and all is well. I've missed them!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've had a very relaxing and productive week, long hair can certainly stop up the plumbing and flames coming from the outlet is just plain scary. 
I am sure they must renew your contract, I certainly hope so anyway. 
A summer on campus does sound interesting. 
Poor Annie cat, I hope that your DD can easily keep it under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


Better than okay!! It looks fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, no I haven't. It is only good for light to moderate weight sewing. I wanted something that would do a bit of heavy work also, that I could take in the RV for what ever might need sewing. I want to send it back, but may have waited too long. I keep getting distracted, and don't check to see how I go about sending it back. It is very light weight. It would be great for your granddaughter to learn on, according to the paper work that came with it. Your quilts are beautiful!


Thanks, I'll watch for it to come on sale again. I like the idea that it has a guard to keep fingers from getting under the needle. Addison is so interested in doing things, I'm sure she will want to try sewing soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear about the blowout. I think someone needs to kick Greg in the ass & tell him Gage needs the dog!
> I'm glad Gage likes the apartment, hope you will be happy there


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'll watch for it to come on sale again. I like the idea that it has a guard to keep fingers from getting under the needle. Addison is so interested in doing things, I'm sure she will want to try sewing soon.


It sounds as if it would be perfect for her. It just isn't heavy enough for what I want it for. The weight is perfect for the RV, just won't do the heavy work I want it for. I don't think I could repair a pair of jeans with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well it is after 5:00 and we are to have someone look at the rental from 5:30-7 so time to get off here and get moving. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a great idea, I forgot about them!
The Blessing house sounds like the same kind of charity.
Such a blessing that such places exist.



tami_ohio said:


> Betty's dolls would be great for that project! Our local knitting circle has a project called Warm Hands Warm Hearts. We make hats, mittens, scarves, blankets for the local hospital ER for the children who come in without. The blankets go to Blessing House that houses temporarily children who are in crisis. They could be children with one parent who is ill or in jail, and unable to care for the children, or have homeless parents due to job or other issues. Things like that. The children are each given a blanket that is theirs forever. They are taught that their blanket is their safe place. Many of the children are repeat visitors, and bring their blanket with them. Sister says that when she goes to certain places to pick up a child, she gets asked by some of the other children near by if she is coming to let them stay with her again! They love being at Blessing House, as they know they are safe and loved there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, lovely looking shrug, too bad the yarn is splitty, such a pain to knit that.

Sam, thanks for the great French bread recipe. I've copied it to try.

Tami, hope you get the endocrinologist issue sorted out. 

DH brought me 2 heavy quilted shirts this morning, says he hates wearing them & I'm to make Kimber a blanket from them. Oh! Good, I need another project for this week. :roll:  
I finished up 2 sewing projects this moning - a table runner & put another border on my Dresden quilt, I had run short of fabric. I'm trying to get my sewing finished up before I get too many plants going in that room.
My friend is coming shortly, she wants to help transplant the things that are now ready- some tomatoes, cineraria, datura& petunias. The rest will get started when I get home from Ontario.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami sorry you are having problems with meds and the endocrinologist. Hope this can be straightened out soon. 

Just watched the weather forecast and we are under a frost advisory tonight. Crazy spring weather; last week temps were in the mid 80s and today have had to turn the heat up as it is so chilly in the house. Even had to put on sweat pants and socks; was so loving my flip flops...LOL.

Just used some screen cleaner by Apple called Apple Juice to clean the screen ad surfaces of my laptop. Boy did it work well. The screen is so bright I've actually had to turn it down! It made the other surfaces of the laptop look like new. Yes, it was that dirty! 

Mel I'm sorry you had a rough time with Greg over Deuce. I do hope you will be able to get Deuce once you get into the apartment. Both you and Gage need the unconditional love of that dog. And, like you said before you have Deuce's papers all in your name. Just praying Greg won't give you a bad time about it. Keeping you in prayer sweetie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am familiar with tiswas- but have no idea from where- it could have been one of my mum's sayings- perhaps, because she lived and trained/worked in York for five years in the 30's.


Perhaps that's where our expression, "in a tizzy," derives from? Ah, language!

I am only up to page 21, trying to get caught up. Nothing out of the ordinary going on, just things taking up time. DD has set off on her next house/pet sitting job and will be gone until Friday. I've been trying to sort beads/jewelry supplies and finish up a few things that have been on the tray for ages.

Sleep is still eluding me somewhat--sitting here yawning right now in the middle of the day!

I cooked a turkey Saturday so we are having leftovers for the next couple of days; while the weather's still cool, I may make a casserole or pot pie after the "best pieces" have been eaten. We'll see.

Welcome to the new voices, healing thoughts for all in need, and hugs & blessings to all.

Back to reading...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are also in for some nasty weather. The wind as been crazy since last evening & we are under a snowfall warning, up to 8" & I just checked the radar & it's definitey coming our way. With this crazy wind it will make visibility bad. Not cold, -3C/27F
I sure hope it gets all this out of it's system before I go to Ontario, I don't want icy roads getting to & from airport or when I have a rental car- who know if it will have good tires.



Gweniepooh said:


> Tami sorry you are having problems with meds and the endocrinologist. Hope this can be straightened out soon.
> 
> Just watched the weather forecast and we are under a frost advisory tonight. Crazy spring weather; last week temps were in the mid 80s and today have had to turn the heat up as it is so chilly in the house. Even had to put on sweat pants and socks; was so loving my flip flops...LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.

Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Let me know the dates so I can get it on my calendar; the only conflict I have just now is Memorial day weekend--a grandchild's birthday in WI.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Carol...I finally found the bunnies. They are so adorable. I know they will be well received.

Bonnie...The quilts are precious and will be well appreciated.

Sonja...You and your family are in my prayers. I do hope you will have a lovely Easter with your family.

I need to keep reading on, but I find that I forget to comment so I am trying to make a few comments as I read along.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's work is wonderful! Hope jury duty goes smoothly for you, Mary.

We got up to nearly 80F today--and then back to 55F for a high on Wednesday! :roll: We are also to have the winds...spring here is usually a roller coaster.

I have been searching out sugar free cookie recipes--something I've wanted to succeed at but haven't yet--but now need to go plug in the computer and let it recharge, so will read and decide which one to try later.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments on the quilts.
> We were talking about our next charity project. Something called "Bags of Love" was suggested. That is a charity for
> 
> We did Bags of Love with a church I attended in Tennessee. It was a great blessing. I have several quilt tops that I need to send their way I have a couple of wonderful stories about the children who got a BAG. Warms my heart.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are so fun to wach. Thanks for the link, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Folk in the USA may have seen on the news about the eagles, Mr President and The First Lady, that you can watch as their eggs hatch. Here is the site for the live eagle cam.
> 
> http://dceaglecam.eagles.org/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!


budasha said:


> Sam, my mouth was watering as a I read about the French bread. there's nothing like bread right out of the oven. Yum.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice!


budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you and Gage will have some time down time together. Hope the snow is over by your move.


gagesmom said:


> 2 pm here and it was snowing here this morning. More of the same to come this week. Ugh.
> 
> Gage is back to school this morning👍 he goes Monday to Thursday then off for 4 days. Then the following week we move. ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Will check in later


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about Deuce. Maybe when you are all settled, you will be able to work with him in your new place?


gagesmom said:


> We brought Deuce here but was not good. So he had to go back to the apt with Greg. That was quite a blowout over me "stealing " his dog.
> 
> Went by the apt today and asked them if Gage could go in and look as he hadn't seen it yet. He really likes it
> I am so happy and so ready.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The bowl is so nice - looks like a pro made it. And the drawing is just wonderful! I feel so lucky to see the progress of his drawing, Pacer. Thank you to Matthew and you for sharing!-


pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are all eggshellant


😂👍🏻


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the lovely comments on the quilts.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthews bowls are great & the horse is coming along wonderfully.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute easter baskets carol - well done. --- sam


~~~They are egg holders....posted by Melody a couple of years back....I finally got around to making them! That's how slow I am!

I made a list of my WIPs and project plans I have....so far I am up to 21! Yikes! I have not time for anything else! Good thing I have a very tolerant and kind DH! Golly....I DO love retirement! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute!
> How is your DIL doing now? Hope she is finally over the morning sickness. When is baby due?


~~~DDIL is hangin' in there. She has had some problems with kidney stones....but the baby seems to be healthy and growing. Keeping our fingers crossed! She doesn't feel very excited about being pregnant because she doesn't feel well....that's too bad. DS is being very cautiously excited. So far as I know...they have not told too many people. Her work colleagues know....we know and her parents know...but no one else in the family knows. She is showing...she has a baby bump...how can she not? She is the thinnest person I have ever known! So, come cottage-opening time....the word will be out!

We keep the prayers running...and everything crossed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, remember that not only you and Gage have to get used to a new place, but so does Deuce and he doesn't understand at all. Perhaps he will settle after some time.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I've been meaning to ask, have you tried out the little sewing machine?
> 
> Here a photo of the quilts our club did for the women's shelter


~~~Really nice, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DDIL is hangin' in there. She has had some problems with kidney stones....but the baby seems to be healthy and growing. Keeping our fingers crossed! She doesn't feel very excited about being pregnant because she doesn't feel well....that's too bad. DS is being very cautiously excited. So far as I know...they have not told too many people. Her work colleagues know....we know and her parents know...but no one else in the family knows. She is showing...she has a baby bump...how can she not? She is the thinnest person I have ever known! So, come cottage-opening time....the word will be out!
> 
> We keep the prayers running...and everything crossed!


Some have a very deep pelvis and hardly show- hoping for better days for your DDIL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some have a very deep pelvis and hardly show- hoping for better days for your DDIL.


I always said I have 2 inches from the bottom of my ribs to my hip bone so no place to go but out :roll: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> The bunnies are adorable! I just saw a cute Easter wreath on TV. You take a styrofoam wreath and tape bunny ears (the kind people put on their heads) on the top. Then wrap the rest of the wreath with a white feather boa. It was so cute.


~~~I saw that, too! That was on "The Kitchen". That whole show was great. I loved the various ways to color eggs, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: Question....where would you find a white fluffy boa?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your Easter baskets are adorable.


~~~Thanks.....I surprised myself. They were not too hard to do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a great idea, I forgot about them!
> The Blessing house sounds like the same kind of charity.
> Such a blessing that such places exist.


Yes, it is a blessing that such places exist. The hospital puts on a thank you dinner every year for us, and Sister comes, or sends someone in her place, to tell us how much the children appreciate our blankets. I can't remember now how many children have been helped so far, though Sister tells us each year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, half the yard mowed, the other half will be done at some point tomorrow after I get more fuel. Busy with lots of crocheting of poppy petals, have located the needed foam rings and will get the red and green ribbons I need to wrap the rings in. Then I have the purple ribbon with gold Lest We Forget on it coming from somewhere else. Mum is helping with some other flowers, all crocheted. Will also need lots of appropriate size black buttons for the centers of the poppies. 

As well as frogging my mkal and starting again in a smaller size as the one I did was so big, it was not funny. am almost through segment 2 again, much happier with how it looks and feels for size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always said I have 2 inches from the bottom of my ribs to my hip bone so no place to go but out :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Whereas I hardly showed with Mwyffanwy- I had made some voluminous dresses that I never needed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


I hope you don't have to be on that jury! Good luck.

I love Matthew's bowls and the horse!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I saw that, too! That was on "The Kitchen". That whole show was great. I loved the various ways to color eggs, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: Question....where would you find a white fluffy boa?


You can probably find one at Pat Catan's next time you are here. Or try Micheal's or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 34 Good night!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


~~~The bowls are beautiful! LOVE the blue one especially! The horse drawing is spectacular. The motion is so well depicted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 34 Good night!


~~~G'night from me, too! I have skipped a bunch, but I read 24-35 of this week. Still need to go back and catch up. Prayers and comforts to all.....take care...stay warm & dry, or cool & dry....relax, and keep those needles clacking!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I saw that, too! That was on "The Kitchen". That whole show was great. I loved the various ways to color eggs, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: Question....where would you find a white fluffy boa?


I've seen them at Michaels and also at Joanns.

Just popping in to say g'night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had only heard "in a tissy/tizzy?" before, never heard tiswas


Couldn't decide how to spell tissy/tizzy! Reckon z looks better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Whereas I hardly showed with Mwyffanwy- I had made some voluminous dresses that I never needed!


I well and truly showed with both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The bowls are beautiful! LOVE the blue one especially! The horse drawing is spectacular. The motion is so well depicted :thumbup: :thumbup:


The horse looks ready to bound out the page doesn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


Your shrug is looking beautiful Liz . The yarn might be tough to knit with but it looks lovely knitted up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


Hope you don't get picked for the mass murder trial Mary 
Mathew your bowl is gorgeous , a lovely sturdy bowl and your drawing is looking great , so lifelike I can just imagine this wild horse running with the herd


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the bowls are lovely. the horse is going to jump right off the page. --- sam



pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jackie - how are you and what are you doing since we last heard from you? have anything exciting on the needles? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> 😂👍🏻


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, 10 years ago already. I remember that, what a disaster.


Try having cousins, and other extended family, in the cyclone path.
Never mind all the family friends through out the district as well. My father was in a caravan on outskirts of Innisfail at the time. Fortunately, not the one closest to the river which suffered bad flooding. One cousin's sister in law was trapped in her house and had her garage door destroyed so could not escape until her partner came home. I have, somehow, never been through the larger cyclones, only on extreme edges of a cat 1, which I slept through. I did call into the office, as I was scheduled to drive and was one of many taxi drivers who stayed at home that day. The winds were too strong for me to feel safe driving my light car or a toyota hiace van. I do know some drivers who had to ride out the cyclone in motels after the police shut down the roads.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh dear, someone in the neighbourhood just set the cat amongst the pigeons. :evil: For the last 3 days, we have had a neighbour's sil smoking us out with small rubbbish fires, totally illegal these days. I spoke to the neighbour and they have now stopped, i was getting smoked out and I am allergic to smoke. Today, the idiot on the other side of them thought he could join in the fun but built a fire with all his rubbish. I heard crackling earlier and thought nothing of it. About 20 mins later, the crackling got louder and I had to close down the front of the house because of the smoke, so I checked the immediate neighbour's yard, no fire, then I saw it. High leaping flames and more rubbish being added. This place has little kids, so completely stupid. Anyway the firies arrive (lights and sirens blazing - :lol and I could hear the lead officer listing the charges the idiot was facing for his illegal fire. This is the place with the loud motormouth who is forever screaming at the kids. She decided to let us all know, at the top of her not inconsiderable lungs, that next time someone had a fire, even in a firepit at a party, she was calling the firies. 
Expensive day for the idiot, he will be charged for having the illegal fire and for the cost of the call out.

Might also add, at end of street is a very large retirement village with high care facilities. Hopefully, they were not smoked out.

Note to self, borrow DSF's 4wd and DS's trailer and get rid of our rubbish before next inspection.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> My beagle loved these yellow grape tomatoes and would go out and snatch them off the plants herself. Vet said they were OK. Important not to feed real grapes of any kind to dogs as it kills them.


I knew about real grapes, onions, garlic, apple seeds, pits from all stone fruit. Thank you, I am not a big eater of things like tomatoes but like to grow the mini's. Result, too many for me, so glad I now have another source to feed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well done to both Matthew and Hannah.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busyworkerbee, how great to be thinner than you thought!


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather that typhoon must have been terrible, such devastation. Makes me glad I live in the frozen north far inland, we get w few tornados but nothing like that.
> Not great you had to frog your sweater but isn't it nice to know you need it smaller
> 
> Machristie, I don't think you will need to worry about getting your contract renewed, seems like the girls love you & you enjoy it too.


Bonnie, not the worst to hit the Queensland coast. The next big one was Yazee which hit near Cardwell which was cat 5 and the cat 5 which went through Bundaberg. Yazee managed to close the main highway from Brisbane to Cairns for some weeks until it could be cleared of tree debree and sand. That one caused even more damage to the yatch basin at Cardwell than Larry. Yazee had million dollar yatchs stacked 7 deep at one point..

I never want to be in the path of anything bigger than a cat 1.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> I do have a camera function (I think) I just haven't figured out how to get photos I've take with my phone to show up on this Forum!


Access the forum via the internet function, then load pics as normal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to meeting you as well. I told Matthew about the opportunity to meet up with you. He doesn't show a lot of expression most of the time, but he does enjoy KAP and getting to meet so many of the knitters. He really does feel comfortable with our group. It does help that people know that he is autistic and art is his passion. He has fallen in love with yarn and patterns after hanging out with so many knitters. He will go into the yarn shops and start feeling yarns. Next thing I know a skein of yarn is telling Matthew to take it home and get mom to knit it.


   :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry you are having so much heat and humidity. And that your friend is having migraines from it. I don't know if it will help or not, but have her drink a glass of grape juice. And someone here had a recipe that had Himalayan salt in it.


?Grape juice, would that be the alcoholic or non alcoholic version?
Sorry, couldn't resist, only grape juice I know of is wine.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope, no mention of that .... yet.


Another thought, related to lactose intolerance, is a dairy intolerance, there is a dairy protien which can cause similiar issues to lactose intolerance. I am actually allergic to dairy fat, but get similiar reactions to people with lactose intolerance.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's not very well ar all Cathy. I've been looking for drinks I can make to try and boost his energy and immune system


Maybe try a fruit smoothie, with banana in it. Hoping he likes banana.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Am hoping to get her to see a Gastroenterlogist to see what they think?
> 
> Do you think thats the way to go...?


Wondering if a quick visit to a naturopath for some allergy testing would help. would soon show if there is food reactions.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, the quilts are beautiful. What a lovely gift for women's center. I always thought quilts are tangible love.
> Carol, Easter baskets are precious.
> Gwen, love webcams.


We have a lady in K4BN who only sews, she is a genius for putting unlikely materials together and making the most delightful little children's cloths. The last lot of little girls dresses went straight to a dv shelter where they were treated like the most precious present by both the lucky little girls who got one and their mothers. It was a boost for them, after what they go through before ending up at a dv shelter, to be able to wear something so nice when they leave.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Monday 21 March '16
> 
> Today is World Poetry Day. Poetry Day is a celebration of poetry for everyone, everywhere: from assemblies, bus queues to hospitals and zoos. Its a day when poetry takes to the streets. Its a chance for you to use poetry to say things that cant be said in prose.
> 
> ...


Not me, I wasn't even conceived when this happened. But I can understand your thinking about Oswald. I thought something similiar when watching the Channel 7 coverage of a seige in Martin Place, in the Lindt Cafe directly opposite the Channel 7 studios. I did say a prayer of relief when I woke the next morning to find that police had ended it and that the culprit would never harm another person. Wanting bad people dead is part of human nature. But also glad that the sniper that was in an upstairs tv studio did not have to shoot, it came out that Channel 7 had upgraded their windows only a few months before and they are now bullet resistant and cannot be opened.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all goes smoothly- have you been able to sort things for Deuce?


Ditto from me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments on the quilts.
> We were talking about our next charity project. Something called "Bags of Love" was suggested. That is a charity for children who are scooped with nothing from their homes by social services. The bags are to contain a quilt, toothbrush, comb brush & possiblly a Teddy bear. I think this is a good idea. I have lots of yarn for making bears so may do some if I get time.


A must for these bags is a teddy. I have heard of a social worker here in Brisbane that keeps these on hand and puts in appropriate size pjs and an outfit for daytime wear. It helps these poor kids.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.


Good to hear that Margaret. She must be feeling really good to want to go back to her own place. Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami sorry you are having problems with meds and the endocrinologist. Hope this can be straightened out soon.
> 
> Just watched the weather forecast and we are under a frost advisory tonight. Crazy spring weather; last week temps were in the mid 80s and today have had to turn the heat up as it is so chilly in the house. Even had to put on sweat pants and socks; was so loving my flip flops...LOL.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean about crazy weather. Saturday, I had my market stall, and we cooked. I made sure both Maggie May and myself had cool fluids, but I wish I had thought to send her home with DM when she went. I do know I ended up with a first stage heat issue (can never remember which it is, think heat exhaustion) and consequently spent about 4 hours in bed after getting home and no energy next day. The humidity was lethal, felt like about 150% but it was officially about 85% with temps over 30C.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> neither of you have a reason to kick yourself - with all you have going on one cannot expect you to be anything but concerned - and the mind does tend to do overtime sometimes. so don't beat yourselves up - just go with the flow knowing we have your back 24/7. --- sam


 :thumbup: Thanks Sam. In my case when I overthink and send myself silly, thats when I do the kick myself.... to make myself put things out of my mind for a bit and get on with whatever. So its kind of a good thing... meaning get busy to stay sane... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> because they want their ducks all in a row and they webbed crookedly. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I well and truly showed with both.


I was enormous too, but my bigger grouse was going from a 34A to a 40c! Luckily DH was working for Playtex at the time as I needed a new bra every month. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> The horse looks ready to bound out the page doesn't it?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for the people in Brussels after the terrorist attacks. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, someone in the neighbourhood just set the cat amongst the pigeons. :evil: For the last 3 days, we have had a neighbour's sil smoking us out with small rubbbish fires, totally illegal these days. I spoke to the neighbour and they have now stopped, i was getting smoked out and I am allergic to smoke. Today, the idiot on the other side of them thought he could join in the fun but built a fire with all his rubbish. I heard crackling earlier and thought nothing of it. About 20 mins later, the crackling got louder and I had to close down the front of the house because of the smoke, so I checked the immediate neighbour's yard, no fire, then I saw it. High leaping flames and more rubbish being added. This place has little kids, so completely stupid. Anyway the firies arrive (lights and sirens blazing - :lol and I could hear the lead officer listing the charges the idiot was facing for his illegal fire. This is the place with the loud motormouth who is forever screaming at the kids. She decided to let us all know, at the top of her not inconsiderable lungs, that next time someone had a fire, even in a firepit at a party, she was calling the firies.
> Expensive day for the idiot, he will be charged for having the illegal fire and for the cost of the call out.
> 
> Might also add, at end of street is a very large retirement village with high care facilities. Hopefully, they were not smoked out.
> ...


Good grief! I am glad he will be charged... could have burnt down the whole street. :shock: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wondering if a quick visit to a naturopath for some allergy testing would help. would soon show if there is food reactions.


 :thumbup: That could be a plan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for the people in Brussels after the terrorist attacks. So sad.


Just watching the news reports now... 15 confirmed dead and many injured. Terrible. They say that at least one of the explosions was a suicide bomber.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching the news reports now... 15 confirmed dead and many injured. Terrible. They say that at least one of the explosions was a suicide bomber.


5 explosions in all...I am sad so many young people believe terrorism is the answer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> 5 explosions in all...I am sad so many young people believe terrorism is the answer.


Am off to work...have a good day/evening, everyone!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just watching the news reports now... 15 confirmed dead and many injured. Terrible. They say that at least one of the explosions was a suicide bomber.


I am watching the news with more than average attention, as, just over two weeks from now, we plan to be in Belgium. Not in Brussels, but in Ghent, where we have no reason to think there will be any threat, so unless the situation changes, we will stick to our plan. But a terrible situation for those caught up in the attacks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I well and truly showed with both.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.

I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation. 

I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30am here and a good morning to you all.

Gage is gone to school and I need to make a few calls today. We have started the countdown and are looking forward to moving. Our friends are great but at the same time we are all trying to Co exist on different schedules and rules. We have felt uncomfortable on a few occasions due to the husband. We will weather through til moving day.&#9786;

Have been knitting on a meadow sweet baby dress to pass the time.

I did tell Greg I don't want to involve the police over Deuce but I will if needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely liz - will be anxious to see the finished project. love the yarn. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Still have about 6 inches to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful day today at 75f but by Wednesday they are saying a high of 35f and up to 31/2 inches of snow. :shock:
> I wouldn't mind rain, but I'm hoping that we do not get snow.
> I have a low grade headache from all the ups and downs.


We had snow flurries yesterday and expecting some today too, followed by rain. How confusing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We brought Deuce here but was not good. So he had to go back to the apt with Greg. That was quite a blowout over me "stealing " his dog.
> 
> Went by the apt today and asked them if Gage could go in and look as he hadn't seen it yet. He really likes it
> I am so happy and so ready.


So sorry about Deuce. Only a week to go before you can move in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Liz your knitting looks very nice. I love what appears to be sparkles in the yarn. (too bad it tends to split; just switched yarns on the top I am working on for similar reason.) Can't wait to see the shrug when you fnish it.


Thanks Gwen. They're little sequins in the yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty


Thanks, Tami. I hope to be finished soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


He is just so talented. That horse is coming to life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your shrug is looking beautiful Liz . The yarn might be tough to knit with but it looks lovely knitted up


Thanks Sonja. I was tempted to give up many times but persevered.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers for Swedenme's DS. I can certainly understand why you had a hard day with being in a tiswas state. You have every right. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Not much. Working on income tax. Knitting a shrug. Using Red Heart Boutique Swanky. A little tough to knit with because it splits and I seem to drop many stitches. Someone else on the Digest has done this but used a different yarn. Here's a photo of what I have done so far.


That is so lovely and I love the sparkle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.

Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.

I really don't think I will have enough yarn for the 2 socks. It will be right down to the finish line till I know. Had 400 yds. but the leg part is long. Trying to think of a solution if I run out and thinking I could unwind the first sock at the toe back to the point where I run out if I don't make it, and do a different color for the toes. DH tried the one finished on and just loves it. Says it feels wonderful and nicest sock (will be socks) he has ever had.

Snow and ice pellets here yesterday. Will be meeting BF for lunch this week and catch up on how things are going for her working at the prison. She is quite gifted and I am just amazed at her loving the job. Of course I am afraid for her but she sure has a head on her shoulders for this type of thing. She is military trained and they respect this. She stops them in their tracks if they try to groom her and has a way of doing it that isn't mean but they know she's there to teach them and nothing else. 

Lost another 3 lbs. I'm hoping I can keep this up. Finally starting to have a shape again. Well, I had a shape, it just was a lot more voluptuous. A nicer way of putting it. I can sure put it back on quickly so will have to maintain the rest of my life or it will be back on in no time. Takes a long time to get off but comes back on practically overnight.

Wishing all of you a wonderful day, perhaps tomorrow for those of you almost done with your day. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I was enormous too, but my bigger grouse was going from a 34A to a 40c! Luckily DH was working for Playtex at the time as I needed a new bra every month. :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, that was lucky for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


 That's sounds like the perfect road trip .do we have to call you both Thelma and Louise now 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.
_____________________________

Gad to hear this!!!! Hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.

I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation. 

I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---
________________________________

Yay!!!! What fun. So glad Pup Lover is joining you and know it will be so good for all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30am here and a good morning to you all.
> 
> Gage is gone to school and I need to make a few calls today. We have started the countdown and are looking forward to moving. Our friends are great but at the same time we are all trying to Co exist on different schedules and rules. We have felt uncomfortable on a few occasions due to the husband. We will weather through til moving day.☺
> 
> ...


 Hang in there Mel just over a week to go and then it's happy days


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry I haven't gotten all caught up. For those of you needing Hugs I send them whether near or far. Healing wishes to all who need them. Knitting is the bond that knits our lives together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> We had snow flurries yesterday and expecting some today too, followed by rain. How confusing!


We have been having lovely Spring days here , no way could I go back to winter now


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I am glad he will be charged... could have burnt down the whole street. :shock: :roll:


That's what I was thinking. Glad no one was injured.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, the fact that Greg created such a scene over Deuce tells me he is still like a little boy. A man would care about his son and want his son to have the dog to help with the transition. It is sad that he is stuck in childhood where it is all about "ME." If he had matured he would be more concerned about you and Gage than himself. Big Hugs dear. Does not seem like he has changed but simply reacting. Sadly most men like this won't consider therapy and if they do they don't make any long -lasting changes. :-( :-( :-( So sorry he didn't rise to the occasion again. I know you are looking for signs that things will work out in the future but for now, you are taking care of yourself and Gage. It is amazing how strong we can be when there is a child to protect.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Matthew's horse looks as if it is jumping right through the page. His details to the muscles in the horse's body are incredible. This is going to be such an excellent entry into competition. Also his bowl is fantastic! Hope you don't get the trial for the mass murder case. I wouldn't want to have to serve for that either. Keeping y fingers crossed.


pacer said:


> I had to check in for jury duty to see if I have to report tomorrow. All 12 groups summoned for tomorrow have to report. I am hoping that they are not selecting the jury for the guy who did a mass murder in our city in February. Obviously I will report tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> Matthew is plugging away on his competition drawing. I am loving it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I loved all the fowl jokes and plays off any words to do with it. I'm not good at that so I really enjoyed seeing all of the creativity from you. Off to clean and knit, oh yes, and eat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Prayers for Swedenme's DS. I can certainly understand why you had a hard day with being in a tiswas state. You have every right. Sending you love and hugs.


Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


I sure hope they can work this out. Speaks highly of her that they are trying to help her keep the job. Hope this works out as the last thing they would need is for her to lose her job. So nice that you were able to visit and his wife could visit with her sisters. Big Hugs and love from across the ocean.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, now I'm really off to clean and knit. Had my morning cuppa' with all of you.

Sam; hope the sun, if you are getting any, will help give you cheerful days. Have a wonderful day today.

The major cities included in the weather rankings represent the metropolitan areas in the United States with over one million people in 2010. Cloud cover information is not available from the National Climatic Data Center for San Jose and Riverside California, so they were left out of the cloudiest city ratings.
Cloudiest major US cities, where over half the days a year cloud covers more than three-quarters of the sky
First # is Days 2nd # is %
Seattle, Washington 226	62
Portland, Oregon 222	61
Buffalo, New York 208	57
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania	203	56
Cleveland, Ohio 202	55
Rochester, New York 200 55
Columbus, Ohio 190	52
Cincinnati, Ohio 186	51
Detroit, Michigan 185	51


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready &#128516;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


I like the wood ones. Makes it look expensive. Just lovely knitting!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


Sounds like a wonderful staycation. Enjoy the trip down and indulge in a little yarn therapy! Safe travels.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.
> 
> Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.
> 
> ...


Well done on the continued weight loss, you're doing a great job there. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


It looks great as it is Sonja - does it really need blocking?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds as if DDIL has some very good employers. I hope they are able to work it out for her. Know your DS and entire family are in my prayers. 


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I saw that, too! That was on "The Kitchen". That whole show was great. I loved the various ways to color eggs, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: Question....where would you find a white fluffy boa?


Maybe the $$ store or a costume shop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the darker trim stitches. It really makes the sack pop. I also like the wooden buttons as stated by Cashmeregma.


Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.


Good to hear, I hope all continues to go well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, your shrug is gorgeous. Sorry the yarn is fiddle. I love shrugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.
> 
> Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.
> 
> ...


Did you start the socks toe up ? If so maybe you can do the cuff in contrasting colour 
Good that you are still losing weight steadily .
Hope you have a wonderful day too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like the wood ones. Makes it look expensive. Just lovely knitting!!


Thank you . Wooden ones it is then


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> It looks great as it is Sonja - does it really need blocking?


Thank you and not really , think I'll just wash it and attatch the buttons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 22 March '16

Today is As Young As You Feel Day. As Young As You Feel Day is a day for losing your inhibitions!

If you are in good health, but feel restricted by how you are expected to behave, then As Young As You Feel Day is the time to rebel! We only live this life once and As Young As You Feel Day is a good reminder to us that age is a number, and shouldnt be used to stop us enjoying ourselves.

You can celebrate As Young As You Feel Day by having that outrageous hairstyle you wanted when you were a teenager. Or dig out those clothes you wore when you were younger  they may even fit, too. If you have teenagers you can get down with the kids on As Young As You Feel Day  and shock them for a change.

Today is World Water Day. Its a sad but true fact that 783 million people around the world still do not have access to clean water. Over 2.5 million people still do not have proper access to adequate sanitation facilities. This sad lack of such basic human needs is a tragedy that people around the world are seeking to redress.

This is also why the United Nations has set up World Water Day  a day where people can focus on the many ways ordinary people can get involved in helping people reclaim some dignity, and improve their long-term health through access to clean and safe water. Other water issues such as safeguarding aquatic eco-systems are also highlighted every year on this day. We need our water in all its forms!

Water is such a precious commodity that many take for granted. World Water Day is a chance to think about those people and places where water needs are still paramount, and seek to work together to find a solution.

Today is Goof Off Day. A chance to step back from the rigours and pressures of every-day life, Goof Off Day encourages you to take some time to be silly, waste an hour or two, and to do something a bit different!

David Garroway was the first host of which popular show?

The Tonight Show
60 Minutes
Today
Good Morning America

Shakespeare invented the word assassination and bump.

March 22
1976 - Reese Witherspoon
1948 - Andrew Lloyd Webber
1931 - William Shatner

March 22, 1765
Britain enacted the Stamp Act to raise money from the American colonies.

NOTE: i remember when this show started - dad and i used to watch some of it together before i left for school. dad loved the show.

Answer: Dave Garroway was the founding host and anchor of NBC's Today from 1952 to 1961. He was joined by news editor Jim Fleming and announcer Jack Lescoulie when the show debuted on Monday, January 14, 1952. It was the first of its genre on American television and in the world. Garroway's style attracted a large audience that enjoyed his easygoing presence early in the morning. Garroway's relaxed, informal style when on the air became part of his trademark. On television, Garroway was known for his signoff, saying "Peace" with an upraised palm. Garroway has been honored for his contributions to radio and television with a star for each on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

Since there was no food mentioned in today's 'today is' i thought i would add a few here.

8 One-Ingredient Ways to Boost the Health of Your Breakfast
By Brianna Steinhilber - Reviewed by Maureen Namkoong, RD

1 / 9 Give Your Morning Meal a Makeover: September is Better Breakfast Month. But before you head to your pantry and begrudgingly throw out your favorite cereal, consider this: Small changes are much easier to stick with, so you dont have to ditch your favorites to give your breakfast a health kick! Instead of completely overhauling your morning menu (and going on a Fruit Loops binge next week), start by setting a goal to make just one small upgrade to your breakfast of choice. Whether youre a bacon, egg, and cheese lover, or you sit down to a bowl of cereal every morning, here are eight one-ingredient ways to take your breakfast to the next level.

2 / 9 Bacon, Egg, and Cheese + Spinach: If a breakfast sandwich gets you out of bed in the morning, going homemade can take it from a greasy indulgence to a nutritious meal. Opt for whole-wheat bread, lean turkey or canadian bacon, and just a sprinkling of your favorite cheese. Then, reach for leafy greens for an extra dose of nutrition. Fresh spinach wont alter the taste of your sandwich, but will add a hefty dose of vitamins A and K, as well as manganese 
and folate.

3 / 9 Yogurt + Nuts: A perfectly-portioned carton of Greek yogurt is already a smart breakfast choice thatspacked with filling protein. Up the health factor even more by sprinkling on nuts like almonds  not only do they add a satisfying crunch, but they increase the protein by almost 6 grams (g) per quarter cup. Also adding fiber and healthy fats, nuts will increase the satiety of your meal and keep you full until lunchtime.

4 / 9 Scrambled Eggs + Broccoli: Scrambled in a pan or cooked in a flash using a mug, eggs are a protein-packed ingredient that make for a no-brainer breakfast. Two eggs have 12 g of protein, plus a slew of B vitamins that your body uses to produce energy. Diced broccoli can easily be added to beaten eggs before you cook them for a big 
dose of vitamins C, A, and K, plus some added protein and fiber.

5 / 9 Oatmeal + Flaxseed: A warm bowl of oatmeal is a go-to on cool mornings (which will be here before you know it!). When microwaving a bowl, stir in 2 tablespoons of ground flaxseed to bulk up the fiber and protein count, while adding a subtle nutty flavor.

6 / 9 Toast + Avocado: Toast has been on the breakfast table for decades. Butter may be your go-to spread, but for a topper-with-benefits, try ¼ cup of mashed avocado instead. The creamy result packs a dose of heart-healthy 
omega-3 fats, plus fiber for a satisfying meal with staying power.

7 / 9 Cereal + Yogurt: Many people reach for cereal as a no-fuss breakfast  after all, what can be easier than adding milk and digging in? To bulk up your bowl and reduce the sugar count, be a little less heavy-handed on your cereal pour, and enjoy it with a dollop of Greek yogurt. Or make yogurt the base, and use cereal as a topping 
instead! Youll still enjoy the flavor and crunch of your favorite cereal, but as a topping youll instantly 
cut back on calories and sugar while upping the protein.

8 / 9 Smoothie + Pumpkin: Pumpkin-flavored drinks tend to fall into the sugar-bomb category, but you can give your smoothie a guilt-free fall upgrade by using 100 percent canned pumpkin (steer clear of pumpkin pie mix, which is 
much higher in sugar and calories). A scoop of pumpkin adds a boost of fiber, as well as vitamin A, to your sip-on-the-go breakfast.

9 / 9 Bagel + Peanut Butter: If youre a bagel lover (and lets be honest, who isnt?), ditch the cream cheese in favor of another creamy spread: peanut butter. The combination of protein, healthy fats, and carbs is the secret sauce for sustained energy and stable blood-sugar levels. Go one step further by choosing a whole-wheat bagel 
and enjoying just half for a portion-controlled morning bite.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/one-ingredient-ways-boost-health-your-breakfast/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20160320

Chicken Pasta with Sun-Dried Tomatoes and Spinach in a Creamy Cauliflower Sauce by JULIA

Chicken Pasta with Sun-Dried Tomatoes and Spinach in a Creamy Cauliflower Sauce. Its a healthier version of a regular fettuccine alfredo: instead of the usual alfredo cream sauce this pasta is coated with creamy, silky, healthy, low-calorie, and low-fat cauliflower sauce  all made with healthy, natural, and organic ingredients!

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil (reserved from the jar of sun-dried tomatoes)
3 large garlic cloves, minced
1 small jar (3-4 oz) sun-dried tomatoes in oil, or use 3-4 oz fat-free sun dried tomatoes
1 lb chicken breast, thinly sliced
1/8 or 1/4 teaspoon salt
1 and 1/2 teaspoons paprika, divided
3-4 cups fresh spinach
1 cup cauliflower sauce
1 cup reserved cooked pasta water
1 tablespoon basil (if using dry basil), if fresh basil you can use more
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper
8 oz fettuccine pasta (for gluten free, use Tinkyada gluten free brown rice pasta)

Instructions

1. Drain sun-dried tomatoes from oil and chop them into smaller bits. In a large pan, heat 2 tablespoons of oil (reserved from the sun-dried tomatoes jar) on medium-high heat and saute garlic, chopped sun-dried tomatoes (drained from oil), and thinly sliced chicken breast (lightly covered in about ½ teaspoon of paprika, for color) for 2-3 minutes until chicken is cooked through, turning it over a couple of times. Sprinkle the salt over the chicken and more paprika while cooking. Remove from heat. Immediately add fresh spinach, cover the skillet with the lid, and let everything rest off heat, until spinach wilts.

2. Cook pasta according to package instructions. Reserve some cooked pasta water - at least 1 cup (even though you will likely not use it all). Drain and rinse the pasta with cold water (to stop cooking).

3. Add 1 cup cauliflower sauce and 1/4 cup reserved cooked pasta water to the chicken and sun-dried tomatoes.

4. Add 1 tablespoon basil, 1 teaspoon paprika, and 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper.

5. Mix with the sauce and add more salt and crushed red pepper if needed.

6. Add cooked pasta to the skillet with the creamy sauce, and stir to combine. At this point, you might have to add more reserved cooked pasta water because the creamy sauce will be too thick (do not add all water at once - you might need just a small mount). Again, taste and season the pasta with more basil and salt, if needed. Add more paprika if you want your sauce to have a nice red-ish color.

7. Make sure to salt the dish just enough to bring out of the flavors of basil and sun-dried tomatoes.

http://juliasalbum.com/2015/01/chicken-pasta-with-sun-dried-tomatoes-and-spinach-in-a-creamy-cauliflower-sauce/

Cauliflower Alfredo Sauce Recipe by JULIA

Prep Time: 30 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour, 10 minutes
Yield: 2 and 1/2 cups of sauce

Ingredients

1 cauliflower head
1/2 cup hot cooking water
1/2 chicken bullion cube
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1/4 teaspoon salt
salt and pepper, to taste
nutmeg, to taste (optional)

Instructions

1. Clean the cauliflower head from green leaves, and chop it into reasonably large but manageable pieces.

2. Place it in the big sauce pan with water, bring to boil and boil for 30-40 minutes until cauliflower is really soft.

3. Remove from heat and drain cauliflower from water. You should have about 3 and 1/2 cups of cooked and sliced cauliflower pieces. Do reserve some cooking water.

4. Dissolve 1/2 of a chicken bullion cube in 1/2 cup of very hot reserved cooking water.
5. In a food processor, combine drained cooked cauliflower (from step 1) and 1/2 cup of hot reserved cooking water you just made (from step 2) with 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese, and 1/4 teaspoon of salt, and process really well, until a very creamy sauce forms:

6. Transfer sauce into a large sauce pan and keep it warm on the stove top. Season with salt and pepper, and nutmeg (optional), to taste.

http://juliasalbum.com/2015/01/cauliflower-alfredo-sauce-recipe/

Chicken Lazone

Chicken Lazone, made using boneless, skinless chicken breasts, either cut into chunks, tenders or left whole, highly seasoned and pan seared, then served with a creamy butter sauce over pasta, rice or mashed potatoes.

©From the Kitchen of Deep South Dish

Ingredients

1-1/2 tablespoons olive oil
3 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into large chunks
8 ounces thin spaghetti noodles

For the Seasoning:

1-1/2 teaspoons kosher salt, or to taste
1/2 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon Creole or Cajun seasoning, or to taste, optional
1-1/2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon paprika
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1-1/2 teaspoons onion powder

For the Sauce:

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1-3/4 cup milk (I used 2%)
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg, optional

Instructions

Heat half of the olive oil in a large skillet over medium high heat.

Fix Chicken Pieces:

2. Mix together seasonings in a zipper bag, reserve 2 teaspoons and set aside.

3. Add chicken to bag, shaking to coat well.

4. Place half of the chicken in skillet and cook until browned and cooked half through. Turn and brown other side, remove and set aside, loosely tenting to keep warm. Repeat with second batch adding remaining oil to skillet if needed.

5. Meanwhile prepare pasta in salted water and according to package directions.

For the sauce:

1. add butter to skillet and melt; add flour, cook and stir over medium heat for about 4 minutes or until about the color of peanut butter.

2. Slowly stir in milk, add reserved seasoning and cook and stir over medium to medium high heat until bubbly and thickened, about 4 to 5 minutes.

3. Stir in additional milk to adjust consistency if desired.

Finishing:

1. Return chicken to pan, tossing to coat and warm through.

2. Serve with a mixed garden salad and a green veggie.

Cook's Notes: For extra flavor and a nice texture, I highly recommend brining poultry for cooking, especially boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Fill a zipper bag halfway with tap water, add 1/4 cup each of salt and brown sugar, seal and shake to mix well, add the breasts, seal and set into a bowl. Refrigerate in the brine for 30 minutes, or up to 1 hour. May also cut breasts into tenders or to use whole breast halves, pounding the thicker part of the breast so they are evenly thick.

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2016/02/chicken-lazone


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, perspective is everything. Had to laugh at your comment 27F not cold. I'd be in my silk long johns and shivering. We do, very rarely, get that low a temp. And we have your winds today too.
Mel, so sorry about Deuce. Hope you can have her once you move.
Mary, I'm trying to comment every page too. Or else craft sets in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


Navy buttons would be lovely.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad Maryanne doing better.
Busyworkerbee, sorry you had all that smoke, especially since you are allergic to smoke. Love the term firies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree, stay-cation. Love it. Would love to join you and Pup Lover. 
I'm glued to Good Morning America. So sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?Grape juice, would that be the alcoholic or non alcoholic version?
> Sorry, couldn't resist, only grape juice I know of is wine.


In Canada we can buy concord grape juice, I don't like it but the GKs do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was enormous too, but my bigger grouse was going from a 34A to a 40c! Luckily DH was working for Playtex at the time as I needed a new bra every month. :shock:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for the people in Brussels after the terrorist attacks. So sad.


That's so terrible. I wish this insanity would stop!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, congratulations on continued weight loss. I think I've found the weight you lost. Drat. Back to the straight and narrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have been having lovely Spring days here , no way could I go back to winter now


Well, it a good thing you're not visiting me just now :lol: We got about 3" of snow overnight, still very windy & to go down to -18C/0F for the next few nights :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.
> 
> Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.
> 
> ...


The tap has been fitted- I just could do with someone to help with turning it off, and double checking the reading.
That is so true what you are saying about weight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


I hope things can be worked out for your DIL, I'm sure she wants to be at home to take your DS to appointments & be there when needed. Are there any government assistance programs for that? I think we have a care- giver thing, not sure what it's properly called. 
What is DILs career?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


Looks great & the light blue buttons match well, if you're like me, they will match well but you will be short one or 2


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


That sounds like they are a caring organisation- hope all works out for your daughter-in-law.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


It is looking so lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, congrats on the continued weight loss, you must be really sticking to the program. 
Hope you manage to get the socks done without running out of yarn but you often see the toes different colored or maybe you could find another skein of the same yarn on ?eBay ?

Heather, how crazy are the neighbors to burn garbage in town, no wonder the fire dept showed up.

Jeanette, Hope you & dawn have a great road trip.

Well I ace t the iPad to look up a sewing pattern & here I sit, better get back at it


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Budasha your shrug looks super. Is it the same pattern as the simple shrug pattern posted on forum this week? I took a copy of it because I would love to make it for myself.
Sonja your baby sack is fantastic great work.
Matthews horse is incredible, what a huge talent.
Loving the chicken puns this week, very clever folks. 
Regarding cyclones in Aussie, we have close friends who lost their prawn farm and house in Cardwell thanks to Yasi. They have now come home to NZ to start over. It was a really tragic time for them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely and I love the sparkle.


Thanks Daralene, it is a pretty yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


Hope your son is feeling a bit better after the chemo. How nice of his wife's employers to be so considerate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, your shrug is gorgeous. Sorry the yarn is fiddle. I love shrugs.


Thanks. I like them too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope things can be worked out for your DIL, I'm sure she wants to be at home to take your DS to appointments & be there when needed. Are there any government assistance programs for that? I think we have a care- giver thing, not sure what it's properly called.
> What is DILs career?


DIL is a teacher , she took the last term off but is due to go back after the Easter break . There is just no way she can leave him just now . We go ( especially his brothers ) to give her time to visit with family and friends


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you don't get picked for the mass murder trial Mary
> Mathew your bowl is gorgeous , a lovely sturdy bowl and your drawing is looking great , so lifelike I can just imagine this wild horse running with the herd


I have seen the wild horses running freely in among and across the very expensive private properties on the Outer Bank at Corolla. They are absolutely gorgeous animals.

Unfortunately, they are not much appreciated by the very wealthy who have chosen to build their expensive homes in that wild area. The horses don't know that a great deal of money was paid by self-important people to build in an unstable environment (sand banks totally surrounded by water currents) that has been the free-roaming territory of those horses and their ancestors since long before the newcomers thought to set up palatial, private residences there.

A few years back the locals decided to fence the horses off ''their'' private lawns and to keep them totally barricaded up on the northern end of the banks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Budasha your shrug looks super. Is it the same pattern as the simple shrug pattern posted on forum this week? I took a copy of it because I would love to make it for myself.
> Sonja your baby sack is fantastic great work.
> Matthews horse is incredible, what a huge talent.
> Loving the chicken puns this week, very clever folks.
> Regarding cyclones in Aussie, we have close friends who lost their prawn farm and house in Cardwell thanks to Yasi. They have now come home to NZ to start over. It was a really tragic time for them.


Yes it is. I tried to get the same yarn but it's out of stock until May so I did a substitute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, congratulations on continued weight loss. I think I've found the weight you lost. Drat. Back to the straight and narrow.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just found my baby brother's daughter's blog:

http://spankyjones97.wix.com/anamericaninzimbabwe

Hoping all those of you with relatives going on these far away trips have just as positive an experience as she is having. This is her 2nd year in a row.

My dear sister's daughter is the one who ran an orphanage in Haiti with her husband. They are Mennonites. He was born and raised Mennonite and she married him. They are the ones leaving for Indonesia in a year. Waiting for a another new baby girl to be born. My sister had something like 9 grandsons and no girls. Now this will be her 3rd granddaughter. 3 in a row.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, the Eagle cam for Franklin & Independence sounds like they are near some sort of amusement park. Sounds like I hear lots of excitement in the background.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just found my baby brother's daughter's blog:
> 
> http://spankyjones97.wix.com/anamericaninzimbabwe
> 
> ...


My daughter's mother-in-law has 7 grandsons and no granddaughters. I think my daughter would happily have baby no. 3 if she could be sure it would be a girl, but I don't think she would be up for having another 2 boys, to reach 9, before the girl came along!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


So sorry for that scare. It is overwhelming when this happens and takes over your universe. So glad things are looking better and you can breathe now. Hope it continues to be good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sad about the Belgium terrorist attack at the airport. I see anywhere from 13 - 34 dead. Sure doesn't make me want to do my up-coming travel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> My daughter's mother-in-law has 7 grandsons and no granddaughters. I think my daughter would happily have baby no. 3 if she could be sure it would be a girl, but I don't think she would be up for having another 2 boys, to reach 9, before the girl came along!


Sounds like my sister. My son and DIL had 2 boys just 11 months apart. They tried one more time and got their girl, our little Katiclaire.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand that. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks Sam. In my case when I overthink and send myself silly, thats when I do the kick myself.... to make myself put things out of my mind for a bit and get on with whatever. So its kind of a good thing... meaning get busy to stay sane... LOL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about the Belgium terrorist attack at the airport. I see anywhere from 13 - 34 dead. Sure doesn't make me want to do my up-coming travel.


Yes, 34 seems to be fairly established now. Where are you travelling to? We are sticking with our Belgium and Luxembourg trip unless we receive official advice to stay away. Apparently the Foreign Office (UK government department) is advising UK nationals to avoid Brussels at the moment, but that is not on our itinerary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


Glad your anxiety can be put to one side- it must have been an awful few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

granted - seattle can be overcast - but when it is clear you can see forever - the crystal clear air just makes everything pop. notice the three ohio cities and the michigan - they are all close to me. lol thanks daralene. the sun has peeked out a couple of times today so it's trying to break out. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> OK, now I'm really off to clean and knit. Had my morning cuppa' with all of you.
> 
> Sam; hope the sun, if you are getting any, will help give you cheerful days. Have a wonderful day today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is just beautiful sonja - your cables are perfect - i am so jealous - my cable don't look half that good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your 'sta-catation' sounds great jeanette - i bet you and pup lover can both use the r&r. have a great time. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl - that dog is yours. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 8:30am here and a good morning to you all.
> 
> Gage is gone to school and I need to make a few calls today. We have started the countdown and are looking forward to moving. Our friends are great but at the same time we are all trying to Co exist on different schedules and rules. We have felt uncomfortable on a few occasions due to the husband. We will weather through til moving day.☺
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - you could always do the botton of the feet in another color which could give you enough yarn to finish. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.
> 
> Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you have the time with him. i'd say she is working for a really good company when they are so accommodating. --- sam

.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


I'm glad all is well, you must be so relieved!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Whew!


Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry for that scare. It is overwhelming when this happens and takes over your universe. So glad things are looking better and you can breathe now. Hope it continues to be good news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also the attack at their metro. It is so disturbing the times we are in.


Cashmeregma said:


> So sad about the Belgium terrorist attack at the airport. I see anywhere from 13 - 34 dead. Sure doesn't make me want to do my up-coming travel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a call and had to go pick up youngest DGD at school as she was sick. Also have to pick up oldest DGD at 5:30 from track practice. Since that is only a little over an hour before I need to leave I'm off to knit. TTYL 
Play nice, stay safe, enjoy your life!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad all is well, you must be so relieved!


Relieved? I have been walking round with a stupid grin on my face all evening! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also the attack at their metro. It is so disturbing the times we are in.


You are right, but it is not entirely new - more extreme, but not new. When my eldest daughter was studying in France in the 1990s, one evening I heard on the car radio that there had been a bomb on the Paris Metro. It was bad news, but I was not unduly concerned about Kate, as she was in Rouen and only went to Paris at the weekend. I had only been home a few minutes when the phone rang: it was Kate to say, not to worry, she had been on the street outside the Metro station, Boulevard St Michel, I think, waiting for her boyfriend, who, as usual was late. But for that, they would have been down in the station at the crucial moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right, but it is not entirely new - more extreme, but not new. When my eldest daughter was studying in France in the 1990s, one evening I heard on the car radio that there had been a bomb on the Paris Metro. It was bad news, but I was not unduly concerned about Kate, as she was in Rouen and only went to Paris at the weekend. I had only been home a few minutes when the phone rang: it was Kate to say, not to worry, she had been on the street outside the Metro station, Boulevard St Michel, I think, waiting for her boyfriend, who, as usual was late. But for that, they would have been down in the station at the crucial moment.


Golly! They were fortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some funnies from mjs:-

Senior 'computer skills':
*Tech support: * What kind of computer do you have?
*Customer: * A white one...
*Tech support: * Click on the 'my computer' icon on the left of the
screen.
*Customer: * Your left or my left?

**************************
*Customer: * Hi, good afternoon, this is Martha, I can't print. Every time

I try, it says 'cant find printer.
I've even lifted the printer and placed it in front of the monitor, but the

computer still says he can't find it..
***************************

*Customer: * My keyboard is not working anymore.
*Tech support: * Are you sure it's plugged into the computer?
*Customer: * No. I can't get behind the computer.
*Tech support: * Pick up your keyboard and walk 10 paces back.
*Customer: * OK
*Tech support: * Did the keyboard come with you?
*Customer:* Yes
*Tech support: * That means the keyboard is not plugged in.
***************************
*Customer: * I can't get on the Internet.
*Tech support: * Are you sure you used the right password?
*Customer: * Yes, I'm sure. I saw my colleague do it.
*Tech support: * Can you tell me what the password was?
*Customer: * Five dots.
***************************
*Tech support: * What anti-virus program do you use?
*Customer: * Netscape.
*Tech support: * That's not an anti-virus program.
*Customer: * Oh, sorry.. Internet Explorer..
***************************
*Customer: * I have a huge problem. A friend has placed a screen

saver on my computer, but every time I move the mouse, it disappears.
***************************
*Tech support: * How may I help you?
*Customer: * I'm writing my first email.
*Tech support: * OK, and what seems to be the problem?
*Customer: * Well, I have the letter 'a' in the address, but how

do I get the little circle around it?
***************************
*This one and the next* *are our*

*personal favorites!*
A woman customer called the Canon help desk with a problem

with her printer.
*Tech support: * Are you running it under windows?
*Customer: * 'No, my desk is next to the door, but that is a good point.
The man sitting in the cubicle next to me is under a window, and his

printer is working fine.'

**************************
*And last but* *not least!*
*Tech support: *'Okay Bob, let's press the control and escape

keys at the same time.
That brings up a task list in the middle of the screen. Now type

the letter 'P' to bring up the Program Manager.'
*Customer: * I don't have a P.
*Tech support: * On your keyboard, Bob.
*Customer: * What do you mean?
*Tech support: * 'P'.....on your keyboard, Bob.
*Customer: * I'M NOT GOING TO DO THAT


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Couldn't decide how to spell tissy/tizzy! Reckon z looks better.


 :thumbup: it looked ok when I read what you wrote, but not when I typed it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just realised I don't think I said that Maryanne went home late last week and is sounding good again. Was meant to come to us for a few days but once here she said can I go back to my place? So sent her with just a couple of days of tablets but he is sounding really good. So see how she goes now.


Good to hear. And she will be happier at home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, someone in the neighbourhood just set the cat amongst the pigeons. :evil: For the last 3 days, we have had a neighbour's sil smoking us out with small rubbbish fires, totally illegal these days. I spoke to the neighbour and they have now stopped, i was getting smoked out and I am allergic to smoke. Today, the idiot on the other side of them thought he could join in the fun but built a fire with all his rubbish. I heard crackling earlier and thought nothing of it. About 20 mins later, the crackling got louder and I had to close down the front of the house because of the smoke, so I checked the immediate neighbour's yard, no fire, then I saw it. High leaping flames and more rubbish being added. This place has little kids, so completely stupid. Anyway the firies arrive (lights and sirens blazing - :lol and I could hear the lead officer listing the charges the idiot was facing for his illegal fire. This is the place with the loud motormouth who is forever screaming at the kids. She decided to let us all know, at the top of her not inconsiderable lungs, that next time someone had a fire, even in a firepit at a party, she was calling the firies.
> Expensive day for the idiot, he will be charged for having the illegal fire and for the cost of the call out.
> 
> Might also add, at end of street is a very large retirement village with high care facilities. Hopefully, they were not smoked out.
> ...


Idiots. With no rain, that's the last thing they should be doing! Hope you and the retirement village residents are ok. Good idea to get your hrs out of there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?Grape juice, would that be the alcoholic or non alcoholic version?
> Sorry, couldn't resist, only grape juice I know of is wine.


 :wink: :lol: non alcoholic kind! Besides, what do you think wine is made out of? :XD: couldn't resist!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Know what you mean about crazy weather. Saturday, I had my market stall, and we cooked. I made sure both Maggie May and myself had cool fluids, but I wish I had thought to send her home with DM when she went. I do know I ended up with a first stage heat issue (can never remember which it is, think heat exhaustion) and consequently spent about 4 hours in bed after getting home and no energy next day. The humidity was lethal, felt like about 150% but it was officially about 85% with temps over 30C.


Can you get the moisture retaining crystals there to put in potting soils? I take a strip of fabric about 45" long and 4" wide. See each end and down the long edge, leaving about a 2-3" opening in the center of long edge. Then put in about 1/4 teaspoon of the moisture crystals and sew closed. Oops forgot to say before putting in the crystals turn right side out and divide in thirds stitching across to close off the ends so crystals can be put in center section. Soak in cool water for 30 minutes. It will swell up. Sort of squeegee off the water. So it doesn't feel slimy. Put around your neck to help keep you cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am watching the news with more than average attention, as, just over two weeks from now, we plan to be in Belgium. Not in Brussels, but in Ghent, where we have no reason to think there will be any threat, so unless the situation changes, we will stick to our plan. But a terrible situation for those caught up in the attacks.


Stay safe


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


Have fun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


I'm glad everything turned out alright and grandson is ok . Now you can breathe again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is just beautiful sonja - your cables are perfect - i am so jealous - my cable don't look half that good. --- sam


Thank you Sam I enjoy knitting cables


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam I enjoy knitting cables


Isn't it strange how some techniques are so much more satisfying than others!
I really enjoy cables, and also lace, but I never really take to the colour work which you do so wonderfully! It always looks beautiful when other people do it, but somehow, my own efforts are disappointing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These were pretty funny! Thanks for sharing them from MJS Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> Some funnies from mjs:-
> 
> Senior 'computer skills':
> *Tech support: * What kind of computer do you have?
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, 34 seems to be fairly established now. Where are you travelling to? We are sticking with our Belgium and Luxembourg trip unless we receive official advice to stay away. Apparently the Foreign Office (UK government department) is advising UK nationals to avoid Brussels at the moment, but that is not on our itinerary.


That's the best way I think. Otherwise we would never venture out of doors again, and stopping us from living the way we want is exactly what they intend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Really needed a laugh after today's tragic news, so thanks for posting these Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Really needed a laugh after today's tragic news, so thanks for posting these Julie.


Just listening to a Belgian musician responding to latest atrocity. Talking of how we need to learn to respect each other.

Glad the post gave you a laugh!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right, but it is not entirely new - more extreme, but not new. When my eldest daughter was studying in France in the 1990s, one evening I heard on the car radio that there had been a bomb on the Paris Metro. It was bad news, but I was not unduly concerned about Kate, as she was in Rouen and only went to Paris at the weekend. I had only been home a few minutes when the phone rang: it was Kate to say, not to worry, she had been on the street outside the Metro station, Boulevard St Michel, I think, waiting for her boyfriend, who, as usual was late. But for that, they would have been down in the station at the crucial moment.


Wow! They were lucky, just wasn't her time, Thank God!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I left the courthouse today around 5:45 this evening and have to report back in the morning. Jury selection is not complete yet. It was a long day and tomorrow will be also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I left the courthouse today around 5:45 this evening and have to report back in the morning. Jury selection is not complete yet. It was a long day and tomorrow will be also.


I hope you don't have YO be on jury duty, you have enough to do without that. 
How does it work in the US do you get paid your wages or just a few dollars/ day?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening, just checking in and will read backwards for awhile. 
Talk about feeling dumb, found a pattern awhile back for an easy baby sweater I could crochet. Did crochet the pieces, lost the pattern and could not figure out how to put it together. Something upstairs in the old brain is just not firing right. So I spent a couple of hours looking on line at patterns and decided this was taking longer than I had so found a new pattern I liked better and will do that one. 
Looks like we will have a cool Easter but no snow and none in the forecast. Will be with family and a good chance to celebrate the March birthdays. Will be different, first holiday without my brother in law. Still is so hard to think of him and the choice he made. His poor mother is having such a terrible time. I think we finally convinced her to attend a support group or see a counselor. 
Better get to reading up on what you have all been doing. Hugs to all. Linda


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, I sure hope you get Duece, just doesn't seem right he has all the pets. Do not give up, but so happy you will be moving soon. It will be so nice for you and Gage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We only get paid a few dollar at least i Georgia. I don't kow if all states do the same.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have YO be on jury duty, you have enough to do without that.
> How does it work in the US do you get paid your wages or just a few dollars/ day?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene . We spent the evening with him last night while his wife visited her sisters . His wife is due to go back to work after the Easter break but her employers are trying to find a way round it so that she can take the time off without having to hand her resignation in


I am keeping your DS in my prayers. I hope your DDIL's employers can find a way around to let her keep her job and still take off the needed time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


Nice job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I left the courthouse today around 5:45 this evening and have to report back in the morning. Jury selection is not complete yet. It was a long day and tomorrow will be also.


Are you allowed to take your knitting to work on while you wait? Hope you get out early tomorrow and are then finished


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for the people in Brussels after the terrorist attacks. So sad.


May the perpetrators end up in the seventh level of hell for what they have done. Prayers for the injured and the families of those hurt and killed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! I am glad he will be charged... could have burnt down the whole street. :shock: :roll:


fortunately not. Grass too wet and he did build it away from the buildings.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: That could be a plan.


Certainly cost less than blood tests and can identify the most unlikely of allergies. For me that was  chocolate,  mushrooms (which I do not like anyway),  dairy fat. I have cut the amount of chocolate i eat, especially when airways are tight and now use low fat dairy or 2% milk.

I might add that my gp had done a blood allergen level and I set a new record. Normally people score between 20 and 100. I almost hit 500.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> 5 explosions in all...I am sad so many young people believe terrorism is the answer.


Unfortunately, young people who are looking for a purpose in life can be lead the wrong way by older charismatic people and end up doing unthinkable things, assuming they haven't been raised to think these actions are normal.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


 :XD: I am so jealous of you right now, that is the sort of relax-cation I need.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30am here and a good morning to you all.
> 
> Gage is gone to school and I need to make a few calls today. We have started the countdown and are looking forward to moving. Our friends are great but at the same time we are all trying to Co exist on different schedules and rules. We have felt uncomfortable on a few occasions due to the husband. We will weather through til moving day.☺
> 
> ...


You stand your ground with this one. You need Deuce more that Greg does.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, congrats on the continued weight loss, you must be really sticking to the program.
> Hope you manage to get the socks done without running out of yarn but you often see the toes different colored or maybe you could find another skein of the same yarn on ?eBay ?
> 
> Heather, how crazy are the neighbors to burn garbage in town, no wonder the fire dept showed up.
> ...


Think it was in response to a call to police which was transferred to firies. :twisted: Not admitting to anyone around here but there is a call to 131444 on my phone which resulted in their visit. :mrgreen: :evil:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, it can be nerve wracking being a grandma. Glad all seems well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, 34 seems to be fairly established now. Where are you travelling to? We are sticking with our Belgium and Luxembourg trip unless we receive official advice to stay away. Apparently the Foreign Office (UK government department) is advising UK nationals to avoid Brussels at the moment, but that is not on our itinerary.


Okay, for those travelling to Belgium, please stay safe. Hopefully not anywhere near today's sadness and not near Verviers where a cell was captured in January.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am keeping your DS in my prayers. I hope your DDIL's employers can find a way around to let her keep her job and still take off the needed time.


Well said, Tami. Praying for that resolution.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, hope you don't get jury duty. I don't know how you do all you do as it is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hang in there Mel just over a week to go and then it's happy days


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry for that scare. It is overwhelming when this happens and takes over your universe. So glad things are looking better and you can breathe now. Hope it continues to be good news.


RE Kathleendoris.... :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> That's the best way I think. Otherwise we would never venture out of doors again, and stopping us from living the way we want is exactly what they intend.


Completely agree with you Martina.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> You are right, but it is not entirely new - more extreme, but not new. When my eldest daughter was studying in France in the 1990s, one evening I heard on the car radio that there had been a bomb on the Paris Metro. It was bad news, but I was not unduly concerned about Kate, as she was in Rouen and only went to Paris at the weekend. I had only been home a few minutes when the phone rang: it was Kate to say, not to worry, she had been on the street outside the Metro station, Boulevard St Michel, I think, waiting for her boyfriend, who, as usual was late. But for that, they would have been down in the station at the crucial moment.


 :shock: Awfully glad the boyfriend was late.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LAst night 4 of us went to see Cats leaving Grandpa to put Elizabeth to bed. Vicky left strict instructions, clothes out bottle ready etc.Problem- the bottle leaked. So David needed to find new bottle, new milk and new clothes (and sit around in wet clothes himself). Despite this she went off to sleepjust like she always does at night. When we got back it was not David- the sealhadn't been put inthe bottlefor him. Fortunatelly the smallerbottlehe found had everything in it.
ANd then I had my regular Wednesday afternoon baby sitting.While Vicky was a bittooenthustic with her saying she sat unsupported she is doing so for around 5-10 seconds so not far off it.Vicky is rather sad at seeing her progress so very quickly.
Cats was really good- a bit offputting with no real plot to it but the music, dancing sets etc are really amazing.

And Maryanne bought two finches today. Those who follow cricket may get a laugh to know one finch is called Aaron (an Australian cricketer is called Aaron Finch).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was enormous too, but my bigger grouse was going from a 34A to a 40c! Luckily DH was working for Playtex at the time as I needed a new bra every month. :shock:


Wow what huge change that was!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get the moisture retaining crystals there to put in potting soils? I take a strip of fabric about 45" long and 4" wide. See each end and down the long edge, leaving about a 2-3" opening in the center of long edge. Then put in about 1/4 teaspoon of the moisture crystals and sew closed. Oops forgot to say before putting in the crystals turn right side out and divide in thirds stitching across to close off the ends so crystals can be put in center section. Soak in cool water for 30 minutes. It will swell up. Sort of squeegee off the water. So it doesn't feel slimy. Put around your neck to help keep you cool.


Have to get some more, DSF wrecked the ones I had. good idea that, might even look at doing a vest for the furbaby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am watching the news with more than average attention, as, just over two weeks from now, we plan to be in Belgium. Not in Brussels, but in Ghent, where we have no reason to think there will be any threat, so unless the situation changes, we will stick to our plan. But a terrible situation for those caught up in the attacks.


By then they will have their sights on somewhere else so probably perfectly safe in Belgium.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> I left the courthouse today around 5:45 this evening and have to report back in the morning. Jury selection is not complete yet. It was a long day and tomorrow will be also.


Please, knowing you are there to do your civic duty, but I really hope that if that is the panel for the big murder trial, that you do not get picked. Guess all groups were called in to try and fill that one panel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> LAst night 4 of us went to see Cats leaving Grandpa to put Elizabeth to bed. Vicky left strict instructions, clothes out bottle ready etc.Problem- the bottle leaked. So David needed to find new bottle, new milk and new clothes (and sit around in wet clothes himself). Despite this she went off to sleepjust like she always does at night. When we got back it was not David- the sealhadn't been put inthe bottlefor him. Fortunatelly the smallerbottlehe found had everything in it.
> ANd then I had my regular Wednesday afternoon baby sitting.While Vicky was a bittooenthustic with her saying she sat unsupported she is doing so for around 5-10 seconds so not far off it.Vicky is rather sad at seeing her progress so very quickly.
> Cats was really good- a bit offputting with no real plot to it but the music, dancing sets etc are really amazing.
> 
> And Maryanne bought two finches today. Those who follow cricket may get a laugh to know one finch is called Aaron (an Australian cricketer is called Aaron Finch).


David sounds like he did extremely well considering. He sounds very capable.... yep without the seal those bottles will leak. I wish you were closer as I have so much stuff I could hand down for you to have.

Aaaw nearly sitting already, they just grow up so so fast. Keep enjoying though. Her first Easter in a few days! We are going to do a little easter egg hunt here... I have a little basket all ready. Cute.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We only get paid a few dollar at least i Georgia. I don't kow if all states do the same.


Interesting, I think we are paid better here in Australia. I pulled jury duty once, about 12 years ago, 2 and a half weeks of it, thank goodness for Easter cutting the 3rd week short. We got one amount if our panel was required that day, another if we were picked for a jury and another if we ended up sequestered for the night. Mostly it covered our transport costs and lunch costs. I consider myself lucky, the one messy trial that came up, my group wasn't the one wanted for the panel. I had one which the accused changed her plea to guilty after we were paneled, another which went for a few days and we were fed lunch on the last day as our verdict was decided right before lunch, so our foreman informed the judge after lunch. I got a little shock as I did expect the idiot to get a non custodial sentence, but then the judge told us that, as the idiot did this while on parole for a similiar offence, he had to serve out the last parole period in custody regardless. I do wonder if this repeat idiot ever learnt his lesson. He was a well known trouble maker, his name had been bugging me and it was after that another of the people on the jury with me jogged our memories about him.

Lost the point I was making, we got paid, tax free (yippee for me as I was on unemployment support at the time and did not have to look for work while on jury duty) and I got just under $200 for my effort.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting, I think we are paid better here in Australia. I pulled jury duty once, about 12 years ago, 2 and a half weeks of it, thank goodness for Easter cutting the 3rd week short. We got one amount if our panel was required that day, another if we were picked for a jury and another if we ended up sequestered for the night. Mostly it covered our transport costs and lunch costs. I consider myself lucky, the one messy trial that came up, my group wasn't the one wanted for the panel. I had one which the accused changed her plea to guilty after we were paneled, another which went for a few days and we were fed lunch on the last day as our verdict was decided right before lunch, so our foreman informed the judge after lunch. I got a little shock as I did expect the idiot to get a non custodial sentence, but then the judge told us that, as the idiot did this while on parole for a similiar offence, he had to serve out the last parole period in custody regardless. I do wonder if this repeat idiot ever learnt his lesson. He was a well known trouble maker, his name had been bugging me and it was after that another of the people on the jury with me jogged our memories about him.
> 
> Lost the point I was making, we got paid, tax free (yippee for me as I was on unemployment support at the time and did not have to look for work while on jury duty) and I got just under $200 for my effort.


 :thumbup: I have never been called for Jury duty. I just googled how much the pay is here.... $40 per day for the first 6 days then $80 per day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity I went looking to see if the current jury payments were available, they were, can I say, as someone who depends on unemployment support, man o man, have these gone up.

For Queensland jury duty, wow.

Schedule 2 Remuneration and allowances - sections 8 and 9

Person summoned for jury service but not a member of
a jury panel
1 Allowance for attending court for each day or part of a day $39.55
Juror or reserve juror
2 Remuneration for each day or part of a day a person serves
as a juror or reserve juror on a trial. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $118.20
3 Additional remuneration for each day or part of a day,
after the 20th weekday, a person serves as a juror or
reserve juror on a trial . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $39.55
4 Daily allowance under section 9(2). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $118.20
5 Meal allowance if the jury is allowed to separate during a
lunch adjournment to obtain a meal . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $13.90
6 Meal allowance if the jury is allowed to separate during an
evening adjournment to obtain a meal . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $23.55

I think I want to do some lower lever jury duty, not a murder trial.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> LAst night 4 of us went to see Cats leaving Grandpa to put Elizabeth to bed.
> Cats was really good- a bit offputting with no real plot to it but the music, dancing sets etc are really amazing.
> 
> And Maryanne bought two finches today. Those who follow cricket may get a laugh to know one finch is called Aaron (an Australian cricketer is called Aaron Finch).


I do love Cats, to the point I now own a dvd and watch it at least once a year and play the cd quite often. Tell Maryanne to enjoy her finches. what variety are they?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have never been called for Jury duty. I just googled how much the pay is here.... $40 per day for the first 6 days then $80 per day.


Think I prefer Qld. $40 if you are called in and not needed, $120 per day if on panel. Then lunch and dinner allowances if needed. Can certainly eat a Maccas for less than the lunch allowance. Then if it goes past 20 day, you get $160 a day. Do NOT want a long jury duty, those are the messy trials.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just out of curiosity I went looking to see if the current jury payments were available, they were, can I say, as someone who depends on unemployment support, man o man, have these gone up.
> 
> For Queensland jury duty, wow.
> 
> ...


See my post above.... I also looked up for my area. Interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have never been called for Jury duty. I just googled how much the pay is here.... $40 per day for the first 6 days then $80 per day.


I have never been called, either. Bill was once, when he was still in his twenties, but never since. Here, you can claim up to £31.47 per day (rising to £64.95 if it proves to be a lengthy case), for which you have to provide evidence of loss, plus a small amount for food and appropriate travel costs.

I have just looked at the figures again, and the £31.47 is only if you are there for less than 4 hours a day, otherwise, it is £64.95 from the beginning. But you do have to provide evidence of lost earnings.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> By then they will have their sights on somewhere else so probably perfectly safe in Belgium.


I am not sure that any of us is 'perfectly safe' anywhere, but life is a risky business, and I am not about to start living in a bunker, just because there is a small risk. I was very nervous during the London Olympics - all of my kids had tickets for some of the events, and even my then 9 day old grandson was taken to one of the hockey matches, but that all went off safely. As you say, there is no knowing where the next target will be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> David sounds like he did extremely well considering. He sounds very capable.... yep without the seal those bottles will leak. I wish you were closer as I have so much stuff I could hand down for you to have.
> 
> Aaaw nearly sitting already, they just grow up so so fast. Keep enjoying though. Her first Easter in a few days! We are going to do a little easter egg hunt here... I have a little basket all ready. Cute.


It would be good wouldn't it- perfect gap in ages for that otherwise!
David did do very well. We were a bit concerned as she is often grizzly with him- his abilty isn't a part of him like it is with me and she seems to sense it. But maybe now he will feelbetter handling her. Mind you she can be very grizzly for me too. So much so today that I gave her a bottle after 2 hours which she rarely needs. A small bottle settled her and she was sleeping like a baby when Vicky got back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I need to go to bed early... am way too tired.

Take care everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have never been called for Jury duty. I just googled how much the pay is here.... $40 per day for the first 6 days then $80 per day.


I've never been called for jury duty either.

Checked up for here $20 a day (for all those called up). Up to $128 extra for lost wages (some employers pay the wages in which case the $20 goes to the employer), childcare etc. Also a travelling allowance. So won't get rich on jury duty. Indeed will just cover meals if you don't take your own. Meals not included unless shut up considering a verdict.
Can't take anything metal with you like metal knitting needles- from which I would assume bamboo allowed. Tell you to bring something to do while sitting around.

Victoria sounds better than here thats for sure (this was 3 years ago) but doubt whether it would have doubled to reach your level. In the city so parking expensive and nothing provided for parking. Recommend public transport.
18-70 years old can be called up.
Qld sounds even better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am not sure that any of us is 'perfectly safe' anywhere, but life is a risky business, and I am not about to start living in a bunker, just because there is a small risk. I was very nervous during the London Olympics - all of my kids had tickets for some of the events, and even my then 9 day old grandson was taken to one of the hockey matches, but that all went off safely. As you say, there is no knowing where the next target will be.


No where is safe these days especially- but might as well go places as could just as easilly be in your home town, well at least a major town near you that you visit regularly. 
By perfectly safe I was meaning Belgium by then will probably be one of the safest places as they will be looking somewhere else to bomb instead.
No where is safe- even if you never leave home a car might crash through you house front. But it does seem much more unsafe today with all the bombings going on in so many different places. Once you could avoid certain countries because they were a major risk but not anymore.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know if this will work or if anyone is interested but there was a TV programme on Alderney recently. It's in Gaelic as it's made for the Scottish highlands TV but is subtitled, and English spoken by all the Alderney folk!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b074vrnq/trusadh-series-8-9-slainte-na-sgire-alderneya-southern-island-practice-alderney

More later, a bit hectic at present as clearing up from the Literary Festival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I don't know if this will work or if anyone is interested but there was a TV programme on Alderney recently. It's in Gaelic as it's made for the Scottish highlands TV but is subtitled, and English spoken by all the Alderney folk!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b074vrnq/trusadh-series-8-9-slainte-na-sgire-alderneya-southern-island-practice-alderney
> 
> More later, a bit hectic at present as clearing up from the Literary Festival.


Sad to see, available only in the UK!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sad to see, available only in the UK!


I feared that might be the case - well maybe our UK members will watch? Interesting for me as I know some of the people quite well, and the Staffie too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I don't know if this will work or if anyone is interested but there was a TV programme on Alderney recently. It's in Gaelic as it's made for the Scottish highlands TV but is subtitled, and English spoken by all the Alderney folk!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b074vrnq/trusadh-series-8-9-slainte-na-sgire-alderneya-southern-island-practice-alderney
> 
> More later, a bit hectic at present as clearing up from the Literary Festival.


So sad that we can't get it. It must be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris wrote:
I am not sure that any of us is 'perfectly safe' anywhere, but life is a risky business, and I am not about to start living in a bunker, just because there is a small risk. I was very nervous during the London Olympics - all of my kids had tickets for some of the events, and even my then 9 day old grandson was taken to one of the hockey matches, but that all went off safely. As you say, there is no knowing where the next target will be.



darowil said:


> No where is safe these days especially- but might as well go places as could just as easilly be in your home town, well at least a major town near you that you visit regularly.
> By perfectly safe I was meaning Belgium by then will probably be one of the safest places as they will be looking somewhere else to bomb instead.
> No where is safe- even if you never leave home a car might crash through you house front. But it does seem much more unsafe today with all the bombings going on in so many different places. Once you could avoid certain countries because they were a major risk but not anymore.


You just reminded me of when the man passed out and his car slammed into our yard, fence, and trees. So right. Good for me to turn this over and know I am not in control of my days and each one is a gift to experience. Guess we think about these things and want to be safe but still can't stop living. Well, here's to Scotland and Germany. But I do not enjoy traveling as much as I used to due to age and health. Might be different experience now that I am doing better, but in the past it takes me 2 weeks to get over jet lag and I get migraines flying and their food upsets my tummy. I'm so glad I got to do so much traveling when I was younger and other than the Far East have seen so much of the world. Even Russia, where just a few weeks after we left they bombed the subway that we had taken while there. Our hosts were lovely as were many of the people but I sensed a great deal of hostility from some of the women that were prostitutes and mad that I had accompanied my husband. Even were allowed to take the musicians bus to the party after the concert and sat next to one at the meal. Awkward and she was very rude. However, the rest of the people were wonderful. Russia was the only place I had this experience. Even traveled to war torn countries in the Near East. There I was told not to go out on my own. There was hostility depending on what religion you were, so I stayed in my hotel room until accompanied by DH and other musicians. You never knew which side you were talking to so whatever you answered could get you into trouble. I guess we can't come at life from a place of fear and yet we still have to use our common sense.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> By then they will have their sights on somewhere else so probably perfectly safe in Belgium.


Brussels is probably the safest city in the world today!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I have never been called for Jury duty. I just googled how much the pay is here.... $40 per day for the first 6 days then $80 per day.


I was called for jury duty here many years ago. You don't get paid anything but can claim expenses if you are on a low income or for some loss of earnings if you are self employed or if you have to pay someone to do your job.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15 am here and the house is silent. Thankfully. I am so looking forward to moving. Getting back into our old routine. 

I can't believe it is Easter this weekend. &#128007;&#128048;&#128019;&#128020;&#128035;&#128036;&#128037;&#127851;&#127851;

I have to call today about disconnecting phone and Internet at the apt and hooking it up at new apt. After that I need certified cheque for rent and renters insurance. Then I move in&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Have been working on a meadow sweet dress and here is my progress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, David did fantastic given the bottle wasn't functioning right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, David did fantastic given the bottle wasn't functioning right. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad she is so advanced, but yes, they do grow up so fast. Don't blink too many times. Every time you do they change. What fun it is sharing in their lives. I'm sure you'll be bursting your buttons many times over and we will share in the joy. I enjoyed CATS so much. DH wasn't as enthusiastic but didn't stop me from enjoying it. 

Oops. I must have hit quote reply instead of Edit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Certainly cost less than blood tests and can identify the most unlikely of allergies. For me that was  chocolate,  mushrooms (which I do not like anyway),  dairy fat. I have cut the amount of chocolate i eat, especially when airways are tight and now use low fat dairy or 2% milk.
> 
> I might add that my gp had done a blood allergen level and I set a new record. Normally people score between 20 and 100. I almost hit 500.


Allergies can be debilitating. You must have so many things you are sensitive and allergic to. Hope it will help you knowing what things to avoid.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I'm all alone here laughing out loud at the Senior computer post from MJS. Too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris wrote:
You are right, but it is not entirely new - more extreme, but not new. When my eldest daughter was studying in France in the 1990s, one evening I heard on the car radio that there had been a bomb on the Paris Metro. It was bad news, but I was not unduly concerned about Kate, as she was in Rouen and only went to Paris at the weekend. I had only been home a few minutes when the phone rang: it was Kate to say, not to worry, she had been on the street outside the Metro station, Boulevard St Michel, I think, waiting for her boyfriend, who, as usual was late. But for that, they would have been down in the station at the crucial moment.
__________________________________

Thank goodness she was ok. One just never knows the difference a minute makes in our lives.
SIL who studied at Oxford was to come home for choir rehearsals at church and was to be on the Pan Am airplane that was exploded over Lockerbie, Scotland but had a change of schedule and came home earlier.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening, just checking in and will read backwards for awhile.
> Talk about feeling dumb, found a pattern awhile back for an easy baby sweater I could crochet. Did crochet the pieces, lost the pattern and could not figure out how to put it together. Something upstairs in the old brain is just not firing right. So I spent a couple of hours looking on line at patterns and decided this was taking longer than I had so found a new pattern I liked better and will do that one.
> Looks like we will have a cool Easter but no snow and none in the forecast. Will be with family and a good chance to celebrate the March birthdays. Will be different, first holiday without my brother in law. Still is so hard to think of him and the choice he made. His poor mother is having such a terrible time. I think we finally convinced her to attend a support group or see a counselor.
> Better get to reading up on what you have all been doing. Hugs to all. Linda


Hugs back and I know the special times like this are difficult. Hope his mother does go for a support group. So many times others can help us find our way and then there are times when a counselor is better. May she be guided to the perfect thing for her. Her grief must be so awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - you could always do the botton of the feet in another color which could give you enough yarn to finish. --- sam


Will think about that. Would mean tearing out the whole foot instead of just the toe. Too bad I didn't do that to begin with. Thank you. Next time I will buy 2 skeins. I always have extra as I buy an extra skein to make sure I have enough and didn't do it this time. Lesson learned. Better a skein left over than not enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also the attack at their metro. It is so disturbing the times we are in.


I missed that. Thank goodness for this group to keep me up on things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to see CATS many years ago and loved the music and dancing. I'm glad you enjoyed it and that while you and Vicki were out that David was able to manage in spite of the leaky bottle. Elizabeth seems such a good baby.

Love that Maryanne name the finch Aaron; hope she enjoys the company of the bird(s). Meant to say earlier glad she is home from the hospital and settling in again.



darowil said:


> LAst night 4 of us went to see Cats leaving Grandpa to put Elizabeth to bed. Vicky left strict instructions, clothes out bottle ready etc.Problem- the bottle leaked. So David needed to find new bottle, new milk and new clothes (and sit around in wet clothes himself). Despite this she went off to sleepjust like she always does at night. When we got back it was not David- the sealhadn't been put inthe bottlefor him. Fortunatelly the smallerbottlehe found had everything in it.
> ANd then I had my regular Wednesday afternoon baby sitting.While Vicky was a bittooenthustic with her saying she sat unsupported she is doing so for around 5-10 seconds so not far off it.Vicky is rather sad at seeing her progress so very quickly.
> Cats was really good- a bit offputting with no real plot to it but the music, dancing sets etc are really amazing.
> 
> And Maryanne bought two finches today. Those who follow cricket may get a laugh to know one finch is called Aaron (an Australian cricketer is called Aaron Finch).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, 34 seems to be fairly established now. Where are you travelling to? We are sticking with our Belgium and Luxembourg trip unless we receive official advice to stay away. Apparently the Foreign Office (UK government department) is advising UK nationals to avoid Brussels at the moment, but that is not on our itinerary.


Hope you have a wonderful and safe trip. Are you driving, train, ferry, or plane?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> granted - seattle can be overcast - but when it is clear you can see forever - the crystal clear air just makes everything pop. notice the three ohio cities and the michigan - they are all close to me. lol thanks daralene. the sun has peeked out a couple of times today so it's trying to break out. --- sam


Yes, think those of us around the Great Lakes and NW could use those special lamps in the winter to chase away SAD. That must be so wonderful to see forever when the air clears in Seattle. DH has been there but I haven't. He said it was beautiful. Same here yesterday. Got a little sun and then totally overcast ever since.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Disappointed; since not in the UK this link wouldn't work for me. :: Thanks for posting it though.


TNS said:


> I don't know if this will work or if anyone is interested but there was a TV programme on Alderney recently. It's in Gaelic as it's made for the Scottish highlands TV but is subtitled, and English spoken by all the Alderney folk!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b074vrnq/trusadh-series-8-9-slainte-na-sgire-alderneya-southern-island-practice-alderney
> 
> More later, a bit hectic at present as clearing up from the Literary Festival.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dress is moving along nicely as usual. Good to see you knitting.

I can just imagine the reaction of Gre at having the phone and internet disconnected. But then again, he may not use either; just possibly a cell phone. Hope this is the case and you don't have to have any exchanges with him concerning this. I know you are ready to be in your own place. No matter how good a friend it will be nice to be on your own with Gage. Sending you lots of positive energy.



gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here and the house is silent. Thankfully. I am so looking forward to moving. Getting back into our old routine.
> 
> I can't believe it is Easter this weekend. 🐇🐰🐓🐔🐣🐤🐥🍫🍫
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have to get some more, DSF wrecked the ones I had. good idea that, might even look at doing a vest for the furbaby.


My DH bought a vest for wearing on the Harley in very hot weather. He says it works very well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, think those of us around the Great Lakes and NW could use those special lamps in the winter to chase away SAD. That must be so wonderful to see forever when the air clears in Seattle. DH has been there but I haven't. He said it was beautiful. Same here yesterday. Got a little sun and then totally overcast ever since.


I can certainly see why people would get down in the dreary weather, I don't think I could live in BC in winter. Here it may be cold but we get lots of sunshine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here and the house is silent. Thankfully. I am so looking forward to moving. Getting back into our old routine.
> 
> I can't believe it is Easter this weekend. 🐇🐰🐓🐔🐣🐤🐥🍫🍫
> 
> ...


Glad it is all coming together for you, Mel!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never been on a jury, I got called but got a letter the day before I was to go that there had been a plea deal. I looked up what is paid


The Jury Regulations, 2000 set out the fees paid to jurors. In criminal matters, jurors are paid $80.00 for each day or part of a day that they sit. In civil matters, jurors are paid $15.00 for each day or part of day that they attend court for the jury selection process. Once a person is sworn in as a juror, they receive $25.00 for each day they sit on the jury.


I think I remember reading in my union contract that we would get paid our wages if called for jury duty.

I was called once to testify as I had drawn a blood alcohol level on a fellow who had been driving & hit a vehicle killing 2 people. I had to testify that yes, I knew how to draw blood & didn't wipe his arm with alcohol to increase the level & that the tube of blood they had was the one I had drawn. It was a very uncomfortable experience. He went to jail for 10 yrs.

Margaret, I'm glad your DH survived babysitting, even if he was a little soggy. My DH is pretty good at keeping the kids but not so much when they are still in diapers.

I agree, we can't all stay home but the current events sure make travel mre stressful. Another advantage of living in the boonies is there's not likely to be anything happen close to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I'm all alone here laughing out loud at the Senior computer post from MJS. Too funny.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is all coming together for you, Mel!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got up this mrning with a full blown cold, oh, joy! The GKs & DH have all had it & I was hoping to escape it but not. Hope it's gone by next Wed.
Have to pick GD up at noon from play school & GS from school at 3:15. They stay until tomorrow night.
Well best get in the shower maybe that will make me feel more alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got up this mrning with a full blown cold, oh, joy! The GKs & DH have all had it & I was hoping to escape it but not. Hope it's gone by next Wed.
> Have to pick GD up at noon from play school & GS from school at 3:15. They stay until tomorrow night.
> Well best get in the shower maybe that will make me feel more alive.


That is not good Bonnie- hoping you can get rid of it quickly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Yeah David! Hope you had a wonderful time at Cats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have never been called, either. Bill was once, when he was still in his twenties, but never since. Here, you can claim up to £31.47 per day (rising to £64.95 if it proves to be a lengthy case), for which you have to provide evidence of loss, plus a small amount for food and appropriate travel costs.
> 
> I have just looked at the figures again, and the £31.47 is only if you are there for less than 4 hours a day, otherwise, it is £64.95 from the beginning. But you do have to provide evidence of lost earnings.


I got called for jury service about a year ago . Thought great I can sit like miss marple and solve the case but when I filled the form in I got told I did not have to turn up as there were special circumstances due to husbands illness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here and the house is silent. Thankfully. I am so looking forward to moving. Getting back into our old routine.
> 
> I can't believe it is Easter this weekend. 🐇🐰🐓🐔🐣🐤🐥🍫🍫
> 
> ...


 Dress is looking great Mel love the colour . I've made this dress , really like Marianna s patterns they are so easy to follow and are lovely items too. 
Good luck with getting everything sorted out and hope the move itself goes smoothly . Some pictures would be nice when you are settled


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got up this mrning with a full blown cold, oh, joy! The GKs & DH have all had it & I was hoping to escape it but not. Hope it's gone by next Wed.
> Have to pick GD up at noon from play school & GS from school at 3:15. They stay until tomorrow night.
> Well best get in the shower maybe that will make me feel more alive.


Oh no what did you go and catch it for , you should have just let it go past 😄
Hope you feel better soon Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 23 March '16

Today is Melba Toast Day. Melba Toast Day offers a different slant on the sandwich or snack. Why not get creative and substitute normal bread for Melba toast at lunch time?

Homemade Melba Toast 
By FROM 'JULIA CHILD & COMPANY' BY JULIA CHILD (KNOPF, 1978)

Melba toast is a thin, dry toast makes a wonderful base for canapés. James Beard and other chefs regularly called for them in canapé recipes of the 1960s. Use this as the base for your canapés toppings, such as the Shrimp Curry Butter canapé recipe found here. Note: We prefer to use thinly sliced sandwich bread, such as Pepperidge Farm for this recipe. The original recipe calls for a non-sweet sandwich loaf, at least a day old. 
Homemade Melba Toast

By FROM 'JULIA CHILD & COMPANY' BY JULIA CHILD (KNOPF, 1978)

INGREDIENTS

1 loaf sandwich bread (see note below)

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 275 °F.

2. If using an unsliced loaf of bread, cut into very thin slices - 1/16 inch thick.

3. Trim crust, cut bread diagonally into triangles, or use a cutter to make circles or cut into desired shapes.

4. Arrange in one layer preferably on one or two cookie sheets and bake slowly in the upper and lower-middle levels until the bread has dried out and is starting to color.

5. Remove from oven and cool on a rack.

COOK'S NOT: We prefer to use thinly sliced sandwich bread, such as Pepperidge Farm for this recipe. The original recipe calls for a non-sweet sandwich loaf, at least a day old.

The toasts may be done well in advance, refrigerated or frozen and re-crisped in the oven before serving.

Makes Approximately 60 toasts

http://communitytable.parade.com/27230/fromjuliachildcompanybyjuliachildknopf1978/homemade-melba-toast/

Shrimp Curry Butter Canapes

By ADAPTED FROM THE PLAYBOY GOURMET BY THOMAS MARIO (CROWN, 1961)ACTIVE TIME

INGREDIENTS

1 lb smallmedium shrimp, peeled (approximately 30 shrimp)
Salt, for water and sprinkling
Juice ¼ lemon
½ cup butter, softened (1 stick)
2 tsp curry powder
½ tsp ground coriander
30 Melba toast rounds (click recipe link below)
Ground white pepper, for sprinkling
2 chives, finely chopped, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS

1. Boil 2 cups water; add shrimp, salt, and lemon juice.

2. Cook covered 3-5 minute, until shrimp are pink and cooked through Drain and chill.

3. In a small mixing bowl, combine butter, curry powder and coriander.

4. Blend well; spread butter on toast and top with a shrimp. Sprinkle with salt, white pepper and chopped chives.

Makes 1 canapés

http://parade.com/27599/parade/shrimp-curry-butter-canapes/

Today is Puppy Day. Puppy Day celebrates the joy that puppies can bring to our homes and lives, but is a great chance to adopt an orphan or needy dog and to give them home, a loving parent, and a chance at a happy life.

Today is Chip And Dip Day. If love and marriage go together like a horse and carriage, what could possibly be said to describe just how well chips and dip go together? No matter whether you prefer thick cheesy dips, hot vegetable-packed salsas, cool cream-cheese-based dips, or creative baked dips that combine all sorts of different flavors, the truth is that chips would just not be the same without them. There are thousands of different kinds of chip dips eaten with potato, corn, and more recently veggie chips the world over, meaning a holiday to celebrate the tradition of dipping chips is more than overdue. And could you possibly think of a better, tastier day to celebrate than Chip and Dip Day? Youd be hard-pressed, thats for sure.

The History of Chip and Dip Day

Dips have been made for thousands of years. One of the earliest dips to become popular long before chips ever came into existence is the Greek tzatziki, a combination of yogurt, cucumbers, garlic, salt and olive oil. Greeks still eat tzatziki with meats and bread, but since the invention of the potato chip in the mid-19th century, it and many variations of it have also become popular chip dips.

Guacamole, yet another iconic chip dip, that was first made by the Aztecs. The potato chip itself is believed to have been invented in 1853 by a cook named George Crum whose potato wedges were repeatedly sent back to the kitchen by an unsatisfied customer who claimed they were too thick. Crum eventually became irritated and decided to serve the man potato slices so thin he could see through them fried to a crisp, topped with a rather excessive amount of salt. Surprisingly, the customer absolutely loved them, and chips were born. At first, chips were made only in restaurants, but by the 20th they began to be mass-produced.

How to Celebrate Chip and Dip Day

Theres no doubt about it: the best way to celebrate this delicious holiday is to resist the urge to buy ready-made, preservative packed chip dips from the supermarket and make your very own dip. Think about what you like, buy the ingredients, and get chipping and dipping! One type of chip dip that many people buy instead of making on their own for fear that it will be too complicated to make properly is nacho cheese dip, so here is a simple recipe for a basic nacho cheese dip that you can spice up to suit your own personal taste:

Basic Nacho Cheese Dip

Ingredients: (makes one cup)

1 tablespoon butter

1 tablespoon flour

1/2 cup milk

4 slices processed cheese

1/4 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. Mix and match: chopped pickled jalapenos, chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, finely chopped onions or tomatoes, to taste

The most important thing you absolutely have to get right if you want a smooth, creamy sauce without gooey lumps in it is to make a good roux.

1. To do this, in a medium saucepan over medium-low heat, melt the butter slowly, and then stir in flour, combining well. It is important that the mixture doesnt start browning.

2. Next, bring the heat up to medium and pour in the milk.

3. Stir well again, until the mixture thickens a bit.

4. Mixing gently and constantly, add the cheese, piece by piece, and then the salt as well.

5. Continue to cook and stir until the cheese has melted and all ingredients are well blended. This should take about 15 minutes.

6. In the meantime, taste the cheese mixture and and decide what youd like to add to make it your own. If youre a fan of all things hot and spicy, add some chopped jalapeno peppers and a pinch or two of chili powder.

7. If you want to add more depth the the flavor of your cheese sauce, add a bit of garlic powder or cumin. You can also consider mixing some onions or tomatoes to the mix, or anything else you like. Serve hot with corn chips. Enjoy!

Today is Near Miss Day. Near Miss Day commemorates March 23rd, 1989, when a large asteroid missed the Earth by a mere 500,000 miles  a very near miss indeed! What would you do if an asteroid was about to hit the Earth  how would you spend your last hours, and would you even want to know?

Yesterday Tuesday, 22 March '16 was World Water Day. i didn't find this until late last night when i was going through my email - i would have included it yesterday so decided to include it today.

4 Drought-Friendly Recipes to Try on World Water Day

By: Healthy Living Editors

Our meals matter when it comes to saving water: if we choose a tofu dish over a beef dish, for example, we can save about 1,500 gallons of water per pound. Choosing tea over coffee saves about another 900 gallons of water per pound.

There are plenty of easy and smart ways to slash water consumption, but its easy to miss hidden water usage in the foods we pick. March 22nd is World Water Day, which makes it the perfect opportunity to up our game when it comes to saving water and whip up some low water-footprint dishes.

Luckily, celebrity chef Nathan Lyon was willing to share some of his mouth-watering drought-friendly recipes.
The following recipes are just a few of the many available for free on his cooking blog. For more information on how your food choices impact your water consumption, check out How Much Water is Used to Make Your Food and 20 Ways to Save Water at Home.
Happy World Water Day and happy eating!

Roasted Eggplant Caponata

Yield: 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

1 large Italian eggplant, peeled and diced medium (approximately 7 to 8 cups)
2 medium yellow onions, peeled and diced small (2 cups)
7 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, divided
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and minced (1 tablespoon)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground fennel seed
¼ teaspoon crushed red chile pepper (chile flakes), or to taste
1 fennel bulb, diced small (1 cup)
1 large red, yellow, or orange bell pepper, cored and diced small (1¼ cup)
1 (14-ounce) can diced fire-roasted tomatoes, undrained
3 tablespoons capers, rinsed, drained, and chopped roughly
1 cup green olives, pits removed and chopped roughly
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
Kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
⅓ cup roughly chopped fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley
7 medium-sized fresh basil leaves, stacked, rolled and sliced very thinly

Directions

1. Adjust two oven racks to the middle position, then preheat the oven to 450ºF.

2. In a large bowl, toss the eggplant with 3 tablespoons of oil, and season well with salt and pepper.

3. Spread out the eggplant in one layer onto two parchment paper-lined sheet pans. Roast, uncovered, in the oven for 15 minutes.

4. Remove the sheet pans from the oven, stir the eggplant, then place the sheet pans back in the oven, this time on opposite racks.

5. Bake 15 minutes more, until the eggplants are lightly colored and cooked through.

6. After the eggplant has been cooking for 15 minutes, stir the diced onion with ¼ cup of oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Cook for approximately 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the onions are soft, translucent, and lightly caramelized.

7. Next, stir in the garlic, cumin, ground fennel, and chile flakes and cook until fragrant, 1 minute.

8. Add the diced fennel and the bell pepper and cook until they begin to soften, stirring occasionally, 5 minutes.

9. Stir in the tomatoes, capers, olives, vinegar and baked eggplant.

10. Cook until the caponata has thickened, approximately 15 minutes, then remove from the heat, season to taste with salt and pepper, and stir in the parsley and basil.

Spring Pea Soup with Furikake (or toasted sesame seeds)

Yield: 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

3 cups water
1 (10-ounce) block frozen spinach
2 tablespoons grapeseed oil
1 medium yellow onion, peeled and diced small (1 ½ cups)
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and chopped roughly (1 tablespoon)
1 medium Yukon Gold potato (1/2 pound), peeled and diced medium
4 cups vegetable stock
3 sprigs fresh thyme
1 (16-ounce) bag frozen peas
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
10 medium mint leaves
Kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
Nori Komi Furikake, for garnish (If you dont have this, use toasted sesame seeds)

Directions

1. In a small saucepan bring water to a simmer.

2. Add the spinach and stir until it can be easily separated with a fork.

3. Drain into a strainer over the sink, and cool with cold water. Once cool, squeeze out as much of the water from the spinach as possible and set aside.

4. Add 2 tablespoons grapeseed oil to a medium saucepan over medium-low heat. Add the diced onion to the saucepan and cook for 6 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the onions are soft and beginning to color. Add the garlic, stir and cook until fragrant, 1 minute.

5. Add the diced potato, vegetable stock, and thyme to the saucepan, raise the heat to high, and bring to a boil.

6. Reduce the heat to low, cover with a lid and simmer for 
5 minutes until the potato is cooked through.

7. Stir in the peas and cook for 3 minutes. Add the spinach.

8. Using an immersion blender or blender, puree until smooth.

9. Add lemon juice and mint leaves. Puree until smooth, thinning with a splash of water if it looks too thick.

10. Season to taste with salt, pepper or additional lemon juice as needed.

11. Serve in bowls and sprinkle over Nori Komi Furikake (or toasted sesame seeds)

Herby White Sweet Potato Focaccia

Yields: 1 18×13-inch sheet pan of focaccia

Ingredients

1½ pounds white sweet potato
5 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
2 cups warm water (115 degrees Fahrenheit)
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dry active yeast
6 cups bread flour, plus more as needed
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
Nonstick spray
¼ cup grapeseed oil, divided
2 medium yellow onions, peeled and diced small (4 cups)
20 large cloves garlic, peeled and rough chopped (½ cup)
¼ cup fresh rosemary leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh thyme leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh oregano leaves, rough chopped

Directions

Adjust an oven rack to the upper middle position and preheat the oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit.

1. Place ¼ cup of kosher salt in a pile in the center of a sheet tray and rest the sweet potato on top of the salt mound.

2. Place sheet tray in the oven and roast sweet potato for 2 hours.

3. Remove sheet tray from the oven. When the sweet potato is cool enough to handle, slice the sweet potato in half and scoop out flesh to fill 1½ packed cups roasted sweet potato. (Enjoy any leftover sweet potato as a delicious snack!)

4. In the bowl of a stand mixer, add warm water and sugar. Stir until sugar has dissolved. Add yeast and stir to combine. Let rest for 15 minutes, until mixture gets very foamy.

5. Add 1½ cups packed (warm, but not hot!) sweet potato, flour, 2 teaspoons of kosher salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper to the bowl.

6. Spray the hook attachment with nonstick spray to coat and attach to mixer.

7. Mix on low for 5 minutes. Check on dough at this point. Scrape down sides of bowl if necessary. If dough is wet, add additional flour, 2 tablespoons at a time, until the flour absorbs the excess moisture. Mix for an additional 5 minutes until a smooth ball is formed.

8. In a large bowl, add 1 tablespoon of oil to coat the inside of the bowl. Transfer dough ball from stand mixer to the large oiled bowl and roll the doll around to coat the dough evenly with oil.

9. Cover the large bowl with plastic wrap and put the bowl in a warm place in your house. Let rest until the dough ball doubles in size, 45 minutes to 1 hour.

10. While bread is rising, make the onion garlic topping mixture.

11. Place a medium (3½ quart) sauce pan over medium-low heat and add 2 tablespoons oil, onion and 1½ teaspoons salt. Stir to combine and cover with a lid. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes, until the onions are soft.

12. Remove lid and add garlic, chopped herbs and remaining ¼ teaspoon pepper. Stir and cook for an additional 5 to 8 minutes, until all the water evaporates and the onions start to caramelize. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature.

13. Evenly coat the bottom and sides of an 18×13-inch sheet tray with remaining 1 tablespoon of oil.

14. Lightly dust a work space with some flour. Turn dough out onto workspace. Gently stretch the dough into a rectangular shape. (Photo below)

15. Transfer the rectangular dough into the oiled sheet tray. Using your fingertips, gently spread dough evenly to fill the sheet tray. Let rest, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

16. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

17. Evenly sprinkle remaining ½ teaspoon salt over the dough.

18. Spread the onion / garlic / herb mixture evenly over the dough. Dot/ firmly press your fingertips into the entire surface of the dough to create small potholes in the dough. (Evenly space the potholes throughout the dough, about 1-inch apart from each other.)

19. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until the edges of the bread are golden brown. Remove from oven and allow to rest for 15 minutes before serving.

Spicy Mango Ginger Popsicle

Yields: 6 popsicles

Ingredients
3 tablespoons freshly squeezed lime juice
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon fresh ginger juice
1/16 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1½ cups sweetened mango puree or pulp

Directions

1. Combine lime juice, sugar, ginger juice and cayenne pepper in a medium bowl.

2. Stir until sugar dissolves.

3. Add mango puree and stir to combine.

4. Pour into popsicle molds and freeze.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/4-vegan-drought-friendly-recipes-you-should-try.html#ixzz43k7slVmO

Which fort was named after the person who famously stated "Give me liberty or give me death!"?

Fort Adams
Fort Henry
Fort Washington
Fort Bragg

In Switzerland, it is illegal to own only one guinea pig because they are prone to loneliness.

March 23
1992 - Kyrie Irving
1978 - Perez Hilton
1953 - Chaka Khan

March 23, 1998
"Titanic" won 11 Academy Awards, including best picture, best director and best song, to tie the record set by 1959's "Ben-Hur."

Answer: Today we celebrate the 241st Anniversary of Patrick Henry's "Give Me Liberty or Give Me Death" speech, delivered on March 23, 1775. Patrick Henry was a a major figure of the American Revolution who became known as an orator during the movement for independence in Virginia. A Founding Father, he served as the first and sixth post-colonial Governor of Virginia. Henry is perhaps best remembered for his words "Give me liberty or give me death!", a line from a speech he made to the Virginia Convention in Richmond, Virginia. A variety of schools, ships, and other institutions are named after him, including Fort Henry. Today we celebrate the anniversary of one of the most famous speeches in American history.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you have a wonderful and safe trip. Are you driving, train, ferry, or plane?


Driving, and ferry!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, woke up to icky wet snow, it's still snowing, but semi melting at the same time. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, woke up to icky wet snow, it's still snowing, but semi melting at the same time. :?


We have wind and rain warnings out, and thousands without power, but you expect that in Autumn!
Snow sounds like your temperatures have to have dropped!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, woke up to icky wet snow, it's still snowing, but semi melting at the same time. :?


Oh, no, Kaye! I really hate snow. We have had none this winter - although it is not too late, we have had snow at the end of March many times before. I do hope your snow will disappear quickly, and Spring will arrive very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, woke up to icky wet snow, it's still snowing, but semi melting at the same time. :?


Oh no please keep it over that side of the pond , we have Spring well for a few more days at least then it's bank holiday and you can guarantee that it will be miserable weather, always is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - it's supposed to be spring. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it a good thing you're not visiting me just now :lol: We got about 3" of snow overnight, still very windy & to go down to -18C/0F for the next few nights :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have wind and rain warnings out, and thousands without power, but you expect that in Autumn!
> Snow sounds like your temperatures have to have dropped!


Have you had a real bad storm Julie ? I must have missed that, hope they all get their power back on soon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, well I didn't adopt a puppy today. But on our walk there was a loose pit bull, probably a year old. She was collared and friendly. So I let her join us. But she kept jumping on me for attention and almost oushed me over and ended up tearing my arm skin open with her claws. She was really sweet but a lot of dog for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are they going to be doing in indonesia? i remember her blog from haiti. you don't see commitment like that in young people very often. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just found my baby brother's daughter's blog:
> 
> http://spankyjones97.wix.com/anamericaninzimbabwe
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - parenthood is not easy. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I have been a bit distracted for the last few days, as we had a bit of a health scare with the youngest grandchild. The GP was concerned enough to 'fast track' him for a paediatric appointment. While that was good (the appointment was for 5 days after the referral), I was also concerned that that degree of urgency might indicate something major. His appointment was for 3.00 this afternoon, and I have been finding it hard to concentrate on anything all day. My daughter phoned a few minutes ago to say that all was well. The paediatrician is sending her report through to a senior colleague for his opinion, which we will have in a few days, but her personal view is that he is developing absolutely normally. Hurrah!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you had a real bad storm Julie ? I must have missed that, hope they all get their power back on soon


It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly. 
However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they can certainly be rambunctious - if i get a dog i think i want one a little older than that. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, well I didn't adopt a puppy today. But on our walk there was a loose pit bull, probably a year old. She was collared and friendly. So I let her join us. But she kept jumping on me for attention and almost oushed me over and ended up tearing my arm skin open with her claws. She was really sweet but a lot of dog for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though you will need the gansey before long. that is a lovely cowl - like the color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gansey's looking wonderful, Julie.

We have Wind--yes, with a capital W--not sure what mph gale force are, but I'd bet we're close to it. Ugh. Dust everywhere.

I am trying to work out a design for something to carry a water bottle on a motorcycle now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it sounds as though you will need the gansey before long. that is a lovely cowl - like the color. --- sam


Thank you Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gansey's looking wonderful, Julie.
> 
> We have Wind--yes, with a capital W--not sure what mph gale force are, but I'd bet we're close to it. Ugh. Dust everywhere.
> 
> I am trying to work out a design for something to carry a water bottle on a motorcycle now.


Thanks Sorlenna! well the winds were 56 kmh up to 100kmh what ever that is in miles about 2 .23 k to a mile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


They are lovely Julie , such pretty colours 
Hope your weather settles down soon


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


The Gansey is looking really good! It cannot be far off completion by the look of it. Not a moment too soon, from the sound of your weather! And a cowl to,add a bit of extra warmth is always welcome.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, well I didn't adopt a puppy today. But on our walk there was a loose pit bull, probably a year old. She was collared and friendly. So I let her join us. But she kept jumping on me for attention and almost oushed me over and ended up tearing my arm skin open with her claws. She was really sweet but a lot of dog for me.


Pit Bulls are a forbidden breed here, although a few fairly unsavoury characters do still manage to acquire them. It sounds as if there is good reason for our legislation - as you say, a really sweet animal, but capable of inflicting a lot of damage, even without intending harm.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While you have all your cleaning equipment out and are in the cleaning mood can you travel eastwards and stop once you get to North Yorkshire 😄


~~~Hey....Chicago is closer! C'mon in! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie , such pretty colours
> Hope your weather settles down soon


Thank you, Sonja! The Gansey is a bit greener than it seems on screen, but I like it which I guess is important.
It is calmer just now, but the forecast is still for pretty rough weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The Gansey is looking really good! It cannot be far off completion by the look of it. Not a moment too soon, from the sound of your weather! And a cowl to,add a bit of extra warmth is always welcome.


Thanks!
I love cowls- have a whole wardrobe of them now! The Gansey is coming along pretty much to plan- would definitely not be wearing it today - the thermometer reads 24 despite the wind and rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Pit Bulls are a forbidden breed here, although a few fairly unsavoury characters do still manage to acquire them. It sounds as if there is good reason for our legislation - as you say, a really sweet animal, but capable of inflicting a lot of damage, even without intending harm.


I wish they had been forbidden here- we have far too many and they have killed and maimed several times now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just prepared some apple-pecan stuffed pork chops and stuck them in the oven to cook for dinner. Tasted the stuffing and think they will be good. Pretty much followed a recipe I found online but then fudged on some of the quantities; oh yeah, also didn't have any powdered mustard so put in squirt of mustard...LOL. Also made a banana pudding and have it in the fridge setting up. I may not be a "Betty Crocker" cook but I do like to cook a nice meal for DH . He takes his lunch every day just about and works so hard that I like to fix him a good meal for dinner. And when there are leftover he really doesn't mind having them the next day for dinner. The recipe called for pouring a mixture of white wine and chicken broth over the and bake for 1 hr at 350. Not being one too much into purchasing alcohol I was delighted that I could get little 8oz bottles of wine. Use 4 oz in the recipe and sipping the remaining while I nibble on crackers & cheese.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish they had been forbidden here- we have far too many and they have killed and maimed several times now.


More often than we would like, there are incidents where people, usually children, are killed or badly injured in dog attacks. In many of these cases, we hear that DNA tests are being carried out to determine whether or not the animals in question are pit bulls. The animals, unfortunately, have been bred to have just those characteristics which most people to not wish to find in a family pet. Even legislation cannot prevent those who wish to do so from keeping these animals, but it does make it a little easier to prosecute those whose selfishness has led to harm being done.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just prepared some apple-pecan stuffed pork chops and stuck them in the oven to cook for dinner. Tasted the stuffing and think they will be good. Pretty much followed a recipe I found online but then fudged on some of the quantities; oh yeah, also didn't have any powdered mustard so put in squirt of mustard...LOL. Also made a banana pudding and have it in the fridge setting up. I may not be a "Betty Crocker" cook but I do like to cook a nice meal for DH . He takes his lunch every day just about and works so hard that I like to fix him a good meal for dinner. And when there are leftover he really doesn't mind having them the next day for dinner. The recipe called for pouring a mixture of white wine and chicken broth over the and bake for 1 hr at 350. Not being one too much into purchasing alcohol I was delighted that I could get little 8oz bottles of wine. Use 4 oz in the recipe and sipping the remaining while I nibble on crackers & cheese.


Now, I, on the other hand, would see that recipe as the perfect excuse to open a full bottle of white wine!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie both of your projects are fantastic. The sleeves are going to be wondeful and I love the pattern/design of the cowl. Can you share the name for the cowl pattern and where you got it?



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw on the Atlanta news that dogs alerted on an abandoned bag at Atlanta Jackson-Hartsfield airport earlier today. Then some idiot yelled "active shooter, run, run". People "self-evacuated". Bag turned out to be false alarm; dog had alerted on medicine in the abandoned bag. They got a description of the person who shouted "active shooter" which was not true but could not locate the idiot. Whew!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....now that I've drunk the tiny bit that was left I wish I had opened a large bottle!



Kathleendoris said:


> Now, I, on the other hand, would see that recipe as the perfect excuse to open a full bottle of white wine!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pork chops sound great, Gwen. I can't remember the last time I fixed pork chops--or pork in general, really. We will have a ham for Easter, of course.

I just can't seem to make progress today! With the wind, the dust, and the pollen, my brain is just foggy. :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news. Matthew received notification for the art competition so he will participate again this year. We will attend the private reception on May 11th and online voting is May 12th-13th. Winners will be announced on May 18th. We are excited and now that we know the deadlines, we are busy getting ready for the event.


~~~MANY MANY good wishes for him! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> I was called for jury duty here many years ago. You don't get paid anything but can claim expenses if you are on a low income or for some loss of earnings if you are self employed or if you have to pay someone to do your job.


I think Qld at least has recognised that people want out of jury duty because it can cause them to lose income. Also to reduce the temptation to do something illegal. You certainly meet some interesting people in the room where you assemble of a morning.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15 am here and the house is silent. Thankfully. I am so looking forward to moving. Getting back into our old routine.
> 
> Have been working on a meadow sweet dress and here is my progress.


Awww!! Sweet and top down.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


So nice Julie. Hope the wind dies down soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Allergies can be debilitating. You must have so many things you are sensitive and allergic to. Hope it will help you knowing what things to avoid.


Yes indeed, have even cut out many cleaning chemicals and use more natural methods, like diluted vinegar for shower glass, lemon juice on any oily surfaces (even reconstituted works when fresh is not available) make my own soaps, go as natural as possible when buying laundry liquids, finding hot water is wonderful for cleaning up spills on tiles. Even using citronella incence instead of fly spray. When travelling in car, use air con so not have to breath in vehicle exhausts. Today, I rarely have to think about what I do, it now seems so natural to me to do these things.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, it's sure been a wild night last night, but luckily no damage where Julie and I live Power is out further north of us. Reports of flooding in South Island which isn't good for those involved. We are headed tomorrow to our famous geothermal area town Rotorua so just hope the weather is better by then. Wind has died down this morning and showery so think it's done it's worst for now. 
Julie's work is fantastic, having seen her previous gansey she is one very talented lady.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> SIL who studied at Oxford was to come home for choir rehearsals at church and was to be on the Pan Am airplane that was exploded over Lockerbie, Scotland but had a change of schedule and came home earlier.


I do believe that we have guardian angels who can, occassionally, do things to make us change our plans, whether it is someone runs late, or we can make an earlier flight which protect us. When we are caught my something, though, I honestly believe that it is our time to move onto heaven.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just prepared some apple-pecan stuffed pork chops and stuck them in the oven to cook for dinner. Tasted the stuffing and think they will be good. Pretty much followed a recipe I found online but then fudged on some of the quantities; oh yeah, also didn't have any powdered mustard so put in squirt of mustard...LOL. Also made a banana pudding and have it in the fridge setting up. I may not be a "Betty Crocker" cook but I do like to cook a nice meal for DH . He takes his lunch every day just about and works so hard that I like to fix him a good meal for dinner. And when there are leftover he really doesn't mind having them the next day for dinner. The recipe called for pouring a mixture of white wine and chicken broth over the and bake for 1 hr at 350. Not being one too much into purchasing alcohol I was delighted that I could get little 8oz bottles of wine. Use 4 oz in the recipe and sipping the remaining while I nibble on crackers & cheese.


If I'd known you were cooking that, I wouldn't have had my hamburger


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hugs back and I know the special times like this are difficult. Hope his mother does go for a support group. So many times others can help us find our way and then there are times when a counselor is better. May she be guided to the perfect thing for her. Her grief must be so awful.


It is our second without my BIL. I think the kids miss him all the time, but more so at times like Easter and birthdays.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes indeed, have even cut out many cleaning chemicals and use more natural methods, like diluted vinegar for shower glass, lemon juice on any oily surfaces (even reconstituted works when fresh is not available) make my own soaps, go as natural as possible when buying laundry liquids, finding hot water is wonderful for cleaning up spills on tiles. Even using citronella incence instead of fly spray. When travelling in car, use air con so not have to breath in vehicle exhausts. Today, I rarely have to think about what I do, it now seems so natural to me to do these things.


I'm the same I like to use natural stuff, and no nasty chemicals. I've been very bad eating hot cross buns this week and it's got my itching going quite badly. It's the sugar that does it to me, but having the flu means I need some energy and the old sugar hits the spot. How bad am I? Then there's chocolate and dairy, hard to avoid but gotta do it, or will have no skin left from scratching and itches.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB wrote:
Eider that or we will duck the issue!



jheiens said:


> Aw-w-w-w-w, Kate, that is so bad!! Y'all are going to drag this one out to the sorriest end, aren't you? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~ :XD: :XD: Love it! It does make for a pheasant errrrr...pleasant way to pass the day!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of being proud, I'm going to brag on Hannah (my youngest DD). She got notice today that she has also been accepted at Oxford in England. The down side is she has been put on a waiting list for an opening. I asked her if she was going to accept it an she said "maybe" but that she mostly applied just to see if she would be accepted because it is suppose to be quite selective. Anyway, I'm proud of her. Her passport arrived the other day also. Only about 2 months until she is off to Madrid. Time is going way to fast for me....sure going to miss her but also so happy for her.
> 
> ~~~Oxford!!! She has given you ever reason to be proud!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pork chops sound great, Gwen. I can't remember the last time I fixed pork chops--or pork in general, really. We will have a ham for Easter, of course.
> 
> I just can't seem to make progress today! With the wind, the dust, and the pollen, my brain is just foggy. :?


Is ham a tradition for Easter in the States? If anything, I think lamb would be the most traditional choice here. As Sunday will be our daughter's 40th birthday, I am not sure what we will be eating that day: whatever she chooses, I suppose.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> LOL on the fowl jokes!! I know once they get started they're hard to stop!


~~~They do tend to dragon & on & on & on......don't they?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p 50 and time to get dressed in grotties and go finish mowing the back yard. Turns out I could have finished last night after getting home but upstairs thought we had to 6pm, I checked, it is 7am to 7pm for mowing. Given I have already arranged to return mower to sister today, need to finish this morning.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p 50 and time to get dressed in grotties and go finish mowing the back yard. Turns out I could have finished last night after getting home but upstairs thought we had to 6pm, I checked, it is 7am to 7pm for mowing. Given I have already arranged to return mower to sister today, need to finish this morning. Upstairs has been warned, hope our night owl got to sleep a little earlier.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Is ham a tradition for Easter in the States? If anything, I think lamb would be the most traditional choice here. As Sunday will be our daughter's 40th birthday, I am not sure what we will be eating that day: whatever she chooses, I suppose.


It is for us...not sure about the whole US. I cannot eat lamb--my body doesn't tolerate it (or veal or liver of any sort). My birthday falls on Mother's Day this year, so going out to eat will be difficult because everyone and their mothers (literally!) will be out. I may ask we do it the day before...or not. Maybe I'll just skip it this year. Ha ha.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is for us...not sure about the whole US. I cannot eat lamb--my body doesn't tolerate it (or veal or liver of any sort). My birthday falls on Mother's Day this year, so going out to eat will be difficult because everyone and their mothers (literally!) will be out. I may ask we do it the day before...or not. Maybe I'll just skip it this year. Ha ha.


Good idea. Having raised so many bum lambs, such sweet things, there is no way that I could ever again eat lamb. They are great pets. It would be the same as eating my dog. Glad there are others who don't feel that way, however, as the sheepmen would have a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> More often than we would like, there are incidents where people, usually children, are killed or badly injured in dog attacks. In many of these cases, we hear that DNA tests are being carried out to determine whether or not the animals in question are pit bulls. The animals, unfortunately, have been bred to have just those characteristics which most people to not wish to find in a family pet. Even legislation cannot prevent those who wish to do so from keeping these animals, but it does make it a little easier to prosecute those whose selfishness has led to harm being done.


I don't think our law is so robust when it comes to dog attack, although the animals are normally destroyed. Whatever the breed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie both of your projects are fantastic. The sleeves are going to be wondeful and I love the pattern/design of the cowl. Can you share the name for the cowl pattern and where you got it?


I invented it myself, Gwen! But when I get a chance I'll try to write it up for you! Bit busy the next few days with Easter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So nice Julie. Hope the wind dies down soon.


Thank you, Liz! It is quieter, but supposed to pick up again!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

yard finished, now cooling off before having a shower and getting ready to go out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, it's sure been a wild night last night, but luckily no damage where Julie and I live Power is out further north of us. Reports of flooding in South Island which isn't good for those involved. We are headed tomorrow to our famous geothermal area town Rotorua so just hope the weather is better by then. Wind has died down this morning and showery so think it's done it's worst for now.
> Julie's work is fantastic, having seen her previous gansey she is one very talented lady.


You have me blushing, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm the same I like to use natural stuff, and no nasty chemicals. I've been very bad eating hot cross buns this week and it's got my itching going quite badly. It's the sugar that does it to me, but having the flu means I need some energy and the old sugar hits the spot. How bad am I? Then there's chocolate and dairy, hard to avoid but gotta do it, or will have no skin left from scratching and itches.


How are you faring on the nettle tea!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they can certainly be rambunctious - if i get a dog i think i want one a little older than that. --- sam


It's a good thing it's love yoir puppy day! Kimber got hold of the remote for the Bose radio & tried to eat it. It still works, sort of, will have t see what a new one costs :roll: it's been an expensive week. Must have knocked the remote not the floor when I was cutting up an old blanket yesterday to make a better dog bed :roll:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How are you faring on the nettle tea!?


Nettle tea is on back burner for now. I've found its lowering my blood pressure and making me a bit light headed, but could be flu doing it too. Will get back to it soon just one per day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> More often than we would like, there are incidents where people, usually children, are killed or badly injured in dog attacks. In many of these cases, we hear that DNA tests are being carried out to determine whether or not the animals in question are pit bulls. The animals, unfortunately, have been bred to have just those characteristics which most people to not wish to find in a family pet. Even legislation cannot prevent those who wish to do so from keeping these animals, but it does make it a little easier to prosecute those whose selfishness has led to harm being done.


Our town has a bylaw saying no pit bulls but a neighbor of my son is raising puppies. I'm not sure how this is allowed. I worry it will get out when the GKs areplaying outside. I got attacked by a Doberman many years ago when 7 months pregnant, bit my leg, my back & thanks to a very heavy sweater my arm was only black & blue from wrist to shoulder. Thank God I was well dressed or it could have been much worse. I never. Get out of a vehicle now without checking the dog situation. I stopped St friends who didn't have w dog but daughter was home with a nasty one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
Here's my answer to you.
Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie & Fan, hope the nasty weather s over & you've both still got power.

Julie, the cowl is lovely & the Gansey a work of art, I love that color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm the same I like to use natural stuff, and no nasty chemicals. I've been very bad eating hot cross buns this week and it's got my itching going quite badly. It's the sugar that does it to me, but having the flu means I need some energy and the old sugar hits the spot. How bad am I? Then there's chocolate and dairy, hard to avoid but gotta do it, or will have no skin left from scratching and itches.


I woud hate to have to give up chocolate, sugar & dairy, especially dairy, I love cheeses. I'm lucky the only foods that bother me are broccoli & liver, they upset my stomach, peppers make me violently sick. I sometimes find it hard when eating out to know what I can order that wont have peppers, the broccoli I can pick out & seems to be OK.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
> Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
> Here's my answer to you.
> Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woud hate to have to give up chocolate, sugar & dairy, especially dairy, I love cheeses. I'm lucky the only foods that bother me are broccoli & liver, they upset my stomach, peppers make me violently sick. I sometimes find it hard when eating out to know what I can order that wont have peppers, the broccoli I can pick out & seems to be OK.


We know what to avoid and what we can tolerate, but sometimes just crave something sweet. I love cheeses, any kind especially blue, and icecream is my utmost weakness! Flu is pretty much gone, but just have cough hanging in there, so easing up on dairy as it makes mucus worse!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried nettle tea at my friends recently, I was surprised that it was actually drinkable.

I'm nit sure what we will have for Easter, I bought a small turkey, thinking to have my sister & family as well asmsns family but sister & family are off tomFlorida tomorrow morning to catch am cruise ship around the Carribean, the poor folks.
Whatever we do will be Sat. As DIL working Friday & Sunday. I have never eaten lamb, rarely seen here. I did have mutton as a child & didn't like it.

Julie, you said you will be busy over Easter, are you invited out? Or busy with Church activities?

I've not done much today but lay around blowing my nose. I've got supper on, making spaghetti, hamburger Parmesan & bread pudding-I had a bunch of crusts that needed using up-hope the kids will eat it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am free from my Jury duty responsibilities after sitting for 2 straight days while a jury was assembled. There were about 90 potential jurors to select 14 from for the case. It is an intense case with tv crews already in the courthouse today. The potential jurors occupied all of the benches in the courtroom except the very back row on each side which were occupied by the victim's family and other people. I was thankful to not have to make the tough decision that the jurors will be having to make next week. The trial is expected to carry over into next week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried nettle tea at my friends recently, I was surprised that it was actually drinkable.
> 
> I'm nit sure what we will have for Easter, I bought a small turkey, thinking to have my sister & family as well asmsns family but sister & family are off tomFlorida tomorrow morning to catch am cruise ship around the Carribean, the poor folks.
> Whatever we do will be Sat. As DIL working Friday & Sunday. I have never eaten lamb, rarely seen here. I did have mutton as a child & didn't like it.
> ...


Sorry you have the dreaded bugs, it's been a horrible one but am feeling much better now. I've been taking vit C, eating oranges, and lots of fluids and finally got rid of it pretty much. Just taking a break before getting back to housework etc before we get away tomorrow. Will be driving the new, old, Jaguar and giving it a good 3 hour trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have YO be on jury duty, you have enough to do without that.
> How does it work in the US do you get paid your wages or just a few dollars/ day?


The first day is $25 for the whole day or $15 for a half day. The second day is $40 for the whole day or $20 for a half day. I am not sure what the selected jurors will get for the rest of their time. With that in mind, parking costed $5 per day and I grabbed a sandwich for lunch today so spent $7 on that. Yesterday I took some nuts and other snacks, but it did not do well with my body. I felt sick during the night so didn't sleep well and I had to be up at 2:30 AM to go into work from 4-7 AM before going to jury duty. Now I am tired and need to be up at 3:30 AM to be at work before 5 AM. Fortunately I will get off at 1 tomorrow and then have a 3 day weekend. I need to get some knitting done as well as some chores.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad you didn't have to do jury duty.
Julie, your knitting is so even with interesting patterns. A feast for knitters eyes.
Bonnie, healing energy sent your way.
Fan, glad you are feeling better. Allergies to dairy and chocolate seems harsh. I would hate giving up cheese and chocolate well that would be dismal. Enjoyed your puns.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I particularly love the Gansey . Is it a design of your own?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, my DD, Cathy, will be 55 on Easter. Happy birthday to your DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Nettle tea is on back burner for now. I've found its lowering my blood pressure and making me a bit light headed, but could be flu doing it too. Will get back to it soon just one per day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Fan, hope the nasty weather s over & you've both still got power.
> 
> Julie, the cowl is lovely & the Gansey a work of art, I love that color


Definitely a lot calmer- I thought I had heard we would have thunder this afternoon, but no sign of it yet. We've not been affected by the power cuts here.

Thanks Bonnie- with the Gansey I am just following the pattern, this time around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried nettle tea at my friends recently, I was surprised that it was actually drinkable.
> 
> I'm nit sure what we will have for Easter, I bought a small turkey, thinking to have my sister & family as well asmsns family but sister & family are off tomFlorida tomorrow morning to catch am cruise ship around the Carribean, the poor folks.
> Whatever we do will be Sat. As DIL working Friday & Sunday. I have never eaten lamb, rarely seen here. I did have mutton as a child & didn't like it.
> ...


All church related, Bonnie. It was funny when someone asked and I said I was doing nothing- then remembered all these other commitments!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am free from my Jury duty responsibilities after sitting for 2 straight days while a jury was assembled. There were about 90 potential jurors to select 14 from for the case. It is an intense case with tv crews already in the courthouse today. The potential jurors occupied all of the benches in the courtroom except the very back row on each side which were occupied by the victim's family and other people. I was thankful to not have to make the tough decision that the jurors will be having to make next week. The trial is expected to carry over into next week.


Relieved you are not caught up in the trial.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, glad you didn't have to do jury duty.
> Julie, your knitting is so even with interesting patterns. A feast for knitters eyes.
> Bonnie, healing energy sent your way.
> Fan, glad you are feeling better. Allergies to dairy and chocolate seems harsh. I would hate giving up cheese and chocolate well that would be dismal. Enjoyed your puns.


Thank you, Joy- I am lucky that my tension seems to be even, and pretty standard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I particularly love the Gansey . Is it a design of your own?


It is based on Alice Starmore's Eriskay design but I had to rework the patterns of the yoke- being rather larger than her large size. (3XL to her XL) and also recalculate the body patterns and those for the sleeve- it is not quite right- but would take a very trained eye to pick it up I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is based on Alice Starmore's Eriskay design but I had to rework the patterns of the yoke- being rather larger than her large size. (3XL to her XL) and also recalculate the body patterns and those for the sleeve- it is not quite right- but would take a very trained eye to pick it up I think.


Well, it's lovely and I can't see anything wrong. We can be our own worst critics sometimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, it's lovely and I can't see anything wrong. We can be our own worst critics sometimes.


That is because I photographed the side that is ok!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*I need help please!* I'm working on the top for DD and I am at the point of beginning th waist shaping. The directions say:

Decrease Round......blah, blah,blah (have no problem with this round)
Next round is Stst......
Repeat Decrease round every 5th round 5 x more

Does this mean I do the first decrease round then 4 of the Stst rounds and THEN another decrease round OR

does this mean I do a decreease round then 3 of the Stst rounds and then a decrease round?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well just let me know when you head this way and I'll fix it for you! LOL



budasha said:


> If I'd known you were cooking that, I wouldn't have had my hamburger


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Julie! I'm even more impressed. A Julie original! Well it is certainly beautiful. Perhap you could sell it on Ravelry? I have no idea what their guidelines are but I'd surely pay for it!



Lurker 2 said:


> I invented it myself, Gwen! But when I get a chance I'll try to write it up for you! Bit busy the next few days with Easter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible! Thank goodness for the heavy sweataer. Was the dog usually so aggressive?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Our town has a bylaw saying no pit bulls but a neighbor of my son is raising puppies. I'm not sure how this is allowed. I worry it will get out when the GKs areplaying outside. I got attacked by a Doberman many years ago when 7 months pregnant, bit my leg, my back & thanks to a very heavy sweater my arm was only black & blue from wrist to shoulder. Thank God I was well dressed or it could have been much worse. I never. Get out of a vehicle now without checking the dog situation. I stopped St friends who didn't have w dog but daughter was home with a nasty one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pshaw!!!! Julie your "poor" knitting even puts me to shame! I ams in awe of you and others here that just make up your own patterns or do what to me are so complicated. Oh well.....what matters most is that I enjoy it and slowly get better. Seriously you are such an inspiration.



Lurker 2 said:


> That is because I photographed the side that is ok!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I need help please!* I'm working on the top for DD and I am at the point of beginning th waist shaping. The directions say:
> 
> Decrease Round......blah, blah,blah (have no problem with this round)
> Next round is Stst......
> ...


I would do 4 rounds of stst inbetween your decrease rounds until you have a total of 6 decrease rounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie!!!! Off to work on this!


Lurker 2 said:


> I would do 4 rounds of stst inbetween your decrease rounds until you have a total of 6 decrease rounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW Julie! I'm even more impressed. A Julie original! Well it is certainly beautiful. Perhap you could sell it on Ravelry? I have no idea what their guidelines are but I'd surely pay for it!


It is like all things, that I got the idea from something else I had knitted- but I deviated quite a long way from that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> May the perpetrators end up in the seventh level of hell for what they have done. Prayers for the injured and the families of those hurt and killed.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pshaw!!!! Julie your "poor" knitting even puts me to shame! I ams in awe of you and others here that just make up your own patterns or do what to me are so complicated. Oh well.....what matters most is that I enjoy it and slowly get better. Seriously you are such an inspiration.


I did start young- and I had the example of my mum who used patterns as her starting point- certainly when it came to colour- and of course she was a skilled spinner and dyer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie!!!! Off to work on this!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Certainly cost less than blood tests and can identify the most unlikely of allergies. For me that was  chocolate,  mushrooms (which I do not like anyway),  dairy fat. I have cut the amount of chocolate i eat, especially when airways are tight and now use low fat dairy or 2% milk.
> 
> I might add that my gp had done a blood allergen level and I set a new record. Normally people score between 20 and 100. I almost hit 500.


500 was not good! It has been so long since I had the allergy blood tests done that I can't tell you what my numbers were, if I even knew, though I did have paper work. I think it might have listed worst to least. My main reaction is weight gain. Except for garlic, which gives me hives. And if I eat too much ice cream I get upset stomach. I have gone on the allergy diet 2 times. Won't happen again! :-D I got pregnant both times. Don't care how much the Dr's removed, I am not taking a chance of getting PG at 57! If I don't eat anything that I am allergic to, I can, and have, loose 10# a month. But that means no beef, chicken, white potatoes, mushrooms, wheat, yeast, both bakers and brewers, yogurt, all dairy except butter. Seems like there was more, but I can't remember.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Think it was in response to a call to police which was transferred to firies. :twisted: Not admitting to anyone around here but there is a call to 131444 on my phone which resulted in their visit. :mrgreen: :evil:


 :thumbup: good for you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Decided to make a little sweater out of the sweet meadow dress 
And a matching hat. Hat on the needles, will need to add buttons once I move.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: Awfully glad the boyfriend was late.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> LAst night 4 of us went to see Cats leaving Grandpa to put Elizabeth to bed. Vicky left strict instructions, clothes out bottle ready etc.Problem- the bottle leaked. So David needed to find new bottle, new milk and new clothes (and sit around in wet clothes himself). Despite this she went off to sleepjust like she always does at night. When we got back it was not David- the sealhadn't been put inthe bottlefor him. Fortunatelly the smallerbottlehe found had everything in it.
> ANd then I had my regular Wednesday afternoon baby sitting.While Vicky was a bittooenthustic with her saying she sat unsupported she is doing so for around 5-10 seconds so not far off it.Vicky is rather sad at seeing her progress so very quickly.
> Cats was really good- a bit offputting with no real plot to it but the music, dancing sets etc are really amazing.
> 
> And Maryanne bought two finches today. Those who follow cricket may get a laugh to know one finch is called Aaron (an Australian cricketer is called Aaron Finch).


Oops. Poor Grandpa.

Re: Maryanne's finches, Does Maryanne use non stick cookware? If so, tell her to be very careful not to heat them with nothing in them, and not to burn anything in them. The fumes are very toxic to birds. DD's died from it, and so did my DNeice's . Hope she enjoys them and they help with her depression.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I need help please!* I'm working on the top for DD and I am at the point of beginning th waist shaping. The directions say:
> 
> Decrease Round......blah, blah,blah (have no problem with this round)
> Next round is Stst......
> ...


I say there needs to be 4 rows in between each decrease row.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have to get some more, DSF wrecked the ones I had. good idea that, might even look at doing a vest for the furbaby.


 :thumbup: Don't know if it would work for the furbaby, as they cool by panting, but might be worth a try.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwennie, I would also do four between decreases as Julie and Rookie said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> No where is safe these days especially- but might as well go places as could just as easilly be in your home town, well at least a major town near you that you visit regularly.
> By perfectly safe I was meaning Belgium by then will probably be one of the safest places as they will be looking somewhere else to bomb instead.
> No where is safe- even if you never leave home a car might crash through you house front. But it does seem much more unsafe today with all the bombings going on in so many different places. Once you could avoid certain countries because they were a major risk but not anymore.


Margaret, I fully understand your analogy, but I sure wish I hadn't read it right before I go to bed. Didn't really need that memory right now. 28 July, 2015, my cousin had exactly that happen to her. She died instantly, and the car was on top of her and her 4 month old son. Her older son and a neighbor got the baby out, burnt from the exhaust, but alive. The neighbor lifted the car enough that her Ds could pull his brother out. We are still doing fund raisers because the insurance is refusing to pay for the special compression mask he needs to prevent severe scarring, saying that it is cosmetic. Idiot driver is in her early 20's and high on pot. She had to be flying thru there, as the house is barely 1/4 mile from a major intersection with traffic lights. But I do thank you for the reminder to say extra prayers for the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Will think about that. Would mean tearing out the whole foot instead of just the toe. Too bad I didn't do that to begin with. Thank you. Next time I will buy 2 skeins. I always have extra as I buy an extra skein to make sure I have enough and didn't do it this time. Lesson learned. Better a skein left over than not enough.


You could always just make the leg of the sock a little shorter. Especially as these are so long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
> Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
> Here's my answer to you.
> Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


Love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say your first suggestion is the right one. three are five rows all together - one being a decrease row and then four more in stst and then repeat with another five rows. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *I need help please!* I'm working on the top for DD and I am at the point of beginning th waist shaping. The directions say:
> 
> Decrease Round......blah, blah,blah (have no problem with this round)
> Next round is Stst......
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How horrible! Thank goodness for the heavy sweataer. Was the dog usually so aggressive?


Apparently she just had puppies & was crusty but IMO if they knew that she should have been tied up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Decided to make a little sweater out of the sweet meadow dress
> And a matching hat. Hat on the needles, will need to add buttons once I move.


Very pretty, Melody.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

On a lighter note folks, I spoke with Julie earlier and she asked after my cough etc, and I remembered this little rhyme.' For all of you with seasonal sniffles,
It's not the cough that carries you off
It's the coffin they carry you off in!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Eider that or we will duck the issue!


Or.....tweet it .....
Grouse about it.....
Ruffle someone's feathers...
Or even set a cat amongst the pigeons.

Oh well, we're all birds of a feather :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Fan said:


> On a lighter note folks, I spoke with Julie earlier and she asked after my cough etc, and I remembered this little rhyme.' For all of you with seasonal sniffles,
> It's not the cough that carries you off
> It's the coffin they carry you off in!!!!!


My grandmother used to say that! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no what did you go and catch it for , you should have just let it go past 😄
> Hope you feel better soon Bonnie


Ditto....


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KathleenDoris, my DD, Cathy, will be 55 on Easter. Happy birthday to your DD.


And a very Happy Birthday to Cathy from me! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have heard on the news that New Zealand has voted to keep its present flag. Julie will be pleased!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


Very very nice Julie. 

I hope you didnt have any damage from that storm. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have heard on the news that New Zealand has voted to keep its present flag. Julie will be pleased!


The news broadcast I have just listened to did not mention it- but maybe that was because I was a bit late- that is great news- the turn out was much greater this time- well over a million papers returned- the PM won't be thrilled- he has invested an awful lot in going for change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very very nice Julie.
> 
> I hope you didnt have any damage from that storm. :shock:


Thank you, Cathy!
No, no damage, but there were a few hundred houses without power most of the day. Apparently lots of trees with branches downed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.

I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.

So now waiting for Centrelink to get their act together and waiting for the hospital to call me in. Seems at time, all I do is wait.

Everyone stay safe, whether at home or travelling.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a good thing it's love yoir puppy day! Kimber got hold of the remote for the Bose radio & tried to eat it. It still works, sort of, will have t see what a new one costs :roll: it's been an expensive week. Must have knocked the remote not the floor when I was cutting up an old blanket yesterday to make a better dog bed :roll:


Oh dear! Kimber is reminding me of Sydney. :shock: Hope the reason for the better dog bed isnt that the old one was eaten! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
> Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
> Here's my answer to you.
> Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


 :thumbup: And Happy Easter to you too. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Relieved you are not caught up in the trial.


RE Pacer... me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
> Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
> Here's my answer to you.
> Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


Well said Fan, couldn't have put it better!!! Happy Easter to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, try and relax and enjoy the long weekend and hopefully you will be able to sort things out with Centrelink next week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


What a terrible shock! I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers that Centrelink will be able to get things straightened out for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


Beutiful cowl. Won't be long before you want it by the sounds of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would do 4 rounds of stst inbetween your decrease rounds until you have a total of 6 decrease rounds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, I fully understand your analogy, but I sure wish I hadn't read it right before I go to bed. Didn't really need that memory right now. 28 July, 2015, my cousin had exactly that happen to her. She died instantly, and the car was on top of her and her 4 month old son. Her older son and a neighbor got the baby out, burnt from the exhaust, but alive. The neighbor lifted the car enough that her Ds could pull his brother out. We are still doing fund raisers because the insurance is refusing to pay for the special compression mask he needs to prevent severe scarring, saying that it is cosmetic. Idiot driver is in her early 20's and high on pot. She had to be flying thru there, as the house is barely 1/4 mile from a major intersection with traffic lights. But I do thank you for the reminder to say extra prayers for the family.


I remeber that now you talking about it- it was a terrible thing. And imagine refusing to pay for the special compression mask. Severe scarring coul dhave major physical impacts as he grows- even if ignoring the emotional impact of severe facial scarringas he grows up.
Is this covered by medical insurance or insurance related tot he car and the effects of the crash? in which case surely dealing with scarring should be covered as it was a direct result of the accident.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear! Kimber is reminding me of Sydney. :shock: Hope the reason for the better dog bed isnt that the old one was eaten! LOL


Lets hope they never meet to share ideas!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


Centrelink just don't consider people at all- they have rules to follow and that seems to be it. even if the individuals want to they seem unable to do anything. And as for getting the same story twice that seems unlikely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you get everything sorted out with the unemployment people without too much stress on you.
Have a happy Easter.



busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, so sorry for the lack of care by the agency and do hope you can find a way to deal with the stress. I could feel it right through your post. Hugs dear one and hope a wonderful opportunity comes up for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Texted DIL a while back that I would do Easter and never heard back from them. Wondering if they will show up with no meal prepared. Perhaps I should buy something just in case. :shock: :shock: :shock: My son and his wife do tend to ignore texts and it is hard to get hold of them otherwise. I think they read them but don't feel there is a need to answer. :roll: Life is busy for DIL now as she is sitting at the hospital, apparently, with a friend of hers as the friend's father is dying. So don't get me wrong, she is a great person in so many ways. Just getting back to MIL is not one of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You could always just make the leg of the sock a little shorter. Especially as these are so long.


That is an option, but emotionally, may just be easier to just rip out the toe if needed and then pick up stitches again and do in a matching color on both socks. The toes won't show in the shoes and less work. I will have to think about it though when it comes time if I run out of yarn. I will keep this in mind. Thank you. I appreciate any and all tips.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, I fully understand your analogy, but I sure wish I hadn't read it right before I go to bed. Didn't really need that memory right now. 28 July, 2015, my cousin had exactly that happen to her. She died instantly, and the car was on top of her and her 4 month old son. Her older son and a neighbor got the baby out, burnt from the exhaust, but alive. The neighbor lifted the car enough that her Ds could pull his brother out. We are still doing fund raisers because the insurance is refusing to pay for the special compression mask he needs to prevent severe scarring, saying that it is cosmetic. Idiot driver is in her early 20's and high on pot. She had to be flying thru there, as the house is barely 1/4 mile from a major intersection with traffic lights. But I do thank you for the reminder to say extra prayers for the family.


I so vividly remember this Tami. Shame, shame shame on the insurance company. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumb down: I think the newspaper should do an article about this accident again with the emphasis being that after such a tragedy, they do not consider the burns worth the care of preventing further scarring. :thumbdown:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


Both are really nice looking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> On a lighter note folks, I spoke with Julie earlier and she asked after my cough etc, and I remembered this little rhyme.' For all of you with seasonal sniffles,
> It's not the cough that carries you off
> It's the coffin they carry you off in!!!!!


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
So true.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That really has turned out cute. What color or type of buttons are you planning on using?



gagesmom said:


> Decided to make a little sweater out of the sweet meadow dress
> And a matching hat. Hat on the needles, will need to add buttons once I move.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, as we see signs of Spring, you see signs of autumn and winter. You must be so glad you knit the warm things you have to keep you warm and hope this guernsey is to be yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would do 4 rounds of stst inbetween your decrease rounds until you have a total of 6 decrease rounds.


Agreed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all of you! I got 3 repeats sone last night and hope to get the remaining done today. I'll then go tomorrow to the LYS and get the shop co-owner guide me on finishing off the neck and sleeves. Crossing my fingers that it fits DD and that she likes it. I'll post a picture once it is finished.
I couldn't have made it this far without help from you folks!


martina said:


> Gwennie, I would also do four between decreases as Julie and Rookie said.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just prepared some apple-pecan stuffed pork chops and stuck them in the oven to cook for dinner. Tasted the stuffing and think they will be good. Pretty much followed a recipe I found online but then fudged on some of the quantities; oh yeah, also didn't have any powdered mustard so put in squirt of mustard...LOL. Also made a banana pudding and have it in the fridge setting up. I may not be a "Betty Crocker" cook but I do like to cook a nice meal for DH . He takes his lunch every day just about and works so hard that I like to fix him a good meal for dinner. And when there are leftover he really doesn't mind having them the next day for dinner. The recipe called for pouring a mixture of white wine and chicken broth over the and bake for 1 hr at 350. Not being one too much into purchasing alcohol I was delighted that I could get little 8oz bottles of wine. Use 4 oz in the recipe and sipping the remaining while I nibble on crackers & cheese.


Sounds so good Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> 500 was not good! It has been so long since I had the allergy blood tests done that I can't tell you what my numbers were, if I even knew, though I did have paper work. I think it might have listed worst to least. My main reaction is weight gain. Except for garlic, which gives me hives. And if I eat too much ice cream I get upset stomach. I have gone on the allergy diet 2 times. Won't happen again! :-D I got pregnant both times. Don't care how much the Dr's removed, I am not taking a chance of getting PG at 57! If I don't eat anything that I am allergic to, I can, and have, loose 10# a month. But that means no beef, chicken, white potatoes, mushrooms, wheat, yeast, both bakers and brewers, yogurt, all dairy except butter. Seems like there was more, but I can't remember.


Oh my goodness, that is restrictive. That would be a nightmare getting pregnant at 57, at least it would have been to me. getting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops. Poor Grandpa.
> 
> Re: Maryanne's finches, Does Maryanne use non stick cookware? If so, tell her to be very careful not to heat them with nothing in them, and not to burn anything in them. The fumes are very toxic to birds. DD's died from it, and so did my DNeice's . Hope she enjoys them and they help with her depression.


And if they are toxic to the birds, they are to us too. Just that the birds die sooner. Remember the birds in the mines. :wink:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know what's happening with my computer but it keeps logging me out of TP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sorry you have the dreaded bugs, it's been a horrible one but am feeling much better now. I've been taking vit C, eating oranges, and lots of fluids and finally got rid of it pretty much. Just taking a break before getting back to housework etc before we get away tomorrow. Will be driving the new, old, Jaguar and giving it a good 3 hour trip.


Glad you are finally feeling better. Enjoy your trip in the new, old Jag!!!

Bonnie, sorry you have the dreaded bug.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....does sound a bit like Sydney doesn't it! Thank goodness he has left the remotes alone (knock on wood!)


sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear! Kimber is reminding me of Sydney. :shock: Hope the reason for the better dog bed isnt that the old one was eaten! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Use this blessed weekend to relax and hopefully Centrelink will get it's act together. 


flyty1n said:


> What a terrible shock! I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers that Centrelink will be able to get things straightened out for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Decided to make a little sweater out of the sweet meadow dress
> And a matching hat. Hat on the needles, will need to add buttons once I move.


Love the colour Mel. Can't wait to see the hat with it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> The first day is $25 for the whole day or $15 for a half day. The second day is $40 for the whole day or $20 for a half day. I am not sure what the selected jurors will get for the rest of their time. With that in mind, parking costed $5 per day and I grabbed a sandwich for lunch today so spent $7 on that. Yesterday I took some nuts and other snacks, but it did not do well with my body. I felt sick during the night so didn't sleep well and I had to be up at 2:30 AM to go into work from 4-7 AM before going to jury duty. Now I am tired and need to be up at 3:30 AM to be at work before 5 AM. Fortunately I will get off at 1 tomorrow and then have a 3 day weekend. I need to get some knitting done as well as some chores.


Don't know how you do it all. Boy things sure change when you are in your 70's. I do remember working and working and taking care of a baby, but am paying for it now.

I bought a special lamp with 10,000 lumens. Got the smallest one as they said it works as good as the big ones with the same amount of lumens, just costs 1/2 the price and takes up less room. They say anyone in northern environments could use one, even in summer because we still don't get enough. Hope it gives me more energy and boosts the mood. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Used it twice now and waiting to see it it works over time. I'm sure it will make some difference as I spend so much time indoors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps you should call and ask them if they plan on coming since they historically don't respond to texts. It could save you from over preparing.



Cashmeregma said:


> Texted DIL a while back that I would do Easter and never heard back from them. Wondering if they will show up with no meal prepared. Perhaps I should buy something just in case. :shock: :shock: :shock: My son and his wife do tend to ignore texts and it is hard to get hold of them otherwise. I think they read them but don't feel there is a need to answer. :roll: Life is busy for DIL now as she is sitting at the hospital, apparently, with a friend of hers as the friend's father is dying. So don't get me wrong, she is a great person in so many ways. Just getting back to MIL is not one of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to knit on the top after I check the daily digest.
TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


Beautiful knitting Julie. What tips can you give us about even tension that you feel attribute to your good tension. Appreciate your expertise if you are able to analyze what makes for the good tension.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps you should call and ask them if they plan on coming since they historically don't respond to texts. It could save you from over preparing.


I know, it just seems that every single thing is like this and I have to call. Thinking it might do them good if they show up and there is no meal because they didn't get back. I would be nice about it but might be a lesson. I could buy something to have on hand and cook it when they arrive if they do come. DH is so busy writing music for Scotland and preparing for his solo concert that it actually is ok if they don't come. Such mixed feelings. Today DH has been up since 7 am and won't get home till about 10 pm as he has to help a student who has a recital and he is the advisor. He won't get anything done with preparing for recital or Scotland today so will stay up till 1am working tonight when he gets home. I don't know how he does it and he is no Spring "chicken" any more. My first fowl yolk. So admire the wittiness of all of you. Keeps me smiling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going to the doctors to get weighed again. I forgot and had one thing for a snack that is on maintenance and not the diet. Just switched from maintenance back to the diet, hence the confusion. Gained back 2 of the 3 lbs. lost but back on track today. Lost the 2 but still the 1 lb. Not worried. It is a long term goal and as we all know, many ups and downs with the scales. Focus is just on eventually getting to my goal. Well, right now my goal is just to have my weight headed in the right direction and to be able to fit in that plane seat. :XD: :XD: :XD:

I know I don't show it in the photo but my hips aren't showing there. Probably were about out to where the elbows are. :shock: :shock: They and the stomach are still the hardest but lost 3" in the stomach so as bad as it still is, it is so much better. Moving around is so much easier. Off to get ready for my appointment now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear! Kimber is reminding me of Sydney. :shock: Hope the reason for the better dog bed isnt that the old one was eaten! LOL


She had an old quilt that was from my Dads house, the fabric was pretty rotten & once it started to tear she started to pull out the stuffing so I made a cover from some odds & ends of material & cut the quilt up & encased it in an old flannel sheet, looks much better & less mess. The stuffing was sticking to socks & tracking all through the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remeber that now you talking about it- it was a terrible thing. And imagine refusing to pay for the special compression mask. Severe scarring coul dhave major physical impacts as he grows- even if ignoring the emotional impact of severe facial scarringas he grows up.
> Is this covered by medical insurance or insurance related tot he car and the effects of the crash? in which case surely dealing with scarring should be covered as it was a direct result of the accident.


I agree, how can they say it's cosmetic, too bad when the put in the Affordable Care Act they hadn't booted the insurance companies right out of the equation like here, then there wouldn't be such problems. The poor child shouldn't have to contend with terrible scarring because some bean counter says so!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lets hope they never meet to share ideas!


Yes, she doesn't need any more ideas! If a Kleenex gets dropped n the floor it's shredded all over the place also any paper, plastic.... Silly pup!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Texted DIL a while back that I would do Easter and never heard back from them. Wondering if they will show up with no meal prepared. Perhaps I should buy something just in case. :shock: :shock: :shock: My son and his wife do tend to ignore texts and it is hard to get hold of them otherwise. I think they read them but don't feel there is a need to answer. :roll: Life is busy for DIL now as she is sitting at the hospital, apparently, with a friend of hers as the friend's father is dying. So don't get me wrong, she is a great person in so many ways. Just getting back to MIL is not one of them.


Maybe another text say, "are you coming? I need to by groceries" :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is an option, but emotionally, may just be easier to just rip out the toe if needed and then pick up stitches again and do in a matching color on both socks. The toes won't show in the shoes and less work. I will have to think about it though when it comes time if I run out of yarn. I will keep this in mind. Thank you. I appreciate any and all tips.


You could just do like Sonja & knit faster so you won't run out :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so vividly remember this Tami. Shame, shame shame on the insurance company. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumb down: I think the newspaper should do an article about this accident again with the emphasis being that after such a tragedy, they do not consider the burns worth the care of preventing further scarring. :thumbdown:


Yes, maybe embarrass the insurance company into paying. Here people go to the National news with problems with insurance not covering repairs on houses etc. Usually they get action.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 24 March '16

Today is Chocolate Covered Raisins Day.

Chocolate Covered Raisins Day is a great excuse for a treat! Chocolate covered raisins are a great addition to a trail mix pack, or can make a convenient desk-side snack at work!

Easy Chocolate-Covered Raisins (Crock-Pot) By Chef1MOM-Connie

TOTAL TIME: 50mins
PREP: 5 MINS
COOK: 45 MINS

I needed another quick fix for chocolate but had to make without nuts for DH. So I chose golden raisins and they were a hit!

Makes 30-40 pieces

Ingredients

12 ounces milk chocolate
2 ounces white chocolate (I used a candy bar)
8 ounces raisins (can use more or less or combine with nuts)

Directions

1. Put chocolate ( milk and white) in crock pot on low.

2. stir after 30 minutes to blend.

3. continue cooking 10 minutes.

4. add in raisins, blend.

5. with teaspoon drop onto wax paper.

6. let cool.

7. enjoy!

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (642 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 1 - AMOUNT PER SERVING - % DAILY VALUE - Calories 95.2 - Calories from Fat 36; 38% - Total Fat 4 g; 6% - Saturated Fat 2.5 g; 12% - Cholesterol 3 mg; 1% - Sodium 11.6 mg; 0% - Total Carbohydrate 14.3 g; 4% - Dietary Fiber 0.7 g; 2% - Sugars 11.8 g; 47%- Protein 1.2 g; 2%

http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-chocolate-covered-raisins-crock-pot-278661

Today is Tuberculosis Day. Every year, a day is dedicated to raising awareness about tuberculosis, commonly known as TB. The first Tuberculosis Day was in 1982, a hundred years after Dr Robert Koch announced to the scientific community that he had discovered the cause of the virulent disease, thus paving the way for an eventual cure.

At the time of Kochs announcement, TB was one of the worlds deadliest diseases, killing an estimated one in seven people. Although the virus has almost been eradicated in the western world, it still poses a serious problem in developing countries and is making a comeback in areas where there is significant overcrowding and poor nutrition.

You can mark Tuberculosis Day by learning about the international strategies to combat the disease and by raising awareness in your own community.

This almost-forgotten disease is important because TB is not just a Dickensian disease; it is still very much with us.

Today is Flatmate Day. i have a flatmate that rocks? Explore a few simple and fun ways to say thanks.

You know you owe your flatmate a lot. Shes taken the dog out for you when your shift ran late; he stood beside you with a can of roach spray in hand when your crazy ex showed up for the ninth time that weekend; and she loaned you cash to pay your cell phone bill when you ran over your minutes. Through thick and thin, your flatmate has had your back.

And now its time to say thank you, heres a few ideas for you.

Say something nice. Drop a compliment out of the blue, and be sincere. Do this a handful of times a week. Otherwise, communication is only about problems.

Cook enough for both of you. If youre cooking a meal for yourself, double up the recipe and invite your flatmate to the feast. Food is often a flash point, turn it into a positive instead.

Be reliable. Pay bills (especially rent) on time, every time. If you say youre going to clean, make sure you do it. Dont leave your flatmate guessing.

Be resource conscientious. Turn off lights, turn down the AC or heat when you leave, conserve water. Lower utility bills help everyone.

Get your clean on. Tidy up the communal areas  kitchen, bathroom, living room  without being asked and without being all holier-than-thou about it. This is HUGE if your roomie is the one that usually does the cleaning.

Throw some money around. Dont fret over pennies, round your portion of the utilities up to the nearest dollar. Dont make a big deal about it.

Throw some money around, part 2. Buy a nice coffee machine, microwave, TV  upgrade something you share. Youre gonna take it with you when you leave, go ahead and spread some joy while youre together.

Offer to get away. Its always nice to have some private time at home. Tell your flatmate ahead of time that youre going to be away for a few hours or the weekend.

These are all so little work, but they make a huge difference  let your flatmate know you care!

Which oil company was responsible for the Valdez oil spill on this day in 1989?

BP
Exxon
Shell
Amoco

Cleveland, OH is home to the first electric traffic lights.

March 24
1976 - Peyton Manning
1973 - Jim Parsons
1951 - Tommy Hilfiger

March 24, 1958
Elvis Presley was inducted into the Army in Memphis, Tenn.

Answer: On this day in 1989, hundreds of thousands of barrels of crude oil were spilled into Prince William Sound in Alaska by the Exxon Valdez oil tanker after it ran aground. Between eleven and thirty-two million gallons of oil were spilled, creating one of the worst human-caused environmental disasters in history. The oil eventually covered 1,300 miles of coastline, and 11,000 square miles of ocean. The Valdez spill was the largest in US waters until the 2010 Deepwater Horizon oil spill, in terms of volume released.

Phyllis said asparagus was on sale today at Kroger. i should give her this recipe.

Fresh Tomato and Asparagus Whole Wheat Pasta with Pine Nuts

Its finished with salty Parmesan cheese, toasted pine nuts and slivers of fragrant basil.

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 15 mins
Total time: 25 mins

Fresh spring and summer vegetables shine in this healthy pasta dish.

Author: Julie Wunder
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: Italian
Serves: 2-4

Ingredients

8 ounces whole wheat penne pasta (about 2 cups dried)
2 tablespoons good olive oil
2 garlic cloves, minced
½ bunch asparagus, trimmed and cut in 1½ inch pieces (about 2 cups)
¼ teaspoon salt, divided
¼ teaspoon pepper, divided
2 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
½ cup vegetable stock
½ cup pasta water
1 cup shaved Parmesan
½ cup fresh basil
¼ cup pine nuts, toasted

Instructions

1. Boil pasta 1 minute less than package instructions to al dente. Drain and reserve ½ cup pasta water.

2. Over medium heat, saute the garlic in the olive oil for 1 minute just until fragrant. Be careful not to burn.

3. Add the asparagus and cook for 3 minutes. Season with a pinch of the salt and pepper.

4. Add the cherry tomatoes and saute for 2 minutes. Season with a pinch of the salt and pepper.

5. Add the stock and allow to simmer. Cook for another 3 minutes or until stock starts to reduce.

6. In a pasta bowl, add the pasta, pasta water, vegetable mixture and half of the cheese, basil and pine nuts. Mix until well combined.

7. Top with the rest of the cheese, basil and pine nuts.

8. Serve immediately.

Notes: Makes two large portions or four smaller ones.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/tomato-and-asparagus-pasta-recipe/

And doesn't this sound good for a different take on a pasta dish?

Creamy Sweet Potato And Halloumi Pasta

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 35 mins

A delicious warming meal of perfectly roasted sweet potato, golden chunks of halloumi and smoky toasted almonds stirred through fresh silky pasta for a great wholesome and nourishing meal. Ready in just half an hour for a quick family dinner.

A quick kitchen hack for when you dont have pappardelle (really, how many of us ever do?) is to slice fresh lasagna sheets into thick ribbons. I tend to have a couple of packets of fresh lasagna sheets in the fridge. Woolies does a completely natural, additive and preservative free version which is the only one I use. Or if you have another half hour on hand, it is quite easy to whip up fresh pasta sheets. If you dont have either, any regular pasta will do. Remember that if you are using dried pasta, it will be half the amount of fresh pasta. Always cook pasta in salted water. Nothing tastes more horrid than bland pasta. You could make this gluten free by using gluten free pasta and vegan by using a vegan substitute for cream, like this amazing cashew sauce from Lindsay of Pinch Of Yum.

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Main, Pasta
Cuisine: Italian, Vegetarian
Serves: 4

Ingredients

for the sweet potato topping

500g sweet potato, peeled and cut into cubes
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
½ teaspoon red chilli flakes
½ teaspoon dried thyme
1 garlic clove, minced
½ teaspoon sea salt flakes
freshly ground black pepper
½ cup (70g) almonds, roughly chopped
180g halloumi cheese, cut into cubes

for the pasta

400g fresh pappardelle pasta (or 220g dried pasta of choice)
200ml fresh cream
zest of 1 small lemon
microherbs, to serve
sea salt flakes and black pepper, for seasoning

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 240C conventional (220C fan-forced). Line a shallow rimmed baking tray with baking paper.

2. Place sweet potato, olive oil, chilli, thyme, garlic, salt and pepper in a medium bowl. Toss to combine. Spread on the prepared baking tray and bake for 10 minutes in the oven.

3. Remove from oven. Add almonds and halloumi. Return to the oven and bake for another 10 minutes.

4. Remove and set aside.

5. While the sweet potato is cooking, cook the pasta in a pot of salted boiling water until al dente. Reserve ½ cup (125ml) of the cooking liquid and drain the rest.

6. Return pasta and liquid to the pan on low heat. Add the cream. Mix to coat the pasta thoroughly with the cream. Cook for a couple of minutes until heated through. Adjust seasoning if needed.

7. Remove from heat and top with the roasted sweet potato and halloumi mix. Scatter with lemon zest and micro herbs. Serve

http://www.cookrepublic.com/creamy_sweet-potato-and-halloumi-pasta/

five minute cashew sauce

Makes about 2 cups

You could make this gluten free by using gluten free pasta and vegan by using a vegan substitute for cream, like this amazing cashew sauce from Lindsay of Pinch Of Yum.

Things you could add to the sauce

Sriracha
Nutritional Yeast
Chipotle Peppers
Pesto or Fresh Herbs
Squash/Carrots/Spinach
Sugar! (remove the savory elements of garlic and salt // replace with sweet stuff like peanut butter, sugar, cocoa, vanilla.

INGREDIENTS

2 cups cashews
1¼ cup water or broth
1-2 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place cashews in a bowl. Cover with water and soak for about 2 hours. Drain and rinse thoroughly.

2. Place soaked cashews in the bowl of a food processor or blender with the water, garlic, and salt.

3. Puree until very, very smooth.

4. Thin out with more water to desired consistency.

5. Store in fridge for 3-4 days or freeze.

NOTES: Add extra ingredients to change the flavor! chipotle peppers, pesto, chili paste, etc.

http://pinchofyum.com/five-minute-cashew-sauce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

outstanding tns. --- sam



TNS said:


> Or.....tweet it .....
> Grouse about it.....
> Ruffle someone's feathers...
> Or even set a cat amongst the pigeons.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so tragic to loose your cousin like that. I hope they raised enough money for mask. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, have a great time on your trip.
Gwen, looking forward to seeing your sweater.

Mary, I'm glad you didn't get chosen for jury duty, you have more than enough to occupy your time without that.
I don't remember if it was you or Rookie making the blankets for babies at church. If you haven't seen it before the Missouri Star Quilt company has a tutorial for a self binding receiving blanket that's really easy- I used it to do the dog bed.
We got another 3" of fluffy snow overnight & still snowing. It will be nasty if the wind gets up.

Still feeling crappy today, plugged up & sore throat, I've been taking Cold FX & drinking Throat Coat Tea, hopefully it doesn't hang around long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, sending luck that you get a job you love soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, maybe embarrass the insurance company into paying. Here people go to the National news with problems with insurance not covering repairs on houses etc. Usually they get action.


Yes, the press can be very useful at times.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busyworkerbee, sending luck that you get a job you love soon.


From me, too. Do try and relax over the Easter weekend. I find Easter rather sad, as my late Mum loved this time. She was a devout Roman Catholic and the symbolism of the new beginning she found wonderful. So I think of her especially at this time. For most people it's just a long weekend break now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, that asparagus pasta dish sounds really good, I'm going to copy it for when I have lots in the garden. DH isn't crazy for it so I have trouble keeping it used up. Fresh out of the garden makes the stuff from the store taste like cardboard. Have you ever seen the Purple asparagus in the store? I have it & green in the garden, it stays tender much longer, even when as thick as your thumb whereas the green goes woody.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Beutiful cowl. Won't be long before you want it by the sounds of things.


We are getting slightly cooler at night- but still warm during the day. And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both are really nice looking.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this. I sure hope things work out for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well said Fan, couldn't have put it better!!! Happy Easter to all.


And from me too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, as we see signs of Spring, you see signs of autumn and winter. You must be so glad you knit the warm things you have to keep you warm and hope this guernsey is to be yours.


Yes this one is very much for me- having been enlarged to fit my rotundity!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful knitting Julie. What tips can you give us about even tension that you feel attribute to your good tension. Appreciate your expertise if you are able to analyze what makes for the good tension.


I am not sure, Daralene- it just happens! Possibly something to do with how I hold the yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that asparagus pasta dish sounds really good, I'm going to copy it for when I have lots in the garden. DH isn't crazy for it so I have trouble keeping it used up. Fresh out of the garden makes the stuff from the store taste like cardboard. Have you ever seen the Purple asparagus in the store? I have it & green in the garden, it stays tender much longer, even when as thick as your thumb whereas the green goes woody.


I so agree about Asparagus- eating it fresh- there is no comparison to the bought stuff- I was totally spoilt by having the patch we had at Rotokawa growing up. I prefer tinned to shop bought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear this. I sure hope things work out for you.


From me too. Re Busyworkerbee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't know how he does it and he is no Spring "chicken" any more. My first fowl yolk. So admire the wittiness of all of you. Keeps me smiling.


Good one! It would serve them right if they show up and no dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Pit Bulls are a forbidden breed here, although a few fairly unsavoury characters do still manage to acquire them. It sounds as if there is good reason for our legislation - as you say, a really sweet animal, but capable of inflicting a lot of damage, even without intending harm.


It is really sad how pit bulls were originally bread to be nanny's for young children. A dog gentle enough to play with babies yet aggressive enough to protect them if needed. Now they are a feared breed. I remember when it was German Shepard dogs that were concided to be dangerous along with many other breads over the years. I believe it really is the way they are raised. 
Off my soap box now


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to the doctors to get weighed again. I forgot and had one thing for a snack that is on maintenance and not the diet. Just switched from maintenance back to the diet, hence the confusion. Gained back 2 of the 3 lbs. lost but back on track today. Lost the 2 but still the 1 lb. Not worried. It is a long term goal and as we all know, many ups and downs with the scales. Focus is just on eventually getting to my goal. Well, right now my goal is just to have my weight headed in the right direction and to be able to fit in that plane seat. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I know I don't show it in the photo but my hips aren't showing there. Probably were about out to where the elbows are. :shock: :shock: They and the stomach are still the hardest but lost 3" in the stomach so as bad as it still is, it is so much better. Moving around is so much easier. Off to get ready for my appointment now.


You've got lots of cheerleaders. Keep at it and you'll make your goal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, I, too, believe how dogs are raised makes their temperament. Remember "Our Gang" and their pit bull. Raised with love, pits are loyal love sponges. Had one in obedience class. A sweetie. BUT, they had spiked collar on him and named him killer. Some people.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm pleased to read the result of the flag vote. I wanted the change but didn't like the chosen one, so I voted to keep our current one.
I like our PM, he's doing a good job, but he certainly messed up big time with this one. 
It's early morning Good Friday here, and just getting my emails read before packing up for our trip. My trusty iPad is going with me so can keep an eye on life with the tea party folks. I really love being part of this wonderful group and thank you all for inviting me in. 
A very warm wonderful Easter to all. Blessings Fan xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> I'm pleased to read the result of the flag vote. I wanted the change but didn't like the chosen one, so I voted to keep our current one.
> I like our PM, he's doing a good job, but he certainly messed up big time with this one.
> It's early morning Good Friday here, and just getting my emails read before packing up for our trip. My trusty iPad is going with me so can keep an eye on life with the tea party folks. I really love being part of this wonderful group and thank you all for inviting me in.
> A very warm wonderful Easter to all. Blessings Fan xxx


Have a great trip and a Happy Easter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Texted DIL a while back that I would do Easter and never heard back from them. Wondering if they will show up with no meal prepared. Perhaps I should buy something just in case. :shock: :shock: :shock: My son and his wife do tend to ignore texts and it is hard to get hold of them otherwise. I think they read them but don't feel there is a need to answer. :roll: Life is busy for DIL now as she is sitting at the hospital, apparently, with a friend of hers as the friend's father is dying. So don't get me wrong, she is a great person in so many ways. Just getting back to MIL is not one of them.


Difficult one isn't it. You have to be something of a mind reader! Would another text saying "Are you coming" work? Hope you find out soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Difficult one isn't it. You have to be something of a mind reader! Would another text saying "Are you coming" work? Hope you find out soon.


Yes, that sounds like a good idea. If they don't reply then they will have to accept that you will all have to eat out or they will have to take pot luck.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:40am and school was cancelled. Ice storm last night/today. 


Saw Greg this morning he came to the house we are at and brought me my mail.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you love dogs this video is for you. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=20014


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.

My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.

Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Don't know what's happening with my computer but it keeps logging me out of TP.


Are you using an iPad Liz because mine does the same for a couple of days then stops for a while then starts again . My iPad now has a name it's called heap of junk . It also doesn't respond well to threats , cuts me out completely 
I know other people have been having the same problem with KP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crocheted flowers - very nice. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Flowers/Violets-Crochet-Flower-Pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she doesn't need any more ideas! If a Kleenex gets dropped n the floor it's shredded all over the place also any paper, plastic.... Silly pup!


If a Kleenex was dropped on the floor in front of Mishka she would eat it , so disgusting . We have to keep our eyes open for them when out walking , she is so sneaky about it pretends to walk past and then turns and pounces . I've lost count of the telling offs she has had . She just tells me off right back


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, maybe embarrass the insurance company into paying. Here people go to the National news with problems with insurance not covering repairs on houses etc. Usually they get action.


I was listening to a program on the way to the doctor's office and they said to file a complaint with the Insurance Department of your state. Not sure if that's the name of the department or not. You can also get a letter from your doctor stating that this is medically necessary and then let the insurance company know you have that and will be filing with the state.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> outstanding tns. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.
> 
> My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.
> 
> Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


That must have been so difficult to endure. It is amazing how many people had TB and many famous people also. We saw a play by Bernard Shaw on this. Here are a few names: Eleanor Roosevelt (bone marrow tb), Vivien Leigh, Frederic Chopin, Andrew Jackson, George Orwell, Franz Kafka, Henry Thoreau, Jane Austen, Emily Bronte, Anton Chekov, King Henry VII, DH Lawrence, and on and on. Either the cause of death or contributing cause. Sorry to hear about your mother and also that it is on the rise again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> crocheted flowers - very nice. --- sam
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Flowers/Violets-Crochet-Flower-Pattern


So dainty and lovely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Are you using an iPad Liz because mine does the same for a couple of days then stops for a while then starts again . My iPad now has a name it's called heap of junk . It also doesn't respond well to threats , cuts me out completely
> I know other people have been having the same problem with KP


My I pad doesn't do that, it behaves itself very well, but I have techs -sons , sons in law and their friends, to keep their eyes on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.
> 
> My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.
> 
> Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


That must have been a very hard for you and your mother 
My dad lost his mum, dad and baby sister all at the same time to a tb outbreak and a few years later his remaining brothers were taken into care as someone in the village reported him to social services as he wasn't legally old enough to be a guardian to them even though he was doing a good job with the help of friends and neighbours


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Will not b doing Easter dinner. Can't understand why DIL couldn't let me know but she says DS was to have let me know over a week ago. Oh well, just a simple text from her saying thanks but we won't be here would have sufficed at the time. Relief for me as DH is way too busy.

The elastic waistband on DGD's skirt with the buttons worked perfectly Bonnie. Now we can take it in or let it out with ease. No idea when we will get to see her. Her birthday was almost a month ago, so hope soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope everyone has a great time over Easter, enjoying family and friends. I will be making choc treats for family as budget is extremely limited. I will catch up after Easter. I will be spending the weekend focusing on me, my furbaby and my craft.
> 
> I received a nasty shock from my no longer employment agency. Centrelink has decided I am due for re-assessment and has removed me from their books. Helpful staff dealing with this stressed and upset little black duck but have to wait until their system can fit me in. I still get my unemployment support, thankfully, still need to do so much to gain work, but without an agency support, not have access to some of the benefits that an employer can receive for hiring me. I did warn that, if they sent me to a new agency, there are a couple I have not had good interactions with and I will transfer away from them. I really do want to go back to the one I have been dealing with. I do not like dealing with complete strangers, and I am not dealing well with this stress at all. I did let Cenrelink know this today. Unfortunately, I need someone with me to help me stay calm when dealing with a prospective employer.
> 
> ...


Sending you hugs and good thoughts. Hope you get it all straightened out to your advantage without too much more stress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I remeber that now you talking about it- it was a terrible thing. And imagine refusing to pay for the special compression mask. Severe scarring coul dhave major physical impacts as he grows- even if ignoring the emotional impact of severe facial scarringas he grows up.
> Is this covered by medical insurance or insurance related tot he car and the effects of the crash? in which case surely dealing with scarring should be covered as it was a direct result of the accident.


To my knowledge this is regular medical insurance. The woman who did it, I am not sure what she had for insurance, if any, even though insurance is required by law. I did mention a special appeal process, but did not receive an answer. As we are not really close, I don't ask too many questions. It sure did hit close to home. In every way. Family, as well as less than 4 miles from me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is an option, but emotionally, may just be easier to just rip out the toe if needed and then pick up stitches again and do in a matching color on both socks. The toes won't show in the shoes and less work. I will have to think about it though when it comes time if I run out of yarn. I will keep this in mind. Thank you. I appreciate any and all tips.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I so vividly remember this Tami. Shame, shame shame on the insurance company. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumb down: I think the newspaper should do an article about this accident again with the emphasis being that after such a tragedy, they do not consider the burns worth the care of preventing further scarring. :thumbdown:


There is lots of news coverage on it, even now. Both televised and newspapers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness, that is restrictive. That would be a nightmare getting pregnant at 57, at least it would have been to me. getting


 :-D it isn't going to happen. I won't take that chance. God works too many miracles. I'm not giving Him any ammunition!😀


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> And if they are toxic to the birds, they are to us too. Just that the birds die sooner. Remember the birds in the mines. :wink:


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, how can they say it's cosmetic, too bad when the put in the Affordable Care Act they hadn't booted the insurance companies right out of the equation like here, then there wouldn't be such problems. The poor child shouldn't have to contend with terrible scarring because some bean counter says so!


As I understand it, most of the people making these decisions are not even in the medical field. You are supposed to be able to ask for someone from the medical field to review the case and appeal the decision. Don't know if that has been done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so tragic to loose your cousin like that. I hope they raised enough money for mask. Hugs.


If not, they are well on the way with the most recent fund raiser. They are not broadcasting the amounts taken in. As is wise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Are you using an iPad Liz because mine does the same for a couple of days then stops for a while then starts again . My iPad now has a name it's called heap of junk . It also doesn't respond well to threats , cuts me out completely
> I know other people have been having the same problem with KP


I have an iPad but am using the computer. This problem just started a couple of days ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is really sad how pit bulls were originally bread to be nanny's for young children. A dog gentle enough to play with babies yet aggressive enough to protect them if needed. Now they are a feared breed. I remember when it was German Shepard dogs that were concided to be dangerous along with many other breads over the years. I believe it really is the way they are raised.
> Off my soap box now


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is really sad how pit bulls were originally bread to be nanny's for young children. A dog gentle enough to play with babies yet aggressive enough to protect them if needed. Now they are a feared breed. I remember when it was German Shepard dogs that were concided to be dangerous along with many other breads over the years. I believe it really is the way they are raised.
> Off my soap box now


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Will not b doing Easter dinner. Can't understand why DIL couldn't let me know but she says DS was to have let me know over a week ago. Oh well, just a simple text from her saying thanks but we won't be here would have sufficed at the time. Relief for me as DH is way too busy.
> 
> The elastic waistband on DGD's skirt with the buttons worked perfectly Bonnie. Now we can take it in or let it out with ease. No idea when we will get to see her. Her birthday was almost a month ago, so hope soon.


At least you have an answer now and you and your DH can have a quiet Easter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had a nice walk with Maya.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

martina said:


> My I pad doesn't do that, it behaves itself very well, but I have techs -sons , sons in law and their friends, to keep their eyes on it.


Mine is pretty well-behaved, too. At first, I relied on family members to sort out any problems, but I am now fairly confident to troubleshoot for myself (although it is good to know back up is there if I get out of my depth!).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't know how you do it all. Boy things sure change when you are in your 70's. I do remember working and working and taking care of a baby, but am paying for it now.
> 
> I bought a special lamp with 10,000 lumens. Got the smallest one as they said it works as good as the big ones with the same amount of lumens, just costs 1/2 the price and takes up less room. They say anyone in northern environments could use one, even in summer because we still don't get enough. Hope it gives me more energy and boosts the mood. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Used it twice now and waiting to see it it works over time. I'm sure it will make some difference as I spend so much time indoors.


I would love to hear how it works as I have to take Vitamin D due to lack of it in my body.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

After raining very hard all day, it has turned to snow. Between the high winds and the snow, I can barely see across the street.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> At least you have an answer now and you and your DH can have a quiet Easter.


It really is a relief. Called son and he will come by to pick up the chocolate eggs and truffles along with cards for the DGC. They will be going to a camping lodge for the time with friends. I imagine it will be a wonderful time and am hoping the friend who just lost her dad will be there with her children. Would be nice after such a sad time. I know DH was relieved when I told him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> :-D it isn't going to happen. I won't take that chance. God works too many miracles. I'm not giving Him any ammunition!😀


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Can you just imagine!! More fun being grandma at that age. My mom still had babies in her 40's and that was bad enough but 50's...YIKES :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I would love to hear how it works as I have to take Vitamin D due to lack of it in my body.


Yes, most of us need Vitamin D in the north. I take that too. I wondered the same thing, if it makes you feel better and boosts vitamin D or if it is just the light near the eyes that sends messages to the brain. I'll have to google that.
Ok, it didn't say anything about increasing the vitamin in our body, just that the light helps us to be more alert and energetic I only use it for 20 min. at a time as it gets hot and you could burn out a bulb. You could do it more times though at 20 min. intervals. If you do it at night it might keep you from sleeping.

A type of depression known as seasonal affective disorder, or SAD, may be treated effectively with light therapy. People affected by SAD usually develop the condition in the fall or winter, and often in northern areas where exposure to sunlight is limited during that time of year. Light therapy involves the use of a special sun lamp or light box that replicates sunlight, which in turn may affect chemicals in the brain that affect mood.

Step 1
Find the right light box for you. They can be purchased in medical device stores, some large department stores or online. These special sun lamps may be covered by your insurance. The main difference between light boxes is the light intensity, usually between 2,500 and 10,000 lux; your doctor can advise you on what type to use for your specific needs.

Step 2
Be prepared to spend anywhere from 30 minutes to two hours near your light box each day. The greater the intensity, the shorter the duration of your treatment. Your doctor may also advise you to spend about 15 minutes a day at first and slowly build up more time with the treatment.

It says you can build your own but no way could I do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Kimber and Sydney would definitely get along. Paper plates, paper towels, cardboard (especially boxes!).......I promise not to bring Sydney for a visit.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she doesn't need any more ideas! If a Kleenex gets dropped n the floor it's shredded all over the place also any paper, plastic.... Silly pup!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your stay - cation sounds perfect! I hope you had a wonderful time (and maybe you adopted some poor, homeless yarn along the way!).


RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats on three more pounds-awesome!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping Matthew does great in the competition and I also plan on voting.
> 
> Julie, how is the water meter problem coming? Will be quite a load lifted off your shoulders for sure when finally resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice - love the cables.


Swedenme said:


> Well I've finished making the sack /bunting now I just have to wash it block it and decide which buttons to put on it . I had these two sets in my jar but I might see if I can get some nice navy ones not that I know when I will be near the nearest yarn shop to get some , think I will tell baby to stay were it is till I'm ready 😄


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Wonderful, talented women must run in your family!


Cashmeregma said:


> Just found my baby brother's daughter's blog:
> 
> http://spankyjones97.wix.com/anamericaninzimbabwe
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie hope you get over this crud soon; sending you healing vibes. Love the self quilting tutorial; had never heard of the Missouri Star Quilt Company. I pinned the tutorial for future reference. The mitered corners really turned nicely.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, have a great time on your trip.
> Gwen, looking forward to seeing your sweater.
> 
> Mary, I'm glad you didn't get chosen for jury duty, you have more than enough to occupy your time without that.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur!


NanaCaren said:


> It is really sad how pit bulls were originally bread to be nanny's for young children. A dog gentle enough to play with babies yet aggressive enough to protect them if needed. Now they are a feared breed. I remember when it was German Shepard dogs that were concided to be dangerous along with many other breads over the years. I believe it really is the way they are raised.
> Off my soap box now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was a great video Sam. I shared it on my FB page I liked it so much


thewren said:


> if you love dogs this video is for you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=20014


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect knitting, as usual, Julie. I love the color of the gansey ND the cowl.


Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very noisy since evening, you have to hear the chimney rattle, to believe it, and the windows have been banging, because most of them I can't lock properly.
> However I have shifted my work lamp back to where I like it- and can see my knitting so the Gansey sleeve has progressed quite well over night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Perfect knitting, as usual, Julie. I love the color of the gansey ND the cowl.


Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have caught up with the TP now. Felt ill (sick at stomach) this afternoon and put myself to bed. Didn't sleep well last night sciatic nerve acting up and tossed and turned so when I lay down I ended up sleeping 3 hours! Still felt woozy when I got up but after drink several glasses of cool water felt better. Fixed an interesting recipe for dinner....country salisbury steak. Very easy and yummy. You mixed your ground (minced) beef (1 1/2 lbs) with 1/2 c finely chopped onions and a can of finely chopped green beans. Added in paprika, salt, pepper, minced garlic then cooked in skillet 5 minutes on each side (put remaining minced onions around the patties). While this was cooking mixed beef broth with 3 tbs plain flour and when the patties were finished the final 5 minutes pour the broth mixture over the patties and let continue to cook until thickened. Made mashed potatoes to go with this; in fact served the patties on top of the potatoes and covered with the thickened broth. Quick and yummy. I had never heard of putting the green beans in it but it was good. 

Well since I didn't get any knitting accomplished earlier I'm off to finish up the section I'm determined to have done by tomorrow. Then will be almost be ready to do the neck edging and sleeve edging. Of course I do have some length to add in before the edgings so ......goal is to have it ready by Tuesday to take to LYS for direction clarification on the edges. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, Julie! You are an inspiration!


Gweniepooh said:


> Pshaw!!!! Julie your "poor" knitting even puts me to shame! I ams in awe of you and others here that just make up your own patterns or do what to me are so complicated. Oh well.....what matters most is that I enjoy it and slowly get better. Seriously you are such an inspiration.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is adorable, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Decided to make a little sweater out of the sweet meadow dress
> And a matching hat. Hat on the needles, will need to add buttons once I move.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.
> 
> My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.
> 
> Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


Your mom must have been very young when she died, so sad for your family.

It's also on the rise in Canada & the really scary part is that it is drug resistant. Apparently in the Soviet Union they were using only 1/2 dose of meds for people in prisons so it's now resistant & they went home & spread it to their families, it's come to North America with immigrants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Will not b doing Easter dinner. Can't understand why DIL couldn't let me know but she says DS was to have let me know over a week ago. Oh well, just a simple text from her saying thanks but we won't be here would have sufficed at the time. Relief for me as DH is way too busy.
> 
> The elastic waistband on DGD's skirt with the buttons worked perfectly Bonnie. Now we can take it in or let it out with ease. No idea when we will get to see her. Her birthday was almost a month ago, so hope soon.


I get the same answer from my DIL, drives me crazy.

Glad the elastic worked well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Kimber and Sydney would definitely get along. Paper plates, paper towels, cardboard (especially boxes!).......I promise not to bring Sydney for a visit.


Yup & egg cartons, anything she can get hold of!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie hope you get over this crud soon; sending you healing vibes. Love the self quilting tutorial; had never heard of the Missouri Star Quilt Company. I pinned the tutorial for future reference. The mitered corners really turned nicely.


There are tons of great tutorials on that site, I love t.
I've been working on the disappearing pinwheel pattern from there, a little over 1/2 done

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorial+disappearing+pinwheel&qpvt=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorial+disappearing+pinwheel&view=detail&mid=5DC81D75EE10783551745DC81D75EE1078355174&FORM=VRDGAR

There are lots of different great ones.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorials&qpvt=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorials&FORM=VQFRML


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
Cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


Sorry you had such bad news for the start of your holiday. Hope they can do something for your SIL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs went home about an hour ago & I'm on the couch.
We colored eggs after school, the kids were happy with that & since DH had gone fishing I made pigs in blankets (wieners wrapped in bun dough) for the kids for supper. GS ate 2, GD pirked the bun off & ate the meat, told me supper was pretty icky. Lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs went home about an hour ago & I'm on the couch.
> We colored eggs after school, the kids were happy with that & since DH had gone fishing I made pigs in blankets (wieners wrapped in bun dough) for the kids for supper. GS ate 2, GD pirked the bun off & ate the meat, told me supper was pretty icky. Lol


Thanks Bonnie, hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just prepared some apple-pecan stuffed pork chops and stuck them in the oven to cook for dinner. Tasted the stuffing and think they will be good. Pretty much followed a recipe I found online but then fudged on some of the quantities; oh yeah, also didn't have any powdered mustard so put in squirt of mustard...LOL. Also made a banana pudding and have it in the fridge setting up. I may not be a "Betty Crocker" cook but I do like to cook a nice meal for DH . He takes his lunch every day just about and works so hard that I like to fix him a good meal for dinner. And when there are leftover he really doesn't mind having them the next day for dinner. The recipe called for pouring a mixture of white wine and chicken broth over the and bake for 1 hr at 350. Not being one too much into purchasing alcohol I was delighted that I could get little 8oz bottles of wine. Use 4 oz in the recipe and sipping the remaining while I nibble on crackers & cheese.


How,did they turn out? Sounded good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I agree, Julie! You are an inspiration!


You are very kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


So sorry to hear this, Fan- Sounds like it could be a wheel chair from here on. Try to relax for tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I have an iPad but am using the computer. This problem just started a couple of days ago.


Mine along with a lot of other people on kp started a couple of month ago and it only happens when I'm on kp . I think it's got something to do with all the pop up ads


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had a nice walk with Maya.


It must be looking really pretty where you live Joy now Spring is all around you .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Very nice - love the cables.


And I guessed right . Oldest son became an uncle for the second time yesterday as his SIL had a baby and it was a boy so I don't have to knit another one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


Sorry to hear about your SIL Fan . I hope they have been able to operate by now . There is nothing you could do even if you were at the hospital so hope you are able to relax and enjoy yourselves


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs went home about an hour ago & I'm on the couch.
> We colored eggs after school, the kids were happy with that & since DH had gone fishing I made pigs in blankets (wieners wrapped in bun dough) for the kids for supper. GS ate 2, GD pirked the bun off & ate the meat, told me supper was pretty icky. Lol


Oops don't think your granddaughter likes pigs in blankets . We wrap our piglets ( chipolatas) in bacon blankets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've had fresh asparagus and it is good. i've seen the purple but never had it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that asparagus pasta dish sounds really good, I'm going to copy it for when I have lots in the garden. DH isn't crazy for it so I have trouble keeping it used up. Fresh out of the garden makes the stuff from the store taste like cardboard. Have you ever seen the Purple asparagus in the store? I have it & green in the garden, it stays tender much longer, even when as thick as your thumb whereas the green goes woody.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree totally. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is really sad how pit bulls were originally bread to be nanny's for young children. A dog gentle enough to play with babies yet aggressive enough to protect them if needed. Now they are a feared breed. I remember when it was German Shepard dogs that were concided to be dangerous along with many other breads over the years. I believe it really is the way they are raised.
> Off my soap box now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a good safe trip. --- sam



Fan said:


> I'm pleased to read the result of the flag vote. I wanted the change but didn't like the chosen one, so I voted to keep our current one.
> I like our PM, he's doing a good job, but he certainly messed up big time with this one.
> It's early morning Good Friday here, and just getting my emails read before packing up for our trip. My trusty iPad is going with me so can keep an eye on life with the tea party folks. I really love being part of this wonderful group and thank you all for inviting me in.
> A very warm wonderful Easter to all. Blessings Fan xxx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - so many families harmed by the disease. and it is rising - scary. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.
> 
> My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.
> 
> Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it knows it's being watched. --- sam



martina said:


> My I pad doesn't do that, it behaves itself very well, but I have techs -sons , sons in law and their friends, to keep their eyes on it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She had an old quilt that was from my Dads house, the fabric was pretty rotten & once it started to tear she started to pull out the stuffing so I made a cover from some odds & ends of material & cut the quilt up & encased it in an old flannel sheet, looks much better & less mess. The stuffing was sticking to socks & tracking all through the house.


 :shock: I hope she appreciates the new bed. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, how can they say it's cosmetic, too bad when the put in the Affordable Care Act they hadn't booted the insurance companies right out of the equation like here, then there wouldn't be such problems. The poor child shouldn't have to contend with terrible scarring because some bean counter says so!


 :thumbup: Agree. And I like your saying.... bean counter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember you talked about this before. did he ever find all his siblings? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That must have been a very hard for you and your mother
> My dad lost his mum, dad and baby sister all at the same time to a tb outbreak and a few years later his remaining brothers were taken into care as someone in the village reported him to social services as he wasn't legally old enough to be a guardian to them even though he was doing a good job with the help of friends and neighbours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad it is up there and not down here. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> After raining very hard all day, it has turned to snow. Between the high winds and the snow, I can barely see across the street.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, have a great time on your trip.
> Gwen, looking forward to seeing your sweater.
> 
> Mary, I'm glad you didn't get chosen for jury duty, you have more than enough to occupy your time without that.
> ...


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending her tons of healing energy and hopefully she will get on top of things. enjoy yourselves - there is nothing you can do from there. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure where or what i have been doing the last couple of days but at least i am caught up. i think it is time i should be in bed. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i remember you talked about this before. did he ever find all his siblings? --- sam


Yes One stayed in Falun were they lived he wasn't much younger than my dad so was not adopted . The younger brother was only little and adopted right down the bottom of Sweden in Malmo but they all got back together and visited lots


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must have been so difficult to endure. It is amazing how many people had TB and many famous people also. We saw a play by Bernard Shaw on this. Here are a few names: Eleanor Roosevelt (bone marrow tb), Vivien Leigh, Frederic Chopin, Andrew Jackson, George Orwell, Franz Kafka, Henry Thoreau, Jane Austen, Emily Bronte, Anton Chekov, King Henry VII, DH Lawrence, and on and on. Either the cause of death or contributing cause. Sorry to hear about your mother and also that it is on the rise again.


From me too.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's a gorgeous blue sky morning here in my part of the world not a cloud or a breeze in sight . I think someone has forgotten to tell Mother Nature that it's Easter and a bank holiday week end so ssshhhh keep quiet and just maybe she won't find out and send rain &#129296;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Will not b doing Easter dinner. Can't understand why DIL couldn't let me know but she says DS was to have let me know over a week ago. Oh well, just a simple text from her saying thanks but we won't be here would have sufficed at the time. Relief for me as DH is way too busy.
> 
> The elastic waistband on DGD's skirt with the buttons worked perfectly Bonnie. Now we can take it in or let it out with ease. No idea when we will get to see her. Her birthday was almost a month ago, so hope soon.


Sorry to hear that DIL didnt let you know their plans for Easter. Lack of considerate communication is one of my biggest hates. Plenty of it around here with DD. She has more or less been ignoring me all week! Have told both my kids that I am not cooking on Sunday.. we just having Hot Cross Buns and toasted sandwiches and an Easter Hunt for Serena. They are welcome to bring food or cook if they want... ha ha ha


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really is a relief. Called son and he will come by to pick up the chocolate eggs and truffles along with cards for the DGC. They will be going to a camping lodge for the time with friends. I imagine it will be a wonderful time and am hoping the friend who just lost her dad will be there with her children. Would be nice after such a sad time. I know DH was relieved when I told him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Kimber and Sydney would definitely get along. Paper plates, paper towels, cardboard (especially boxes!).......I promise not to bring Sydney for a visit.


 :shock: .... couches, sofas, etc.... :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


Oh gosh, thats no good at all. Try and enjoy your time away regardless.
When mum broke her hip they used an epidural rather than anasthetic... I hope they do that for Lilian.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And I guessed right . Oldest son became an uncle for the second time yesterday as his SIL had a baby and it was a boy so I don't have to knit another one


Aaaww a baby boy. Lovely.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's a gorgeous blue sky morning here in my part of the world not a cloud or a breeze in sight . I think someone has forgotten to tell Mother Nature that it's Easter and a bank holiday week end so ssshhhh keep quiet and just maybe she won't find out and send rain 🤐


Much the same here, except we have a very light breeze. Unfortunately, rain is forecast for Sunday, which is a shame, as one of the plans for the day involves an Easter Egg hunt for the children in a local park!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww a baby boy. Lovely.


Saw pictures he's lovely . Looks just like his big brother who is all of 2 years of age . Mother had to have a c- section which she didn't want . I know she had one last time because it all turned into an emergency but this time they told her the day before that they were doing it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, except we have a very light breeze. Unfortunately, rain is forecast for Sunday, which is a shame, as one of the plans for the day involves an Easter Egg hunt for the children in a local park!


Hope it's wrong and the sunshine lasts especially for all the little ones who will be doing something similar


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, that asparagus pasta dish sounds really good, I'm going to copy it for when I have lots in the garden. DH isn't crazy for it so I have trouble keeping it used up. Fresh out of the garden makes the stuff from the store taste like cardboard. Have you ever seen the Purple asparagus in the store? I have it & green in the garden, it stays tender much longer, even when as thick as your thumb whereas the green goes woody.


Whereas as I went for the sweet potato and haloumi.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's a gorgeous blue sky morning here in my part of the world not a cloud or a breeze in sight . I think someone has forgotten to tell Mother Nature that it's Easter and a bank holiday week end so ssshhhh keep quiet and just maybe she won't find out and send rain 🤐


Same down here Sonja, a real spring day but I think today is going to be the best of the weekend. Rain etc forecast for us from tonight. Why can we never get more than one day at a time of decent weather? I'm off to deliver Easter cookies to my DGD this morning. Spent most of yesterday making them, they taste OK but still can't get the icing right, they can have a good laugh about that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Same down here Sonja, a real spring day but I think today is going to be the best of the weekend. Rain etc forecast for us from tonight. Why can we never get more than one day at a time of decent weather? I'm off to deliver Easter cookies to my DGD this morning. Spent most of yesterday making them, they taste OK but still can't get the icing right, they can have a good laugh about that!


And we had a lovely autumn day.
the football season started for my team today- first time a Good Friday game. And we thrashed the opposition a great start for the year.

And tomorrow I am off to a cricket match. South Australia for the first time in 20 years ahve made it to the final- and having finished top the game is here. Would normally have been at the oval close to our old place but With football season starting there on Sundaythe cricket couldn't be there (need different levels of grass cover- and the minor detail that both the cricket and the football are on Sunday. The cricket is a 5 day game. Won't get to all buthope to get to a couple of them. Must email my siblings and see if any going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm pleased to read the result of the flag vote. I wanted the change but didn't like the chosen one, so I voted to keep our current one.
> I like our PM, he's doing a good job, but he certainly messed up big time with this one.
> It's early morning Good Friday here, and just getting my emails read before packing up for our trip. My trusty iPad is going with me so can keep an eye on life with the tea party folks. I really love being part of this wonderful group and thank you all for inviting me in.
> A very warm wonderful Easter to all. Blessings Fan xxx


have a great trip and rest of Easter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I copied the asperagus recipe as it is one of my favorite vegetables.
> 
> My mom passed away from TB in 1954. She was diagnosed in 1939 and was in a TB sanitorium for almost five years. I remember going to the sanatorium and waving to her as she stood in her window. Sad for both of us.
> 
> Just read that TB is on the rise in the US for the first time in 23 years.


With increasing freedom of movement and the refugee crisis many people are entering countries with previously low rates and developing it once they arrive. And it remains an issue in low income areas with overcrowding. And to compound the matter increasing numbers of drug resistence for the bug that causes it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Same down here Sonja, a real spring day but I think today is going to be the best of the weekend. Rain etc forecast for us from tonight. Why can we never get more than one day at a time of decent weather? I'm off to deliver Easter cookies to my DGD this morning. Spent most of yesterday making them, they taste OK but still can't get the icing right, they can have a good laugh about that!


I'm no good at icing either . tasty and make everyone laugh at the same time is a good combination . Today Im making small påskägg which are Swedish Easter eggs or figures made of marzipan and covered in chocolate and icing on . My sister makes her own marzipan but mine is from the shop . The eggs were traditionally given out to children who dress as påskkärringar ( Easter witches) and knock at neighbours doors on Maundy Thursday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To my knowledge this is regular medical insurance. The woman who did it, I am not sure what she had for insurance, if any, even though insurance is required by law. I did mention a special appeal process, but did not receive an answer. As we are not really close, I don't ask too many questions. It sure did hit close to home. In every way. Family, as well as less than 4 miles from me.


the complusary third party person is essential here- and everyone is covered. even if the car didn't have the insurance everyone is covered (I assume not the owner of the car) but major issues for the driver and/or owner if not the same.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm no good at icing either . tasty and make everyone laugh at the same time is a good combination . Today Im making small påskägg which are Swedish Easter eggs or figures made of marzipan and covered in chocolate and icing on . My sister makes her own marzipan but mine is from the shop . The eggs were traditionally given out to children who dress as påskkärringar ( Easter witches) and knock at neighbours doors on Maundy Thursday


Your Easter paskagg sound far more complicated than my offering. I hope you get plenty of children knocking on your door! Enjoy your Easter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


That is not good news. My MIL had an epidural when she broke her hip. She recovered well from it- her subsequent down hill movement was unrelated to the hip but a part of her general deterioration. It is just over a year ago now since she died (in fact it was the first anniversary the day we moved in here).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, except we have a very light breeze. Unfortunately, rain is forecast for Sunday, which is a shame, as one of the plans for the day involves an Easter Egg hunt for the children in a local park!


Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


That must have been alarming, Kate. My brother went away for a special birthday weekend with his family a few weeks ago, and the younger granddaughter developed febrile convulsions and had to be rushed to hospital. It rather spoiled the weekend, but she is fine now, as I hope is Caitlin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I guessed right . Oldest son became an uncle for the second time yesterday as his SIL had a baby and it was a boy so I don't have to knit another one


Congratulations to the parents and your DS and DDIL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ohio Joy* has her birthday today

Happy Happy day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must have been alarming, Kate. My brother went away for a special birthday weekend with his family a few weeks ago, and the younger granddaughter developed febrile convulsions and had to be rushed to hospital. It rather spoiled the weekend, but she is fine now, as I hope is Caitlin.


Thank you. I spoke to DIL this morning and Caitlin's still got a bit of a temperature, but seems to be okay.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo.....these are great! Have pinned them. Than you!


Bonnie7591 said:


> There are tons of great tutorials on that site, I love t.
> I've been working on the disappearing pinwheel pattern from there, a little over 1/2 done
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorial+disappearing+pinwheel&qpvt=missouri+star+quilt+company+tutorial+disappearing+pinwheel&view=detail&mid=5DC81D75EE10783551745DC81D75EE1078355174&FORM=VRDGAR
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for your SIL.


Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We all thought they were very good. DH took the one remaining one for lunch the next day and said even cold it was good.


Spider said:


> How,did they turn out? Sounded good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you post a picture of your Easter sweets. I bet they are lovely.


Swedenme said:


> I'm no good at icing either . tasty and make everyone laugh at the same time is a good combination . Today Im making small påskägg which are Swedish Easter eggs or figures made of marzipan and covered in chocolate and icing on . My sister makes her own marzipan but mine is from the shop . The eggs were traditionally given out to children who dress as påskkärringar ( Easter witches) and knock at neighbours doors on Maundy Thursday


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had never heard of a febrile convulsion and googled it. Has Caitlin been ill?I hope all is well now.



KateB said:


> Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Ohio Joy!!!* 🌟🎂🎁 Wishing you the best life has to offer now and for many, many, many more years!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ohio Joy. I hope today and the ensuing year are filled with many blessings.

WI Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Darlene and Sam, we can find room if you want to join us late Sunday afternoon for dinner.

We're having baked ham, sweet potatoes, fresh asparagus, green salad and fruits salads, frozen cranberry fluff and a couple of blueberry dessert recipes. Sudan is making dinner rolls. We'll have plenty if you can make it. We could even send some home for Bill if need be. lol

Joy and blessings to all at this table. I'm off to participate in the Good Friday prayer vigil at church. My part starts shortly.

TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Indeed, happy birthday, Ohio Joy! What a blessed day, and I'm glad you were born! 

Spring had sprung here...then winter nudged its way back in and it got cold and windy (bleah). The dust is ridiculous and I've been sneezy/congested all week, plus itchy eyes to boot. Double bleah! But it seems a bit quieter this morning; I'm crossing my fingers.

I started another project last night. If it turns out how I envision it, I'll be happy--but a way to go before I can tell.

Hat pictures finally got transferred to the computer, so I'll attach a couple here.

Hugs, healing thoughts, & blessings on the wind for whoever needs or wants them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Your Easter paskagg sound far more complicated than my offering. I hope you get plenty of children knocking on your door! Enjoy your Easter.


I just make them for us and my nieces kids who like to knock on the door with there baskets ready


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, maybe embarrass the insurance company into paying. Here people go to the National news with problems with insurance not covering repairs on houses etc. Usually they get action.


Unfortunately, things are done due to "lobbying" for causes here and enough people join in on the cause. This can be good as in the case of breast reconstruction surgery now being part of insurance coverage whereas it used to be "cosmetic" and not covered. Same would be true for burn victims.

It it's coverage under private insurance, then the way to go is "do what's right and fight for it along the way"...appeal to everyone possible! If the window for appeals is still open, I'll be more than happy to write the letters needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, We have arrived in Rotorua, it took longer than expected 3 hour trip turned into 5 hours, heavy traffic holding us up. Just got into motel and missed call on cellphone whilst travelling.
> Rang Jan, and it's bad news re Lilian our SIL. She had a fall last night, they found her this morning, her hip is broken. They rushed her to hospital, can't operate due to poor breathing, so who knows how it's going to go! Very worried for her, will call in on our way home Sunday, they will keep us updated in meantime. Oh boy not a good start to our getaway weekend.
> Cheers Fan


Oh such bad news at the start of your trip. Hope her breathing will improve so they can operate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


 I hope Caitlin is a lot better today and that it just a one off , 
My youngest had them from a baby till age Six . A couple of times I had to take him to hospital but usually managed to get his temperature down at home I became very good at giving him cool baths . I'm thinking mam and dad are going to be watching Caitlin like a hawk for a while now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ohio Joy* has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!


Happy birthday from me to Joy hope you are having a lovely day 🎉💐


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ohio Joy* has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!


Happy Birthday Ohio Joy. Have a great day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy. I hope you have a wonderful day with your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed, happy birthday, Ohio Joy! What a blessed day, and I'm glad you were born!
> 
> Spring had sprung here...then winter nudged its way back in and it got cold and windy (bleah). The dust is ridiculous and I've been sneezy/congested all week, plus itchy eyes to boot. Double bleah! But it seems a bit quieter this morning; I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


Nice hats.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As I understand it, most of the people making these decisions are not even in the medical field. You are supposed to be able to ask for someone from the medical field to review the case and appeal the decision. Don't know if that has been done.


I've worked with insurance companies and claims payments for over 40 years and there's much that insured should know. Most of it is in the manuals, but no-one tends to read them (me included if I didn't have to for work) until it's time to be educated on it due to illness and accident and that's the wrong timing as confusion, anger, sadness, frustration are all added to the mix. But, here's a quick review of the process:

incident happens & healthcare services are used

doctor codes the service based on his/her medical intervention

office sends claim through to insurance - possibly changing the code slightly if it makes a difference in the reimbursement $'s

Claims system pays claim according the code on the claim and the programming in the computer

Claim is paid or denied based on computer programming - no human at the insurance has even seen it at this point.

If denied:
Contact insurance company to confirm reason for denial - if the code, then contact the doctor to indicate that the coding was causing denial -- doctor/office staff will generally work with patient/family. They'd much rather be paid by insurance rather than bill to patient since that usually ends up as a payment plan.

You can substitute hospital/therapist/durable medical equipment provider/pharmacy in place of doctor/office.

I've only been involved in one claim that was denied after all the appeals (4 levels escalated all the way the Medical Director at the insurance company). And, in that case, the company was "self-insured" and was the final say in pay or not pay and they decided to pay outside of the plan so was still paid.

I realize that people think that the hurdles are there to prevent the insurance company from paying...but I believe that they are there as a first barrier to fraud (which is a HUGE problem)...it does take knowledge and perseverance sometimes and I wish it were easier but haven't come up with a way to make it that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> After raining very hard all day, it has turned to snow. Between the high winds and the snow, I can barely see across the street.


That's what Dawn and I had too. Plus lots of wind when we were out and about--didn't slow us down though.

It was snowing when I got home yesterday, but DH and DGS had decorated the house for "spring" and Easter so it was a delight...DGS even put out some jelly beans for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I guessed right . Oldest son became an uncle for the second time yesterday as his SIL had a baby and it was a boy so I don't have to knit another one


That worked out well, congrats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed, happy birthday, Ohio Joy! What a blessed day, and I'm glad you were born!
> 
> Spring had sprung here...then winter nudged its way back in and it got cold and windy (bleah). The dust is ridiculous and I've been sneezy/congested all week, plus itchy eyes to boot. Double bleah! But it seems a bit quieter this morning; I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


They look good, Sorlenna!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw pictures he's lovely . Looks just like his big brother who is all of 2 years of age . Mother had to have a c- section which she didn't want . I know she had one last time because it all turned into an emergency but this time they told her the day before that they were doing it


That's too bad, makes the recovery time quite alot longer but as long as all is well with both mom & babe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas as I went for the sweet potato and haloumi.


I like sweet potatoes, oven roasted in chunks but I've never even heard of haloumi before


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, except we have a very light breeze. Unfortunately, rain is forecast for Sunday, which is a shame, as one of the plans for the day involves an Easter Egg hunt for the children in a local park!


No danger of rain here :lol: -18C/-1F this morning. We are to get a little more snow. We still have banks of it. My DS told me when he picked up the kids last night that he had to have some of the lease roads plowed as the drifts were over 5ft :shock: Got to love this kind of spring :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm no good at icing either . tasty and make everyone laugh at the same time is a good combination . Today Im making small påskägg which are Swedish Easter eggs or figures made of marzipan and covered in chocolate and icing on . My sister makes her own marzipan but mine is from the shop . The eggs were traditionally given out to children who dress as påskkärringar ( Easter witches) and knock at neighbours doors on Maundy Thursday


Those sound wonderful but I'll bet they take forever to make.

I thought to ask for the recipe but it would just be another thing to add directly to my hips :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, Sorlenna!


Hats look great , like the patterns


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ohio Joy* has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!


Joy, I hope you are having a truely joyful and blessed birthday, and that the coming year brings much happiness. Hugs, Lin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


Febrile seizure are so scary for parents, I hope Caitlin is doing OK now. It seems if they have them once it may happen when fevered again but most grow out of them thank goodness.

I also sit around in my PJs but usually not past 10, Yes, the joy of retirement!
:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy Birthday Ohio Joy!!!* 🌟🎂🎁 Wishing you the best life has to offer now and for many, many, many more years!


From me too, have a great day, Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, lovely hats.

I talked to my cousin in Ontario this morning, about an hour from Melody, I think, she's had no power since 8 pmlast night from the terrible ice storm.
I think I will take my cold snowy weather rather than that! Hope Mother Nature is over her tantrum before I travel next week.

I hope everyone enjoys the gatherings with family & food this weekend. happy Easter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What good information, I hope Tami can share this with her cousins' DH & he can get some of the expenses paid for the poor child.



RookieRetiree said:


> I've worked with insurance companies and claims payments for over 40 years and there's much that insured should know. Most of it is in the manuals, but no-one tends to read them (me included if I didn't have to for work) until it's time to be educated on it due to illness and accident and that's the wrong timing as confusion, anger, sadness, frustration are all added to the mix. But, here's a quick review of the process:
> 
> incident happens & healthcare services are used
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Same down here Sonja, a real spring day but I think today is going to be the best of the weekend. Rain etc forecast for us from tonight. Why can we never get more than one day at a time of decent weather? I'm off to deliver Easter cookies to my DGD this morning. Spent most of yesterday making them, they taste OK but still can't get the icing right, they can have a good laugh about that!


Guernsey too is having a lovely day, sun and blue skies, tho' started with rain and is now getting hazy, with rain forecast. Had lunch out with my friend Anna at a street cafe as our usual venue is closed for Good Friday. I've got 3 loads of washing out to dry so decided to try to catch up here for an hour ! 
The Alderney Literary festival went really well (last weekend). I was on the door throughout so also managed to listen to all the talks - fascinating! I also made Lamingtons (cubes of vanilla sponge coated in chocolate icing and rolled in Dessicated coconut) which is a bit cheeky of me as I have no claims on Aussie heritage, but thought it would be appropriate to have a little poster explaining their history. (The writers all use historical themes and settings). 
All the authors said it was one of the best places they had been as the audiences are small and enthusiastic, and everyone speaks to you. Several said they had been told about it by last year's speakers, so word of mouth is valuable. This was only the second ever LiteraryFestival we've held, and the atmosphere was very good - guess it's a bit like the KAP! We of course had several potential disasters, the most serious being that the person supposed to fly one of the authors back to catch an onward flight after his talk was unable to take him - at the last minute of course. DH rescued the day although he was starting to feel ill, so didn't return again until the following day. I had 3 Guernsey friends staying with us in Alderney but had to leave them to fend for themselves as I was 'on duty' all the time with the festival, lots of setting up and clearing up as well as ticketing duties! By the end we were all shattered but in a good way as things went so well overall.
Sorry this is all about me, now to read all about you guys......


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what Dawn and I had too. Plus lots of wind when we were out and about--didn't slow us down though.
> 
> It was snowing when I got home yesterday, but DH and DGS had decorated the house for "spring" and Easter so it was a delight...DGS even put out some jelly beans for me.


What did you buy?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, good for you, learning how to troubleshoot your computer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, healing energy sent for your DSIL. Enjoy your getaway. That way you will be refreshed to help, if needed, when you get home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 25 March '16

Today is Tolkeien Reading Day. Although founded in 2002, the First Tolkien Reading Day wasnt until March 25th 2003. This is because a journalist from New York enquired as to whether or not there was such an event for Tolkien in January 2002 and the society liked the idea so much they adopted it  although they didnt have time to prepare anything for that year and postponed it.

History
The society chose an important date from the book for the reading day. March 25th is the Downfall of Sauron.

In recent years The Tolkien Society have provided information packs, bookmarks and posters for schools taking part in this event. They have also provided free posters for events held by libraries and the general public taking place near to the event, rather than on the 25th.

Observances
With the popularity of the Lord of The Rings film triliogy firmly influencing the popularity of the books, Tolkien Reading Day was set up with hopes of getting even more people reading and discovering that there is much more to Tolkien than just The Lord Of the Rings.

Typical events consist of readings and discussions, but some groups re-enact scenes from the Lord of the Rings books.

Today is Waffle Day. As it turns out, waffles are such a popular world-wide phenomenon, that they merit two days in the calendar to celebrate them.

Waffle Day began in Sweden as Våffeldagen, actually due to confusion between the Swedish vårfrudagen meaning Our Ladys Day which falls on the same date. The day historically marks the beginning of spring and is celebrated by the eating of many waffles.

The alternative Waffle Day began in the USA and honours the anniversary of the patenting of the first US waffle iron invented by Cornelius Swarthout of Troy, New York and is celebrated on 24th August.

Whichever day is picked to honour it however, the waffle is certainly deserving of celebration. The remarkable dough-based gridded cakes can be eaten for breakfast, lunch or dinner, snack or dessert. And then there is that whole other business of the potato waffle, different but still delectable.

Take this day to explore the variety that the world of the waffle has to offer you: tuck into American waffles topped with fried chicken or alternatively stacked and drenched in sugary maple syrup for breakfast; enjoy a Brussels or Liège Belgian waffle dusted with confectioners sugar or coated in chocolate or cream, or travel east and sample a soft and sweet Hong Kong waffle laced with the flavours of peanut butter or honey melon. We could waffle on forever

Classic Waffles

Prep: 10 m
Cook: 15 m
Ready In: 25 m

Serves 5: 379 calories per seving

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
2 tablespoons white sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups warm milk
1/3 cup butter, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a large bowl, mix together flour, salt, baking powder and sugar; set aside. Preheat waffle iron to desired temperature.

2. In a separate bowl, beat the eggs. Stir in the milk, butter and vanilla. Pour the milk mixture into the flour mixture; beat until blended.

3. Ladle the batter into a preheated waffle iron. Cook the waffles until golden and crisp. Serve immediately.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/20513/classic-waffles/

Today is Pecan Day. Pecan Day Pecan day is a commemoration of the plating on a pecan tree by George Washington at the Mount Vernon estate March 25th 1775. The pecan tree sapling was gifted to him by Thomas Jefferson, who had planted a few pecan trees from the southern US at Monticello, VA. The pecan, native to southern North America, is sometimes called Americas own nut. First cultivated by Native Americans, it has been transplanted to other counties but as failed to achieve wide use or popularity outside the US.

There are many ways people can show their love for pecans  like grabbing a handful to munch on, adding them to salads, making a delightful pecan pie, eating pecan crusted fish for dinner or having pecan ice cream. Share the joy by throwing a fun Pecan Day party and pecans are a wonderful party snack that can be served in a variety of styles such as popular praline-flavoured pecans. Plant a lovely pecan tree to make the it a memorable day to always come back to.

Pecan Cream Cheese Bars

servings 15

Ingredients

1 box yellow cake mix 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
3 eggs 
1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened 
1 bag (1 lb) powdered sugar

Steps

Heat oven to 325°F. Lightly grease 13x9- inch pan with shortening or cooking spray.

1. In large bowl, stir cake mix, pecans, butter and 1 of the eggs with spoon until well blended.

2. Press mixture in bottom of pan.

3. In medium bowl, beat remaining 2 eggs, the cream cheese and powdered sugar with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth.

4. Pour over cake mix base.

5. Bake 40 minutes or until set.

6. Cool completely on cooling rack. Cut into 5 rows by 3 rows.

Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 436 - Total Fat 22g Sodium 343mg - Total Carbohydrate 59g - Dietary Fiber 1g  Protein - 4g

www.pillsbury.com

Pecan Crusted Chicken Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Most Popular

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 281, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 430mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 15g, Carbs: 7g, Cholesterol: 66mg, Protein: 29g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 piece(s) chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, (1-1 1/4 pounds), trimmed 
1/2 cup(s) nuts, pecans, halves, or pieces 
1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
1 1/2 teaspoon orange peel (zest), grated 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper(s), chipotle chile, ground 
1 large egg(s), whites only 
2 tablespoon water 
1 tablespoon canola oil, divided

Recipe Tip: Choose whole-wheat or panko breadcrumbs if you can find them.

Preparation

1. Working with one piece of chicken at a time, place between sheets of plastic wrap and pound with a meat mallet or heavy skillet until flattened to an even 1/4-inch thickness.

2. Place pecans, breadcrumbs, orange zest, salt and ground chipotle in a food processor and pulse until the pecans are finely ground. Transfer the mixture to a shallow dish.

3. Whisk egg white and water in a shallow dish until combined.

4. Dip each chicken breast in the egg-white mixture, then dredge both sides in the pecan mixture.

5. Heat 1 1/2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat.

6. Add half the chicken and cook until browned on the outside and no longer pink in the middle, 2 to 4 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate and cover to keep warm.

7. Carefully wipe out the pan with a paper towel and add the remaining oil. Cook the remaining chicken, adjusting the heat as needed to prevent scorching.

Serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pecancrusted-

Pecan Pie

Recipe by: Elaine Helms

Ingredients

1 cup light brown sugar 
1/4 cup white sugar 
1/2 cup butter 
2 eggs 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon milk 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup chopped pecans

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C).

2. In a large bowl, beat eggs until foamy, and stir in melted butter. Stir in the brown sugar, white sugar and the flour; mix well. Last add the milk, vanilla and nuts.

3. Pour into an unbaked 9-in pie shell. Bake in preheated oven for 10 minutes at 400 degrees, then reduce temperature to 350 degrees and bake for 30 to 40 minutes, or until done.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/22544/pecan-pie

Pecan Pie Bread Pudding

What To Do When Note: This recipe isnt difficult. Its actually quite straightforward. It just has the potential to seem complicated because its composed of several differentalbeit simplesteps. Here, we propose what to do when:

Day 1: Roast the pecans. Make the crumb topping. Mix your wet ingredients for the bread pudding, then add the bread and let soak in the fridge overnight. Make the custard for the ice cream and refrigerate overnight.

Day 2: Churn the ice cream in the morning so theres time for it to chill and firm in the freezer after churning. Sprinkle the crumb topping over the bread pudding and bake for 30 minutes. Make the pecan caramel sauce. Serve.

Special Equipment: Ice cream maker; eight 6-ounce ramekins

Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

For the bourbon vanilla ice cream

1 1/3 cups heavy cream
1 1/3 cups whole milk
2/3 cup granulated sugar
3 large egg yolks
1 vanilla bean, split, seeds scraped out
1 tablespoon bourbon

For the brown sugar crumble

1 cup finely chopped pecans
3 cups packed dark brown sugar
4 tablespoons (2 ounces) unsalted butter, melted

For the pecan pie bread pudding

1 cup whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup granulated sugar
5 large eggs, at room temperature
6 tablespoons dark corn syrup
12 (1-inch-thick) slices white bread or brioche or challah
Unsalted butter, for the ramekins or baking dish

For the pecan caramel

1 cup finely chopped pecans
1 1/2 cups packed dark brown sugar
1 1/2 cups dark corn syrup
5 tablespoons (2 1/2 ounces) unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon-size pieces

DIRECTIONS

Make the bourbon vanilla ice cream

1. In a pot over medium-high heat, combine the heavy cream, milk, and sugar and bring to a simmer, stirring constantly to prevent scorching. Remove the pot from the heat.

2. In a heatproof bowl, whisk the egg yolks until smooth. Slowly drizzle 1/3 milk mixture into the egg yolks, whisking constantly. Pour the egg yolk mixture into the saucepan, whisking constantly. Add the vanilla bean and seeds to the mixture and whisk until combined.

3. Return the pot to low heat and stir the custard with a wooden spoon until the mixture thickens slightly and coats the back of the spoon, 7 to 8 minutes.

4. Immediately remove the custard from the heat and stir in the bourbon. Strain the mixture through a fine-mesh strainer into a bowl and cover with plastic wrap, gently pressing the plastic against the pudding.

5. Transfer the chilled custard to an ice cream maker and process according to manufacturers instructions.

6. Remove the ice cream from the machine, transfer to a resealable container, and freeze for at least 2 hours or until firm.

Make the brown sugar crumble

1. Preheat the oven to 300ºF (148°C). Adjust the oven rack to the middle position.

2. Scatter the pecans on a rimmed baking sheet and slide it into the oven for 5 to 7 minutes or until the nuts are fragrant. Dump the pecans onto a plate and let cool completely.

3. Once the pecans are cool, add the brown sugar and melted butter and mix with your hands until the mixture resembles a crumble topping.

Make the pecan pie bread pudding

1. In a large bowl, whisk together the milk, heavy cream, sugar, eggs, and corn syrup until fully combined.

2. Cut the bread into cubes and add them to the milk mixture. Gently fold the bread into the milk mixture until fully coated.

3. Let the bread soak at room temperature for at least 30 minutes or, ideally, cover and soak in the refrigerator for 2 days for maximum flavor.

4. Preheat the oven to 375ºF (190°C). Adjust the oven rack to the middle position.

5. Butter eight 6-ounce ramekins or a 9-by-13-inch baking dish. If using ramekins, place them on a rimmed baking sheet.

6. Spoon the bread mixture into the ramekins or baking dish and sprinkle with the brown sugar crumble.

7. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, or until the bread pudding is golden brown and bubbling. Let cool slightly.

Make the pecan caramel

1. While the bread pudding cools, crank the oven down to 300ºF (148°C).

2. Scatter the pecans on a rimmed baking sheet and slide it into the oven for 5 to 7 minutes or until the nuts are fragrant. Dump the pecans onto a plate and let cool completely.

3. In a medium saucepan, combine the brown sugar and dark corn syrup.

4. Bring the mixture to a boil over medium heat, whisking until the sugar is dissolved.

5. Remove the saucepan from the heat and whisk in the butter, 1 tablespoon at a time.

6. Stir the pecans into the caramel and cover to keep warm.

Assemble the dish

1. Drizzle the pecan caramel over the bread pudding and plop a scoop of bourbon vanilla ice cream atop or alongside each portion of bread pudding. Serve right away.

http://leitesculinaria.com/97022/recipes-pecan-pie-bread-

Gluten-Free Pecan Pie
by Silvana Nardone in Healthy Recipes

Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 cup Gluten-Free Flour Blend (below)
2 3/4 cups pecan halves, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon unsalted butter or non-hydrogenated shortening, 1/2 cup chilled and cut into small pieces
1/4 cup ice water
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1/2 cup coconut sugar
1/2 cup maple syrup
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a food processor, pulse together the flour, 1/4 cup of the pecans, baking powder and 1/2 teaspoon of the salt.

2. Add the 1/2 cup chilled butter pieces and pulse until coarse crumbs form, about 5 seconds.

3. Drizzle in the ice water and pulse to combine.

4. Wrap in plastic wrap; flatten into a disk. Freeze until firm, about 15 minutes.

5. On a lightly floured work surface, roll out the dough into a 12-inch round; transfer to a 9-inch pie plate. Cut the excess dough to leave a 1/2-inch overhang.

6. Using your fingers, roll the dough edge under and crimp.

7. Prick the bottom of the pie shell with a fork; refrigerate for 15 minutes.

8. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

9. Line the shell with foil and pie weights or dried beans; bake for 15 minutes. 
10. Remove the foil and beans, reduce the heat to 375 degrees F and bake for another 12 minutes.

11. Meanwhile, in a heavy, medium saucepan, whisk together the remaining 5 tablespoons butter and 1/2 teaspoon salt with the coconut sugar, maple syrup and vanilla over medium heat until melted and smooth; let cool slightly, about 5 minutes.

12. In a medium bowl, whisk the eggs.

13. Whisking constantly, add the sugar mixture into the beaten eggs.

14. Stir in the remaining 2 1/2 cups pecans.

15. Pour the filling into the crust and bake until set, about 25 minutes. Let the pie cool completely before slicing.

Gluten-Free Flour Blend

Ingredients

3 cups (435 grams) white rice flour
1 1/2 cups (187 grams) tapioca flour
3/4 cup (123 grams) potato starch
1 tablespoon (8 grams) xanthan gum
1 1/2 teaspoons (5 grams) salt

Directions

1. In a large bowl, whisk together the rice flour, tapioca flour, potato starch, xanthan gum and salt.

Identity Swap: Channel German chocolate cake: Remove the hot filling from the heat and stir in 3/4 cup sweetened (or unsweetened) flaked coconut. Scatter 3/4 cup semisweet chocolate chips over the baked pie shell before topping with the hot filling.

Booze Clues: Remove the hot filling from the heat and stir in 2 to 3 tablespoons of bourbon or rum.

Spice Things Up: Remove the hot filling from the heat and stir in 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon and 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or to taste).

Get Zesty: Pulse together the grated zest of 1 orange with the pie ingredients.

http://blog.foodnetwork.com/healthyeats/2015/11/16/gluten-free-pecan-pie/?oc=linkback

Bourbon Sorghum Pecan Pie - with a gluten-free sorghum crust

Sorghum syrup takes the place of the usual corn syrup in this twist on a classic pie, delivering a punch of flavor, along with a tipple of bourbon, to the silky custard hiding beneath caramelized pecans flecked with flaky salt, all wrapped up in a flaky sorghum flour crust. Taking the extra time to break up the pecans with your fingers and give the custard a brief cook on the stove ensures a clear, silky filling.

Ingredients

1 9" gluten-free pie crust (preferably the sorghum buttermilk variation), hot
2 cups (230 g) raw pecan halves
6 tablespoons (85 g) unsalted butter
⅔ cup (150 g) dark brown sugar or muscovado sugar
½ teaspoon fine sea salt
3 large eggs
⅔ cup (210 g) sorghum syrup (or dark maple syrup)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
4 tablespoons (60 ml) bourbon, divided use
¼ - ½ teaspoon flaky salt (such as Maldon)
barely sweetened whipped cream or whipped coconut cream, for serving

Instructions

1. Position a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat to 350ºF. Have the hot pie shell on a rimmed baking sheet lined with parchment for easy clean-up, and have a baking stone in the oven if you've got one.

2. Spread the pecan halves on a small baking sheet in a single layer and toast in the oven until fragrant and very slightly darkened in color, 10-12 minutes. To check if the pecans are thoroughly toasted, let one cool on the counter, then taste it  it should be crispy and have a toasty flavor. Let the nuts cool, then use your fingers to break each half into 4-8 pieces.

3. Reduce the oven temperature to 275º.

4. In a medium-large saucepan, melt the butter with the brown sugar and salt. Off the heat, gently whisk in the eggs one at a time, then the sorghum syrup, vanilla and 2 tablespoons of the bourbon.

5. Return the pot to a low flame and cook, stirring constantly with a flexible heat-proof spatula, until the mixture is warm to the touch (130ºF on an instant-read thermometer).

6. Remove from the heat and whisk in the remaining 2 tablespoons of bourbon and the pecan pieces.

7. Pour the mixture into the hot, pre-baked pie shell. (If the pie shell has cooled, return it to the 275º oven for 5  10 minutes to heat it up.)

8. Bake the pie at 275º until the custard is mostly set, 20-30 minutes. Ways to tell when the pie is done:

9. The pie wobbles slightly when you shake it from side to side, but doesnt slosh wetly.

10. When you press down on the center of the pie with the back of a spoon, the custard feels softly set, like Jell-o.

11. The sides of the pie may be very slightly puffed, but they should not be so puffed that the pie cracks around the edges.

12. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers 160-165ºF.

13. Whew! Take that pie out of the oven and let it cool to room temperature, around 3 hours; it is still cooking from residual heat.

14. Sprinkle with the flaky salt.

15. For the cleanest slices, chill the pie until firm (an hour or so), then cut slices and let them sit at room temperature, or place them in a low oven for just a minute or two until gently warmed (but not melted).

16. Serve slices with whipped cream or whipped coconut cream.

http://bojongourmet.com/2015/11/bourbon-sorghum-pecan-pie-with-a-gluten-free-sorghum-crust/

Which basketball player earned a Doctorate degree in Education?

Michael Jordan
LeBron James
Shaquille O'Neal
Magic Johnson

Napoleon suffered from a fear of cats.

March 25
1965 - Sarah Jessica Parker
1947 - Elton John
1942 - Aretha Franklin

March 25, 1965
The Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. led 25,000 marchers to the state capitol in Montgomery, Alabama.

Answer: The four-time NBA champion Dr. Shaquille O'Neal received his doctorate degree from Barry University in Miami, Florida. That's right, he is Dr. Shaquille O'Neal. After leaving Louisiana State University early for the NBA, Shaq went back to school eight years later and earned his bachelor's degree. He went on to receive an MBA online from the University of Phoenix and finally earned his doctorate degree in 2012. O'Neal's degree focuses on organizational learning and leadership, with a specialty on human resource development; for his thesis he studied how CEOs and business leaders use humor as part of the work environment. In Shaq's own words, "It is not about how much money you make. The question is are you educated enough to keep it."


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, have a wonderful birthday.
Sorienna, love your hats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that gives me a nice warm feeling. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes One stayed in Falun were they lived he wasn't much younger than my dad so was not adopted . The younger brother was only little and adopted right down the bottom of Sweden in Malmo but they all got back together and visited lots


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

overcast - cold - 40° but it sure feels colder - very damp - supposed to rain on easter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a gorgeous blue sky morning here in my part of the world not a cloud or a breeze in sight . I think someone has forgotten to tell Mother Nature that it's Easter and a bank holiday week end so ssshhhh keep quiet and just maybe she won't find out and send rain 🤐


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we always have an egg hunt in the back yard for the children. what to do if it rains? guess i could always hide 100 eggs in the barn. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, except we have a very light breeze. Unfortunately, rain is forecast for Sunday, which is a shame, as one of the plans for the day involves an Easter Egg hunt for the children in a local park!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so when you two fix those recipes do let us know how they were. i'm always glad to hear when one or more recipes strike your fancy. --- sam



darowil said:


> Whereas as I went for the sweet potato and haloumi.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have i missed something - i didn't know you had siblings that close. --- sam



darowil said:


> And we had a lovely autumn day.
> the football season started for my team today- first time a Good Friday game. And we thrashed the opposition a great start for the year.
> 
> And tomorrow I am off to a cricket match. South Australia for the first time in 20 years ahve made it to the final- and having finished top the game is here. Would normally have been at the oval close to our old place but With football season starting there on Sundaythe cricket couldn't be there (need different levels of grass cover- and the minor detail that both the cricket and the football are on Sunday. The cricket is a 5 day game. Won't get to all buthope to get to a couple of them. Must email my siblings and see if any going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think a broken hip in aged people hastens a decline. they just don't seem to snap back from it. --- sam



darowil said:


> That is not good news. My MIL had an epidural when she broke her hip. She recovered well from it- her subsequent down hill movement was unrelated to the hip but a part of her general deterioration. It is just over a year ago now since she died (in fact it was the first anniversary the day we moved in here).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was scary - so glad that caitlin is ok. parents are always a bit frayed after an ordeal like that. tons of healing energy zooming to wrap caitlin in warm healing energy. --- sam



KateB said:


> Nice up here too, but with a bit of a cold breeze. I went out in my dressing gown to hang out some washing and it was decidedly chilly! We've got DS#2, DSIL & Caitlin coming for dinner on Sunday and (there's a recurrent theme here! :shock: ) DS#1 and co were invited, but haven't replied! No doubt I will hear eventually. :roll: DS#2 phoned last night to say they were just back from the hospital as Caitlin had had a febrile convulsion and they had rushed her there. Thankfully after some Calpol and checking her over they let her go home and she was sound asleep in her own bed when he phoned....they were probably worse than her by then! No Luke here today as his mum is off for the weekend and I'd better get a move on here and get into the shower....it's after 11am....the joys of being retired! :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Joy, Happy Birthday! Your menu sounds wonderful. I hope you had plenty of help with the preparation, and that you will be able to relax while someone else clears up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh joy - joy has a birthday today. happy birthday joy - and i hope someone else fixes your birthday dinner. hope you blow out all your candles in one breath. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Ohio Joy* has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we always have an egg hunt in the back yard for the children. what to do if it rains? guess i could always hide 100 eggs in the barn. --- sam


We are having an Easter egg hunt on Saturday for the children in our neighborhood. We filled 1700 plastic eggs with candy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna - will you wear them? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Indeed, happy birthday, Ohio Joy! What a blessed day, and I'm glad you were born!
> 
> Spring had sprung here...then winter nudged its way back in and it got cold and windy (bleah). The dust is ridiculous and I've been sneezy/congested all week, plus itchy eyes to boot. Double bleah! But it seems a bit quieter this morning; I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like sweet potatoes, oven roasted in chunks but I've never even heard of haloumi before


GRILLED HALOUMI CHEESE AND LEMON

YIELD: Makes 4 (first course) servings

ACTIVE TIME: 20 min
TOTAL TIME: 40 min

INGREDIENTS

2 lemons
1/2 pound Haloumi cheese
1 large garlic clove
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons olive oil
4 (3/4-inch-thick) slices peasant or country-style bread
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh dill

PREPARATION

1. Prepare a gas grill for direct-heat cooking over moderately high heat.

2. Cut 8 thin slices from lemons, then squeeze enough juice from remainder to measure 2 tablespoons and put in a bowl.

3. Halve cheese diagonally, then cut each triangle, cut side down, into 1/3-inch-thick slices.

4. Mince garlic and mash to a paste with a pinch of salt using side of a large heavy knife, then add to lemon juice. Whisk in salt and sugar until dissolved, then add 1/4 cup oil, whisking until combined.

5. Separately toss lemon slices and cheese each with 1/2 tablespoon dressing.

6. Brush both sides of bread with remaining 2 tablespoons oil.

7. Grill bread, cheese, and lemon slices on grill rack, covered, turning over once (use a metal spatula to scrape under cheese to loosen before turning), until bread is toasted (2 to 3 minutes total), grill marks appear on cheese (3 to 4 minutes total), and lemons begin to wilt (4 to 6 minutes total).

8. Whisk dill into remaining dressing.

9. Divide bread among 4 small plates and top with cheese and lemon slices. Drizzle with dressing and serve immediately.
Cooks' note: If you aren't able to grill outdoors, bread, lemon, and cheese can be cooked in a hot oiled well-seasoned large (2-burner) ridged grill pan over moderate heat.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/grilled-haloumi-cheese-and-lemon-238665


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - that is cold. our 40° doesn't seem so bad in comparison. five foot drifts - we didn't come close to that this year or for the last several years. i think it would be fun just once during a winter - snowed in for a couple of day. just once though. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No danger of rain here :lol: -18C/-1F this morning. We are to get a little more snow. We still have banks of it. My DS told me when he picked up the kids last night that he had to have some of the lease roads plowed as the drifts were over 5ft :shock: Got to love this kind of spring :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great weekend - wish i could have been there to listen to them. yeah to husband to save the day - hope he is feeling better today - sending him tons of healing energy to wrap him up in warm healig goodness. --- sam



TNS said:


> Guernsey too is having a lovely day, sun and blue skies, tho' started with rain and is now getting hazy, with rain forecast. Had lunch out with my friend Anna at a street cafe as our usual venue is closed for Good Friday. I've got 3 loads of washing out to dry so decided to try to catch up here for an hour !
> The Alderney Literary festival went really well (last weekend). I was on the door throughout so also managed to listen to all the talks - fascinating! I also made Lamingtons (cubes of vanilla sponge coated in chocolate icing and rolled in Dessicated coconut) which is a bit cheeky of me as I have no claims on Aussie heritage, but thought it would be appropriate to have a little poster explaining their history. (The writers all use historical themes and settings).
> All the authors said it was one of the best places they had been as the audiences are small and enthusiastic, and everyone speaks to you. Several said they had been told about it by last year's speakers, so word of mouth is valuable. This was only the second ever LiteraryFestival we've held, and the atmosphere was very good - guess it's a bit like the KAP! We of course had several potential disasters, the most serious being that the person supposed to fly one of the authors back to catch an onward flight after his talk was unable to take him - at the last minute of course. DH rescued the day although he was starting to feel ill, so didn't return again until the following day. I had 3 Guernsey friends staying with us in Alderney but had to leave them to fend for themselves as I was 'on duty' all the time with the festival, lots of setting up and clearing up as well as ticketing duties! By the end we were all shattered but in a good way as things went so well overall.
> Sorry this is all about me, now to read all about you guys......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she didn't say did she - maybe she bought so much she doesn't want to tell. lol --- sam



purl2diva said:


> What did you buy?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to join you - it would be such fun. distance says no this time. just how far is it? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Darlene and Sam, we can find room if you want to join us late Sunday afternoon for dinner.
> 
> We're having baked ham, sweet potatoes, fresh asparagus, green salad and fruits salads, frozen cranberry fluff and a couple of blueberry dessert recipes. Sudan is making dinner rolls. We'll have plenty if you can make it. We could even send some home for Bill if need be. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely sorlenna - will you wear them? --- sam


I might! I do have loads of hats...these might get sold or donated. I'm not sure yet, as I have an entire box to sort.  :XD:

Thanks to all for the comments on them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hats!


Sorlenna said:


> Indeed, happy birthday, Ohio Joy! What a blessed day, and I'm glad you were born!
> 
> Spring had sprung here...then winter nudged its way back in and it got cold and windy (bleah). The dust is ridiculous and I've been sneezy/congested all week, plus itchy eyes to boot. Double bleah! But it seems a bit quieter this morning; I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....waffle day and pecan day......Perhaps we will have pecan waffles for dinner! Sounds good to me!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


I hope you can stay in and knit, Mel. That does not look good at all. The little outfit, on the other and, looks really lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....waffle day and pecan day......Perhaps we will have pecan waffles for dinner! Sounds good to me!


And to me! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> What did you buy?


I found some very interesting cotton in the store in Bloomington (I'll grab it later and take a photo), plus I bought some yarn and got the pattern free for a shawl I saw in Springfield (Dawn already has started on the same pattern with some different yarn that's working up beautifully)!. I found some yarn in the sale bin that I can crochet around cording to make some bags for the grandkids. And, then I bought some fabric at the quilting store to swap out the navy blue for green in a wall hanging kit. It will be my first pieced quilt.

We also found brand new wallets and some spring tops and jeans at the Goodwill and Salvation Army stores - oh and Dawn found a whole cartload of books (both hard and soft cover) for $1 or less apiece. We also found a very cute dress for her.

We also found a place with home-made pies - Dawn chose peach and I got the mincemeat---tasted just like my Mom's and I haven't had hers for over 20 years!! Dawn even tried her first taste of mincemeat and said it wasn't as bad as she expected (what a diplomat)!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you know that march was Women's History Month? i am sorry i missed it. here is some interesting information.

National Womens History Month 2016
Working to Form a More Perfect Union: 
Honoring Women in Public Service 
and Government *

The National Womens History Month theme for 2016 honors women who have shaped Americas history and its future through their public service and government leadership. Although often overlooked and undervalued, collectively they have dramatically influenced our public policy and the building of viable institutions and organizations. From championing basic human rights to ensuring access and equal opportunity for all Americans, they have led the way in establishing a stronger and more democratic country.
Each of these public leaders succeeded against great odds. The diversity of their experiences demonstrates both the challenges and the opportunities women in public service have faced. Their ability to use the art of collaboration to create inclusive solutions and non-partisan policies, as well as their skill and determination, serve to inspire future generations. The tenacity of each Honoree underlines the fact that women from all cultural backgrounds in all levels of public service and government are essential in the continuing work of forming a more perfect union.

 *Special thanks to Donna Armbrister for suggesting this years theme.

2016 National Womens History Month Honorees
Sister Mary Madonna Ashton, CSJ 
(1923-Present) 
Public Health Leader and 
Minnesota Commissioner of Health

Mary Madonna Ashton, CSJ has an impressive Minnesota-based career in public and private service. She served as president and CEO of St. Marys Hospital in Minneapolis, State Commissioner of Health under Governor Perpich, and founded St. Marys Health Clinics.

Sister Mary Madonna earned a bachelors in sociology and psychology from St. Catherine University (then the College of St. Catherine) in 1944. She holds a Master of Hospital Administration from the University of Minnesota, and a Master of Science in Social Work from St. Louis University. She worked in medical social work and hospital administration, ultimately serving as president and CEO at St. Marys Hospital in Minneapolis from 19621982.

The following year she was contacted by then Minnesota Governor-Elect Rudy Perpich who asked her to serve as Commissioner of Health, despite tremendous opposition (she was not a physician, she was a woman and a nun!). Sister Mary Madonna served as the Minnesota Commissioner of Health from 19831991, successfully addressing smoking cessation and AIDS prevention. She helped pass landmark legislation outlawing smoking in public places and on public property. Testifying for days against the tobacco industry, her success on behalf of the state of Minnesota started a nationwide movement.

Sister Mary Madonna was a trustee of St. Marys Junior College from 1974 to 1986 and at St. Catherine from 1986 to 1995  shepherding both institutions through the merger that would, in 2007, become the Henrietta Schmoll School of Health.

After leaving state government in 1991, Sister Mary Madonna joined other Sisters of St. Joseph in creating what would become St. Marys Health Clinics (SMHC) in 1992. Through the ministry, she spearheaded an innovative and compassionate effort to extend healthcare to uninsured citizens. By the time Sister Mary Madonna retired in 2000, SMHC had 11 clinics throughout the Twin Cities, which continue to serve families and individuals who have nowhere else to turn for medical care.

Daisy Bates
(1912-1999) 
Civil Rights Organizer, 
Leader of the Little Rock School Integration

Daisy Gatson Bates was a journalist and Civil Rights activist who famously facilitated the 1957 integration of public schools in Little Rock, Arkansas. Growing up in southern Arkansas during the early 20th century, Bates experienced first hand the poor conditions and discrimination of the segregated school system. She spent her entire adult life standing up to physical threats and other forms of intimidation in order to champion causes of racial equality.

In 1941, Daisy Gatson married L.C. Bates, and moved with him to Little Rock where she helped him run a weekly newspaper called The Arkansas State Press. The newspaper focused on social and economic issues that particularly affected the black residents of the state, and often reported incidents of police brutality. Because the Bates refused to censor the details of these brutalities, many white businesses boycotted advertising in their newspaper.
In 1952, Bates was elected President of the Arkansas Branch of the NAACP. In that role she led the protest against the Little Rock School Boards plan for gradual integration. In 1957, after the school board announced plans to commence desegregation at Central High School, Bates worked with the chosen nine African American students, guiding and advising them as they made their attempts to enter the school. On September 25, President Dwight Eisenhower sent
1,000 U.S. Army paratroopers to enforce the integration of the school, and Bates and the students were escorted and finally able, after many failed attempts, to safely enter the school.

In 1962, Bates published her autobiography, The Long Shadow of Little Rock. The following year she was the only woman selected to speak at the 1963 March on Washington. She went on to work for the Democratic National Committees voter education drive and for President Lyndon Johnsons anti-poverty programs. When Daisy Gatson Bates died in 1999, more than 2,000 guests attended her memorial service in Little Rock, AR

Sonia Pressman Fuentes 
(1928  Present) 
NOW co-founder, first woman attorney 
in the Office of the General Counsel at the EEOC

Sonia Pressman Fuentes is a lawyer, author, speaker and pioneering feminist leader who fought for womens equality in the work force and helped initiate the Second Wave of the womens rights movement.

Fuentes was born in 1928 in Berlin, Germany. When she was five years old, she immigrated to the US with her parents and brother to escape the Holocaust, arriving in New York City in 1934. In 1957 Fuentes graduated first in her class at the University of Miami School of Law.

She was the first woman attorney to work in the Office of the General Counsel at the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC), a government agency dedicated to enforcing federal employment discrimination laws. While there, she became the staff person who stood for the aggressive enforcement of the gender discrimination prohibitions of Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. As the person who drafted a number of the initial landmark guidelines and decisions, Fuentes played an extremely significant role in increasing the opportunities for women in the work force in the second half of the 20th century.
Fuentes was one of the founders of the National Organization for Women (NOW) and was a charter member of the advocacy group Federally Employed Women (FEW). Fuentes has also served on the advisory committees of the Veteran Feminists of America (VFA) and the Longboat Key Education Center.

In 1999 she published a memoir, Eat First  You Dont Know What Theyll Give You: The Adventures of an Immigrant Family and Their Feminist Daughter. Fuentes has dedicated her whole life to making equal rights for women in the work force, as well as in other arenas of society, a reality rather than just a promise. A key pioneer during the Second Wave of the womens rights movement, the enduring impact of her work is still evident today. For further information on Fuentes, visit her website at http://www.erraticimpact.com/fuentes.

Isabel Gonzalez 
(1882-1971) 
Champion of Puerto Ricans 
securing American Citizenship

Isabel González was a Puerto Rican woman who fought for 15 years to ensure full U.S. citizenship rights for all Puerto Ricans. The United States acquired Puerto Rico from Spain in 1898 promising dignity to its people.

Isabel González left Puerto Rico in 1902, with plans to meet family and wed the father of her yet-to-be-born child in New York. While she was enroute, the U.S. tightened immigration restrictions on Puerto Ricans and upon arrival her ship was sent to Ellis Island, where she and many others were labeled aliens. González was additionally targeted as a feared ward of the state because of her pregnancy. Her family vouched for her at multiple hearings, confirming they had the financial means to support her and her child and that she would not become a government burden, but the authorities refused to release her from detention.

Her uncle, drawing on political connections, acquired a lawyer and seven weeks later Gonzales case was heard before the Circuit Court for the Southern District of New York. The court ruled against González, affirming her status as an alien. The case of González v Williams was heard before the U.S. Supreme Court in 1903; the court ruled only partially in González favor, finding that Puerto Ricans should not be treated as aliens, but still not granting them full citizenship. Her case was the first time the Supreme Court considered the matter of residents of U.S. territories having full U.S. citizenship.

Isabel González secretly married in 1903, gaining citizenship through her marriage. Still she continued her campaign for all Puerto Ricans to gain U.S. citizenship by writing countless letters to the New York Times. The issue was finally resolved in 1917 when Congress passed, and President Woodrow Wilson signed, the Jones-Shafroth Act, granting all Puerto Ricans American citizenship.

Ella Grasso 
(1919-1981) 
Governor of Connecticut, First Woman Governor 
of any US State Elected in Her Own Right

Ella Grasso was the first woman elected governor of a U.S. state in her own right, serving as Governor of Connecticut from 1974 through 1980. Grassos political career spanned over 45 years and she won all ten elections she ever ran in. The daughter of Italian immigrants, Ella Tambussi gained a commitment to public service at her alma mater Mount Holyoke College.

After serving as a speechwriter for the Connecticut Democratic Party during the 1940s, Grasso first ran for elected office in 1952 and won a seat in the Connecticut General Assembly. Serving in the CT Assembly until 1959, she became the first woman elected Floor Leader in 1955.
Elected CT Secretary of State in 1958, she was reelected twice and served in this role until in 1970 Grasso won election as a US Representative and served 2 terms in the United State House of Representatives. Grasso then won election as CT Governor in 1974 and was reelected to a second term. Grasso resigned in 1980 after being diagnosed with terminal ovarian cancer.

As governor Grasso had to make many challenging and unpopular decisions, but her commitment to creating a more effective government, balancing the budget, and adhering to the democratic process proved fruitful and she won the admiration and trust of her constituents. She led CT through tough economic times, making controversial cuts but also attracting new industries and companies to the state, and the state economy steadily improved under her leadership.

Ella Grasso is remembered as a trailblazing woman and a champion of marginalized groups including minorities, women, young people, the elderly, and the working class. Many believed Grasso would go on to serve in a national leadership role such as Vice President or cabinet member. Sadly, Grassos career and lifelong commitment to public service were cut short by her illness.

Suzan Shown Harjo 
(1945  Present) 
Native American Public Policy Advocate and Journalist

Suzan Shown Harjo is a Native American activist whose 50-year career includes work in journalism, poetry, curating, and policy advocacy. Descended from Cheyenne and Hodulgee Muscogee Nations, her accomplishments include helping Native peoples regain more than one million acres of tribal lands.

Harjos activism dates back to the mid 1960s when she co-produced the nations first Native American news radio show. It was also around this time that Harjo began her work with museums, first working with the Museum of the American Indian in New York, where she helped return sacred garments to their tribes and helped the museum change its policies to more respectfully present Native artifacts. Harjo has continued working with museums throughout her career, including working with the Smithsonian National Museum of the American Indian, which opened in 2004.
In the 1970s Harjo and her husband moved to Washington, D.C. where, after a few years working as a legislative assistant, she was appointed Congressional liaison for Indian Affairs by President Jimmy Carter. Her tireless lobbying efforts led to the 1978 passage of the American Indian Religious Freedom Act.

From 1984-1989, Harjo served as Executive Director of the National Congress of American Indians, where she continued to fight for the return of Native lands. She also successfully secured increases in appropriations toward Native American education programs.

Throughout her career, Harjo has spoken out against negative and stereotypical portrayals of Native Americans in movies and on television. A leader in efforts to remove negative Native names and images from sports teams; by 2013 her public campaigns had succeeded in more than two-thirds of teams moving away from Indian mascots. In 1984, Harjo founded the Morning Star Institute in memory of her late husband. Still serving as the organizations president today, Harjo continues to promote sacred land claims and traditional cultural rights. In 2014, Suzan Shown Harjo received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President Barack Obama.

Judy Hart 
(1941- Present)
National Park Founding Superintendent of 
Rosie the Riveter World War II Home Front National Historical Park
and Womens Rights National Historical Park

Judy Hart is a civic activist and consultant whose 27-year career with the U.S. National Park Service (NPS) and other seminal work has helped legitimize and raise awareness of womens history in America.

After receiving a graduate degree in Law from Goddard College, Hart began her career in publishing. After working as an editor at Little, Brown and Company, Hart went on to work for the Federal Highway Administration on Environmental Impact Statement reviews, later becoming the Director of the Bureau of Relocation for Massachusetts.

Hart began her career with the NPS in 1976, working both in Washington, D.C. and the Boston area. She helped establish the Marsh Billings National Historical Park, the Mary McLeod Bethune National Historic Site, the Petroglyphs National Monument, along with other park units.
During her tenure at NPS Hart also became the first National Program Coordinator for the National Heritage Area. Judy Hart moved to Seneca Falls, NY, and after initially suggesting the idea, worked on the study and legislation to establish the Womens Rights National Historical Park, becoming the first superintendent upon its inception in 1980.

Before retiring in 2005, Hart became the first superintendent of the Rosie the Riveter/World War II Home Front National Park in Richmond, CA, and was instrumental in making the park a reality. Prior to becoming Superintendent, Hart coordinated the study for the new park, which is dedicated to recognizing the vital contributions that women made on the home front during World War II.

Over 9,000 Rosies have contributed their stories to the park, and more than 2,000 have donated their personal items and mementos for safekeeping of the Park. Through Judy Harts tireless efforts, the stories and experiences of countless women across the country now have a place to be physically recognized and honored by the public through our National Park system.

Oveta Culp Hobby 
(1905-1995) 
WWII Director of the Womens Army Auxiliary Corps and 
first Secretary of the US Department of Health, Education, and Welfare

Oveta Culp Hobby was a pioneer military leader who helped define womens initial role in the Army during World War II. She served as the first commanding officer of the Womens Army Corps (WAC), was the first secretary of the Department of Health, Education and Welfare, and was the Chairperson of the Board of the Houston Post.

After receiving her law degree from the University of Texas in 1925, she worked as a parliamentarian for the Texas House of Representatives and, in 1930, was appointed the assistant to the city attorney of Houston. A year later she married William P. Hobby, a former Governor of Texas and then publisher of the Houston Post. Hobby helped her husband run the Post for ten years before moving to Washington, D.C. to work as the head of the War Departments Womens Interest Section.

In 1942 Hobby became the first Director of the newly formed Womens Army Auxiliary Corps, later the Womens Army Corps, under which over 150,000 women served. For the first year all WACs were volunteers, and Hobby often had to fight to get resources and recognition for the Corps. Challenging all gender norms, the Corps faced opposition from both the public and male service members, but as they freed up more men for combat the women quickly proved their worthiness. At the end of Colonel Hobbys tenure WACs filled 239 different army positions, more than four times initial estimates.

Colonel Hobby was awarded the Distinguished Service Medal in 1945. After the war she was appointed the first secretary of the Department of Health, Education, and Welfare, a position that she held until 1955. She returned to publishing and broadcasting, with several later positions, including working as the president and editor of the Houston Post, and as the director of the Corporation for Public Broadcasting. Oveta Culp Hobby passed away in 1995 in Houston, Texas.

Barbara Mikulski 
(1936  Present) 
Longest Serving Woman in the United States Congress

Barbara Mikulski is the Senior Senator from Maryland representing the Democratic Party. Starting her career as a social worker, In Congress Mikulski has championed such efforts as equal pay, a womans right to choose, improving health care for and medical research on women, and subsidizing child-care for low-income families.
Mikulski earned a masters of social work degree from the University of Maryland in 1965 and returned to her hometown of Baltimore to work with atrisk children and educate seniors about Medicare. Her work soon evolved into community activism when she successfully organized communities against a plan to build a 16lane highway through the heart of Baltimore.

Mikulski used her community activism momentum to win her first election to the Baltimore City Council in 1971. After serving Baltimore for five years, Mikulski won her first Congressional campaign in 1976, representing Marylands 3rd district for the next 10 years. Responding to the growing popularity of Womens History Week, in 1981, Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) and Rep. Barbara Mikulski (D-Maryland) co-sponsored the first Joint Congressional Resolution proclaiming a Womens History Week. Congress passed their resolution as Pub. L. 97-28, which authorized and requested the President to proclaim the week beginning March 7, 1982 as Womens History Week.

In 1986, Mikulski ran for Senate and won, becoming the first Democratic woman Senator elected in her own right. She was reelected with large majorities in 1992, 1998, 2004 and 2010.A leader in the Senate, Mikulski is the Dean of the Women  serving as a mentor to other women Senators and working to form bipartisan coalitions. On January 5, 2011, Mikulski became the longest serving woman Senator in U.S. history and on March 17, 2012 she became the longestserving woman in the history of the United States Congress. Of these milestones, she says, Its not about how long I serve, but about how well I serve my state and my nation.
In November 2015, Mikulski received the Presidential Medal of Freedom from President Obama. Senator Barbara Mikulski will retire after finishing her fifth Senate term in December 2016.

Inez Milholland 
(1886-1916) 
Woman Suffrage Leader and Martyr

Woman Suffrage Leader & Martyr Inez Milholland Boissevain gave her life working for the Woman Suffrage movement. Because of what she and other suffragists did, women won the basic right to vote. Milholland was a lawyer who also fought for the rights of working class women, spoke out for racial equality, and worked for prison reform.

Milholland became active in the Suffrage movement as a student at Vassar where her suffrage meetings were eventually banned from campus. For six years, she was involved in the drive for Votes for Women in New York, memorably lobbying state lawmakers and leading annual suffrage parades up Fifth Avenue. In 1913, she helped plan the Woman Suffrage Parade in Washington, D.C., and she famously led the parade wearing a cape and crown atop a white horse.

In 1916, she accepted the role of Flying Envoy on a speaking tour of the western states. Across the West she addressed women who were new voters with passion and conviction; Now, for the first time in our history, women have the power to enforce their demands, and the weapon with which to fight for womans liberation.

In October 1916, after dramatically asking, Mr. President, how long must women wait for liberty, she collapsed before a large audience in Los Angeles, CA. She died a month later of pernicious anemia. Fellow suffragists recognized that her love of democracy and devotion to women
made her a martyr for the cause. On Christmas Day, an unprecedented memorial was held for her in the U.S. Capitols Statuary Hall, the first woman to be honored there. A week later, suffragists carried her final plea on their banners when they began to picketed the White House. Over her brief life, Inez Milholland Boissevain personified the goal of Votes for Women, and today she symbolizes the perseverance and sacrifices required to win equality for women. Inez Milholland ~ Forward Into Light

Karen Narasaki 
(1958  Present ) 
Civil and Human Rights Leader

Karen Narasaki is a Civil Rights lawyer, lobbyist, and leader who has dedicated her career to issues of Asian American equality. Her work has focused on voting rights, affirmative action, family immigration, media representation, and hate crimes prevention. Narasaki is currently a Commissioner on the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights.

Narasaki served as Washington, D.C., representative for the Japanese American Civil Rights League (1986 1994) and as President and Executive Director of the Asian American Justice League (1995-2012). Her leadership led to passage of stronger hate crimes and voting rights laws and helped defeat legislation that would erode the family immigration system. She also helped ensure a more accurate counting of Asian

American and Pacific Islanders in the U.S. Census and ensured that these populations maintained access to affirmative action programs. In addition to her work on legal issues, Narasaki is former chair of the Asian Pacific American Media Coalition. Her efforts to improve AAPI representation in the media led to 20% increases in regular and recurring AAPI characters on network television.
In 2014, President Barack Obama appointed Narasaki to serve as a Commissioner on the U.S. Commission on Civil Rights.

This eight-member bi-partisan commission serves as a government watchdog, investigating, reporting on, and making recommendations concerning civil rights issues facing the nation. Previously, she advised President Bill Clinton on civil rights issues and in 2009, she was appointed to the Advisory Committee on Diversity for Communications in the Digital Age of the Federal Communications Commission.

Narasakis efforts on multiple occasions (such as her work on voting rights) have worked to strengthen ties with African American, Latino, Native American, and other minority communities.

Narasaki has received numerous awards and honors including the National Asian Pacific American Bar Association Trailblazer Award(1994), the U.S. Department of Justice Citizen Volunteer Service Award (2000), and the Congressional Black Caucus Chairs Award (2005). Washingtonian Magazine named Karen Narasaki one of the 100 most powerful women in Washington, D.C. four separate times.

Nancy Grace Roman 
(1925  Present) 
Chief of Astronomy at NASA

Nancy Grace Roman is an astronomer and was the first women executive at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA). Roman is known as the Mother of Hubble for her contributions to establishing the Hubble Space Telescope. Throughout her career Roman has been an outspoken advocate for women in the sciences.
Roman showed interest and talent in the sciences from an early age, but like many women of her time she was discouraged by teachers at all levels who thought women were not suited to study science. Roman persevered; receiving a Bachelors degree in astronomy from Swarthmore College in 1946, and completing a PhD in astronomy at the University of Chicago in 1949. Roman stayed at the University for six years working as a researcher and instructor, but left due to the limited opportunities for women.

Roman worked at the Naval Research Laboratory before being hired by newly formed NASA in1959 to create the organizations space astronomy program. Roman worked at NASA for 21 years followed by working as a consultant for companies contracted with NASA. She fully retired in 1997, and began extensive volunteer work including conducting science programs in underserved Washington, D.C. schools.

Nancy Grace Romans career was groundbreaking not only as a woman scientist, but also in her research discoveries and the programs she created. She discovered the first clues to the evolution of the Milky Way galaxy, mapped the sky at 67 centimeters, and helped improve the accuracy of measurements to the distance of the moon. At NASA Roman led a program that launched over 20 satellites and 3 orbiting solar observatories. Roman laid the early groundwork for the Hubble Space Telescope, setting the programs structure, recruiting astronomers, and lobbying Congress to fund it. Romans many awards and honors include The Federal Womans Award (1962), NASAs Exceptional Scientific Achievement Award (1969), and a NASA fellowship in astrophysics is named in her honor.

Bernice Sandler 
(1928  Present)
Womens Rights Activist, Godmother of Title IX

Bernice (Bunny) Sandler is a womens rights activist, best known for her groundbreaking work fighting sexual harassment and discrimination on college campuses. Labeled the Godmother of Title IX, Sandler both led efforts for the legislations enactment and became a national expert on the laws implementation.

Despite holding a doctorate degree, Sandler was unable to obtain a full-time faculty position because of the institutional sexism facing women in academia. In the 1960s women held more terminal degrees than ever before, yet female professors were routinely denied faculty jobs and tenure. Although Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 prohibited discrimination in employment based on sex, it excluded educational institutions. Determined to legally fight collegiate sexism, Dr. Sandler used an obscure Executive Order, issued in 1968 by President Lyndon Johnson prohibiting sex discrimination by federal contractors, to file the first federal sex discrimination lawsuits against every college with federal contracts, about 250 in all.
Dr. Sandlers lawsuit got the attention of Congresswoman Edith Green (D-Oregon), who assembled the first Congressional hearings on sex discrimination in education and employed Sandler as an expert. From there the idea for a law banning sex discrimination in federally-funded education programs was born. Cosponsored by Congresswoman Patsy Mink (D-Hawaii), Title IX passed two years later and was signed into law by President Richard Nixon in 1972.
Title IX immediately ended overt sex discrimination in educational admissions and hiring practices. But in 1974, Sandler and others realized that the law could also cover discrimination in scholastic athletics, ending a system in which womens programs were rarely funded or even offered. The law has more recently been used to better address sexual violence on campus.

Through her long career Bunny Sandler has written three books and more than 100 articles, given more than 2,500 presentations, and served as a media expert on sex discrimination in education.

Nadine Smith 
(1965  Present) 
LGBT Civil Rights Activist 
and Executive Director of Equality Florida

Nadine Smith is a national leader in LGBT rights activism. She is executive Director of Equality Florida and was executive director of its predecessor organization, the Human Rights Task Force. As a lobbyist, activist, and leader Smith works tirelessly to improve the lives of Lesbian, Gay, bisexual, and Transgender Americans.

Smith began her activism in college, and in 1986 she served on the founding board of the International Gay and Lesbian Youth Organization. She served as one of four national co-chairs on the 1993 March on Washington, coordinating national and international media coverage, and took part in the historic, first-ever meeting between LGBT leaders and a sitting U.S. president, President Bill Clinton, in the White House. Smith served four terms as co-chair of the Equality Federation and served as a member of the Democratic National Committee. Executive Director of Equality Florida since the organizations inception in 1997, Smith has led advocacy efforts in Florida at the state level at a time of unprecedented attacks on the LGBT community. She led efforts to stop discriminatory legislation and ballot measures and to overturn Floridas ban on adoption by gay and lesbian parents. Smith is an outspoken advocate for hate crimes and bullying legislation. In 2008, Equality Floridas efforts led to passage of a state anti-bullying law that spurred school districts across Florida to add sexual orientation and gender identity to their bullying policies.

Smith has been recognized for her national and state leadership by organizations including the National Gay and Lesbian Task Force, the Human Rights Campaign, the National Center for Lesbian Rights, and the National Black Lesbian and Gay Leadership Forum. A former award-winning journalist, she has written syndicated columns for various LGBT and general audience publications.

In 2013, Nadine Smith was named by the Florida Diversity Council as one of the Most Powerful and Influential Women in Florida.

Dorothy C Stratton 
(1899-2006) 
WWII Director of the SPARS (Coast Guard Womens Reserve), 
First full-time Dean of Women at Purdue University, and Executive Director of the Girl Scouts of the USA

Dorothy C. Stratton was a trailblazer throughout her career, but is perhaps best known for being Director of SPARS, the United States Coast Guard Womens Reserve during World War II. Prior to joining the military, Stratton was Purdue Universitys first full-time Dean of Women (1933 -1942). She greatly expanded the female curriculum beyond Home Economics and female enrollment at Purdue nearly tripled. She was still Dean of Women until she took a leave of Absence in 1942 for WWII.

Stratton was the first woman to be accepted for service in U.S. Navy after President Franklin Roosevelt signed the amendment creating a womens reserve program. After completing her initial training, she was assigned as the Assistant to the Commanding Officer of the Radio School for enlisted WAVES Women Accepted for Voluntary Emergency Service) at Madison, WI. On November 14, 1942, she transferred to the U.S. Coast Guard and became the director of the Womens Reserve.

Her major and lasting contribution to the Coast Guard was the development of the SPAR program, which allowed women to join the Coast Guard for the first time in history. Enlistment in the program grew rapidly in a short span of time; during the remaining years of the war more than 10,000 enlisted, and 1,000 officers served their country through this program. By 1944, one out of every 15 persons enlisted in the Coast Guard was a woman.

After the war, Stratton became the first Director of Personnel at the International Monetary Fund, serving in that capacity until 1950. She then went on to become the National Executive Director of the Girl Scouts of America, remaining in that position for ten years before retiring in 1960. In 2001, the Coast Guard Womens Leadership Association named the Captain Dorothy Stratton Leadership Award in her honor. Dorothy Stratton died in 2006, at the age of 107.

In 2012, First Lady Michelle Obama commissioned a coast guard cutter in honor of Dorothy Stratton. It was the first time in history that a Legend-class National Security Cutter was named after a woman, and the first time that a first lady sponsored a coast guard or navy ship.Today, the Cutter Stratton protects Americas shoreline.

Learn more about Dorothy C. Stratton in the book, The Deans Bible: Five Purdue Women and Their Quest for Equality by Angie Klink.

Watch the book trailer here: 




See how Dorothy C. Stratton and SPARs changed womens lives in this short film with compelling vintage and current video, Dorothy Stratton and the Spars, The Legend Continueshttps://vimeo.com/18510562

Betty Mae Pa-Tuth-Kee Tiger Jumper 
(1922-2011),)
First woman elected Chairperson of the Seminole Tribe
becoming the first female Tribal Chief in North America

Betty Mae Tiger Jumper was a Seminole woman who worked her entire life to better the livelihood and commemorate the traditions of her tribe. During her long career she became the first woman to be elected Chief of a federally recognized tribe, integrated modern medicine into the community, and insured the endurance of the traditions and oral history of the Seminole Tribe through the publication of two books and the creation of the Seminole Indian News.

As a young girl, Betty Mae Tiger was eager to be educated. Speaking only Creek and Miccosukee at age 14, she entered the Indian boarding school in Cherokee, NC. and was the first Florida Seminole to learn to read and write English and graduate from high school. She trained as a nurse and upon returning home she traveled between various reservations, bringing her knowledge of modern medicine with her.

In 1967, after working as Vice Chair and with the encouragement of fellow tribal women, Tiger Jumper ran against three male opponents for the seat of Seminole Tribe of Florida Chairman and won, becoming the first elected female tribal chief in the U.S. During her tenure (1967- 1971)

she created the initial United Southeastern Tribes (USET) coalition, which today consists of more than 26 tribes, and works at the regional and federal level on health and educational efforts. Additionally, Tiger Jumper managed to financially rescue the nearly bankrupt tribe through a variety of efforts, including leasing Seminole lands to US highways and citrus growers.

In addition to her political work, Betty Mae encouraged Seminole oral history preservation, and particularly stressed the importance of young people learning and honoring their history. She founded the first Seminole newspaper, and used it as a way to publish and distribute Seminole stories. Betty Mae Tiger Jumpers work not only improved the well-being of thousands, but also helped ensure the legacy of her tribe.

see how well you do on a quiz about clara barton.

http://www.redcross.org/about-us/history/clara-barton/quiz&utm_source=aprimofdr&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nhqfy16marchhistory


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....waffle day and pecan day......Perhaps we will have pecan waffles for dinner! Sounds good to me!


Snap I was thinking of putting them together too although it won't be for dinner as we have just eaten . Lovely smoked cod ( good Friday have to eat fish ) new potatoes left in the skin( hate peeling and it's good for you ) and fresh salad . Only one problem getting rid of the smoky fish smell 🙊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody - and a great color - some baby is going to look mighty cheerful in that sweater and hat. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


Love your little outfit Mel , not so much your weather hope you get to stay inside were it's nice and warm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you have pecan trees in your back yard? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....waffle day and pecan day......Perhaps we will have pecan waffles for dinner! Sounds good to me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds delicious. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Snap I was thinking of putting them together too although it won't be for dinner as we have just eaten . Lovely smoked cod ( good Friday have to eat fish ) new potatoes left in the skin( hate peeling and it's good for you ) and fresh salad . Only one problem getting rid of the smoky fish smell 🙊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this - there are good people out there. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-saves-kidnapped-toddler-after-an-amber-alert-is-issued?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1657&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been in a bit of a tiswas this last week but I've given myself the proverbial kick up the backside and managing to keep my thoughts in check and get back to my knitting . Trying to finish the projects I've started when I couldn't settle to one
> So I have a question I'm nearly finished a sleeping sack / bunting and if I'd have had my thinking cap on I would have added stitches for the button band but I didn't so I'm having to pick up 170 sts either side . This is the first side done , does it look ok ?
> I'll be glad when it's finished washed and blocked


~~~~.so cute! Do you have a source for the pattern? It looks like something I could make....we are still on track to have a DGC in August. DS has started talking more positively....he plans to build a crib for the baby! Does he never run out of energy??? If I remember rightly....the answer is no...ALWAYS on the move! :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Darlene and Sam, we can find room if you want to join us late Sunday afternoon for dinner.
> 
> We're having baked ham, sweet potatoes, fresh asparagus, green salad and fruits salads, frozen cranberry fluff and a couple of blueberry dessert recipes. Sudan is making dinner rolls. We'll have plenty if you can make it. We could even send some home for Bill if need be. lol
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Joy! Your Easter dinner sounds wonderful. We are planning ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, dressing with smoked polish sausage in it and green beans. It is just the 4 of us so that is a big enough meal. Matthew will eat the ham, potatoes and green beans. I do hope your special day is filled with lots of love and happiness as well as many blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~.so cute! Do you have a source for the pattern? It looks like something I could make....we are still on track to have a DGC in August. DS has started talking more positively....he plans to build a crib for the baby! Does he never run out of energy??? If I remember rightly....the answer is no...ALWAYS on the move! :lol:


I do hope you will be able to make it to KAP. I am so excited for your DIL and DS. They will love that baby so much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, thank you for good wishes and prayers re Lilian.
We are keeping to our plans today and going sightseeing. As you all said there's nothing we can do, the doctors have their work to do for her, but if no anaesthetic they can do epidural. Will be a mission ahead that's for real.
Can't help thinking it's the beginning of the end for our much loved Lilian. 
It's upto her if she wants to stay in this world or go and be with Don.
Our friend Jan will keep us informed if any news meanwhile. 
Love the hats and baby knits ladies, they are gorgeous. Yesterday was a trip back 60 years, we went to my old hometown Cambridge and saw my old street, house is gone and new one there now. Lots of changes but still a lot of old buildings in town centre. Good childhood memories, we lived there 10 years in 50s early 60s.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a fantastic opportunity and one of the best invitations in the world. The opportunity of a lifetime and offered to so few. DH's sister went there in Jurisprudence and it is a culture within a culture. Not seen by many. It is a closed campus, at least it was when SIL was there. You have to be invited to even go on the grounds to see it.


~~~(Re trip to Oxford)...to say nothing about getting permission to walk on the grass!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We have to be careful when we strut like peacocks as to not fall and get a goose egg.


~~~ :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to meeting you as well. I told Matthew about the opportunity to meet up with you. He doesn't show a lot of expression most of the time, but he does enjoy KAP and getting to meet so many of the knitters. He really does feel comfortable with our group. It does help that people know that he is autistic and art is his passion. He has fallen in love with yarn and patterns after hanging out with so many knitters. He will go into the yarn shops and start feeling yarns. Next thing I know a skein of yarn is telling Matthew to take it home and get mom to knit it.


~~~ :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> The sleep sack is simply stunning. What an accomplished knitter you have become over the past year or so. It is always a treat to see what you have been working on.


~~~I agree! Always love to see what she has been up to....always beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is your easter dinner recipe. i think i would be perfect. you need to see the picture of the finished dish - use the url at the bottom, --- sam

Special Italian Easter Pizza by Brandilynn7

1 h 55 m - 10 servings - 707 calories

Ingredients

1/2 pound bulk Italian sausage
olive oil
1 (1 pound) loaf frozen bread dough, thawed
1/2 pound sliced mozzarella cheese
1/2 pound sliced cooked ham
1/2 pound sliced provolone cheese
1/2 pound sliced salami
1/2 pound sliced pepperoni
1 (16 ounce) container ricotta cheese
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
8 eggs, beaten
1 egg
1 teaspoon water

Directions

Prep:

1. Cook and stir Italian sausage in a skillet over medium heat, breaking the sausage into crumbles as it cooks, until well browned, 5 to 8 minutes. Drain excess grease; set sausage aside.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

1. Oil the bottom and sides of a 10-inch springform pan with olive oil.

2. Cut 1/3 of the dough off the loaf and set aside under a cloth. Form the remaining 2/3 dough into a ball and roll into a 14-inch circle on a floured work surface.

3. Line the springform pan with rolled dough, allowing dough to hang over the edge by 2 inches all around.

4. Layer half the cooked Italian sausage, half the mozzarella cheese, half the ham, half the provolone cheese, half the salami, and half the pepperoni into the pie crust.

5. Spoon and spread half the ricotta cheese over the layers of meat and cheeses.

6. Sprinkle half the Parmesan cheese over the ricotta.

7. Pour half the 8 beaten eggs over the layers; continue layering the remaining meats, sliced cheeses, ricotta cheese, and then Parmesan cheese.

8. Pour remaining beaten eggs over the last layer of Parmesan cheese.

9. Roll out remaining piece of bread dough to a circle about 12 inches in diameter; lay the piece over the pie to form the top crust. Roll and pinch the bottom crust overhang over the top crust to seal in the filling.

10. Beat 1 egg with water in a small bowl; brush the top of the pie with egg wash.

11. Bake pie in the preheated oven until the crust is golden brown and the filling is set, 50 to 60 minutes. A toothpick inserted into the middle of the crust should come out without raw egg.

12. Allow pie to cool in the pan for at least 25 minutes before releasing the spring and removing pie from the pan.

13. Transfer to a serving platter and cut into wedges for serving.

Cook's Note: In many traditional Italian homes this recipe calls for the addition of hard-boiled eggs. They can be added to this recipe - simply slice 4 hard boiled eggs and layer with the meats and cheeses; bake like normal.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/220765/special-italian-easter-pizza/?ms=1&prop25=12775&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2016-03-25&prop28=Feature_2&prop29=Title&me=1&eaid=8519082


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Another thought, related to lactose intolerance, is a dairy intolerance, there is a dairy protien which can cause similiar issues to lactose intolerance. I am actually allergic to dairy fat, but get similiar reactions to people with lactose intolerance.


~~~However, with the allergy to the protein...no hope of outgrowing it, or building tolerance. DS is allergic to the protein in milk...there are worse allergies, for sure! We learned how much stuff had milk in it. When he was prepping for nursery school, we found out that Elmer's glue had milk in it! He is so sensitive, he cannot even touch it, or be touched by someone who has handled something with milk in it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Guernsey too is having a lovely day, sun and blue skies, tho' started with rain and is now getting hazy, with rain forecast. Had lunch out with my friend Anna at a street cafe as our usual venue is closed for Good Friday. I've got 3 loads of washing out to dry so decided to try to catch up here for an hour !
> The Alderney Literary festival went really well (last weekend). I was on the door throughout so also managed to listen to all the talks - fascinating! I also made Lamingtons (cubes of vanilla sponge coated in chocolate icing and rolled in Dessicated coconut) which is a bit cheeky of me as I have no claims on Aussie heritage, but thought it would be appropriate to have a little poster explaining their history. (The writers all use historical themes and settings).
> All the authors said it was one of the best places they had been as the audiences are small and enthusiastic, and everyone speaks to you. Several said they had been told about it by last year's speakers, so word of mouth is valuable. This was only the second ever LiteraryFestival we've held, and the atmosphere was very good - guess it's a bit like the KAP! We of course had several potential disasters, the most serious being that the person supposed to fly one of the authors back to catch an onward flight after his talk was unable to take him - at the last minute of course. DH rescued the day although he was starting to feel ill, so didn't return again until the following day. I had 3 Guernsey friends staying with us in Alderney but had to leave them to fend for themselves as I was 'on duty' all the time with the festival, lots of setting up and clearing up as well as ticketing duties! By the end we were all shattered but in a good way as things went so well overall.
> Sorry this is all about me, now to read all about you guys......


Sounds like everyone enjoyed your Literary Festival. I always enjoy Henley Literary Festival which is near here, held at the end of October every year. I usually get to about three events and hear some very interesting people. Missed out last year but will hopefully be there this year. Hope you're getting some good spring weather down there on Alderney.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


Glad you're OK Mel. The little hat and sweater are cute, it's good to see you knitting again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found some very interesting cotton in the store in Bloomington (I'll grab it later and take a photo), plus I bought some yarn and got the pattern free for a shawl I saw in Springfield (Dawn already has started on the same pattern with some different yarn that's working up beautifully)!. I found some yarn in the sale bin that I can crochet around cording to make some bags for the grandkids. And, then I bought some fabric at the quilting store to swap out the navy blue for green in a wall hanging kit. It will be my first pieced quilt.
> 
> We also found brand new wallets and some spring tops and jeans at the Goodwill and Salvation Army stores - oh and Dawn found a whole cartload of books (both hard and soft cover) for $1 or less apiece. We also found a very cute dress for her.
> 
> We also found a place with home-made pies - Dawn chose peach and I got the mincemeat---tasted just like my Mom's and I haven't had hers for over 20 years!! Dawn even tried her first taste of mincemeat and said it wasn't as bad as she expected (what a diplomat)!!


You two must be feeling really good after all that Retail Therapy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~.so cute! Do you have a source for the pattern? It looks like something I could make....we are still on track to have a DGC in August. DS has started talking more positively....he plans to build a crib for the baby! Does he never run out of energy??? If I remember rightly....the answer is no...ALWAYS on the move! :lol:


Is your DIL feeling better now ? I hope so 
Here is the link I used 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Asutori/confortable---trappelzak-4
It is the writings of how someone made hers . The link to the actual pattern is here to .its pretty basic as its a translation but the pattern is fairly easy to knit 
If you need any help just let me know


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad to hear of the terrorist attacks. DD has gone to Brussels many times on business and should probably be going back soon, but her company has stopped all international travel since the Paris incident. Such a sad world.
> 
> I'm doing a little work this morning and then heading to pick up Pup lover and heading to Springfield. We are doing a little fiber therapy on the way to my DD's down there. We'll take a meandering route to stop in as many quilt and yarn stores as we can find. Once at DD's, we'll try out her hot tub and some wine! We plan to do the same thing on Wednesday and come back on Thursday...it's a jeans, sweatshirts and bathing suit stay-cation.
> 
> I had hoped to get my hair cut and permed before I leave, but the salon is booked up so I'll just have to deal with it after Easter. I had thought that this job would be all done by now--but I keep getting new projects so it will go until the middle of April for sure ---


~~~Sounds like a good time! Give Dawn a hug from me! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...With all of those pecan recipes, we will need to head to Georgia and help Gwen use some of her pecans.

Sorlenna...The hats are beautiful. I love to see your experiments.

TNS...So glad to hear that the literary festival was a success. It is nice that DH could come to the rescue for someone else. I do hope he is back to feeling well.

My DH is still not feeling well, but he continues to work each night. I have today off from work so I get a 3 day weekend. I took Matthew for annual lab work this morning and then picked up DS#1 to take the boys to breakfast. Matthew chose to eat at the restaurant that had the mass shooting at last month. I was glad to see that the restaurant was busy as usual even though the entrance had the 4 crosses for the 4 women who died during that event. A 14 year old girl was with those women and she is continue to heal from her wounds. She was shot in the head so a major recovery ahead for her. She now gets out of bed on her own and is able to walk. She has whispered "I Love You" to her mother. I think she has whispered more words since then. The doctors didn't think she would ever be able to talk again so that is huge. I don't think they expected her to walk either as the mother was talking about getting a handicapped van to transport her daughter. So breakfast was good and I am glad that Matthew chose that restaurant. Matthew and I went shopping and then came home so I could do laundry and dishes as well as knit and get on the computer. It sure beats being at the courthouse all day for the trial that is still going on. I know it has to be difficult on the jurors as it is an important trial for our community. It involves a school official and a student.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, the Eagle cam for Franklin & Independence sounds like they are near some sort of amusement park. Sounds like I hear lots of excitement in the background.


~~~Interesting...I can't get any sound from that site. :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These were pretty funny! Thanks for sharing them from MJS Julie.


~~~Yeah....would be even funnier if I didn't feel some kind of connection with many of these! :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hhh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes late - sorry. i'm not sure where this past week went - i wrote very little inbetween the recipes this week. it feels like i am in a fog being very quiet - i'll do better next week. --- sam

ignore this - the real url is down the page a little - sorry for the confusion.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> a few minutes late - sorry. i'm not sure where this past week went - i wrote very little inbetween the recipes this week. it feels like i am in a fog being very quiet - i'll do better next week. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-394499-74.html#8877175


Sam you seem to have posted at the end of this week's KTP instead of in a new topic?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - let me see what i can do. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam you seem to have posted at the end of this week's KTP instead of in a new topic?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Interesting, I think we are paid better here in Australia. I pulled jury duty once, about 12 years ago, 2 and a half weeks of it, thank goodness for Easter cutting the 3rd week short. We got one amount if our panel was required that day, another if we were picked for a jury and another if we ended up sequestered for the night. Mostly it covered our transport costs and lunch costs. I consider myself lucky, the one messy trial that came up, my group wasn't the one wanted for the panel. I had one which the accused changed her plea to guilty after we were paneled, another which went for a few days and we were fed lunch on the last day as our verdict was decided right before lunch, so our foreman informed the judge after lunch. I got a little shock as I did expect the idiot to get a non custodial sentence, but then the judge told us that, as the idiot did this while on parole for a similiar offence, he had to serve out the last parole period in custody regardless. I do wonder if this repeat idiot ever learnt his lesson. He was a well known trouble maker, his name had been bugging me and it was after that another of the people on the jury with me jogged our memories about him.
> 
> Lost the point I was making, we got paid, tax free (yippee for me as I was on unemployment support at the time and did not have to look for work while on jury duty) and I got just under $200 for my effort.


~~~In Illinois we get paid $17/day. Some employers will take the check in exchange for your regular salary. Others don't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grrrrrr --- sam

here i am i think.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-395600-1.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~In Illinois we get paid $17/day. Some employers will take the check in exchange for your regular salary. Others don't.


I am thankful that my employer is doing that for us.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, thank you for good wishes and prayers re Lilian.
> We are keeping to our plans today and going sightseeing. As you all said there's nothing we can do, the doctors have their work to do for her, but if no anaesthetic they can do epidural.


 My prayers as well. A bit of clarification. An epidural is an anesthetic. There are regional anesthetics (spinals, epidurals, blocks), general anesthetics and TIVA, total intravenous anesthesia (Propofol with sedation and narcotics) All are anesthetics. However, it sounds to me that Lilian is in excellent hands. A broken hip, as difficult as it is, does not require immediate surgery if the status of the patient is such that it is not safe for her. Most likely she got a pneumonia by lying on floor over night (if I understood correctly) and this must be resolved before any of the anesthetics are safe for her. In fact, sometimes it is best to simply stabilize the break with a cast and have it heal completely with no surgery. Once again, prayers for you and her and glad she has such excellent doctors.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> To all the chicks and resident rooster (Sam) in the hen party house,
> Thank you for the very funny puns, fair and fowl lol!
> Here's my answer to you.
> Our brains are scrambled, from the cheep yokes, and we are ducking under the eiderdown for cover. Your wit has had us cocka doodling all over the chook pen and now we are simply eggs hausted by all the clucking and crowing. Happy Easter to you all from Humpty Dumpty.


~~~ :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: I parrot what you say, Sam!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know, it just seems that every single thing is like this and I have to call. Thinking it might do them good if they show up and there is no meal because they didn't get back. I would be nice about it but might be a lesson. I could buy something to have on hand and cook it when they arrive if they do come. DH is so busy writing music for Scotland and preparing for his solo concert that it actually is ok if they don't come. Such mixed feelings. Today DH has been up since 7 am and won't get home till about 10 pm as he has to help a student who has a recital and he is the advisor. He won't get anything done with preparing for recital or Scotland today so will stay up till 1am working tonight when he gets home. I don't know how he does it and he is no Spring "chicken" any more. My first fowl yolk. So admire the wittiness of all of you. Keeps me smiling.


~~~Or.....you can suggest making reservations and go out....their ticket? Or at least half? No sense in putting all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> You two must be feeling really good after all that Retail Therapy!


That, plus the driving together, crocheting and knitting together, eating together and cooking together, were all great fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe another text say, "are you coming? I need to by groceries" :lol:


~~~How about making it a pot luck....or a shared dinner? They can bring the eggs for an egg hunt, and a salad. Ask them what they want to bring to share. I agree...a lesson needs to be learned. They should not duck their responsibilities. There are cardinal rules about invitations, after all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~In Illinois we get paid $17/day. Some employers will take the check in exchange for your regular salary. Others don't.


Thankfully, most employers are paying for the employee's time at jury as if it were worked (hours count toward overtime etc.) and don't reduce the pay by anything the court system paid them. Those where I've helped with payroll, it's very easy to demonstrate that it costs a great deal more than any jury duty $'s to administer it in any other way but to have the check be a little extra in their pockets for doing their civil duty.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!!&#9734;&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a clear explanation, Rookie, thanks!


RookieRetiree said:


> I've worked with insurance companies and claims payments for over 40 years and there's much that insured should know. Most of it is in the manuals, but no-one tends to read them (me included if I didn't have to for work) until it's time to be educated on it due to illness and accident and that's the wrong timing as confusion, anger, sadness, frustration are all added to the mix. But, here's a quick review of the process:
> 
> incident happens & healthcare services are used
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I really have to try the pecan bread pudding - yum!! Thanks, Sam. How are you today?


thewren said:


> Friday 25 March '16
> 
> Today is Tolkeien Reading Day. Although founded in 2002, the First Tolkien Reading Day wasnt until March 25th 2003. This is because a journalist from New York enquired as to whether or not there was such an event for Tolkien in January 2002 and the society liked the idea so much they adopted it  although they didnt have time to prepare anything for that year and postponed it.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you and Gage are safe. The outfit is dear!


gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ohio Joy* has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Happy day!


~~~OHHHHH....SOOOOO glad you were born! HAPPY HAPPY birthday! Hope your day is full of fun, family, frolicking, & fantastic adventures...all to your heart's content! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love to join you - it would be such fun. distance says no this time. just how far is it? --- sam


We are right at 4 hours drive time (including travel on the Turnpike from Defiance, Sam. Wish it were possible. You are always welcome; you know that, right?

Ohio Joy

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. They are greatly appreciated. I got the loveliest cards from Susan and Tim--very deeply filled with love and thanks for the raising they've both received in our home. I've never seen, much less received, cards with such heart-felt and specific expressions of gratitude. I wept until my face was dripping and my nose was running. I know that is TMI, but you get the picture.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is your DIL feeling better now ? I hope so
> Here is the link I used
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Asutori/confortable---trappelzak-4
> It is the writings of how someone made hers . The link to the actual pattern is here to .its pretty basic as its a translation but the pattern is fairly easy to knit
> If you need any help just let me know


~~~Thank you SO much....the pattern does look like I can manage most of it. I'll call on you if I need help. The button band is making me a bit nervous.....velcro? A zipper? I'll have to study this a bit more. DDIL is hangin' in....she is so petite...and a bit fragile, health-wise....and they don't talk too much. But, we haven't heard of any thing causing distress lately...so we are hoping she is doing better!
All things crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We are right at 4 hours drive time (including travel on the Turnpike from Defiance, Sam. Wish it were possible. You are always welcome; you know that, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. They are greatly appreciated. I got the loveliest cards from Susan and Tim--very deeply filled with love and thanks for the raising they've both received in our home. I've never seen, much less received, cards with such heart-felt and specific expressions of gratitude. I wept until my face was dripping and my nose was running. I know that is TMI, but you get the picture.


And so very much deserved!!! Glad it was a good day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Enjoyed day out photos of lions and the thermal geyser area in Rotorua


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Traditional Maori ceremonial dress


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy Birthday Ohio Joy!!!* 🌟🎂🎁 Wishing you the best life has to offer now and for many, many, many more years!


From me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - there are good people out there. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-man-saves-kidnapped-toddler-after-an-amber-alert-is-issued?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1657&utm_content=8FluidSmall-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Wow, what an amazing story. Thank god the little girl is safe and that man has been caught.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy- hope you have a lovley day and a great year to come- with a few less stresses than this one, especially recently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like sweet potatoes, oven roasted in chunks but I've never even heard of haloumi before


Halomi is a type of cheese which is cooked before eating-fried usually. Delicious hence the interest in this recipe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Guernsey too is having a lovely day, sun and blue skies, tho' started with rain and is now getting hazy, with rain forecast. Had lunch out with my friend Anna at a street cafe as our usual venue is closed for Good Friday. I've got 3 loads of washing out to dry so decided to try to catch up here for an hour !
> The Alderney Literary festival went really well (last weekend). I was on the door throughout so also managed to listen to all the talks - fascinating! I also made Lamingtons (cubes of vanilla sponge coated in chocolate icing and rolled in Dessicated coconut) which is a bit cheeky of me as I have no claims on Aussie heritage, but thought it would be appropriate to have a little poster explaining their history. (The writers all use historical themes and settings).
> All the authors said it was one of the best places they had been as the audiences are small and enthusiastic, and everyone speaks to you. Several said they had been told about it by last year's speakers, so word of mouth is valuable. This was only the second ever LiteraryFestival we've held, and the atmosphere was very good - guess it's a bit like the KAP! We of course had several potential disasters, the most serious being that the person supposed to fly one of the authors back to catch an onward flight after his talk was unable to take him - at the last minute of course. DH rescued the day although he was starting to feel ill, so didn't return again until the following day. I had 3 Guernsey friends staying with us in Alderney but had to leave them to fend for themselves as I was 'on duty' all the time with the festival, lots of setting up and clearing up as well as ticketing duties! By the end we were all shattered but in a good way as things went so well overall.
> Sorry this is all about me, now to read all about you guys......


Sounds like a good weekend- handy that DH could fill in at the last minute for flying presenters back.
I was surprised to see Lamingtons in your post. We know live 20 minute walk away fromt he place that makes the nicest Lamingtons in the state. nd they serve coffee- soon I will be going for coffee and Lamington! They are now making anumber of different flavours- but being a traditionalist I prefer the plain ones. Though the orange ones are nice (the sponge is flavoured)
I think I took this photo at the frist KP catchup here in Adelaide as there had been a discussion on them on KP so I posted the photo back in Sept 2011


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> so when you two fix those recipes do let us know how they were. i'm always glad to hear when one or more recipes strike your fancy. --- sam


Tonight we had a slow cooker beef dish you posted back in November- we enjoyed it thought the wine was a bit strong (maybe had something to do with leaving out the cup of water?!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have i missed something - i didn't know you had siblings that close. --- sam


3 within half an hour and one about an hour away. The other surviving one lives in Sydney. He will be over in a few weeks for my 60th so we should all be together for a weekend- and we hope most of the next 2 generations as well- and Mum of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think a broken hip in aged people hastens a decline. they just don't seem to snap back from it. --- sam


Thats right- but in Peggy's case she was already declining and it didn't seem to hasten her decline- much as I was expecting it to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, thank you for good wishes and prayers re Lilian.
> We are keeping to our plans today and going sightseeing. As you all said there's nothing we can do, the doctors have their work to do for her, but if no anaesthetic they can do epidural. Will be a mission ahead that's for real.
> Can't help thinking it's the beginning of the end for our much loved Lilian.
> It's upto her if she wants to stay in this world or go and be with Don.
> ...


We expected Peggy's broken hip to be the end for her- she was desperate to goandjoin her DH. But she kept going for a couplemore years.
However you may bright- andfrom what you have said it be ablessing for her- and in the long term the rest of you as well as the Lillian you all know and love disappears more and more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone we are okay. Had the ice storm for the last few days. Lots of damage around town and people without power.


Glad everyone is okay. Ice storm missed us. Hat and sweater are lovely. Nice colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Traditional Maori ceremonial dress


Thanks for posting those pictures. Very nice to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a good weekend- handy that DH could fill in at the last minute for flying presenters back.
> I was surprised to see Lamingtons in your post. We know live 20 minute walk away fromt he place that makes the nicest Lamingtons in the state. nd they serve coffee- soon I will be going for coffee and Lamington! They are now making anumber of different flavours- but being a traditionalist I prefer the plain ones. Though the orange ones are nice (the sponge is flavoured)
> I think I took this photo at the frist KP catchup here in Adelaide as there had been a discussion on them on KP so I posted the photo back in Sept 2011


Mmmm they look so good. Haven't had breakfast yet and I'm hungry.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, I, too, believe how dogs are raised makes their temperament. Remember "Our Gang" and their pit bull. Raised with love, pits are loyal love sponges. Had one in obedience class. A sweetie. BUT, they had spiked collar on him and named him killer. Some people.


I had a pit bull when my older kids were young, best dog we had never bit or snapped at anyone. Three of my bunch have pit bulls the most loving dogs and so gentle with the grand children. Yes very protective too.


----------

